# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Sreća neopisiva

## Amondi

Evo, po preporuci jedne članice, otvaram novi post kako bih s vama podijelila naše iskustvo i put vezano za posvojenje.
Nismo dugo u svemu ovome. Kažem nismo dugo, jer čitajući iskustva ovdje, vidim da ima puno onih koji već duže vrijeme čekaju da konačno postanu roditelji. 
Mi ne čekamo dugo, iako smo se i na to psihički pripremili (koliko je to uopće moguće). Nismo imali veza. Poziv se naprosto dogodio. 
Naša priča krenula je prošle godine u 6.mjesecu. Naoružali smo se strpljenjem i optimizmom te hrabro krenuli u ostvarenje svog cilja: postati roditeljima.
Nakon dobivanja suglasnosti našeg Centra u kojem smo prošli testiranja i razgovore i posjeta soc.radnice našem stanu u kojem živimo (koji btw. nije baš velik, ali dovoljan za dijete/djecu), počeli smo slati zamolbe (poštom). Na sve Centre u RH. Ako me pitate kakva je bila ta zamolba; u svakom slučaju iskrena, s nekoliko naših fotki. Zamolbi u prilog išle su i preporuke naših bliskih prijatelja. Ništa pretjerano, a opet, nadali smo se, dovoljno za TAJ poziv. 
Nakon što smo poslali zamolbe, pričekali smo dva-tri tjedna te počeli zvati Centre kako bismo provjerili jesu li zamolbe stigle. Nama se to pokazalo kao odličan razlog zašto zovemo ("Dobar dan, mogu li molim vas razgovarati s nekim, a vezano za posvojenje?", prespajanje, "Dobar dan, pri telefonu ta i ta, zovem vezano za posvojenje, odn. zanima me jeste li zaprimili našu zamolbu?"). U većini slučajeva, nakon tog pitanja, razgovor se nastavio s još par rečenica, a završio zamolbom da zabilježe da smo zvali. I tako svaki tjedan, svaki mjesec. Do prije mjesec i pol dana kada smo sve ponovili, ali ovaj put mailom sa svim prilozima. U međuvremenu dolazili su (negativni) odgovori poštom, rastuži te no ideš dalje. Prošli smo i školicu koja nas je, vjerujemo, vrlo dobro pripremila za ono što nas čeka.
Nedugo nakon ponovljenog slanja zamolbe mailom svim centrima (za što nam je trebalo jedno popodne)... Jutro, pola 9, zvoni mužev mob. Već po njegovim odgovorima i tonu shvaćam da zovu iz jednog od Centara; dvoje djece (braća), ne bi ih nikako razdvajali, jesmo li zainteresirani. Kako ne bismo bili?! Naravno da jesmo! Za dva dana već smo bili u Centru. Super dojmovi, razgovor je protekao glatko, soc.radnica nam je dala gomilu informacija o djeci, sve je odmah na prvu bilo transparentno. Ok, javite nam kroz tjedan dana želite li vidjeti/upoznati dječicu. Znali smo da želimo čim smo izašli iz njenog ureda. Ipak, pričekali smo par dana te joj javili da ih želimo vidjeti. Dogovorili smo susret. Ne moram posebno naglašavati da niti sama ne znam kako smo uspijevali funkcionirati u dane do TOG dana. 
Dolazak k njima, u pratnji soc.radnice i psihologa; miceki su nas već čekali u dvorištu. Nikad neću zaboraviti ta dva para očiju kako su nas radoznalo i pomalo sramežljivo promatrala...ravno minutu  :Bouncing:  Već sljedeći trenutak imali su nam potrebu pokazati svaki dio dvorišta, što sve znaju. Prebrzo je prošlo gotovo dva sata. I za njih i za nas. 
I nakon tog susreta..imali smo vremena odlučiti želimo li nastaviti s viđanjem djece. Naravno da smo odgovor znali već na odlasku. Ipak, pričekali smo par dana i javili joj naš pozitivan odgovor. Uslijedio je dogovor za sljedeći susret koji će biti kroz dva dana i totalno smo izbezumljeni od sreće. 
Znam da sam bila duga...ali jednostavno nije moglo kraće  :No-no: 

Vjerujem da će biti još puno toga za napisati...i ako dozvolite..dijelit ću ovdje s vama našu sreću, strahove, dileme (ako ih bude).. Također bih voljela čuti priče vas koji ste otprilike u istoj fazi kao i mi, kao i iskustva onih koji su to prošli. 
Svima koji čekaju TAJ poziv želim sreću! 
 :Bye:  :Kiss: 

POZZ svima!

----------


## Davina

Amondl :Zaljubljen: 
...sretno!

----------


## Rebbeca

Prekrasno  :Heart: 
Uživajte u vašim druženjima, i želim vam da čim prije postanete obitelj  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## LorZor

Predivno! Još jedna pozitivna priča koja budi optimizam! Sretno i uživajte! ☺

----------


## Peterlin

Čestitam!  :Heart: 

Sretno!

----------


## Apsu

:Heart:

----------


## tangerina

Amondi  :Heart: 
baš si me dirnula ovom lijepom pričom, želim vam puno sreće!

----------


## Amondi

Hvala cure!  :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly_

Prekrasno Amondi  :Heart: 

želim vam brzu i uspješnu prilagodbu i da što prije svoje dečke dopeljate doma  :Very Happy:  

samo ti nama piši
volimo lijepe price  :Preskace uze:

----------


## MikiMama

Amondi, prekrasno!  :Heart: 
Ovako pozitivnom pričom bi trebalo započeti svaki dan!
Želim ti proširenje obitelji što prije!  :grouphug:

----------


## Amondi

Baš ste drage s tolikom pozitivom  :Kiss: 
Sad smo u fazi posjećivanja i druženja "na njihovom terenu", sutra će biti lakše u odnosu na prvi susret jer znamo kuda idemo (djeca su kod divnih udomitelja, što je jedna lijepa, pozitivna stvar), a i oni stalno ispituju kad ćemo doći  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 
Javim kako je prošlo.
Vjerujem da je netko od vas prošao sličnu priču; zanima nas koliko ste dugo išli na druženja prije nego ste svoje anđele doveli u svoj dom?

----------


## Lili75

sretno *Amondi*, krasna priča!

Imate sreću da su braća u tako divnoj udomiteljskoj obitelji, ako nije predirektno pitanje koliko su stari.

----------


## Charlie

Cestitam od srca, i zelim vama i malcima svu srecu!!

----------


## Amondi

> sretno *Amondi*, krasna priča!
> 
> Imate sreću da su braća u tako divnoj udomiteljskoj obitelji, ako nije predirektno pitanje koliko su stari.


5 i 6 godina  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lili75

> 5 i 6 godina


predivno *Amondi*, sretno dalje!!!

----------


## bubekica

Cestitam jos jednom!!!!
Jako je lijepo citati pozitivne price u ovom nasem posvojiteljskom svijetu  :Smile: 
Da ti odgovorim na pitanje - mi smo nasu curku odveli doma kad smo osmi put dosli k njoj. Cini se puno, ali nije bilo, prakticki smo svaki drugi dan isli u posjetu pa je to trajalo cca 3 tjedna, taman koliko nam je trebalo da sve pripremimo i kupimo. Uletilo su godisnji pa se cijeli administrativni proces malo oduzio, mislim da me bi toliko trajalo inace. Ali nama je bas tako nekako pasalo, cak smo uspjeli i kratko otici na more izmedju 2 susreta da se saberemo i opustimo od silnog uzbudjenja.
Mos mislit kak smo se opustili  :Smile:

----------


## suncenadlanu

Cestitaaam , veselim se radi vas jako jako, svaki put kad procitam neku pozitivnu pricu sigurna sam da svima nama koji tu "virimo" uskoro slijedi takodjer nesto takvo prekrasno. Pisi nam pisi sto vise, najpozitivnije vibre saljem!!!  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## sara38

Prekrasno Amondi!!! Čestitke!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Nera

Divna priča! Sretno!
Ja sam MM nakon 3 spontana i 5 godina pokušavanja, te kretanja u postupak potpomognute dala rok do svog ročkasa. Tad smo trebali predati zahtjev za posvojenje u centar, al priča se posložila drukčije.

----------


## TeFil

Čestitam. Sretno!

----------


## cappy

Super  :Heart: , sretno !

----------


## kika_zd

Čestitam!  :Heart:  Sretno!

----------


## Mrcinica

Amondi čestitam od srca!

Dijeli s nama novosti, to nam puno znači!

----------


## angel 1

Prekrasno ! Sretno i dalje...

----------


## nevena

Divno, dva mala braceka...

Cestitam

----------


## Amondi

Hvala svima!  :grouphug: 

Sutra idemo opet na druženje pa javim kako je sve prošlo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mariela

Čestitam!

----------


## MAMI 2

Divna priča, sretno!

----------


## rafi&gabi

Predivno,čestitam od srca :Heart:

----------


## DeDada

Čestitam još jednom!

Uživajte sa svojim momcima, super je što se nalaze kod udomitelja. Piši kako je prošao drugi susret!

----------


## Davina

Amondi, sretno danas i mnogo mnogo lijepih nezaboravnih trenutaka :grouphug:

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi, sretno danas i mnogo mnogo lijepih nezaboravnih trenutaka


Hvala ti!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sony

Jutro,i ja mislim na Vas! Saljem puse klincima i Vama !

----------


## Shanti

Jedva čekam novosti...  :Heart:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Amondi vjerujem da uživate  :Smile:  malo-malo škicam jel ima novosti... :Smile:

----------


## Diana72

:Heart:

----------


## Amondi

Evo drage moje i mene! 
Dakle, iza nas je predivan dan s našim dečkima (Bože, dok pišem ovo "s našim dečkima", pune mi oči suza- onih radosnica  :Sing:  ). Tek nam je bio drugi susret, a nama se svima  činilo kao da se već dugo poznajemo. Nije li to divno?  :Very Happy:  
Vrijeme nas je i danas poslužilo pa smo mogli biti vani, svaki je tražio svoju pažnju pa smo se MM i ja nekako spontano rasporedili i mijenjali na položajima  :Smile:  Udomitelji su predivni ljudi, došli smo sa šalabahterom što ih sve moramo pitati pa sam ja kao prava štreberica sve zapisivala. Čak smo dobili i svoje tetovaže (iz omota nekakvih bombona)  koje evo još uvijek imamo na ruci i MM i ja.
Već danas je mlađi svako malo bio u mojem ili muževom krilu, a stariji se često samo prislonio uz muža ili mene; onak, tek toliko  :grouphug: 
Zapravo, dok sve ovo pišem, nekako mi se čini da nema pravih riječi s kojima bih mogla opisati osjećaj koji me obuzima pri pomisli na njih  :Zaljubljen:  Ne možemo dočekati da nam budu tu zauvijek.

...znaš onaj osjećaj kada bi svaka riječ koju kažeš umanjila ono što si doživio i proživio? e, kada ti se barem jednom u životu dogodi takvo što, jednostavno postaneš bogat...tek tako...

----------


## Davina

U pravom trenutku sam došla da vidim ima li novosti :Zaljubljen: ...a sad i meni fale rijeći, predivno..
Amondi :Heart:

----------


## DeDada

Divni ste, uživajte!

----------


## Shanti

Divno!!!  :Heart: 

Jesu li vam tetovaže još uvijek na rukama?  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> ...znaš onaj osjećaj kada bi svaka riječ koju kažeš umanjila ono što si doživio i proživio? e, kada ti se barem jednom u životu dogodi takvo što, jednostavno postaneš bogat...tek tako...


 :Zaljubljen:  

Čestitam i želim da što prije budete stalno zajedno.

----------


## čokolada

Čestitam još jednom!
Mi smo posjećivali našu veliku desetak dana svaki dan. Trebali smo po planu i dalje, međutim soc.radnica se odlučila dati nam je tada kući, a pisano rješenje je došlo tek za nekoliko tjedana (plus još i žalbeni rok do pravomoćnosti).

----------


## Amondi

> Divno!!! 
> 
> Jesu li vam tetovaže još uvijek na rukama?


Hah..nisu...otišlo s pranjem ruku... Ali...ostale su tetovaže na srcima  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

> Hah..nisu...otišlo s pranjem ruku... Ali...ostale su tetovaže na srcima


Bit će još tetovaža i na rukama  :Heart: 

Kakav je plan za dalje, kad se planira sljedeći susret?

----------


## Amondi

> Bit će još tetovaža i na rukama 
> 
> Kakav je plan za dalje, kad se planira sljedeći susret?


Sljedeći susret vrlo uskoro, a dalje ćemo vidjeti sa Centrom. Pretpostavljam da je to ipak procedura. Ali...strpljen-spašen  :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

Naravno, sad će sve ići dalje svojim tokom  :Heart:

----------


## DeDada

Držim fige za minimalno čekanje, naši su uspjeli za 3 tjedna sa nekoliko požurnica. Najsporiji je bio kazneni sud jer tu potvrdu nismo smjeli preuzeti sami, a pravomoćnost se riješila za jedan dan, samo što maleckog nismo mogli voditi isti dan kući zbog ispisa iz Doma. 

Uspijevate li organizirati posjete? Nama je bilo baš teško jer muž nikako nije mogao dobiti slobodno u tu svrhu (neosjetljivost nadređenih), a godišnji je čuvao za prve zajedničke dane.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

...znaš onaj osjećaj kada bi svaka riječ koju kažeš umanjila ono što si doživio i proživio? e, kada ti se barem jednom u životu dogodi takvo što, jednostavno postaneš bogat...tek tako...[/QUOTE]

Prelijepo..  :Love:  
Nadam se da cu uskoro doziviti taj osjećaj :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> Držim fige za minimalno čekanje, naši su uspjeli za 3 tjedna sa nekoliko požurnica. Najsporiji je bio kazneni sud jer tu potvrdu nismo smjeli preuzeti sami, a pravomoćnost se riješila za jedan dan, samo što maleckog nismo mogli voditi isti dan kući zbog ispisa iz Doma. 
> 
> Uspijevate li organizirati posjete? Nama je bilo baš teško jer muž nikako nije mogao dobiti slobodno u tu svrhu (neosjetljivost nadređenih), a godišnji je čuvao za prve zajedničke dane.


Uspijevamo jer susrete dogovaramo vikendom (djeca nisu u ZG pa bi bilo fizički nemoguće svaki dan putovati zbog naših poslova). Možda je lakše jer su djeca kod udomitelja, a i soc.radnica iz Centra je super i svima je prihvatljivo da se susreti događaju vikendom  :Very Happy: 
Super mi je što nam nitko ne vrši pritisak, sve ide prirodno...

----------


## Amondi

> ...znaš onaj osjećaj kada bi svaka riječ koju kažeš umanjila ono što si doživio i proživio? e, kada ti se barem jednom u životu dogodi takvo što, jednostavno postaneš bogat...tek tako...


Prelijepo..  :Love:  
Nadam se da cu uskoro doziviti taj osjećaj :Smile: [/QUOTE]
 Želim ti to od sveg srca! Što prije!  :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

Želim ti to od sveg srca! Što prije!  :Heart:

----------


## DeDada

Sigurno je lakše to što su klinci kod udomitelja, nama su tete davale upute, ajd ga sad vozajte u autiću, sad na ljuljačku, sad taši-taši... A mi smo jedva čekali da ostanemo sami i radimo ono što ON želi tj mazimo se i nosamo  :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

pozdrav Amondi
prekrasna vijest!!!! 
zelim vam cim prije da imate kucu punu razbacanih igracaka, brzih nozica, i toplih zagrljaja!! moje curke su stare 5 i 6 i bas me razveselila vasa prica!
nasu prvu curku smo posjecivali oko 1 tj, a drugu mj i pol i to mi se cinilo jaakoo dugo!!
sretno!!!  sretno!! sretnoo!! da decki dodu cim prije svojim roditeljima

----------


## Amondi

> pozdrav Amondi
> prekrasna vijest!!!! 
> zelim vam cim prije da imate kucu punu razbacanih igracaka, brzih nozica, i toplih zagrljaja!! moje curke su stare 5 i 6 i bas me razveselila vasa prica!
> nasu prvu curku smo posjecivali oko 1 tj, a drugu mj i pol i to mi se cinilo jaakoo dugo!!
> sretno!!!  sretno!! sretnoo!! da decki dodu cim prije svojim roditeljima


Hvala ArI MaLi  :Bouncing: 
Vjerujem da će naši dečki vrlo brzo doći k nama zauvijek. Do tada nas još čeka nekoliko posjeta. Toliko čekamo na razbacane igračke i tople zagrljaje da ćemo nekako još sačekati to malo vremena do trenutka kada će ribice postati dio naše male obitelji  :Smile:   :Heart: 
Znači, tvoje curke su vršnjakinje naših dečki. Nice!  :grouphug:

----------


## ArI MaLi

morat cemo ih upoznati  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> morat cemo ih upoznati


slažem se!!

----------


## BubaSanja

Predivno!

Animondi, gdje si našla mail adrese centara?

----------


## BubaSanja

Amondi, oprosti, krivo sam napisala nick  :Embarassed:

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi, oprosti, krivo sam napisala nick


Na njihovim web stranicama. Većeina ima iskazane e-mailove.

----------


## Amondi

> Na njihovim web stranicama. Većeina ima iskazane e-mailove.


 :Smile:

----------


## Davina

Amondi želim vam lijep vikend i mnogo lijepih trenutaka sa svoja dva mala srca :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi želim vam lijep vikend i mnogo lijepih trenutaka sa svoja dva mala srca


Hvala ti! Idemo sutra!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zekana

Divno je čuti da dječačići imaju dva srca koja će kucati samo za njih!

----------


## Amondi

> Divno je čuti da dječačići imaju dva srca koja će kucati samo za njih!


 :grouphug:

----------


## LorZor

Uživajte!  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Evo drage cure i mene nakon još jednog dana provedenog s našim dečkima. Danas smo ih izveli van poznatog okruženja, bili u kinu, McDonalds'u; samo nas četvero. A što reći? Predivno..Veseli, nasmijani dečki koji u svakom trenutku žele pokazati što sve znaju i mogu. MM i ja smo se sasvim super nosili sa posve novim momentom za sve nas. Sve je nekako tako prirodno i jako smo sretni zbog toga.
E sad ona druga (ne baš vesela strana). Njegova majka nikako, ali baš nikako to ne prihvaća (za razliku od mojih), svašta mu govori, prepuna predrasuda. Znala je da smo u tome no totalno negira činjenicu da ćemo uskoro postati roditelji na ovaj način. Što vi mislite o tome? Jeste li imale slična iskustva? ako jeste, kako ste se s time nosili? 

Ipak, ovaj post završavam sa: "Ništa mi neće ovaj dan pokvarit!"  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Ti to nisi dužna slušati, a muž neka vidi ima li strpljenja za edukaciju majke ili će joj reći da se javi kad promijeni mišljenje  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Amondi

> Ti to nisi dužna slušati, a muž neka vidi ima li strpljenja za edukaciju majke ili će joj reći da se javi kad promijeni mišljenje


Otprilike joj je i ovo drugo što si navela i rekao  :Mad:

----------


## BubaSanja

> Ti to nisi dužna slušati, a muž neka vidi ima li strpljenja za edukaciju majke ili će joj reći da se javi kad promijeni mišljenje


Potpis

----------


## DeDada

Muž ti je odlično reagirao, svaka mu čast. Svakako ju nemojte slušati, dovoljno gluposti ćeš čuti od bezveznjaka u svojoj okolini. Svejedno, vjerujem da će posustati kad dječaci dođu kući jer djeci se ne može odoljeti.

----------


## ArI MaLi

mi smo imali slican problem, bila je moja mama u pitanju, ali ja sam njene prodike (koje su trajale i trajale, prvi puta preko god dana, a drugi puta je bilo jos i gore, nije pricala s menom, kao da ja njoj radim nesto) ignorirala, radili smo po svom.. bilo mi je zapravo jako jako tesko... rijede smo joj dolazili, ali naravno kad su cure stigle sve je bilo drugacije! kad je shvatila da je to nasa odluka i da ili moze nas podrzati i biti uz nas ili ce nas izgubiti, odlucila je prihvatiti situaciju!
a i nasi roditelji trebaju razumjevanja i podrsku u tim situacijama, mozda, nemojte na prvu je napasti i mislim da se nikako nebi trebali svadati.. prebacite odgovornost na nju, neka odluci, a vi mirni sa svojom odlukom uzivajte <3

----------


## Amondi

> mi smo imali slican problem, bila je moja mama u pitanju, ali ja sam njene prodike (koje su trajale i trajale, prvi puta preko god dana, a drugi puta je bilo jos i gore, nije pricala s menom, kao da ja njoj radim nesto) ignorirala, radili smo po svom.. bilo mi je zapravo jako jako tesko... rijede smo joj dolazili, ali naravno kad su cure stigle sve je bilo drugacije! kad je shvatila da je to nasa odluka i da ili moze nas podrzati i biti uz nas ili ce nas izgubiti, odlucila je prihvatiti situaciju!
> a i nasi roditelji trebaju razumjevanja i podrsku u tim situacijama, mozda, nemojte na prvu je napasti i mislim da se nikako nebi trebali svadati.. prebacite odgovornost na nju, neka odluci, a vi mirni sa svojom odlukom uzivajte <3


sležem se s tobom. vrijeme zaista napravi svoje, puno toga se iskristalizira, vidiš tko ti je stvarna podrška, a tko ne.

----------


## Jelena

Amondi, prekrasno!!!  :Heart: 
Žao mi je za baku, al ne vjerujem da joj nece otopiti srce kad se upoznaju. Želim vam svu srecu!

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi, prekrasno!!! 
> Žao mi je za baku, al ne vjerujem da joj nece otopiti srce kad se upoznaju. Želim vam svu srecu!


hvala Jelena  :Kiss:

----------


## prpa

Amondi još jednom čestitam :D  :Heart:  Iživajte u posjetama i da što prije grlite dječicu doma. 

Nama su posjete trajale nekih dva mjeseca (putovali smo kad kad smo stigli s obzirom na muževe smjene i moje radno vrijeme), ispočetka smo mi išli tamo, pa smo ju doveli prvo na dva dana (to je neslavno prošlo :D), pa za tjedan dana opet na dva dana, pa onda na četiri dana, kasnije na tjedan dana i nakon toga smo ju ostavili par dana kod udomitelja da se oprosti s njima, socijalne radnice su s njom obavile razgovor i na dan kad je RH ušla u EU, ona je došla k nama. Centra nam je maksimalno izašao u susret, prvo su donijeli rješenje da ju smijemo posjećivati, pa rješenje da može provoditi vikende kod nas, pa da može ostati duže i na kraju su rekli da slobodno može k nama, a oni će za to vrijeme pripremiti rješenje o posvajanju :D :D S obzirom da je to baš bilo ljetno vrijeme, doba g.o. potrefilo se da je rješenje postalo pravomoćno tek sredinom kolovoza, no nama to nije bio problem. Kad smo dobili rješenje sve smo sredili u dan-dva. Jedino nas je bila frka što ako se ne daj Bog razboli u tom razdoblju, ali i tu su nam izašli u suret, dali su nam njen karton, mi smo obavjestili našu pedijatricu i sve 5. Moj savjet dajte si vremena koliko god vam treba, ništa ne forsirajte, pustite djeci da ona određuju tempo. Znam da ste nestrpljivi, ali jednom kad dođu k vama zauvijek su vaši  :Smile:  

A što se tiče prihvaćanja od strane bake....moja je mama bila takva, ja sam ju spustila na zemlju da je to moja odluka, htjela ne htjela i nisam odustajala. Dok je ona telefonski bjesnila, ja sam držala odmaknutu slušalicu. Srećom žive dalje, pa ih ne viđamo često, što je dobro došlo u to vrijeme. Sad je sve ok, ima mjesta za napredak, ali s obzirom na početak ne bunimo se :D

----------


## Amondi

Hvala prpa!  :Kiss: 

Mi smo već došli do faze kad planiramo sljedeći susret sa prespavljivanjem. Baš nas zanima kako će to biti. I oni jedva čekaju iako znamo da to možda ništa ne znači. Sve u svemu, ništa ne forsamo; imamo sreću da su djeca kod super udomitelja pa to sve može ići polako i što je najvažnije, nitko nam ne radi nikakav presing.
U svakom slučaju javim kako je prošao prvi zajednički vikend  :grouphug:

----------


## Peterlin

Amondi i prpa, lijepo vas je čitati!

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi i prpa, lijepo vas je čitati!


hvala Peterlin!

----------


## Amondi

Imam jedno pitanje za one koji su već posvojili, a naravno mogu svoje mišljenje napisati i ostali. Dakle, zanima me što mislite o promjeni imena djeteta (kada se radi o predškolskom djetetu)? kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## Mila majka

Pratim i ja veselim se s vama!  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

moj frend je posvojio dvoje klinaca, njega u dobi od malo više od 2 godine,nju u dobi od malo više od godinu dana, promjenili su im imena , ali njihova stvarna ostavili ko krsna, bar mi je on tak reko, ali ti klinci nisu u toj dobi pričali ni bili "svjesni" toga

prezime će svakak imat vaše

----------


## BubaSanja

Nisam sigurna da bih mijenjala ime djetetu koje je već veće pa se na njega odaziva i identificira s njim.

----------


## bubekica

Nama je u skolici za posvojitelje savjetovano da ostavimo ime djeteta jer je to dio djetetova identiteta. Iako smo ju posvojili vrlo malenu, tako smo i postupili.

----------


## Amondi

> Nama je u skolici za posvojitelje savjetovano da ostavimo ime djeteta jer je to dio djetetova identiteta. Iako smo ju posvojili vrlo malenu, tako smo i postupili.


I mi smo u školici čuli isto, znam da je to preporuka i mi nismo skloni tome da im promijenimo imena; ipak su već veliki. No stariji je već više puta spomenuo udomiteljici (gdje se djeca još uvijek nalaze), kako bi volio imati neko drugo ime. Pa eto..MM i ja sad samo razmišljamo naglas. Ponavljam, nismo skloni tome da se djeci promijene imena. 
Oni su naše srećice bez obzira kakvo ime imali  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

U tom slucaju bih razgovarala puno s djetetom o tome, probala saznati razloge... I onda odlucila.

----------


## Davina

Mi nismo Princezi promijenili njeno ime već smo joj dodali još jedno i to iz različiti razloga a najvažniji je, da  se njeno ime ovdje gdje mi živimo i tako i tako drugačije izgovara, a to mi je upalo u oči (uši) kad sam MM prvi put rekla kako se princeza zove.

Onda smo se nakon dužeg razmišljanja ipak odlučili na opciju duplog imena.
Princeza je sasvim zadovoljna s tim i često zna reči kada je neko upita za njena (ovdje gdje živimo) pomalo neobična imena da je jedno dobila od mame i tate a jedno od bio mame. A ni mi nismo na njoj primjetili krizu identiteta radi toga.

Na tvom mjestu bih isto prvo provjerila razloge zašto mali želi promjenu imena, a onda, ako bi ga to učinilo sretnim to bi mu i omogučila.
Kako god odlučiš sretno. :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

Hvala svima na mišljenjima i sugestijama! 
Mi samo želimo da djeca budu sretna  :Very Happy:

----------


## DeDada

Ako malac ima opravdan razlog i vi se s tim slažete, svakako razmislite o promjeni. On će uvijek znati da je sam tako odlučio i da niste "na silu" mijenjali identitet.

Mi smo imali "svoje" ime za slučaj da djetetovo prvo ime nikako ne odgovara. Srećom, naša biološka majka je dala predivno ime pa nismo morali ništa mijenjati! Peckalo nas je to "naše" ime nekoliko dana, ali mi veliki se brzo priviknemo, a djetetu toliko znači to staro ime da u slučaju poput našeg stvarno ne vidim smisla za promjenu.

----------


## Amondi

> Ako malac ima opravdan razlog i vi se s tim slažete, svakako razmislite o promjeni. On će uvijek znati da je sam tako odlučio i da niste "na silu" mijenjali identitet.
> 
> Mi smo imali "svoje" ime za slučaj da djetetovo prvo ime nikako ne odgovara. Srećom, naša biološka majka je dala predivno ime pa nismo morali ništa mijenjati! Peckalo nas je to "naše" ime nekoliko dana, ali mi veliki se brzo priviknemo, a djetetu toliko znači to staro ime da u slučaju poput našeg stvarno ne vidim smisla za promjenu.


Slažem se!  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

evo drage moje da se javim kako ne bi mislile da sam zaboravila javljati se   :Smile: 
ovaj vikend nismo bili na druženju s djecom (objektivni razlozi), ali zato sljedeći vikend provode s nama vikend u ZG  :Heart:  :grouphug: 
već smo napravili popis što sve još moramo kupiti prije nego nam stignu jer želimo da se osjećaju dobrodošlo u naš (a uskoro i njihov) dom. u međuvremenu se s njima čujemo svakodnevno, razgovaramo..
uglavnom..javljam novosti!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ArI MaLi

ako trebate bilo kakvu pomoc, imate pitanje tu sam  :Heart: 
bit ce to uzbudljiv vikend  :Zaljubljen: 
jedva cekam da javis  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petticoat

Bas lijepa prica zelim vam svu srecu!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G925F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

sretno u planiranju i provedbi vikenda


možda će vas zanimati 

za ovu godinu izašla nova knjižica, neki novi muzeji u njoj

http://hrmud.hr/wp-content/uploads/2..._knjizica1.pdf

plati se u jednom od navedenih na popisu , a u drugima se fura badava.

vrijedi sve do 18.5. ove godine, za djecu manju od 7 godina ne moraju se kupovati knjižice

ima prirodoslovni muzej i arheološki

----------


## LorZor

Super, Amondi! Uživajte s dečkima

----------


## Amondi

E, da vas pitam (vi koji imate iskustva i prošli ste sve ovo što nas tek čeka); kako vam je izgledao taj prvi zajednički vikend s prespavljivanjem, što ste radili? Jeste li vi unaprijed nešto isplanirali ili ste pitali dječicu? Ono, čisto me zanima...
Hvala!  :Smile:  :Bouncing:

----------


## Amondi

> ako trebate bilo kakvu pomoc, imate pitanje tu sam 
> bit ce to uzbudljiv vikend 
> jedva cekam da javis


Hvala !  :Kiss:

----------


## Amondi

> sretno u planiranju i provedbi vikenda
> 
> 
> možda će vas zanimati 
> 
> za ovu godinu izašla nova knjižica, neki novi muzeji u njoj
> 
> http://hrmud.hr/wp-content/uploads/2..._knjizica1.pdf
> 
> ...


Super, hvala ti na info! Svakako ćemo uzeti u obzir tvoj prijedlog.  :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## umiljata

> E, da vas pitam (vi koji imate iskustva i prošli ste sve ovo što nas tek čeka); kako vam je izgledao taj prvi zajednički vikend s prespavljivanjem, što ste radili? Jeste li vi unaprijed nešto isplanirali ili ste pitali dječicu? Ono, čisto me zanima...
> Hvala!


Ulijećem kao padobranac (nemam iskustva u posvajanju, ali s velikim zanimanjem pratim priču od početka) i možda ću blebnuti glupost, ali ja osobno nekak mislim da bi možda bilo dobro ne raditi nikakve planove, nego vidjeti kad dođete s dečkima doma kako će oni disati, pitati njih da li imaju kakvih želja.... možda će spontanost ispasti najbolje riješenje.

----------


## Amondi

> Ulijećem kao padobranac (nemam iskustva u posvajanju, ali s velikim zanimanjem pratim priču od početka) i možda ću blebnuti glupost, ali ja osobno nekak mislim da bi možda bilo dobro ne raditi nikakve planove, nego vidjeti kad dođete s dečkima doma kako će oni disati, pitati njih da li imaju kakvih želja.... možda će spontanost ispasti najbolje riješenje.


nema veze kaj si padobranac  :Grin:  sva mišljenja su dobrodošla!

----------


## ArI MaLi

Mi nismo nista planirali, po savjetu iskusnijih, bili smo cijelo vrijeme kod kuce i mozda je dosta bitno zamoliti prijatelje, susjede, rodbinu da taj vikend ne dolaze. 
Pokazite im njihov buduci dom, sobu, pricajte im price.. mislim da ce te stic sa njima setati po gradu, a sad je najbitnije da oni pocnu stvarati sliku kako ce sve to izgledati a tako ce stec i osjecaj sigurnost.
Ovo je moj savjet i svakako je najvaznije da se i vi dobro osjecate, pa ako to ukljucuje vas izlazak u grad, muzej i sl, super! to je vas prvi vikend i napravite ga onakvim kavim samo vi zelite   :Heart:

----------


## DeDada

Naš sin je cijeli put do kuće savršeno podnio, bio je izuzetno dobre volje i uzbuđen. No kad smo došli kući, psi i mačka su ga izbacili iz takta i imali smo velike borbe zbog toga što se po prvi put susreće sa životinjama. Dan je svejedno bio lijep, ali sam odmah prvi dan staža kao mama vidjela koliko jedno dijete može vikati  :Smile:  Zato predlažem da ne planirate puno, dječacima bi možda moglo biti previše ako isplanirate cijeli vikend unaprijed.

----------


## jelena.O

e jooš jedno pitanjce jeste li planirali maloga ove godine dat u školu?

----------


## Amondi

> e jooš jedno pitanjce jeste li planirali maloga ove godine dat u školu?


Ne. Sve bi to bilo previše u tako kratkom vremenu. Ovako ćemo lijepo biti zajedno godinu i nešto dana kad će oboje postati školarci  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Kad je naša curka dolazila k nama na prvi vikend ništa posebno nismo planirali, igrali smo se u kući, vani na dvorištu, crtali su, samo smo skočili kupiti čizmice jer je došla u premalim cipelicama...  :Sad:

----------


## mimi81

Amondi čestitke!

Mi smo se družili tri vikenda za redom i čekali da Zvjezdica bude spremna. U međuvremenu je centar rješio papire i treći vikend smo je vozili kući. Vrijeme smo provodili uglavnom u parkićima jer je bila luda za svim tim spravama ... i još je uvijek  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Evo...mi smo danas bili u kupovini nekih stvarčica za naše dečke koji nam dolaze u petak  :Very Happy: 
Nikad se nisam ljepše osjećala kad sam kupovala posteljinu, flomiće, jastuke..jer ovaj put znam da kupujemo za našu dječicu  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Nera

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

Evo...večer je prije velikog dana. Sutra odlazimo po dječicu koja će s nama provesti vikend u ZG.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Kako se osjećamo, teško je opisati i ne možemo dočekati da budemo zajedno više od nekoliko sati. Budem li nekad navečer u sljedeća dva-tri dana kada dječica odu na spavanac stigla doći do kompa, javim kako sve prolazi i kakvi su dojmovi  :grouphug:

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Budem li nekad navečer u sljedeća dva-tri dana kada dječica odu na spavanac stigla doći do kompa, javim kako sve prolazi i kakvi su dojmovi


jedva cekam  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Amondi

Evo me!  :Very Happy: 
Umorna, ali sretna. Dakle, osjećaj je neopisiv; dječica spavaju u drugoj sobi, a mi kao da tek sada postajemo svjesni svega.
Otišli smo po njih popodne, nestrpljivo su nas već čekali. Vožnja do Zg-a prošla je ok, a ulaskom u naš stan imali smo osjećaj kao da su već sto puta bili tu. MM i ja smo se strateški rasporedili; zasad je stariji više orijentiran ka njemu, a mlađi meni. Prvi puta smo zajedno večerali, prvi kupanac, prvi spavanac.
A kroz glavu mi cijelo vrijeme prolazi: Bože, pa to su naša djeca! 
I sada dok ovo pišem još uvijek mi se nadrealnim čini to da oni spavaju u sobi do. Jednostavno neopisivo!
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lili75

Predivno  :Heart:

----------


## jelena.O

sretno i dalje

----------


## Mojca

:Heart: 
Uživajte!

----------


## Val

divno! uživajte!  :Heart:

----------


## Apsu

Divnooo  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Predivno  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Uživajte sa svojim ljubavima :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## DeDada

Divan osjećaj, zar ne  :Smile:  Pratit će vas još dugo, uživajte!

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Love:  :Heart:

----------


## LorZor

Ajme! Predivno!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Truljo

Blago vam se Amondi,
gledao sam prezentacije sa 4 konferencije o posvojenju na Adoptinim stranicama,
posebno onu od gđe. Žaje, situacija uopće nije optimistična sa točke gledišta posvojitelja.
Podjednake su šanse dobiti 7 na lotu!
Uživajte u svojoj sreči i prenesite je na klince!

----------


## Davina

Predivno :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Amondi

Dragi svi, ne znam uopće otkuda bih počela. Iza nas je vikend prepun emocija koji smo proveli s našom dječicom. Vrijeme nas nije poslužilo no time je izazov bio veći; zabaviti se s njih dvoje u stanu (oni trenutno žive u kući s ogromnim dvorištem). Nismo ionako planirali unaprijed, sve je bilo spontano, u hodu smo odlučivali kako ćemo provoditi vrijeme.
Nama se činilo kao da su kod nas bili već sto puta. Bilo je i vrlo emotivnih trenutaka (pitanje: hoćete li vi brzo biti naši mama i tata?), a osjećaj koji vas obuzme navečer kada ih gledate dok spokojno spavaju, neprocijenjiv.
Svima ovdje koji još čekaju, ne gubite nadu! Moram priznati da je to teško, posebno ako dugo čekate. Mi nismo imali apsolutno nikakvu vezu, jednostavno smo bili otvoreni, pozitivni i optimistični i uporni, naravno! Slažem se, treba imati i sreće. 
Ali na kraju, kada konačno dobijete to malo biće/bića zaboravite sve ono što vas je kočilo na tom vašem putu da postanete roditelj.
Naravno, javljam se i dalje kako sve napreduje  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

> Blago vam se Amondi,
> gledao sam prezentacije sa 4 konferencije o posvojenju na Adoptinim stranicama,
> posebno onu od gđe. Žaje, situacija uopće nije optimistična sa točke gledišta posvojitelja.
> Podjednake su šanse dobiti 7 na lotu!
> Uživajte u svojoj sreči i prenesite je na klince!


Hvala!  :Very Happy:

----------


## DeDada

Drago mi je što je vikend dobro prošao. Sav trud i otvorenost srca se isplate kad u život uđu naša djeca! Jesu li vam natuknuli kad biste mogli službeno biti mama i tata?  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Predivno Amondi  :Smile:  nadam se da ce dječaci ubrzo doći svojoj kući  :Wink:

----------


## Amondi

> Drago mi je što je vikend dobro prošao. Sav trud i otvorenost srca se isplate kad u život uđu naša djeca! Jesu li vam natuknuli kad biste mogli službeno biti mama i tata?


Krajem mjeseca predajemo zahtjev; upravo smo danas dogovorili sa soc.radnicom dan i sat kad da dođemo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Amondi

> Predivno Amondi  nadam se da ce dječaci ubrzo doći svojoj kući


Hvala! Hoće...još kojih mjesec dana i naši su zauvijek  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :grouphug:

----------


## Mila majka

Čitam, plačem i nadam se da mi nitko neće uletjeti u ured!  :Smile: 
Prekrasna priča, velika ti hvala što ju dijeliš s nama.  :grouphug:

----------


## rozalija

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  Predivno. Uzivajte u svakom danu sa svojom djecicom.

----------


## LorZor

Šaljem vibre da dečki čim prije i službeno budu vaši  :Smile:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Amondi

Evo da s vama podijelim i neke dileme, a vezane su uz promjenu imena. Dakle, stariji već tjednima spominje kako želi imati drugo ime (pri tom točno kaže koje). Prvo smo mislili da je to samo nešto prolazno, ali evo, jučer u tel.razgovoru s njim ponovio je isto. Znam da sam već ovdje pitala za vaša iskustva vezana za (ne) promjenu imena i mi nismo imali namjeru bilo što mijenjati (osim prezimena, naravno  :Aparatic: ). 
Moje je pitanje: što vi mislite treba li ispoštovati djetetovu želju (naravno, mi još namjeravamo razgovarati i sa djetetom i sa soc.radnicom i psihologom vezano za to) ? Nismo pametni  :Confused:

----------


## alga

Amondi, a koji razlog dijete navodi  i da li taj razlog opravdava tu promjenu? Mislim da je važno da to saznaš da bi mogla znati kako pravilno postupiti. To govorim zato jer su moja biološka djeca u toj dobi dolazila svako malo sa nekim drugim imenom i izjavom da bi voljeli da se tako zovu i zašto im nisam dala to ime – razlog – to ime je lijepo. Njima. U tom trenutku. Do sutra i drugog imena. Dakle, mislim da puno djece ima razne faze i često se radi samo o igri, a nećeš zbog svake te fazi skakati i trčati mijenjati tako važne stvari, često nije moguće a ni potrebno poštovati takve dječje želje, zato dobro istraži o čemu se radi, pa ćeš znati i odgovor.

----------


## jelena.O

e tak je moj jučer promjenio ime pišancu , jer mu se jučer tak sviđalo

provjeri

----------


## Amondi

Čisto da ne biste mislili kako se ništa ne dešava; prekosutra ponovno idemo po dječicu i provest će s nama vrijeme do petka kada imamo dogovoreno u njihovom Centru razgovor sa soc.radnicom te kako bismo predali zahtjev za posvojenjem. Jeeej!  :Very Happy: 
Po prognozi vidimo da će ovaj put vrijeme biti super pa se već sad veselimo zajedničkom vremenu na otvorenom.  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Supeeeer Amondi ako dijete toliko inzistira i kod udomitelja i vama ja bih mu ga promijenila.
Sretno dalje!!!!

----------


## sirius

> Amondi, a koji razlog dijete navodi  i da li taj razlog opravdava tu promjenu? Mislim da je važno da to saznaš da bi mogla znati kako pravilno postupiti. To govorim zato jer su moja biološka djeca u toj dobi dolazila svako malo sa nekim drugim imenom i izjavom da bi voljeli da se tako zovu i zašto im nisam dala to ime – razlog – to ime je lijepo. Njima. U tom trenutku. Do sutra i drugog imena. Dakle, mislim da puno djece ima razne faze i često se radi samo o igri, a nećeš zbog svake te fazi skakati i trčati mijenjati tako važne stvari, često nije moguće a ni potrebno poštovati takve dječje želje, zato dobro istraži o čemu se radi, pa ćeš znati i odgovor.


Je, moja je pod utjecajem crtica godinu dana zeljela biti Elza.

----------


## Lili75

Ne znam zasto meni se cini da kod Amondi nije talo bsnalam razlog zasto dijete zeli promjenu imena.
Mislim da on jako dobra ZNA razlog za promjenu.
Ja bih ga poslusala.

----------


## Lili75

Banalan...
dobrO zna...

----------


## alga

> Ne znam zasto meni se cini da kod Amondi nije talo bsnalam razlog zasto dijete zeli promjenu imena.
> Mislim da on jako dobra ZNA razlog za promjenu.
> Ja bih ga poslusala.


Iznijela sam svoje iskustvo da Amondi ima usporedbu sa djecom koja nisu posvojena. Apsolutno se ne smatram dovoljno stručnom da je savjetujem u takoj delikatnoj stvari, za to ipak postoje stručne službe. Vjerojatno je išla u školicu za posvojitelje i tamo se susrela sa obrazloženjem psihološkog aspetka promjene (brisanjem) identiteta za takvo dijete- što u kratkim crtama može rezultirati  neprihvaćanjem svog porijekla ili samog sebe. Zato nije na nama da odlučujemo što je za konkretno dijete i situaciju bolje, koliko god nama bilo praktičnije da se dijete zove Ivan a ne Mujo, nego na samoj Amondi koja ima bolji uvid u situaciju a pogotovo službe koje su nadležne za dijete.

Lili, ti bi znači svom dijetetu dopustila da promijeni ime u Elzu da te, kao od Sirius, godinu dana samouvjereno u to ubjeđuje? Jer mislim, godinu dana, valjda onda dijete ZNA…

----------


## Lili75

Ma kakva Elza  :Laughing: 

Na nekoj stranici ranije je Amondi objasnila razloge i da me ubijes ne mogu ga se sjetit al je meni u mojoj glavi bio sasvim opravdan.

Nije to od jucer, dijete to moli udomitelje vec duze vrijeme pa prema tome zakljucujem da se ne radi o hiru.

Amindi pls daj uskoci ja sam malo pozaboravljala  :Smile: 

Jako sam sretna zbog vas.

----------


## alga

Tu se ne radi o posvajanju sasvim malog djeteta ili bebe, nego o već formiranoj osobi koji možda stalno propitkuje jer želi potvrdu, odnosno kao odgovor si želi: sunce moje, to je tvoje ime, lijepo je, dio je tebe, i mi te volimo baš zato što si to ti, a ne zato jer brije da je Elza cool. No mi ovdje ništa to ne možemo znati, zato nije na nama da sugeriramo bilo što. 
Ja samo mogu dodati da jednom, čitajući jednu slikovnicu, mojima bilo jako važno da im ponovim jednu rečenicu na koju smo naišli: da se djeca mogu kupiti u trgovini, na polici bi izabrao upravo tebe, upravo ovakvog kakav si i ništa ne bi mijenjao.

----------


## Amondi

Evo curke i mene  :Smile: 
U svakom segmentu koji je bilo koja od vas pisala, sa svakim bih se složila. Kad sam postavila pitanje, prvenstveno sam željela da se jave oni koji su dijete/djecu posvojili u starijoj dobi (4,5,6 godina) te im ipak iz ovog ili onog razloga promijenili ime. Ponavljam, naša namjera otpočetka nije bila da im mijenjamo imena i zaista nismo očekivali da će samo dijete povući tu temu. Jesmo, prošli smo školicu i odslušali puno toga, uključujući i temu identiteta. 
Mišljenja sam da treba biti oprezan u svakom slučaju; inzistirati na ostanku sadašnjeg imena (a dijete neprekidno izražava želju za promjenom) ili promijeniti ime samo zato što to dijete želi. 
Kako bilo, sutra imamo razgovor sa stručnom osobom, čisto da se konzultiramo i dobijemo neke smjernice na koji način razgovarati s djetetom o ovoj temi. 
Sutra idemo po dječicu i bit će s nama tri dana pa ćemo, vjerujemo , imati prilike porazgovarati i o imenu.
Hvala vam svima na vašim mišljenjima; tipkamo se!  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Peterlin

:grouphug:  uživajte!

O imenu: Davina je dala odliča prijedlog, odnosno opisala svoje iskustvo ( dijete je dobili dodatno ime) ali sigurna sam da ćete naći najbolje rješenje.

----------


## Dulcinea

Meni je jako motivirajuće čitati o stvaranju jedne nove obitelji  :Smile:  Bravo, uživajte i hvala što pišeš  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Dječica su (opet) s nama  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
Nakon što smo ih ušuškali u krevetiće, evo ja imam malo vremena za javiti se. Neću lagati, naporno je, ali sladak je to napor; ipak su nastupile veeelike promjene u u životima djece, a i u životu MM i mene. Kad su oni tu, živimo 100 na sat, zaboraviš jesti, piti..naprosto smo u drugom planu (što je i normalno).
Ali ta sreća i spoznaja da ćemo brzo postati mama i tata ispunjava svaki kutak srca. Neopisivo. 
 :Heart:  :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

Uživaj te :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## DeDada

Točno se sjećam tog osjećaja, jednostavno ne znaš kada jesti i spavati  :Smile:  Naravno da je naporno, ali proći će čim se uhodate. Uživajte!

----------


## Amondi

Tri zajednička dana su iza nas. Ovaj put vrijeme je bilo prekrasno tako da smo gotovo svo vrijeme proveli vani. Aktivnosti nije nedostajalo; Jarun je ispao i bolje nego smo očekivali jer su se tamo predstavljale naše oružane snage. Suvišno je reći kako su bili fascinirani tenkovima, vojnicima, helikopterom; čak se i nama činilo kao da smo ponovno djeca  :Preskace uze: 
Jučer smo, nakon što smo ih vratili, imali dogovoreno u Centru za soc.skrb razgovor i predavanje zahtjeva za posvojenje. Bio je to jedan od onih trenutaka kada vam se čini kao da sanjate, a zapravo je java. Neopisivo!  :Zaljubljen: 
Zajedničke trenutke iskoristili smo i za razgovor o promjeni imena (što sam gore već spominjala). Dakle, stariji i dalje inzistira na promjeni, a obzirom da smo jučer u Centru trebali (zbog zapisnika) navesti kako će se djeca zvati, ipak smo se odlučili da svatko od njih ima dva imena (što još uvijek kroz 15 dana možemo promijeniti).
Ugl. darage moje TO JE TO! Postat ćemo roditelji!  :Very Happy:  
Sljedeći tjedan moramo do HZZO-a jer još uvijek nisam sigurna na što i koliko imam pravo (vezano za ostanak kod kuće s dječicom). Ako netko zna, molim da mi da informaciju.
Naravno, tipkamo se i dalje! 
 :Yes:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## DeDada

6mj posvojiteljskog + 8 mj roditeljskog  :Smile:  Produženo je za dva mjeseca jer je dvoje djece u pitanju

----------


## Amondi

> 6mj posvojiteljskog + 8 mj roditeljskog  Produženo je za dva mjeseca jer je dvoje djece u pitanju


Koliko od ovog što si navela pokriva punu plaću?

----------


## Apsu

Predivno mi je citati ovako sretnu obiteljsku pricu  :Smile: 
Blago djecici, imat ce dom i ljubav, pa ima li ista ljepse  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

:grouphug:

----------


## LorZor

Ma super vam ide, još malo pa su i službeno vaši! Vaša priča je velika pozitiva za sve nas koji čekamo i hvala ti što nađeš vremena da ju podijeliš s nama.  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Amondi

LorZor, ma kako da ne nađem vremena?! Kad čovjek ostvari što želi ne treba zaboraviti kako se osjećao kada to što je želio nije imao. Najmanje što mogu je ovdje pisati. Ako svojim primjerom mogu, makar moralno pomoći, zašto ne?! 
Mislim da je veeeeliku ulogu u našem slučaju imala otvorenost prema dobi djeteta, spolu, a na kraju i to da smo odlučili posvojiti ih dvoje istovremeno (ovo zadnje zaista nismo planirali). No..čovjek se zapita; bi li mogao birati spol, izgled i hoće li biti jedno ili dvoje kada se upušta u, mukotrpan postupak potpomognute oplodnje? (pretpostavljam da je većeina ovdje to i prošla)
Dakle, drage moje, otvorite srca i um i doći će vam ono što treba.
Naravno..pišem i dalje.
 :Kiss:  :Bye:

----------


## DeDada

Amondi, prvih 6 mj je puna plaća.

Vrlo mudro zboriš, i mi smo zbog otvorenosti imali službeni čekalački staž od možda 3 tjedna  :Smile:  Još treba dodati upornost i borbu, uspjeh ne može izostati.

----------


## jelena.O

4250  kn maximalno novaca prvih 6mj, ako je plača manja od te svote onda maximalno kolko je plača
2600 kn do godine dana ( tj. 180 dana)
a sad dalje je 1660

mislim da  nije u pravu, ali svakako provjeri *eDada* prvotno napisa _6mj posvojiteljskog + 8 mj roditeljskog  Produženo je za dva mjeseca jer je dvoje djece u pitanju

jer pravo na dodatnih 2 mjeseca bi trebao imati muškarac bez obzira na koliko djece, ista priča je i kod normalnog porodiljnog


kad je moj frend posvajao ( istina to je bilo pred 9 godina),za prvo je dobio godinu dana, a drugo su posvojili ( sestru) kad je malac bio kod njih nekih 9-10 mjeseci,i za nju su dobili još godinu dana, znam da su pisali neke žalbe, i da im je to na kraju odobreno.po toj priči ti bi trebala dobiti ili 2 godine ili 3 godine ko za blizance,ali velim provjeri cijelu priču.

+ tog dobijate pomoć koja se daje novorođenčadi  koja je ista za cijelu hrvatsku ( vama sljeduje 2xiznos), i ako ste dulje od 5 godina prijavljeni u Zagrebu imate pravo i na Bandićevu subvenciju, za 1. i 2 dijete., koja se isplačuje u ratama_

----------


## Amondi

Hvala vam svima na info. Ovaj tjedan ćemo do HZZO-a pa se nadam da ćemo saznati sve što nas zanima.

----------


## jelena.O

naravno imate pravo podijeliti porodiljski , i bilo bi dobro da iskoristiš godišnji od ove godine , ali u biti mislim da imaš pravo i prekinut porodiljni  ako želiš iskoristit godišnji, ko i kod pravog porodiljskog.

šta misliš od kad će to vama teći???

----------


## Amondi

> naravno imate pravo podijeliti porodiljski , i bilo bi dobro da iskoristiš godišnji od ove godine , ali u biti mislim da imaš pravo i prekinut porodiljni  ako želiš iskoristit godišnji, ko i kod pravog porodiljskog.
> 
> šta misliš od kad će to vama teći???


Kod nas je to s godišnjim možda malo drugačije jer radimo u školi pa sam mislila prvo iskoristiti godišnji (od polovice srpnja) jer nama je godišnji vezan uz školsku godinu, a nakon toga sam mislila uzeti posvojiteljski. Ništa još ne znam točno, zato pitam i sve vas ovdje, a svakako ovaj tjedan idemo u HZZO da vidimo što će nam reći.

----------


## Jelena

> 4250  kn maximalno novaca prvih 6mj, ako je plača manja od te svote onda maximalno kolko je plača
> 2600 kn do godine dana ( tj. 180 dana)
> a sad dalje je 1660
> 
> mislim da  nije u pravu, ali svakako provjeri *eDada* prvotno napisa _6mj posvojiteljskog + 8 mj roditeljskog  Produženo je za dva mjeseca jer je dvoje djece u pitanju
> 
> jer pravo na dodatnih 2 mjeseca bi trebao imati muškarac bez obzira na koliko djece, ista priča je i kod normalnog porodiljnog
> 
> 
> ...


jelena.O jesi sigurna da ima ograničenje za rodiljnu naknadu? Ja sam čitala Zakon o rodiljnim i roditeljskim naknadama, naknada za biološke roditelje je u iznosu pune plaće, nema ograničenja, do djetetovih 6 mjeseci. Ne znam kako je formulirano za posvojitelje. U Zakonu na početku stoji da se odnosi na biološke, posvojitelje i udomitelje, al treba sve pročitati jer ima iznimaka, nisu izjednačene kategorije kao što bi početak nagovijestio.

Nisam obraćala pažnju na roditeljski dopust je li dulji za dvoje djece.

Amondi, pročitaj si sama Zakon jer su u HZZO-u totalno zbunjeni. Možda ćeš imati sreće da naletiš na nekog OK, al nemoj ići nespremna.

----------


## Jelena

> naravno imate pravo podijeliti porodiljski , i bilo bi dobro da iskoristiš godišnji od ove godine , ali u biti mislim da imaš pravo i prekinut porodiljni  ako želiš iskoristit godišnji, ko i kod pravog porodiljskog.
> 
> šta misliš od kad će to vama teći???


Mislim da je samo roditeljski fleksibilan (drugi dio), rodiljni (prvi dio, kod biološih do djetetovih 6. mj) nije. Samo ni ja ne znam kako se to kod posvajanja broji, od zaprimanja rješenja centra za soc skrb ili od predaje papira u HZZO ili nešto treće. Ima puno nelogičnosti u Zakonu i da sam u drugačijoj poziciji založila bih se za promjene.

----------


## Jelena

I mislim da kod roditeljskog dopusta ne piše muškarac, nego drugi roditelj. I nije da može drugi roditelj uzeti extra 2 mjeseca, nego mislim da mora koristiti 4 mjeseca. To ne mora biti u komadu, niti mora ići prvo ona pa onda on, nego možeš definirati kada hoćeš, uz višekratnu provjeru, jer HZZO zbrlja u sekundi. A može se i koristiti pola radnog vremena pa možeš dvostruko dulje koristiti, ako se možeš organizirati (ako radite u školi u suprotnim smjenama možda se isplati). Može se koristiti do djetetove osme godine.

Sretno!!!!

----------


## jelena.O

joj sory prvih* 6 mjeseci je puna plaća*,posle idu ogranićenja, nekaj sam si zbediralau glavi.

sada muškarac može uzeti extra 2 mjeseca bez da je prije uzeo, ali najboljeje pitat u hzzo, mada i oni ponekad ne znaju točne odgovore.

Amondi a kaj ćete do 7 mjeseca tj. tvog godišnjeg? svakak pitaj za prekide dal i to možeš isto raditi ko kod pravog porodiljnog?  a i polovično radno vrijeme nije loše, treba vidjeti dal u isto vrijeme možete ti i muž biti na polovičnom, pitaj sve situacije.

ukoliko je nešto problem s zdravljem imate pravo i na njegu za djete u vidu poštede rada ili kao skraćeno radno vrijeme, a naravno imate pravo i na bolovanja.

a ovo da Hzzo zbrlja u sekundi je stvarno istina.

----------


## jelena.O

našla sam http://www.hzzo.hr/rodiljne-i-roditeljske-potpore/  sad iz ovog ( mada ne piše nikakvi datuum) ispada da imate pravo samo na 8 mjeseci, nadam se da taj papir nije važeći, 

velim kod frenda je to bilo drugačije i baš su se žalili jer im se posvojenje preklapalo ali su na kraju dobili onak kak spada

----------


## Amondi

> joj sory prvih* 6 mjeseci je puna plaća*,posle idu ogranićenja, nekaj sam si zbediralau glavi.
> 
> sada muškarac može uzeti extra 2 mjeseca bez da je prije uzeo, ali najboljeje pitat u hzzo, mada i oni ponekad ne znaju točne odgovore.
> 
> Amondi a kaj ćete do 7 mjeseca tj. tvog godišnjeg? svakak pitaj za prekide dal i to možeš isto raditi ko kod pravog porodiljnog?  a i polovično radno vrijeme nije loše, treba vidjeti dal u isto vrijeme možete ti i muž biti na polovičnom, pitaj sve situacije.
> 
> ukoliko je nešto problem s zdravljem imate pravo i na njegu za djete u vidu poštede rada ili kao skraćeno radno vrijeme, a naravno imate pravo i na bolovanja.
> 
> a ovo da Hzzo zbrlja u sekundi je stvarno istina.


Obzirom da su djeca u divnoj udomiteljskoj obitelji, u Centru smo rekli za situaciju sa školom i početkom godišnjeg pa su nam rekli kako Rješenje mogu napisati tako da se poklopi sa završetkom naših poslovnih obveza. A i djeca žele završiti svoje obveze u vrtiću, završnu priredbu, pozdraviti se s prijateljima... 
Mi prekosutra idemo u HZZO sve se raspitati i vjerujem da ima jako puno veze na koga naiđeš tamo. Držite fige da dobijemo sve informacije o našim pravima jer bismo zaista voljeli što više vremena provesti sa dječicom.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jelena.O

a jesi li planirala klince upisati i ovdje u vrtić? jer su upisi u zagrebu prošli, mada socijalna skrb može iszinstirati na upisu u određeni vrtić

----------


## mamma san

Amondi,

posvojiteljski dopust (zaposleni roditelj) imate pravo na 6 mjeseci + dodatna 2 mjeseca jer posvajate braću. Obračunava se s osnove isplaćenih plaća (nema limita).

Dodatni dopust od daljnjih 6 mjeseci imate za dijete ako nije navršilo 8 godina starosti, jer ovo pravo je samo dano za djecu do navršenih 8 godina života.

Također imate pravo i na jednokratnu potporu ako već prije nije bila iskorištena (provjerit ćete u HZZO-u).

Ovdje je link na zakon. Pogledaj članke od 34 nadalje.


I čestitam!!

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da imaju pravo na naknadu u HZZo bez obzira jeli iskorištena ili ne

----------


## DeDada

Ja sam napisala kakva prava imate u opciji gdje samo jedan roditelj koristi dopust, naravno da se produžuje ako ga koriste oba roditelja, ali ne znam kako se pribraja obzirom da imate još ta 2 mjeseca roditeljskog zbog dvoje djece(znači onaj sa smanjenom naknadom). Jelena, HZZO isplaćuje naknadu jednom za konkretno dijete, isto vrijedi i za grad. Ako je naknada već isplaćena, nemamo pravo na nju. Također, neki gradovi imaju dobno ograničenje, npr moj grad isplaćuje za dijete posvojeno do 18mj starosti (kao da je to realno) prema tome nama je to pravo izmaklo. Sad nećemo o tome jel to fer, neki posvojitelji su zakinuti za sve moguće naknade jer su biološki roditelji sve pokupili.

----------


## Jelena

> a jesi li planirala klince upisati i ovdje u vrtić? jer su upisi u zagrebu prošli, mada socijalna skrb može iszinstirati na upisu u određeni vrtić


Mislim da to vrijedi za udomljenu djecu da se piše preporuka centra. Mislim da se to negdje pisalo ovdje.

----------


## Amondi

Hvala vam svima na pisanjima i iskustvima i informacijama  :Smile: 
Svakako ne bismo voljeli propustiti neko do naših prava kao posvojitelja, no poznajući našu državu, ne bih se čudila da vam nešto namjerno ne kažu. Zato u srijedu u HZZO sa šalabahterom i svim pitanjima koje ćemo si napisati na temelju svih ovih informacija koje ste ovdje napisale  :Trči: 
Ovo s vrtićem je koma jer mislim da stavrno nitko od nas ne može točno znati kada će se posvajanje konačno dogoditi. Mi smo po tom pitanju išli u vrtić koji nam je najbliži pa su nas kao predbilježili i nisu propustili reći nam kako djeca ne mogu ići u vrtić ako sam ja još na posvojiteljskom dopustu. Mislili smo ih dati u vrtić  poč. sljedeće godine no izgleda da to, po riječima ravnateljice vrtića u kojem smo bili, neće biti moguće. Jel tome stvarno tako?? Pa zar nije logično da dok sam još kod kuće s dječicom oni krenu u vrtić na privikavanje?? A i bit će predškolci! Zar predškola nije obvezna? Imate li info o tome?

----------


## sirius

Trazi da ti pokazu pravilnik u kojem pise da djeca ne mogu ici ako si na posvojiteljskom dopustu ( jer moje je dijete islo u vrtic , a ja sam bila na dopustu za njegu).
Predskola je obavezna, sli vrtic nije predskola ( ona traje svega par mjeseci drugog polugodista, ako dijete nije u vrticu).

----------


## jelena.O

da ali s time da predškolska nije organizirana u školi ( ko u moje doba) nego u vrtiću i to u Zagrebu najćešće u sklopu završne godine vrtića, *samo u nekim vrtićima* ima ono kaj je nekad bila mala škola, što ne znači da je to tvoj najbliži vrtić u igri.

----------


## mamma san

> mislim da imaju pravo na naknadu u HZZo bez obzira jeli iskorištena ili ne


Na žalost, nemaju ako je već iskorištena. Piše u linkanom zakonu.

----------


## Amondi

Sutra ću biti pametnija kad odemo na HZZO  :Grin:

----------


## Amondi

A što se tiče imena..to je još uvijek aktualno iako kad smo u petak  bili u Centru trebali reći kako će se djeca zvati. Zasad smo stavili dva imena, ali moram priznati da nismo skloni tome. U Centru su bili super pa su nam dali još tjedan dva da donesemo konačnu odluku  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

a jel to novo ime po želji klinca ili nešto kaj ste vi izmislili?

----------


## Amondi

> a jel to novo ime po želji klinca ili nešto kaj ste vi izmislili?


Stariji i prije nego smo mi ušli u cijelu priču konstantno je izražavao želju za novim imenom koje si je sam odabrao. Sve to intenziviralo se kada je krenuo proces posvojenja. Ustrajan je u tome da ima to novo ime koje si je izabrao. Puno smo razgovarali s njima, na njima prihvatljiv način objasnili im što to znači...ali i dalje su želje iste. Mlađem bismo ime samo skratili jer je takvo da ga već sad zovu tim skraćenim imenom, a stariji bi imao skroz novo ime. 
Opet napominjem da mi zaista nismo imali namjeru bilo što mijenjati i da smo evo još uvijek u razmišljanjima i dilemama.  :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## jelena.O

većini djeci se govori skraćeno tako je Leonard samo Leo, ali im se imena napisana ne mjenjaju

----------


## Amondi

> većini djeci se govori skraćeno tako je Leonard samo Leo, ali im se imena napisana ne mjenjaju


Ali ne znam čemu onda jedno ime u dokumentima, a svi ga zovu skraćenim imenom? Jer to nije nadimak, nego skraćenica od imena..Nemamo ništa protiv dugih imena, ali onda se dijete zove kako se zove, a ne ga cijeli život zvati skraćenim imenom. Ne znam...to je moje mišljenje.
U svakom slučaju, o svemu puno promišljamo.. zato još i nismo konačno ništa odlučili.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ali ne znam čemu onda jedno ime u dokumentima, a svi ga zovu skraćenim imenom? Jer to nije nadimak, nego skraćenica od imena..Nemamo ništa protiv dugih imena, ali onda se dijete zove kako se zove, a ne ga cijeli život zvati skraćenim imenom. Ne znam...to je moje mišljenje.
> U svakom slučaju, o svemu puno promišljamo.. zato još i nismo konačno ništa odlučili.


Ja mislim kao i ti - ako već jednom djetetu mijenjaš ime po njegovom zahtjevu, ne bi škodilo "radi ravnoteže" promijeniti i drugom djetetu, iako to nije promjena nego ažuriranje.

Uostalom, znam osobu koja je u poodrasloj dobi mijenjala ime (npr. u matičnoj knjizi je stajalo Marijo, a čovjek je želio da mu piše Mario) i to je bilo to. I moj tata je mijenjao ime. Greškom mu je u matičnoj knjizi pisalo crkveno ime. Eto, ima raznih razloga. 

Uostalom, promislite sami i dogovorite se s djecom - kako oni žele, tako je najbolje.

----------


## sirius

Moja djeca u papirima imaju po dva imena. Zovemo ih samo prvim. Volimo si komplicirati zivot.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Amondi,
ja sam se vec izjasnila i ne znam kako to napisat da ne zvuci blesavo i banalno al ja jednostavno osjecam i znam da ce tvoj stariji na kraju dobit svoje zeljeno ime.  :Smile:  i bilo bi mi drago zbog njega.

I napravila bih isto za mladjeg kako ga zovu neka mu i pise u papirima. Ja imam slicnu situaciju sa svojim punim i skracenim imenom  :Wink:

----------


## jelena.O

> Ali ne znam čemu onda jedno ime u dokumentima, a svi ga zovu skraćenim imenom? Jer to nije nadimak, nego skraćenica od imena..Nemamo ništa protiv dugih imena, ali onda se dijete zove kako se zove, a ne ga cijeli život zvati skraćenim imenom. Ne znam...to je moje mišljenje.
> U svakom slučaju, o svemu puno promišljamo.. zato još i nismo konačno ništa odlučili.


skraćenice se nametnu u toku života, neko te zove ovak , neko onak.

malo bezveze da je dete Leonard-Leo , ko i Marica -Marija.
moja svekrva je bila Rozalija, cijeli život su je svi zvali Ružica, i kad je umrla (prije je to tražila)da se napiše na papirima Ružica, nije se to nikak moglo, ali se moglo na spomeniku.
ko i moj otac koji je bio Ivan, i svi su ga zvali ivica, samo kaj su njemu u par  papira ( gruntovno i slično) upisali Ivica , pa smo mi morali dokazivati ko je to.

----------


## Peterlin

> skraćenice se nametnu u toku života, neko te zove ovak , neko onak.
> 
> malo bezveze da je dete Leonard-Leo , ko i Marica -Marija.
> moja svekrva je bila Rozalija, cijeli život su je svi zvali Ružica, i kad je umrla (prije je to tražila)da se napiše na papirima Ružica, nije se to nikak moglo, ali se moglo na spomeniku.
> ko i moj otac koji je bio Ivan, i svi su ga zvali ivica, samo kaj su njemu u par  papira ( gruntovno i slično) upisali Ivica , pa smo mi morali dokazivati ko je to.



Baš si lijepo pobrojala sve dobre razloge ZA promjenu imena. Moj sin nije Leonardo nego Leon, tak mu je u dokumentima i baš tak ga zovemo.

----------


## jelena.O

nisam tebi rekla *peterlin*, nego jedan klinac iz vrtića kojeg svi zovu Leo, a zaprav je Leonard, ili moj kolega, Leopold, svi smo ga zvali isto Leo

----------


## Jelena

> Baš si lijepo pobrojala sve dobre razloge ZA promjenu imena. Moj sin nije Leonardo nego Leon, tak mu je u dokumentima i baš tak ga zovemo.


Da, mene vecinom zovu drugim imenom pa sam se jedva navikla nakon faksa da sam ja zapravo "druga osoba"  :Smile:  (Iako se pokazalo i praktičnim imati pseudonim)

----------


## jelena.O

ne mojte me krivo shvatiti ali baš napisano ime Leopold-Leo je bezveze ako dete baš zovu Leo onda nek tak i piše kad je prilika za promjenu.

----------


## Tanči

Kakve veze ima kako će me netko, nekad, negdje... zvat?!?
Ime je jedno, a nadimaka može biti sto.
Mene muž zove; Ljubica.
Oduvijek i uvijek.
I tko ne zna, misli da se tak zovem pa me tako i zovu.
I, kaj ima veze?
Nek me zovu kako hoće.

----------


## Amondi

Cure, hvala vam na svim vašim mišljenjima i razmišljanjima naglas  :Bouncing:

----------


## mimi81

Kada smo mi posvojili djevojčici se promjenio oib tako da je imala pravo na naknadu i od grada i od hzzo-a što je super jer nastala je nova obitelj. Ja sam svoj roditeljski koristila tako da sam prvih 6 mj bila doma a drugih 6 sam uzela rad na 4 sata tako da mi se taj period dupla na godinu dana i može se koristiti do djetetove 8 godine života što je dobra opcija ako imaš podršku poslodavca  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> Kada smo mi posvojili djevojčici se promjenio oib tako da je imala pravo na naknadu i od grada i od hzzo-a što je super jer nastala je nova obitelj. Ja sam svoj roditeljski koristila tako da sam prvih 6 mj bila doma a drugih 6 sam uzela rad na 4 sata tako da mi se taj period dupla na godinu dana i može se koristiti do djetetove 8 godine života što je dobra opcija ako imaš podršku poslodavca


Kad si radila ova 4 sata, kakva su ti bila primanja?

----------


## jelena.O

ako si na četiri sata onda po novome dobiš kolko od firme lovu za 4 sata, a od hzzo 1660 kn

----------


## Nera

Ja sam prva 2-3 mjeseca života imala jedno ime. Onda je mama uspjela nagovoriti tatu da potpiše da mi promijeni kako je ona htjela da se zovem, al je teta (tatina sestra) na krštenju nametnula svoju želju. Čitav život me sve tete i bratići (i s mamine i tatine strane) zovu kako sam se zvala samo 2-3 mj, a u vrtiću i školi znaju samo moje novo ime. Sjećam se kakav mi je neugodnjak bio kad me bratić prozvao starim imenom, a školski kolega ostao paf: kako te on to zove? Meni je to bio totalni blam. Bila sam crvena ko lampica. Svi su me nagovarali kad postanem punoljetna da vratim staro ime. Nije mi padalo na pamet, mama je odabrala ljepše ime!  :Smile: 
Sjećam se i anegdote kad smo u osnovnoj trebali napisati ime oca i majke. Ja sam rekla da ne znam kak mi se zove tata. Svi su prasnuli u smijeh, a ja pokunjeno rekla: ne znam je li Tomo, Tomica ili Tomislav? Službeno je Tomo iako su ga zvali svim navedenim. 
Bakino pravo ime sam saznala tek kad je umrla. Svi su ju zvali Jana, a ona je Ana.
Moja frendica je htjela nazvati kćer Katarina, al je odustala jer se bojala da će ju svakak zvati. Muževa strina je dala kćeri ime Katarina i kad su krenuli s Kata, Kate, Katica... rekla je odlučno: Ona je Katarina. I svi je tak zovu!

Ako ti sinko ima tako čvrst i jak stav da želi promijeniti ime, ja bi mu promijenila ako će ga to činiti sretnijim. Mislim da to nije neki bezazelen razlog. Očito postoji neki, al ti ga za sad ne želi reći. Bude jednog dana.

----------


## Jelena

> ako si na četiri sata onda po novome dobiš kolko od firme lovu za 4 sata, a od hzzo 1660 kn


Imas pola bruta. Neto ispadne i nesto vise od pola place jer ti je manji udio u visem poreznom razredu. Al mislim da imas i pol godisnjeg. Sto meni uopce nije logicno. Ni po kojem kriteriju. Ako radite u skoli, ne vjerujem da ce netko pilit po tome. 

(Ja ovu nasu diskusiju o imenima malo neozbiljnom dozivljavam. Ime je zbilja jedan ljepuskast problem  :Smile:   I mislim da je mozda nesto duboko, al vjerojatnije je djecje nesto. Meni je svecenik rekao da si smijem odabrat krizmeno ime, a onda me nije sacekao nego je ispisao potvrde prije nego smo se vidjeli. Jos sam tuzna zbog toga sto sam si birala imena po kalendaru presretna da mogu sama odabrati.  :Smile:  )

----------


## jelena.O

ima* sve dane godišnjeg* ali joj se jedan godišnji dan računa ko 4 a ne 8 sati. naravno smije ako želi i dok je na godišnjem tražiti ( prije najaviti) da želi cijeli godišnji od firme 8 sati onda ne dobi nišz od hzzo.

je i moj buraz ne želi da ga se zove skraćenim imenom i uvijek naglašava ono napisano

----------


## Amondi

Evo da javim kako smo danas bili u HZZO-u i u pravnoj službi smo bili kod zaista zaista ljubazne tete koja nam je sve lijepo objasnila. Bilo je pravo osvježenje naići na normalnu osobu koja je bila spremna strpljivo odgovarati na naša pitanja  :Yes:  :Yes: 
Pročitala sam sve gore napisane postove i baš vam svima hvala na svemu što pišete. 
Inače, mi se sa svojom dječicom svaki dan čujemo i svaki dan ispočetka zahvaljujemo Bogu što nam ih je poslao. Ne možemo dočekati da napokon postanemo obitelj!

----------


## mendula

> ...mi se sa svojom dječicom svaki dan čujemo...


Predivno  :Heart:  :Heart: .

----------


## Nera

Divno! :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

Evo me opet  :Very Happy: 
Danas sam se čula sa soc.radnicom jer smo joj trebali javiti konačnu odluku oko imena djece. Slijedi pisanje rješenja i djeca su NAŠA!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Još uvijek ne vjerujemo!

----------


## LorZor

Aaaaaa! Čestitam! Predivno! <3 <3 <3 <3

----------


## Lili75

Bravooooo cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Čestitam!!!  :Heart:  :Heart: Jeste se vidjeli jos koji put s djecom? 
Ja zaboravila da imam i ja svoju temu.. Mozda za mjesec-dva bude i na njoj novosti  :Wink:

----------


## Apsu

Wiiiii  :Very Happy:

----------


## leptirići

Cestitam :Heart:

----------


## umiljata

čestitke velike!!!   :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

> Čestitam!!! Jeste se vidjeli jos koji put s djecom? 
> Ja zaboravila da imam i ja svoju temu.. Mozda za mjesec-dva bude i na njoj novosti


Vidjet ćemo se ovu subotu; idemo na njihovu završnu priredbu; uzbuđeni oni, a bome i mi  :Dancing Fever:  Svakako javim dojmove  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Hvalaaaa svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## ana-blizanci

čestitaaaam!!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Truljo

Čestitam, od srca!
Sad smo mi na redu  :Wink:

----------


## Marija

Čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## Amondi

Još jedan zajednički dan je iza nas. Danas je naše starije dijete imalo završnu priredbu u vrtiću i mi smo, naravno, bili tamo. Po njegovoj želji i želji udomitelja i naravno našoj. I opet..neopisiv osjećaj. Mlađi nas je stalno držao za ruku, hodajući između muža i mene dok smo opet svi troje hodali usporedo s povorkom mališana među kojima je bio i stariji  :Heart: 
Ne znam koliko smo fotki poslikali jer zapravo im i na taj način stvaramo uspomene. Još uvijek nam se čini da sanjamo iako polako postajemo svjesni da naša dječica smo što nisu stigla u naš dom  :grouphug:

----------


## emily

> Još jedan zajednički dan je iza nas. Danas je naše starije dijete imalo završnu priredbu u vrtiću i mi smo, naravno, bili tamo. Po njegovoj želji i želji udomitelja i naravno našoj. I opet..neopisiv osjećaj. Mlađi nas je stalno držao za ruku, hodajući između muža i mene dok smo opet svi troje hodali usporedo s povorkom mališana među kojima je bio i stariji 
> Ne znam koliko smo fotki poslikali jer zapravo im i na taj način stvaramo uspomene. Još uvijek nam se čini da sanjamo iako polako postajemo svjesni da naša dječica smo što nisu stigla u naš dom


predivno  :Heart: 
cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Predivn ooooo!!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

bravo bravo!!!! cestitam!!!

----------


## andiko

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

U iščekivanju smo rješenja. Ne mogu vam opisati s kakvim se osjećajem svaki dan budim(o) i odlazimo na spavanje. Kao što sam već ovdje napisala, svakodnevno se čujemo s dječicom zahvaljujući divnim udomiteljima kojima zaista možemo biti "samo" beskrajno zahvalni što su djeca protekle 2 godine provela baš kod njih. Jučer se spletom okolnosti nismo navečer čuli, ali smo dobili snimku: Laku noć mama i tata  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Bože, pa mi smo već sad roditelji! 
Drage moje (koje još čekate), želim vam svima da što prije osjetite sve ovo što osjećamo MM i ja.
 :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Sing: 

PS. hvala vam svima na čestitkama!

----------


## Jelena

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## umiljata

> Laku noć mama i tata


 :Heart:  :Heart:  :grouphug:

----------


## Lili75

predivnoooooo  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

Predivno! :Zaljubljen:  Čestitam :Heart:

----------


## Val

Aaaaaaahhhhh  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od srca . Predivno, predivno. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Amondi

Hvala vam svima još jednom!  :Kiss:  Baš ste drage  :Smile: 

Mi, evo, brojimo sitno do konačnog dolaska naše dječice; 013  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Cestitke i neka cim prije djecica stignu kuci!

----------


## Amondi

hvala mimi81   :Very Happy:

----------


## Lili75

Ma je li to moguce tako sitno? Sretno zelim vam svu srecu svijeta s vasa 2 princa!!!

----------


## Amondi

> Ma je li to moguce tako sitno? Sretno zelim vam svu srecu svijeta s vasa 2 princa!!!


Da, da... 011!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## DeDada

Je li sve spremno? Znam da vam je teško čekati, ali barem imate vremena za pripremu. Nama su dali 4 dana (blagdan, vikend i jedan radni dan) u kojima smo oboje radili, a nismo imali ništa za malca i auto nam se pokvario.

----------


## Amondi

> Je li sve spremno? Znam da vam je teško čekati, ali barem imate vremena za pripremu. Nama su dali 4 dana (blagdan, vikend i jedan radni dan) u kojima smo oboje radili, a nismo imali ništa za malca i auto nam se pokvario.


Više manje je..barem za početak  :Smile:  A onda sve lagano. Da, mi smo zaista imali dosta vremena (možda zato jer su djeca u udomiteljskoj obitelji, a i njihov matični Centar ima praksu da sve polako). Ugl. spremni smo, koliko to možemo biti  :Grin:  :Heart: 

010  :grouphug:

----------


## DeDada

Neka, cijeli život ćete biti zajedno!

----------


## Amondi

E curke..vi koje ste već posvojile... Jeste li dobile rješenje za dijete pa je ono tek tada došlo kod vas zauvijek ili ste dobile dijete, a rješenje naknadno? Ne mislim pri tom na neko veliko vremensko razdoblje...ono tipa tjedan-dva..
Hvala na odgovorima!

----------


## bubekica

Mi smo isli u centar po rjesenje, pa u maticni ured rjesiti rodni list i zatim po dijete.

----------


## DeDada

Mi smo dobili rješenje i karton isti dan kad smo ga vodili doma, a matični ured su naknadno riješili djelatnici Centra.

----------


## ArI MaLi

rjesenje isti dan kad i djete i tako u obadva slucaja!

----------


## Amondi

Curke, još malo! 
Nema šanse da vam opišem kako se osjećam (o). Nekako mi se čak čini da nismo skroz svjesni da je to to. Vjerujem da je to i normalan osjećaj, zar ne? 
Dječica dolaze u nedjelju (ne u subotu, zbog obveza udomitelja koji su izrazili želju da ih oni dovezu i doprate u zauvijek dom). Dakle još spavamo 3 noći i naša dječica nakon toga upotpunit će našu malu obitelj  :grouphug: 
Sredili smo sobu, vjerujemo da će im se svidjeti  :Smile: 
Bez današnjeg dana..brojimo 02  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## DeDada

Bravo, još samo malo!

----------


## Peterlin

:grouphug:

----------


## Lili75

*Amondi* 
još vrlo sitnooo! sretno i uživajte!!!

----------


## Amondi

Sve je spremno; sobica, igračke, plišanci, natpis dobrodošlice, baloni  :Very Happy: 
I naravno..puno, puno, puno ljubavi  :Heart: 
Od sutra naši životi nikad više neće biti isti i presretni smo što neće  :Very Happy:  
Javim kako je prošao Dođendan, najsretniji dan u našim životima  :grouphug:

----------


## sirius

:Heart:  :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Amondi
meni ce srce iskocit od srece zbog vas  :Heart:

----------


## LorZor

Ajme, još samo malo! Predivno! ❤❤❤❤

----------


## suncenadlanu

Sretnooo sretnooooo, uzivajte i u ovim sretnim slatkim trenucima iscekivanja, pa sati su samo u pitanju, jupiiiii sreca nezamisliva!!!!!

----------


## Apsu

Ajme pa predivnoooo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Amondi

Hvala vam svima!  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
Javim se!  :Sing:  :Bye:

----------


## čokolada

Sretan vam novi život!  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

Amondi, brzu noć ti želim :Love: 
Kad smo mi trebali ići ujutro po Princezu, navili smo tobože budilnik :Smile: , ali nam nije trebao, jer nas nije trebalo buditi nismo ni spavali.
Sretno do neba :grouphug:

----------


## jelena.O

sretno

----------


## mašnica

Predivno!!! Iskrene cestitke!<3

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Čestitam!!!  :Smile: 
Kad stigneš piši kako je prošao jučerašnji dan
Uživajte  :Kiss:

----------


## Amondi

Evo i mene konačno!  :Smile: 
jučerašnji dan- Dođendan; prepun pomiješanih emocija. Začudo, noć prije smo dobro spavali i sad kad gledam unatrag, čini mi se da nismo bili niti svjesni da je jučerašnji dan TAJ dan. Sve koje ste prošle isto vjerujem da znate o čemu pričam.
Kao što sam već prije napisala, udomitelji su imali želju dovesti ih u Zg pa smo tako i dogovorili. Proveli smo svi zajedno jučerašnji veliki dan, vidjeli su gdje će djeca živjeti, njihovu sobu, igračke, naš kvart.. 
Rastanak je bio poprilično težak; po onom što smo vidjeli, najviše za udomitelje..dječica su to nekako prihvatila na sebi svojstven način, a i zapravo su bila jako dobro pripremljena na sve ovo tako da je, što se njih tiče, naočigled prošlo bezbolno. Mi odrasli znamo da to baš i nije skroz tako; vjerujem da će prije ili kasnije reći nam kako su se osjećali na svoj Dođendan. Gledajući udomitelje, kao se opraštaju od dječice, samo mu reći: moj naklon do poda. U vremenu dok su djeca bila kod njih (a nije to baš bilo malo vremensko razdoblje) naučili su ih svemu što danas znaju i što će nama itekako pomoći u daljnjem odgoju i međusobnom povezivanju i izgradnji međusobne privrženosti.
Jučer, kada smo ostali samo nas četvero...kao da niti tada još nismo bili do kraja svjesni da je to to. Zapravo..vjerujem da će trebati proći neko vrijeme da skroz shvatimo da smo sad roditelji dvojice sinova koji nas već zovu mama i tata  :Heart: 
Prva noć je prošla ok osim što su se probudili ranom, ranom zorom što je i normalno obzirom na količinu uzbuđenja i emocija. Predvečer smo prvi puta otišli prošetati psa kao obitelj, a čak i poznata lica iz parkića nisu ništa pitala..kao da im je sve bilo jasno kad su nas vidjeli sve zajedno.
Umorni smo, što da se lažemo; trebamo samo malo pregrupirati snage i rasporede i sve će sjesti na svoje mjesto. Ali ono što konstantno osjećamo je kao da su dječica s nama već jako dugo..a da ne pričam o gomili emocija koje nikakve riječi ne mogu opisati.
Eto..ukratko..javljat ću se i dalje..svaka situacija, dileme, razmišljanja koje se ovdje podijele mogu barem pripomoći svima onima koji ili još čekaju ili su blizu ostvarenja svog sna..
PoZZ svima!  :Very Happy:  :Bye:

----------


## suncenadlanu

Amondi, prekrasnooo, jucer sam vise puta pomislila na vas i na srecu koju upravo prozivljavate.... mi smo tek na pocetku ali citajuci sve ove divne vesele stvari to mi daje neizmjernu snagu i nadu, vec vidim kako se jednog dana ,kad vec to bude, njisu baloni i natpisi i u nasoj kucici..... Sretnoo i cestitaaam Vam prvi Dodjendan!!!!  :Smile:  Pisi nam i dalje, prekrasno je sve to citati i tako sudjelovati u vasoj radosti!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

:Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Baš mi je drago da je napokon obitelj na okupu :Heart: ! Uživajte u svakom trenutku!

----------


## Lili75

predivno!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

:grouphug:

----------


## ana-blizanci

cestitam!!!!!!!!  :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

lijepo je citati ovako lijepe stvari!
cestitam

----------


## Amondi

Kao što sam i rekla, pokušat ću ne zanemariti pisanje ovdje iako vam je jasno da je naš život promijenjen barem 100% ako ne i više od toga  :Yes: 
Večernji sati, nakon što stavimo djecu na spavanje je zapravo jedino vrijeme u danu kada se MM i ja posvetimo malo sebi. I hvala Bogu da je tako! Dani nam lete, ne možemo vjerovati da je sutra već petak. Od trenutka kad ustanemo pa do navečer dan nam je ispunjen, aktivan i vrlo često zahtjevan. 
Školica za posvojitelje koju smo prošli već sad se pokazala vrlo korisnom i zaista pokušavamo primjeniti (koliko je to moguće) ono što smo tamo naučili. Neću reći da je od 0-24 med i mlijeko jer nije; puno puno puno je lijepih trenutaka no bilo je i njih par manje lijepih što je i očekivano. 
Sve u svemu, MM i ja se sasvim dobro snalazimo, podrška smo jedno drugom i na kraju dana kada dječica zaspu presretni smo što nas je čevero (pardon, petero s našim pesekom  :Grin:  )
Javljam se i dalje  :Bye:

----------


## Peterlin

Dobro vam ide... :Heart:

----------


## Davina

Sve je to život :Zaljubljen: , uživaj te zauvjek :grouphug:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Slažem se s Davinom to je život  :Smile:  uživajte u sbakom trenutku i još jednom vam čestitam :Kiss:

----------


## ArI MaLi

cestitam!!!  :Heart:  prekrasno je doci tu i vidjeti sretne vijesti i citati vas Amondi  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

U rijetko slobodnim trenucima, evo odvajam malo vremena kako bih vam s vremena na vrijeme prenosila iskustva nas, novopečenih roditelja.
Prolazi 11-ti dan otkako su naša dječica došla k nama zauvijek. Uhvatili smo ritam; srećom i MM i ja smo oboje kod kuće (prosvjetari smo) što je odlično jer oboje jednako možemo sudjelovati u ovom prvom periodu privikavanja i povezivanja. Generalno...lijepo nam je. Dvoje su, dečki su pa je i nešto zahtjevnije. Odgojiti djecu je ogroman i odgovoran zadatak nas roditelja. Kao prosvjetar, prije roditeljstva, znala sam to, onako na teorijskoj razini, a sad tek u potpunosti svjesna koliku odgovornost MM i ja imamo. Ali..nije nas strah! Živimo dan po dan, kako nešto dođe tako rješavamo, upoznajemo se međusobno, otkrivamo neke nove granice za koje smo mislil da ne postoje. No ništa , ali baš ništa se ne može usporediti s osjećajem kada iz tih dječjih usta čuješ MAMA i TATA. 
Svi vi koji još čekate..znam da ste to čuli tisuću puta, ali zaista, zaista sva se borba s birkoracijom, neljubaznim tetama po Centrima, osjećajem bespomoćnosti, bezuspješnim telefonskim pozivima isplati, kada na kraju dobijete ta mala bića koja "samo" žele svoje roditelje i osjećaj sigurnosti zauvijek. Zato se borite, pišite, mejlajte, zovite..ne čekajte i ne odustajte!
 :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Amondi, potpisujem sve, od riječi do riječi! Naši su već srednjoškolci, sin je sa nama već 15,5, a kći 5,5 god... Ja se pitam kuda je to vrijeme proletjelo. Roditeljstvo je velika odgovornost i još veći izazov... Situacije se mijenjaju iz dana u dan, nešto nevjerojatno. Unatoč "vječnoj borbi" uzrokovanoj omiljenim nam dijelom života zvanim pubertet, kada ih pogledam vidim iznimno dobru i pametnu djecu, a tek kada ih drugi nahvale... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

Evo da održim post živim, a i usput podijelim s vama iskustva ovih naših roditeljskih početaka, opet pišem. Dakle, naš "medeni mjesec" je definitivno prošao; djeca su se opustila, pokazala gotovo sve svoje strane i sad slijedi nova faza. Suočavamo se i sa teškoćama; mlađi pokazuje neviđen prkos i inat kad nije po njegovom. Preživjeli smo njegov prvi tantrum. Nije bilo lako; čovjek se osjeća potpuno nemoćnim, stalno se propitujući radimo li sve dobro, mi samo želimo da oni budu sretni. 
Bilo bi mi dragocjeno da vi koje ste prošle slično podijelite svoje iskustvo ili udijelite koji savjet ..sve je dobrodošlo!  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo da održim post živim, a i usput podijelim s vama iskustva ovih naših roditeljskih početaka, opet pišem. Dakle, naš "medeni mjesec" je definitivno prošao; djeca su se opustila, pokazala gotovo sve svoje strane i sad slijedi nova faza. Suočavamo se i sa teškoćama; *mlađi pokazuje neviđen prkos i inat kad nije po njegovom*. Preživjeli smo njegov prvi tantrum. Nije bilo lako; čovjek se osjeća potpuno nemoćnim, stalno se propitujući radimo li sve dobro, mi samo želimo da oni budu sretni. 
> Bilo bi mi dragocjeno da vi koje ste prošle slično podijelite svoje iskustvo ili udijelite koji savjet ..sve je dobrodošlo!


Amondi, često dođem na forum samo da vidim ima li što novo na ovom topicu... :grouphug: 

Što se tiče ovog s inatom - nemam iskustva s adoptiranom djecom, ali imam s rođenom. Sve što ti mogu reći je "dobrodošla u svijet roditelja". Svakako je zahtjevnija situacija kad imaš usvojeno dijete koje ima mogućnost usporedbe situacije kod udomitelja itd. Ne mogu ti ništa savjetovati jer nisam to prošla, ali ovo mi je palo na pamet - da li bi pomoglo nazvati udomiteljicu i pitati da li su imali takvih situacija s njim i kako su oni to rješavali? 

Što se iskustva s tantrumima tiče - ja sam kroz godine shvatila da je za mene najbolje ne reagirati emotivno, nego smireno. Često mi uspije, ponekad ipak ne (ljudi smo, nismo strojevi). Ovo što opisuješ čini mi se kao klasično testiranje granica. Ja sam svom djetetu ponekad uvažila zahtjeve, ponekad ne (uz obrazloženje), a bilo je stvari oko kojih se nije pregovaralo. Crta tj. granica negdje mora biti. 

Dajte sebi i djeci vremena. Ne znam koliko se smatra da traje adaptacija na novu obitelj, ali to je svakako proces i sadrži učenje i privikavanje. Bit će još svakakvih situacija. Za djecu je najvažnije da shvate da im želite bezuvjetno dobro (svejedno je da li su usvojena ili rođena - djeca moraju steći povjerenje u roditelje). Eto, meni se čini da ste na dobrom putu, a nadam se da će se javiti roditelji sa sličnijim vlastitim iskustvom. Sretno! Nek vam bude što više lijepih i sretnih dana.

----------


## Lili75

Draga *Amondi*,

nije loš savjet koji ti je dala *Peterlin:* pitati udomitelje. Imaš i teme o tantrumima. Sorry zaboravila sam dob djeteta naći ćeš na forumu dosta tema.

----------


## Beti3

Ovo sto kaze Peterlin je najbitnije: vi im zelite bezuvjetno dobro.
Vi morate biti sigurni u to, i oni moraju biti sigurni u to. Nije uvijek sve mile-lale, ni sa djecom koju znate od rodjenja, a kamoli sa ovom koja su vec svasta prozivjela u svojim malim zivotima.

Pokusaj sprijeciti tantrum, nije to lako, ali ako pazljivo pratis, naci ces okidac koji stvori bijes. Nemoj svebitke dobijati, dozvoli da bude po njihovom u nekim granicama. Probaj izabrati sto ti je btno i u cemu ne mozes popustiti, a drugo olabavi. 
Preporucam da hrana i odjeca budu na labavo. Higijena kako kada  :Smile:  , odlazak na spavanje stavi veci vremenski rok, pa ce vam biti lakse. 
Nekoj djeci jako smeta kad su gladna i/ili umorna.

Djeca imaju radare za nase raspolozenje, stav, svi mi kao roditelji nekad ne mozemo vise, izlude nas, neka vide da su preslj granicu, ali moraju znati da ih ispod svog bijesa i dalje bezuvjetn volimo. Nije to dovoljno reci, tako se treba ponasati.

Nije lako bit roditelj, ali, koliko srece donosi biti roditelj.

----------


## sirius

> Evo da održim post živim, a i usput podijelim s vama iskustva ovih naših roditeljskih početaka, opet pišem. Dakle, naš "medeni mjesec" je definitivno prošao; djeca su se opustila, pokazala gotovo sve svoje strane i sad slijedi nova faza. Suočavamo se i sa teškoćama; mlađi pokazuje neviđen prkos i inat kad nije po njegovom. Preživjeli smo njegov prvi tantrum. Nije bilo lako; čovjek se osjeća potpuno nemoćnim, stalno se propitujući radimo li sve dobro, mi samo želimo da oni budu sretni. 
> Bilo bi mi dragocjeno da vi koje ste prošle slično podijelite svoje iskustvo ili udijelite koji savjet ..sve je dobrodošlo!


Dobro dosla u roditeljstvo. Zašto bi tebi bilo bolje nego nama. :grouphug: 
Što se tice djece i " uvijek sretni" price...nema toga u roditeljstvu niti u zivotu. Radis najbolje sto znas, ali neke frustracije su samo njihove i moraju se nauciti nositi sa njima.
Ja bih rekla da vas super ide kad su klinci tako brzo poceli se ponasati potpuno prirodno.

----------


## Amondi

Cure, hvala vam od  :Heart: 
Uvijek je čovjeku malo lakše kad čuje druga, slična iskustva. Lili75, dječica su 5,5 i 6,5 godina. U prošlom pisanju spominjala sam mlađeg što se tantruma tiče. Stariji polako ide u regresiju i čini mi se da se nekako ipak sa svim tim nosimo najbolje kako znamo.
Navečer kad legnu spavati, MM i ja uvijek porazgovaramo među sobom; kako se osjećamo, kroz razgovor opet prođemo dan i naravno stalno se propitujemo postupamo li dobro; jesmo li prestrogi, jesmo li preblagi. 
Što se tiče udomitelja, kontaktiramo s njima, pitamo i stvarno su nam od velike pomoći. 
Vama svima hvala na savjetima; upijamo sve poput spužve  :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

To će proći, ali najviše ovisi o vama odraslima. Djeca sad prolaze jedno od najtežih razdoblja svog života i ne znaju se nositi s tim emocijama i nesigurnostima. Budite uz mlađeg kad to prolazi, pokažite mu da ste uz njega i da ga volite i kad je najgori - zato jer mu upravo to treba. Nisu to uobičajene roditeljske čari, samo budite strpljivi jer djeca se moraju početi osjećati dobro i sigurno u svojoj obitelji. Moj sin je znao toliko jako vikati da su nam uši pucale i to oko bilo kakve sitnice (pranje ruku npr). To nikako nije normalno i uobičajeno, ali dijete ne zna drugačije i mi veliki smo tu da im pokažemo da je to sve ok i da ih volimo. Piši i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

amondi, moj je sin sa 5 godina dobio sestricu
i pretvorio se u nevjerojatno inatljivo dijete, kratkog fitilja, sjećam se i tantruma jednog, iako smo ih bili ostavili debelo iza sebe
tako da znam kako te scene izgledaju i koliko energije to zna potrošit, čak i kad razumiješ zašto se to događa

ali smiri se to (donekle  :lool:  )
dan po dan, i jedno popodne ćeš se skužit da je ipak sada puno bolje

----------


## bucka

Amondi, preeeeediiiivna priča  <3
želim vam svu sreću svijeta

----------


## Amondi

Dakle, imati djecu i istovremeno biti u virozi...eh, nakon toga mogu sve!  :Smile: 
Naime, prvo je MM kapitulirao prije 5 dana; znala sam da mi se dobro ne piše..nema šanse da virozu ne pokupim od njega. Dva dana sam bila žena,majka, bolničarka, a onda sam i ja kapitulirala  :Sick: 
Srećom, kada sam ja posustala mužu je već bilo malo bolje pa je preuzeo dječicu. Naravno da su i oni jučer dobili temperaturu i sad čekamo daljnji razvoj događaja.
Danas sam ja malo bolje, klinci danas na graničnoj temperaturi, muž se još rekuperira. Uglavnom, veselo! Sve koje ste to prošle...znate sve!
Vjerujemo da je sve to mix velikih promjena, stresa, pada imuniteta..i na to su nas upozoravali. Ali, sve je to za ljude, zar ne?
Javljam se dalje!  :Bye:

----------


## DeDada

I mi smo bili u virozi prvih dana, očito je to normalno. Javljaj se, pišeš ono što je većina nas zaboravila  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

*Amondi*, 

kako ste? imaj na umu da sad osim što je prilagodba vi ste i po cijele dane zajedno i bit će vam svima lakše kad dječica krenu u vrtić/školu i svatko ima svoje obveze, hoću reći znam puno roditelja koji kažu da im je pravi godišnji odmor tek kad se vrate s godišnjeg na kojem su bili po cijele dane s djecom  :Smile: 

kako zovete starijeg? jel po njemu omiljenom imenu?

javi nam se mal

----------


## Amondi

Vjerujem da kad klinci krenu u vrtić da će biti lakše. Nije da je nama teško teško, nego jednostavno i njima treba društvo ne samo roditelja, a i nama roditeljima treba vrijeme u kojem ćemo biti samo sa sobom kako bismo sabrali misli i prikupili energiju za dalje. Ma vjerujem da razumijete što želim reći!
Lili75, da, starijeg zovemo kako je želio  :Smile:  Nadamo se da nismo napravili pogrešku kada smo slušali njega, a i svoj instinkt. Vrijeme će pokazati.
Počinjemo polako sa spremanjem za more; svi smo uzbuđeni..naše prvo zajedničko ljetovanje  :grouphug:  Svi jedva čekamo!

----------


## Lili75

Hvala ti sto si nam se javila.Lijepo te je citati.
Naravno bit ce vam svima lakse i ugodnije kad i djeca budu imala drustvo svojih godina a na ljetovanju vjerujem da cete uzivati samo tako .

Bas mi je drago da ste poslusali sina i svoj instinkt i da ima ime koje je silno zelio.

Krasna mi ie vasa prica  :Heart:  uzivajte!!!

----------


## Amondi

> Hvala ti sto si nam se javila.Lijepo te je citati.
> Naravno bit ce vam svima lakse i ugodnije kad i djeca budu imala drustvo svojih godina a na ljetovanju vjerujem da cete uzivati samo tako .
> 
> Bas mi je drago da ste poslusali sina i svoj instinkt i da ima ime koje je silno zelio.
> 
> Krasna mi ie vasa prica  uzivajte!!!



Hvala Lili75  :Smile:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Amondi

Jučer i danas smo konačno mogli obavljati administrativne stvari vezane za našu dječicu. Bilo je nekih peripetija, pa smo Rješenje čekali i dulje nego što smo mislili no uglavnom..evo jučer i danas smo sve obavili što moramo i trebamo da bi djeca i u sustavu bila naša. Moram priznati da nije bilo tako strašno kao što smo mislili iako je bilo pitanja: tek sad prijavljujete djecu? a što ste čekali 5, odnosno 6 godina? Kako su ljudi nepromišljeni! Pa zar je ta gospođa na šalteru zaista mislila da bismo tolike godine čekali da prijavimo djecu?! 
Nije uzalud učiti se odmalena da treba biti oprezan što govorimo jer nikad ne znaš kako će tvoje riječi utjecati na onog drugog. 
Kako bilo, sve smo obavili pa ako će nekome trebati info kojim redosljedom ići i što treba za što, slobodno pitajte; mi smo eto friški  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Ajme, sta ste kao cekali 6 godina? Haha strasna teta

----------


## Amondi

> Ajme, sta ste kao cekali 6 godina? Haha strasna teta


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## DeDada

Baš ste neodgovorni! Stvarno treba znati razmisliti, a većinu vremena i šutjeti. Meni je najgore u trgovinama, čak sam doživjela komentar da se vidi da je malome tata druge rase - obzirom da sam ja plava, a mali je tamnoput. Prodavačice si svašta dozvole i ponekad baš ne vole pustiti tu temu i naglašavanje da mali nema ništa na mene  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> Baš ste neodgovorni! Stvarno treba znati razmisliti, a većinu vremena i šutjeti. Meni je najgore u trgovinama, čak sam doživjela komentar da se vidi da je malome tata druge rase - obzirom da sam ja plava, a mali je tamnoput. Prodavačice si svašta dozvole i ponekad baš ne vole pustiti tu temu i naglašavanje da mali nema ništa na mene


 :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Danas brojimo točno 4 tjedna otkada smo  postali obitelj. 4 tjedna puna svega; smijeha najviše, nešto suza, istraživanja granica, testiranja strpljenja.. I puno puno ljubavi, naravno.
Sutra krećemo na svoje prvo zajedničko ljetovanje. Svi smo uzbuđeni i jedva čekamo da krenemo. Veselimo li se? Da! Jesmo li spremni? Možda!  :Smile:  :Smile: 
U svakom slučaju, javim se prvom slobodnom prilikom (vjerojatno nekad navečer s terase apartmana kada klinci zaspu  :Smile:  )

----------


## Lili75

Sretno Amondi i uzivajte! Vjerujem da.ce.se klincima svidjeti boravak na moru s mamom i tatom i nemoj se iznenaditi ako se i tamo umorite ne zaboravi da mnogi god.odmor zovu god.umor  :Laughing: 

Ma bit.ce vam.lijepo sigurna sam.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Eh da i mislim da ste u velikoj prednosti jer ste prosvjetari a oni dobro znaju s djecom posebno s ispitivanjem granica i strpljenja .to ti kaze dijete prosvjetara  :Wink:

----------


## špelkica

Amondi, kao prvo čestitam, dobro došla među mame djece rođene od srca! Posebno čestitam što ste ih posvojili oboje i niste ih razdvajali! 
Slične probleme koje opisuješ imali smo i mi (i još na neki način imamo, ali sad već znamo kak treba) i rekla bi da je to klasično propitkivanje granica s naglaskom na ono koliko me voliš/prihvaćaš i sad je važno postavit granice, ali i pokazat ljubav, strpljivost, međutim vjerujem da i tebi nije lako. Meni je dosta vremena trebalo da upoznam dijete i da se naviknem na njega, isto tako je brzo krenuo u školu pa ima i druge zanimacije, ali još uvijek je jako vezan za mene i spava s nama i ljubomoran je na tatu, nećakinju, itd... Neki obrasci ponašanja su skoro nestali (npr na početku nas je znao i udariti), drugi su u blažem obliku ostali (imao je poteškoća fotografirati se s mamom i tatom pa su slike s rođendana na "pol" ili je namrgođen ili se znao rasplakati), a opet kako raste otkriva nove stvari (npr kad se rasrdi zna psovati, sad mu je to "fora", sve čuje i "zna" odvojiti riječi kojima iskazuje svoje nezadovoljstvo). Sad smo ga već upoznali pa znamo da je po naravi "strastven" i na nezadovoljstvo i ljutnju burno reagira, da je onako "životno" inteligentan i kuži situacije bolje nego što smo mislili kako već djeca znaju, ali se često ne zna nositi sa situacijom i kako pravilno reagirati. Inače koliko god je mama potrebna za osnovne potrebe, toliko je tata uzor u svemu i sve ga oponaša, njih dvoje opet imaju neke svoje aktivnosti gdje mame nema no ako stigne večer i treba ići spavati onda se ako treba mama čeka i do ponoći i mama se grli dok se ne zaspi. Samo da napomenem da je isto bio posvojen s 5,5 god i da imamo izvrsne odnose s udomiteljima, često dođe tamo na praznike jer su oni njegova druga obitelj.
Sretno  :Bye:

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi, kao prvo čestitam, dobro došla među mame djece rođene od srca! Posebno čestitam što ste ih posvojili oboje i niste ih razdvajali! 
> Slične probleme koje opisuješ imali smo i mi (i još na neki način imamo, ali sad već znamo kak treba) i rekla bi da je to klasično propitkivanje granica s naglaskom na ono koliko me voliš/prihvaćaš i sad je važno postavit granice, ali i pokazat ljubav, strpljivost, međutim vjerujem da i tebi nije lako. Meni je dosta vremena trebalo da upoznam dijete i da se naviknem na njega, isto tako je brzo krenuo u školu pa ima i druge zanimacije, ali još uvijek je jako vezan za mene i spava s nama i ljubomoran je na tatu, nećakinju, itd... Neki obrasci ponašanja su skoro nestali (npr na početku nas je znao i udariti), drugi su u blažem obliku ostali (imao je poteškoća fotografirati se s mamom i tatom pa su slike s rođendana na "pol" ili je namrgođen ili se znao rasplakati), a opet kako raste otkriva nove stvari (npr kad se rasrdi zna psovati, sad mu je to "fora", sve čuje i "zna" odvojiti riječi kojima iskazuje svoje nezadovoljstvo). Sad smo ga već upoznali pa znamo da je po naravi "strastven" i na nezadovoljstvo i ljutnju burno reagira, da je onako "životno" inteligentan i kuži situacije bolje nego što smo mislili kako već djeca znaju, ali se često ne zna nositi sa situacijom i kako pravilno reagirati. Inače koliko god je mama potrebna za osnovne potrebe, toliko je tata uzor u svemu i sve ga oponaša, njih dvoje opet imaju neke svoje aktivnosti gdje mame nema no ako stigne večer i treba ići spavati onda se ako treba mama čeka i do ponoći i mama se grli dok se ne zaspi. Samo da napomenem da je isto bio posvojen s 5,5 god i da imamo izvrsne odnose s udomiteljima, često dođe tamo na praznike jer su oni njegova druga obitelj.
> Sretno


U tvojim riječima vidim puno nas; opisujući svoje dijete kao da si opisala našeg mlađeg sina. A i potpunosti si u pravu kada govoriš o ulozi mame i tate. Tak je i kod nas. Zasad  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Evo, mi se vratili s mora; prvo zajedničko ljetovanje je iza nas. Bilo je lijepo, ali istovremeno vrlo zahtjevno i naporno. Mislim da sada meni i mužu treba neki, barem vikend da se odmorimo od proteklih sedam dana  :Smile:  Nadam se da je taj osjećaj normalna. ako nije, zabrinut ću se.
Dakle, ljetovanje... Bilo je svakojakih situacija; najteže su nam padali izljevi bijesa i deranja što se ponavljalo svaki put kad smo MM ili ja rekli za nešto ne. Valjda je i to normalno i nadamo se da će to s vremenom prestati ili se barem smanjiti. 
Kako bilo, ljetovanje je iza nas; bio je to zaista veeeliki izazov. 
I imam pitanje: imaju li vaša dječica kaznu za neko neprimjereno i neprihvatljivo opetovano ponašanje? Gdje vam je granica? Mi smo svjesni toga da nas naša dječica testiraju i iskušavaju no ipak treba podvući crtu i reći; e sad je dosta! kaj ne? 
Zanimaju me vaša iskustva, svaka rečenica na tu temu je dobrodošla.
Pišem dalje  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Bye:

----------


## olja

Da vam treba odmor od "odmora" sasvim je normalno. Danima se vracam u normalu, sto zbog tuge sto je more gotovo, sto zbog utjerivanja djece u red nakon haosa koji im je na moru dopusten.

Sto se tice djece i granica, ne je ne i toga se pokusajte drzati. Pri tome budite blagi ali ustrajni, tantrume ignorisite i probajte ne iskazivati ljutnju. Znam, lakse reci nego uciniti, ali vi ste u specificnoj situaciji i ne dozvolite sebi da izgubite zivce. Sretno!

----------


## Lili75

Amondi n ormalno je to ne brini.
nevo moze neka konkretna situacija u kojoj je bilo NE,  bilo bi nam lakse dati savjet.

npr vrijeme je za ici s plaze a djeca ne bi mi bismo uvijek najavljivali unaprijed za 15 ili 5 min idemo i tad bi uz najavu sve bilo lakse.
ako se ide u grad kraj nekih standova najava idemo pogledati necemo nista kupovati i sl.

----------


## tangerina

> I imam pitanje: imaju li vaša dječica kaznu za neko neprimjereno i neprihvatljivo opetovano ponašanje? Gdje vam je granica? Mi smo svjesni toga da nas naša dječica testiraju i iskušavaju no ipak treba podvući crtu i reći; e sad je dosta! kaj ne? 
> Zanimaju me vaša iskustva, svaka rečenica na tu temu je dobrodošla.
> Pišem dalje


Amondi, prije svega, čestitam vam na vašem prvom godišnjem umoru  :Grin: 
Kad ima malu djecu, čovjek više cijeni onaj prvi dan na poslu nakon godišnjeg  :lool: 

što se tiče kazne, mi je imamo, iako nisam potpuno uvjerena u učinkovitost. To je u principu oduzimanje privilegije, kada dijete jednostavno nikako drugačije ne prestaje s ponašanjem. Kad je bio manji, uzela bih neku igračku koju voli i spremila je u ormar ili visoku policu na neko vrijeme. Iako bi mu ostalo npr još 50 autića na podu za igranje, jako dramatično bi doživljavao taj jedan oduzeti.
Sada je to obično zabrana računala/ekrana. 
Nisam ti sto posto sigurna da nam je to nešto puno pomoglo, puno puta samo dobijemo još veću svađu i inat. Mislim da to dosta ovisi o naravi djeteta. Moj je inatljive naravi s advokatskim tendencijama :blagomajci:
Uglavnom, dobro je da kazne, odnosno posljedice, budu što je uže moguće vezane uz nepoželjno ponašanje. Tipa "radiš scenu u dućanu - ne kupujemo ništa i odmah idemo doma". 
Ja onda još sto puta ponovim zbog kojeg točno ponašanja je kazna nastupila. Jer, moj bar, u takvoj situaciji i zaboravi na ono što je do problema dovelo, nego samo misli na taj užas i nepravdu jer ne može sad igrat igricu. Puno puta sam skužila da mu je skroz mutno šta je ono zbog čega je mama pop*****.
Ako je problematično ponašanje opetovano, onda bi bilo najbolje prvo imat jedan razgovor u mirnodopskim uvjetima "čuj, već smo rekli više puta da ne želimo da radiš to i to. mi to stvarno ne želimo trpit jer bla bla (kratak bla bla). i zato odsad uvodimo pravilo da kada to napraviš, onda će bit to i to"

uglavnom, točno je da vas oni testiraju i iskušavaju, tj testiraju i di su vam granice. ne znam kako to sve skupa funkcionira u situaciji sa posvajanjem, nadam se da će se i netko tko ima to iskustvo javiti.

----------


## tangerina

e da, ovi moji primjeri kazne sa oduzimanjem privilegija, nisu najbolji primjeri
nažalost kod nas su najčešći
najbolje je ako možete smislit posljedicu koja bi bila popravljanje učinjene štete. Samo što, osim u situacijama tipa "kad prospeš-pokupi", to je meni često dosta teško smislit.


I ovo sve što sam napisala je ono kad si racionalna i razmišljaš kako bi bilo dobro postupit. Osim toga postoje situacije kad si umorna i iscrpljena i izluđena od opetovanih bitki, pa postupiš neidealno. Dereš se da se sve ori npr. 
Desi se. Malo se odmakneš, skuliraš i ideš dalje.
Kao što djeci treba unaprijed objasnit, najavit.. tako i ja kad nam se ponavljaju slične problematične situacije, kad je sve mirno pokušavam smislit kako ću idući put postupit, da me ne zatekne, i onda kad krene vatra pokušavam se sjetit "šta sam ono odlučila da trebam napravit dok mi je mozak radio?"

----------


## Amondi

Hvala vam curke, super ste!  :Sing:

----------


## bubekica

Iako je nasa curka puno mladja, kod nas super funkcioniraju najave ocekivanog ponasanja i razvoja dogadjaja. Ako se slucajno stvar otme kontroli najbolje reagira da je podsjetimo kako nesto treba uciniti umjesto da govorimo ne na odredjeni postupak. Ali ako ne pomogne ni to, isto prekidamo aktivnost, npr igracka ide na tzv "galeriju" - nedostupnu policu  :Smile:  U posljednje vrijeme koristimo i odvracanje paznje necim drugim, ali nikad to ne radimo ako je slucajno usla u tantrum prije. Tada joj pustimo da se isplace, budemo u blizini i ponudimo utjehu. 
Drzte se. Nasa curka je krenula s protestima nekih mjesec i pol nakon sto nam je dosla, znaci s cca 11mj i to je bilo krvavo nekih pola godine, dok nije pocela vise razumjeti i bila sposobna sama uciniti puno toga. Vasi su veci, ali vjerujem da je nesto od ovih savjeta primjenjivo i na njih.
Veliku pusu saljem!

----------


## tangerina

e još jedna stvar
rijetko kad sve funkcionira na način da imaš problematično ponašanje, počneš primjenjivat neku kaznu i nakon par dana problematično ponašanje prođe
u mojoj kući barem, češći su scenariji: problematično ponašanje, razgovori, objašnjavanja, kazne, razgovori, objašnjavanja, kazne, urlanja, zapomaganja, govorim li ja možda zidu, naručujem dijete na testiranje sluha, sve to puta 100, i onda nakon nekog vremena pogledaš unazad i skužiš da je problem prošao ili da se stanje bitno popravilo, i ne znaš sto posto od čega  :Grin: 

računaj da se i djeca moraju naviknut na vaš način reagiranja i da svemu tome treba neko vrijeme da se sinkronizira, moguće da njihove reakcije na kaznu/posljedice sada neće biti iste kao njihove reakcije za godinu dana, barem bi mi to imalo smisla. svi skupa ste u ispipavanju terena.

----------


## Amondi

Danas je bio super dan. Sve smo mogli dogovoriti se s klincima, nije bilo klasičnog natezanja oko odlazaka na spavanje. Nakon jučerašnje oluje u našem domu i razgovora sa dječicom kad se sve smirilo, današnji dan je bio pjesma. 
I dalje se propitujemo radimo li sve kako treba, pokušavamo ostati što smireniji u olujnim trenucima iako je to u večini slučajeva jako jako teško. 
Hvala vam na svim vašim iskustvima i prijedlozima jer, bez obzira što radim posao koji je svakodnevno vezan uz djecu, sada samo "samo" majka  :Smile: 
 :Bye:

----------


## Ginger

evo, skrenula mi tang paznju na jednoj drugoj temi...
da te utjesim - nakon ovog "godisnjeg", ja necu trebati godisnji, vec jednog dobrog psihijatra  :Grin: 
da, sve ti je to normalno...valjda...
moje starije curke su otprilike ko tvoji decki i to je kaaaoooos (s tim da imamo i najmanji tornado)
samo polako, dobro vam ide  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Amondi, nemoj zanemariti cinjenicu da su djeca kod vas bila niti mjesec dana, a vi ste im već "priuštili" ljetovanje koje ih je skroz izvadilo iz tek slabašno uspostavljene nove  kolotečine. 
Odlazak iz novog doma u nepoznati prostor/mjesto u kojem vrijede nova, obično stroža pravila totalni je šok.

Mi smo veliku posvojili jednog travnja kad je imala skoro godinu i pol (što je, istina, značajno mlađa dob od vaših). Preporuka psihologa koji ju je ispratio bila je - prvih par mjeseci preskocite posjete, druženja i razne tarapane, imajte period mirne adaptacije. 
Sredinom srpnja dosli smo na 2 mjeseca kod mojih na more - nova lica, klima, vrućina, novi ritam, hrana.....bila je luda ko puška! Trebalo joj je 3 tj.da dođe k sebi, a po povratku u ZG opet slična stvar.

Vaša su djeca i starija, medeni mjesec vam je prosao, sad slijedi svakodnevica. 
Nijedno njihovo loše ponašanje ne shvaćati osobno, to vam je najvažnija stvar! Ostalo znaš: morate biti stabilni, mirni, ne raspravljati pred njima (zajednički nastupati) i koliko je god moguće ostati dosljedni, ne pokazivati strah i nesigurnost pa makar koji put i ne bili u pravu.
Ovo sto si i sama primijetila najčešće bude i pravilo - kad ti se čini da ćeš puknuti i da ne možeš više, obično dolazi svijetli period i napredak u svemu. 
Ja sam se dugo umarala razmišljanjima jesam li baš najbolja mama za nju, bi li s nekim "boljim" i ona bila "bolja", hoću li u neznanju nešto trajno uprskati, proučila sam desetke knjiga i sl., da bih kasnije prihvatila staru mudrost da ne moram biti bezgrešna i sjajna, samo dovoljno dobra. Usputne pogreške si oprostimo.

----------


## ArI MaLi

Posto su nase cure stare ko i vasi decki samo ti mogu rec da svaka cast da ste izdrzali  :Laughing: 
bilo nam je lakse dok su bile koju god mlade, npr prije 2 god je bilo puno jednostavnije, nego sada, otici bilo gdje
Sada su pune pitanja, zahtjeva, puno vise negodovanja, imaju svoje misljenje za sve i ako se usprotivimo nikada ne prolazi glatko! ali nikada  :Grin: 
Borba izmedu njih i nas je svakodnevna, puno puno razgovora, svađa i tu i tamo koja kazna.. 
Mislim da su one sad u fazi kada misle da mogu sve same, i faza u kojoj ne kontroliraju jos uvijek svoje ponasanje. Cesto razlivenog, srusenog, razbijenog, bas kada hocemo mm i ja se dogovoriti oko nekih bitnih stvari one upadaju sa brdo svojih pitanja, razmisljanja, ideja  :Razz:  Kako mlada ima teskoce i kasno je propricala, sad ne staje i sve nadoknaduje  :Cool: 

Starija dok je bila mlada nije imala izljeve bijesa i ljubomore, bar ne u toj mjeri u kojoj se to dogada zadnjih godinu dana. I uvijek u svemu mora biti prva i najbolja! A mlada koristi to sto je mala i slatka pa nakon sto zakuha situaciju trazi zastitu, onako sva nevina mrvica vecinom izvuce deblji kraj... i tako... trazenje stalno zlatne sredine u svemu, drizm se toga da se pokusavam ne mijesati u njihov odnos, makar me nerjetko uvuku u njihovu raspravu.
Ono sto sam vidjela da kod nas pomaze to je dosljednost, dogovor prije puta i postavljanje pravila na koja ih onda kad pretjeraju upozorim pa je puno lakse nego po putu objasnjavati, i  razgovor nakon sto se situacija smiri.

I jako se puno grlimo i mazimo. Mlada kad je dosla nije bila bas naviknuta na dodir i danas ne ostaje bas u zagrljaju nesto dugo, pa mi koristimo priliku nakon kupanja da ju mazemo i masiramo kremicama ili uljima, malo duze nego obicno, pitamo ju gdje zeli da je mazemo, to nam je puno pomoglo da se povezemo..
sretno dragi i ako trebate bilo sto tu smo  :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

"Ono sto sam vidjela da kod nas pomaze to je dosljednost, dogovor prije puta i postavljanje pravila na koja ih onda kad pretjeraju upozorim pa je puno lakse nego po putu objasnjavati, i  razgovor nakon sto se situacija smiri."

Dosljednost je ključ svega i mi do sada još uvijek nismo pokleknuli. Isto tako, sve dogovaramo prije, jako puno razgovaramo (ponekad mi se čini da u tome pretjerujemo), a nakon izljeva bijesa, kad se situacija smiri i kada smo svi u stanju čuti onog drugog, opet razgovaramo, a u prvom redu pustimo dječicu da kažu kako se osjećaju i što se zapravo dogodilo. Stariji nije sklon razgovoru, ne priznaje nikad da je pretjerao, teško se ispriča za bilo što. Mlađi želi reći što ga je mučilo, ispriča se kad uvidi da je pretjerao. 
Uglavnom...svakodnevni izazovi i borba  :utezi:  :Laughing:

----------


## Amondi

Svim curkama fakat hvala na svim napisanim iskustvima i savjetima. 
Super ste!  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
Javljam se i dalje!

----------


## sirius

Iskreno, nekad treba sto manje objasnjavanja u trenutku krize.
Treba odrezati i gotovo.
Ne za sve i svasta, ali za ono sto je vazno ne treba na dugo i nasiroko na licu mjesta.

Sto se tice godisnjeg.
nama je to period u godini kad su granice izuzetno labave. Nemamo obaveze, nemamo neki fiksni raspored, jede se s nogu, ne broje se slatkisi i sladoledi.
i uz takva vrlo opustena pravila nakon godisnjeg nam treba odmor od godisnjeg.

----------


## Amondi

> Iskreno, nekad treba sto manje objasnjavanja u trenutku krize.
> Treba odrezati i gotovo.
> Ne za sve i svasta, ali za ono sto je vazno ne treba na dugo i nasiroko na licu mjesta.
> 
> Sto se tice godisnjeg.
> nama je to period u godini kad su granice izuzetno labave. Nemamo obaveze, nemamo neki fiksni raspored, jede se s nogu, ne broje se slatkisi i sladoledi.
> i uz takva vrlo opustena pravila nakon godisnjeg nam treba odmor od godisnjeg.


Uglavnom se nadamo da dobro procjenjujemo kada treba odrezati, a kada treba malo više porazgovarati o tome što se dogodilo.
Obzirom da smo tek na početku, granice nam još uvijek nisu labave; držimo ih čvrstima. Nekako mislimo kako će biti vremena za ne tako čvrste granice.

----------


## Amondi

Dakle, treba nam odmor!  :Laughing: 
Za danas toliko  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Amondi bit ce lakse nakon 4.9. bar malo predaha i odmaka u danu  :Wink: 

Mislim da dobro postupate sto zbog dosljednosti, sto zbog postavljanja granica. 
Javljaj nam se posebno kako ide prilagodba na skolu i vrtic.

sretno dalje!!!!

----------


## Amondi

Cure, ne znam jesam li već pitala, ali evo pitam opet; može li dijete ići u vrtić, a da sam ja na posvojiteljskom dopustu?
Odgovor mi treba poprilično brzo, da znam kako da se postavim u razgovoru s ravnateljicom u vrtiću.
Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta

Koliko ja znam, kad si na "normalnom" porodiljnom, drugo dijete ide najnormalnije u vrtic. Ne znam zasto onda nrbi moglo i u toj situaciji. Pogotovo kad ih je dvoje.

----------


## Jadranka

Koliko ja znam svako dijete moze u vrtic. Al koja ce djeca i ic ovisi o tome koliko bodova skupe i koliko ima mjesta u vrticima. Ako si na porodiljnom, djeca dobiju manje bodova, al ako ima mjesta, onda je to nebitno... to je za redovite upise. Kod vas je specificna situacija, al mislim da ne postoji prepreka, u stilu: "ne moze ic, ako su roditelji na porodiljnom/posvojiteljskom" - jedino to, ima li ili nema mjesta.

----------


## jelena.O

mogu ići u vrtić, ali naravno ravnateljica može skratiti boravak u vrtiću tj. ograničiti na par sati, što je ok jer si doma
odma reci da si planirala 4-6 sati radi socijalizacije, upoznavanja okoline i da imaju nastavak svojih obaveza

----------


## tangerina

s tim da imaj na umu da prilagodba na vrtić isto nije mačji kašalj u dobrom dijelu slučajeva, pogotovo s vašima kojima se život nedavno pretumbao
ali, opet, ako si doma onda to možete odradit postepenije nego da krenu kad se vraćaš na posao, i odmah ostaju cijeli dan jer nemate drugog izbora

----------


## Amondi

Pa da..meni je sve to jasno..zato sam se i iznenadila kada je ravnateljica, još u 5. mjesecu kad smo bili, rekla kako djeca ne mogu u vrtić ako sam ja kod kuće (?!) 
Normalno da želim biti kod kuće kad krenu jer u bilo kakvom slučaju ili ne daj Bože nekih problema, mogu taj čas doći jer sam kod kuće, a ne na poslu.
Bit će nam sve jasnije kad odemo u vrtić pitati ponovno.
Cure, hvala vam na informacijama!  :Kiss:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## jelena.O

ako hoćeš iskreno to svima kažu da ih obeshrabre, nego je si li u novom ili starijem kvartu, u starijem ima većinom mjeseta, u novijem se ponekad nađe mjesta

----------


## Amondi

> ako hoćeš iskreno to svima kažu da ih obeshrabre, nego je si li u novom ili starijem kvartu, u starijem ima većinom mjeseta, u novijem se ponekad nađe mjesta


Pa recimo starijem kvartu...Ići ćemo sutra ili prekosutra u pohod vrtiću pa javim kako je prošlo  :Yes:

----------


## Val

> Pa recimo starijem kvartu...Ići ćemo sutra ili prekosutra u pohod vrtiću pa javim kako je prošlo


Moj savjet je ne pokleknut, kao razumiješ da možda nemaš prava i sl.
Biti čvrsta u traženju (ne bezobrazna).
Mene su pokušavali obrlatit, ali nije im uspjelo i redovno je dijete upisano u vrtić, a bila sam još na porodiljnom.
U krajnjem slučaju, ti porodiljni možeš prekinut kad želiš.

----------


## Amondi

Mene samo zanima gdje točno piše da djeca ne mogu u vrtić ako sam ja na posvojiteljskom  :Smile: 
Kada mi to ravnateljica pokaže napismeno, onda ću reći: da, imate pravo ravnateljice.

----------


## čokolada

Ne znam sto gdje piše, dugo već ne pratim zakone. Vjerojatno se zbog prenapučenosti vrtića daje prednost zaposlenim roditeljima u odnosu na one koji su na porodiljnom dopustu. Vjerojatno ce ti spocitnuti izjednacenost bioloskog i posvojenog roditeljstva, u stilu -  dobili ste ista prava, imate i obaveze, dakle ukoliko mu je majka na dopustu, dijete ne moze biti u vrtiću, sto u stvarnosti i jest slucaj s bioloskom djecom ).  
Ovdje apsolutno moras igrati na kartu socijalizacije djece koja su odrasla u izuzetno neprikladnim uvjetima (ostavi je da se sama domišlja u kakvim) i njihove pripreme za skolu. 
U kojem ti je mjesecu poceo teci dopust i kada ti zavrsava, vjerojatno negdje na proljece? Kamo ces onda s djecom ako nisu u vrticu? 
Ja bih na tvom mjestu razgovarala prvo trazeci ljudsko razumijevanje za situacije u kojoj posvojitelji postaju roditelji od danas do sutra bez pripreme, kad dobiju djecu koja  u godini dana nadoknađuju po par godina odjednom. Slozila bih se i s boravkom samo do rucka (dok si na dopustu).

----------


## Lili75

Amondi
Apsolutno poslusaj cokoladu to je pravi put.
kod nas je vrtic pun ko sipak i kad smo bil3 na porodiljnom za drugo dijete mi mame iz kvarta bome nismonolako dobivale mjesto za dijete ako mu je mama doma jer j3 jednostavno previse djece zaposlenih roditelja koji normalno imaju prednost.

ja bih postupila.identicno kao sto kaze  coksa. Igraj na kartu socijalizacije djece i tvog povratka na posao  te da se dotad dijete moze prilagodit da poslije ostane cjjeli dan kad krenes radit. 
Sretnoooo!!!

----------


## čokolada

Kad je majka na porodiljnom s drugim djeteom (bebom), onda njeno starije dijete sigurno ima pravo na upis u vrtic (samo sto se onda valjda, kako kazete, djetetu moze dati manje bodova). 
U praksi bioloska majka ne upisuje 6mj.bebu u jaslice, a ona sama da bude doma jos 6 mj.  Dakle ta paralela  u slucaju posvojenja nije moguća. Zato bih se ja drzala  teze da je posvojenje starije djece izvanredna situacija u kojoj OČEKUJEM  da mi drustvo i ustanove izađu ususret.

----------


## Peterlin

Možda bi czss mogao dati pozitivno mišljenje za vrtić.

----------


## jelena.O

od czzo svakako treba tražiti papir, i nigdje ne piše da ne smiju ići u vrtić ako si ti na porodiljskom bez obzira kako se zove, tako su i mene hzjeli otkantati, pa i do nebuloze da im 6 mj unapred donesem papir s točnim datumom ponovnog rada, jer su mi dali adaptacijsko ograničenje od 3 sata na 3 mjeseca

----------


## čokolada

Uguglaj ovaj boldani naslov, ne da mi zalijepiti link. Ovdje se ne spominje vaš slučaj, ali ipak pročitaj (djeca su donedavno bila bez roditeljske skrbi u udomiteljskoj obitelji, a zbog specifičnih okolnosti sigurno imaju i specifične razvojne potrebe, možda se možeš pozvati na to.)

*IZVADAKIZ ODLUKE**onačinu ostvarivanja prednosti pri upisu djece i mjerilima za naplatuusluga predškolskih ustanova Grada Zagreba od roditelja - korisnikausluga (Službeni glasnik Grada Zagreba 6/11, 19/11 i 5/12)



*OVo je relevantna adresa (Grad Zagreb) s koje bih uvijek dobila brz i precizan odgovor:


ODJEL ZA PREDŠKOLSKI ODGOJ  
Voditeljica Odjela za predškolski odgoj: Bosiljka Devernay  tel: 6100495, faks: 6100544
E-mail: bosiljka.devernay@zagreb.hr

----------


## Amondi

> Uguglaj ovaj boldani naslov, ne da mi zalijepiti link. Ovdje se ne spominje vaš slučaj, ali ipak pročitaj (djeca su donedavno bila bez roditeljske skrbi u udomiteljskoj obitelji, a zbog specifičnih okolnosti sigurno imaju i specifične razvojne potrebe, možda se možeš pozvati na to.)
> 
> *IZVADAKIZ ODLUKE**onačinu ostvarivanja prednosti pri upisu djece i mjerilima za naplatuusluga predškolskih ustanova Grada Zagreba od roditelja - korisnikausluga (Službeni glasnik Grada Zagreba 6/11, 19/11 i 5/12)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OVo je relevantna adresa (Grad Zagreb) s koje bih uvijek dobila brz i precizan odgovor:
> ...


Hvala čokolada! :Bouncing:

----------


## sirius

Meni uopce nije sporno da djeca imaju specificne razvojne potrebe i da kao takva trebaju socijalizaciju u vrticu.
To je vrlo slicna prica sa djecom ciji roditelji koriste njegu zbog zdravstvenog stanja djeteta. Nije uopce bilo upitno da li ce dijete upisati u vrtic sa skracenim vremenom boravka ( trazila sam 5 sati).

----------


## čokolada

Iznesi i ovaj argument: posvojitelju malog novoposvojenog djeteta od godine-dvije-tri ne bi na pamet palo poslati ga u ustanovu (pa tek je stiglo iz nje) i gledao bi kako da, ako ikako može,  što dulje ostane s njim doma, ali predškolskoj ili skoro predškolskoj djeci koja su bila kod udomitelja, nakon 1 plus 2,3 mjeseca perioda adaptacije pola dana u vrtiću može činiti samo dobro jer toliko toga iz dječjih socijalnih odnosa moraju nadoknaditi. Drži se posebnosti ove situacije i podrazumijevaj  njihovu pozitivnu reakciju.

----------


## čokolada

Zanimljiv je i članak pravilnika koji kaže da djeca iz udomiteljskih obitelji (dakle ona bez roditeljske skrbi) imaju dapače prednost pri upisu u vrtić. Ne znam da baš pitaju udomitelje jesu li u radnom odnosu ili nisu.

----------


## sirius

Stvarno mislim da ne bi trebalo biti frke oko upisa. Veliki su, jedan je predskolac, potrebna im je socijalizacija u novoj okolini. 
Slazem se da bi okolnost posvajanja trebala biti prednost kod upisa bez obzira na posvojiteljski dopust.

----------


## Amondi

Hvala cure!  :Kiss: 
Mi smo isprva mislili (dok još nisu došli zauvijek k nama) da ćemo ih što kasnije dati u vrtić. Međutim, oboje stalno ispituju kada će u vrtić pa smo, rukovodeći se time, odlučili dati ih u vrtić čim prije, makar na par sati. Važno je zbog njihove socijalnizacije, vremena provedenog s vršnjacima, a u konačnici..da si nađu ekipu s kojom će za godinu dana u školu, a ne da kao padobranci dođu u prvi razred.
Sutra idem kod ravnateljice na razgovor pa javim kako je prošlo.

----------


## sirius

To sa planom za prvi razred je bez veze.
Moja je iz kvatovskog vrtica ( ali vjerskog) krenula u prvi razred kao potpuni padobranac. Nikog poznatog. Za jedinu poznato dijete sam trazila da NE ide sa njom. 
I snasla se bez problema.
Ali normalna rutina vrtica i osjecaj pripadnosti zajednici sigurno moze pomoci, da se osjecaju kao doma.

----------


## Amondi

Dakle, ne znam što bih mislila o današnjem razgovoru s ravnateljicom u svezi upisa naše dječice u vrtić. 
Ukratko; u predškolu bi zakonski trebali ići no to je samo 2 x tjedno po 2 i pol sata. Sve je to ok i vjerujem korisno provedeno vrijeme, ali za našu djecu to je premalo vremena provedeno s vršnjacima. 
Mislim..idemo mi svaki dan u parkić u kvartu, druže se, ali nekako bismo voljeli da i u vrtiću imaju svoje društvo. Konstantno. 
Uostalom, zašto bismo ih morali voziti u neki drugi dio grada, a vrtić nam je pod nosom?!
Da ne kažem kako smo bili u vrtiću još u 5 mj. i zabilježili se i osobno razgovarali MM i ja s ravnateljicom. Ne kažem da trebamo imati ne znam kakve privilegije, ali zar se zaista ne može uzeti u obzir posebnost i osjetljivost situacije i izaći u susret?
 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sirius

nisam shvatila? ne zele ih upisati?
da li imate drugi vrtic u blizini?

----------


## čokolada

Nude li vam negdje drugdje slobodna mjesta?

----------


## Lili75

Ako ne mogu u taj potrazite u nekom drugom u vasem kvartu.

----------


## čokolada

http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=42975

----------


## jelena.O

ovo kaj je čokolada dala je popis slobodnih mjesta, razmislite i o okolnim vrtićima

i samo još jedno pitanje planiraš li ti oboje upisati iduće godine u školu?

svakako kontaktiraj i Czzo

----------


## Amondi

> ovo kaj je čokolada dala je popis slobodnih mjesta, razmislite i o okolnim vrtićima
> 
> i samo još jedno pitanje planiraš li ti oboje upisati iduće godine u školu?
> 
> svakako kontaktiraj i Czzo


Da, baš smo danas zvali jedan vrtić s popisa koji nam je čokolada dala. Moram priznati da su bili jako ljubazni i u ponedjeljak idemo predati zahtjev. Malo je bad jer ne znamo kako ćemo djecu voditi obzirom da je nešto dalje od našeg kvarta. Vidjet ćemo.
Sljedeće školske godine starijeg svakako ( za njega smo ove godine tražili odgodu ), a za mlađeg ćemo vidjeti. Bit će obveznik sljedeće godine no ako procijenimo da nije emocionalno spreman, nećemo ništa forsirati.

----------


## Amondi

> http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=42975


Hvala čokolada!  :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

:Kiss:

----------


## jelena.O

Nije valjda toliko daleko da ste vi recimo u gajnicama, a vrtić u Maksimiru
Vidi možda ima mjesta i u još kojem vrticu

----------


## jelena.O

Kaj sam zaboravila i mlađeg moraš upisat u neki vid predškolske, ako je stvarni obveznik iduće godine, predškolske se može i ponavljati ako se odluči ipak Za još godinu pauze za bez obzira na razlog

----------


## jelena.O

Možeš i Na pa javit koji je kvart pa da ti nađemo najbliži vrtic

----------


## Amondi

Dakle, nakon obijanja vrata vrtića, suma sumarum je da mjesta za našu djecu nema. Zapravo sam sad već ljuta i blizu sam toga da odem drito u Grad i nekome tamo direktno postavim pitanje. 
Gdje god da smo se okrenuli oko sebe i pokucali na vrata, dočeka nas ista rečenica: mjesta nema.
Vjerujem da je gužva po vrtićima, ali zaista...mjesta nema baš nigdje?! Zar se za mjesto u vrtiću treba imati veza??  :Confused: 
Očajni smo i žalosni jer želimo da se naša dječica uklope u novu sredinu, a za to nije dovoljan svakodnevni odlazak u park.  :Sad:

----------


## sirius

Ako ste u Zagrebu na zapadu, mogu pitati u nasem vrticu.
Pise da imaju 5 mjesta, ali napominjem da je vrtic vjerski. 
Javi mi na pp ako ti odgovara lokacija.

----------


## čokolada

Pitali ste u ovima s popisa slobodnih mjesta i nitko ne trza?
Onda nazovi u Gradski ured i traži hitan sastanak s mjerodavnom osobom. Biološko dijete raste 9 mj. u trbuhu, a onda još veliki broj mjeseci prođe dok ne doraste do prijema u vrtić pa roditelj može pripremiti dokumentaciju. Posvajanje se događa praktički od danas do sutra i roditelj ne može imati spremne papire isključivo u svibnju.

----------


## jelena.O

jesi li uspjela kaj?

----------


## Amondi

> jesi li uspjela kaj?


Ništa zasad  :No:

----------


## jelena.O

si pitala i privatne?

----------


## Nera

Predškolci imaju prioritet i gledaju ih svakako upisati prije škole.
Mi nismo uspjeli dobiti mjesto s godinom dana starosti djeteta pa smo vozili sina iz Zaprešića u Zagreb. Tad sam ostala trudna s kćerkom i iduće godine je MM htio prebaciti sina u Zaprešić. Pa da nam kćer ne dobije mjesto pa jedno ide kod nas, a drugo da vozimo? Tako je sin putovao 3, a kćer godinu dana. U međuvremenu smo kupili kuću i selili iz stana, a molbu predali samo u vrtić gdje smo selili. Sin je dobio mjesto s 4, a kćer s dvije godine nije. Pa dobro kaj bumo ih cijeli vrtić vozili u Zg, i osnovnu školu? Pokušali smo sve na fino, al nije išlo. Kad smo vidjeli da mi koji smo s područja stanovanja nismo dobili mjesto, a djeca iz Zg koja doseljavaju jesu, izašla nam para na uši. Kod upisa u vrtić, najprije se upisuju djeca koja mu pripadaju po području stanovanja, a tek onda se popunjavaju mjesta ukoliko ih ima s djecom iz drugih gradova. MM je otišao ravnateljici i rekao da dolazi s odvjetnikom i poništava natječaj. Naglo se pojavilo mjesto i za kćer. 
A biser ravnateljice iz vrtića koji mi je bio u ulici: Gospođo, pa možete dati otkaz i čuvati dijete! Je, a tko će mi ga hraniti? Eto, silom prilika su bili putnici skupa s nama kad smo išli na posao. U Zg smo predali molbu na 4 mjesta, sve kaj nam je pasalo na putu do posla i oko posla. Dobili mjesto na pol puta između mog i MM-ovog mjesta rada.
Za 3. i 4. dijete sam čekala rujan da krenu jer su tek tad stekla pravo. Morala sam produžiti roditeljski jer s godinom dana ne primaju jer u trenutku zaprimanja molbi su trebali imati godinu.

----------


## jelena.O

kod nas ove godene odbijen jedan predškolarac tko i zašto ne znam, tak sam vidla na piše na papiru

----------


## Amondi

Još jedna u nizu apsurdnih situacija. 
Dakle, da bih mogla početi koristiti posvojiteljski papire s popratnom dokumentacijom koju traže u HZZO-u treba predati najkasnije 15 dana prije. Ja to nikako nisam mogla napraviti jer mi je trebao jedan papir koji ne mogu dobiti prije sutra obzirom da su bili godišnji odmori. I sad smo naravno u problemu. Sutra idem konačno i s tim papirom pa ću pokušati što smirenije i lijepo zamoliti ih da mi to požure obzirom da vrtić dobili nismo, a u ponedjeljak moramo oboje početi raditi. 
Za poludjet!  :Undecided:  :cupakosu:

----------


## Amondi

> si pitala i privatne?


Za privatne, na žalost nemamo novaca  :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## sirius

> Za privatne, na žalost nemamo novaca


Moze se u vrticu dogovoriti da idu pola vremena. Satnica je manja i cijena je manja.

----------


## jelena.O

Privatni ne ispadaju ni toliko skuplji, jer se opet ima pravo na poticaje i vjerojatno na popust za više djece, svakako pitaj. Jesi li kontaktirala czzo?

----------


## bubekica

> Još jedna u nizu apsurdnih situacija. 
> Dakle, da bih mogla početi koristiti posvojiteljski papire s popratnom dokumentacijom koju traže u HZZO-u treba predati najkasnije 15 dana prije. Ja to nikako nisam mogla napraviti jer mi je trebao jedan papir koji ne mogu dobiti prije sutra obzirom da su bili godišnji odmori. I sad smo naravno u problemu. Sutra idem konačno i s tim papirom pa ću pokušati što smirenije i lijepo zamoliti ih da mi to požure obzirom da vrtić dobili nismo, a u ponedjeljak moramo oboje početi raditi. 
> Za poludjet!


Moram priznati da mi ovo nikako nije jasno. Ja sam posvojiteljski otvarala naknadno (par dana nakon sto je mrva dosla), a poceo mi je teci s danom rjesenja o posvojenju (dobili na dan kad smo ju vodili kuci).

----------


## čokolada

Puno stvari posvojiteljima sjedne na glavu odjednom, a birokracija bude najteža od svega  :Sad: . Sjecam se kako je nas sokirala spoznaja da je naknada za posvojiteljski dopust (tada, 2005.) samo 1660kn., a jos mi se i potrefilo ekspresno  Rjesenje sredinom lipnja, tako da mi je trecina dopusta prosla u ljetnom periodu kad ionako nije bilo nastave, a moju je plaćicu dobivala kolegica na zamjeni  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## čokolada

Bubekice, ne rade svi centri jednako. Nama su dijete dali doma mjesec dana prije rjesenja-kombinirali smo muz i ja bolovanja...

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekice, ne rade svi centri jednako. Nama su dijete dali doma mjesec dana prije rjesenja-kombinirali smo muz i ja bolovanja...


Ma znam to, al gore pise da treba predati papire 15 dana prije pocetka koristenja posvojiteljskog, taj dio ne kuzim.  :Undecided:

----------


## Amondi

Evo me cure! Bili smo danas u HZZO-u i naravno da info koju sam jučer napisala ne drži vodu. Tko je tu lud?! Jedan ti veli drugo, jedan nešto treće. Uglavnom, ne treba to biti 15 dana prije, ja danas predala papire i mogla sam odabrati datum od kojeg idem na posvojiteljski  :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> Privatni ne ispadaju ni toliko skuplji, jer se opet ima pravo na poticaje i vjerojatno na popust za više djece, svakako pitaj. Jesi li kontaktirala czzo?


Kontaktirali smo Centar i napisat će nam preporuku, ali tek u ponedjeljak kad se soc.radnica vrati sa godišnjeg.

----------


## jelena.O

> Evo me cure! Bili smo danas u HZZO-u i naravno da info koju sam jučer napisala ne drži vodu. Tko je tu lud?! Jedan ti veli drugo, jedan nešto treće. Uglavnom, ne treba to biti 15 dana prije, ja danas predala papire i mogla sam odabrati datum od kojeg idem na posvojiteljski


 i od kad si izabrala? unapred ili unazad

----------


## Amondi

> i od kad si izabrala? unapred ili unazad


Unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Dobro jutro svima!
Evo, danas nam je prvi dan kako smo sami jer je tata počeo raditi. Budni smo od rane zore, već smo složili puno legića  :Smile:  
Novi izaozovi su pred nama i ne bojimo se  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lili75

Sretno danas s preporukom za vrtić i upis u neki ne tako daleki vrtić!

----------


## Amondi

> Sretno danas s preporukom za vrtić i upis u neki ne tako daleki vrtić!


Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## jelena.O

jeste složili kaj?

----------


## Amondi

> jeste složili kaj?


još ništa  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jelena.O

a jeste bili u czzo?

----------


## Jelena

Amondi, samo ti šaljem zagrljaj. Od čokolade ne mogu ništa pametnije napisati. Jedino što znam je da posvojena djeca nemaju prednost, samo udomljena djeca. To donekle ima opravdanje jer se od udomiteljske naknade ne može živjeti, a posvojitelji imaju ista prava kao biološki roditelji. Udomitelji nemaju pravo na novčanu naknadu na rodiljnom/roditeljskom dopustu, samo na vremensku, a da bi bio udomitelj moraš imati i druge prihode osim udomiteljske naknade.

----------


## Amondi

Još čekamo da nam napišu preporuku! Nemam riječi....

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi, samo ti šaljem zagrljaj. Od čokolade ne mogu ništa pametnije napisati. Jedino što znam je da posvojena djeca nemaju prednost, samo udomljena djeca. To donekle ima opravdanje jer se od udomiteljske naknade ne može živjeti, a posvojitelji imaju ista prava kao biološki roditelji. Udomitelji nemaju pravo na novčanu naknadu na rodiljnom/roditeljskom dopustu, samo na vremensku, a da bi bio udomitelj moraš imati i druge prihode osim udomiteljske naknade.


Hvala ti!  :Kiss:

----------


## Peterlin

> Još čekamo da nam napišu preporuku! Nemam riječi....


Nazovi svoje kontakte u czss - osobe s kojima si kontaktirala dok ste posvajali djecu. Nek poguraju ako je to drugi odjel. Ili nek napišu ako je njihov. Idi na noge ako ne trzaju na telefon. Sretno!

----------


## Amondi

Imam pitanje: koliko se miješate u prepirku i svađu vaše djece (ukoliko ih imate dvoje)? Naime, naši malci se često svađaju, jedan drugom uzimaju igračke, naravno..ovaj drugi uvijek hoće što baš ovaj drugi ima u rukama. Mi ih do neke mjere pustimo no na kraju se moramo uplesti jer to zaista eskalira. Zanimaju me vaša iskustva i mišljenja.
PS. što se tiče vrtića, jučer smo predali za zahtjev za malu školu u naš vrtić (polazak male škole nije niti upitan). Također sam jučer konačno razgovarala i sa soc.radnicom s kojom imam razgovor u ponedjeljak, a vezano uz preporuku.Nadamo se najboljem.

 :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Ne miješam se, osim ako ne pretjeraju (počnu se tući, lupati vratima, govoriti jedna drugoj ružne riječi i sl.).
To ti je standardna podulja faza sve djece ovog svijeta.

----------


## jelena.O

Samo da ne bi ispali da ak si prijavila malu školu da ti uskrate i vrtic
Inače kaj mi prošlo kroz glavu, u slučaju da kopirate na vrtić i u slučaju da vam uvjetuju skraćeno onda uzmi neki boravak od 9-15 jer posle ručka imaju program za skolu

----------


## Amondi

> Samo da ne bi ispali da ak si prijavila malu školu da ti uskrate i vrtic
> Inače kaj mi prošlo kroz glavu, u slučaju da kopirate na vrtić i u slučaju da vam uvjetuju skraćeno onda uzmi neki boravak od 9-15 jer posle ručka imaju program za skolu


A morali smo ih prijaviti za malu školu jer smo se bojali ako ih ne prijavimo da nas uopće neće uzeti. Iskreno, niti mi ne želimo da nam djeca budu baš u vrtiću 10 sati; par sati bi nam bilo super, ali vidjet ćemo što ćemo i hoćemo li uopće bilo što dobiti.

----------


## sirius

Mala skola je obavezna. Ne bi vas nitko mogao odbiti.

----------


## jelena.O

da ali ja sam pitala pošto su upisani u malu školu, da se neko ne sjeti da je to to i s tog razloga ne dobe vrtić.

prijave u malu školu su još tjedan-dva , kaj ne?

----------


## Amondi

> da ali ja sam pitala pošto su upisani u malu školu, da se neko ne sjeti da je to to i s tog razloga ne dobe vrtić.
> 
> prijave u malu školu su još tjedan-dva , kaj ne?


Da!

----------


## Amondi

> Mala skola je obavezna. Ne bi vas nitko mogao odbiti.


Ma znamo, ali već pušemo na hladno i fakat više nismo sigurni kako bi se stvari mogle odvijati  :Cekam:

----------


## jelena.O

jeste uspjeli danas kaj?

----------


## Amondi

> jeste uspjeli danas kaj?


Kak se uzme; bila u Centru, trebala sam napisati zahtjev za preporuku pa će sad (čitaj: sutra, prekosutra) preporuka biti napisana i poslana u vrtić u našem kvartu (kamo i pripadamo). 
Dakle..vrtić je još uvijek neizvjestan  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lili75

Mozda lupetam al  cure sta mislite jel.bi pomoglo Amondi da ode u gradski ured tamo di su nadlezni za predskolski odgoj i ljudski zatrazi pomoc za rjesenje svog problema? 
 Sto mislite? 

I zasto da soc.radnica napise jednu preporuku za kvartovski vrtic neka ih potpise vise pa da ih mozete predati i u druge vrtice.Meni je to posve logicno probat na vise mjesta a vjerojatno trqze original lnu preporuku.

Nevjerojatno di mi zivimo i s kakvim problemima se ljudi susrecu...

drz.se Amondi mora bit neko rjesenje samo polako!!

----------


## čokolada

Jesi li kontaktirala neku "glavu" iz Gradskog ureda?

----------


## Amondi

Kontaktirat nekog u Gradskom uredu mi je zadnja opcija ne bude li ništa od vrtića bez obzira na preporuku. Ovaj tjedan se još strpim pa sljedeći tjedan poduzimamo daljnje korake.
Super ste cure, hvala na podršci!  :grouphug:

----------


## Lili75

al idući tjedan probaj direkt u Gradskom, kad ide od glave onda sve može nažalost u ovoj državi, gradu,... sretno!!!

----------


## Nera

Sretno Amondi!

----------


## Amondi

Hvala cure!

----------


## Amondi

Danas je zvala psihologica iz našeg vrtića i za tjedan dana smo naručeni na razgovor zajedno sa djecom. U telefonskom razgovoru mi je rekla da ćemo tada razmotriti mogućnosti za dječicu (štogod to značilo). Baš me zanima!  :Unsure:

----------


## čokolada

Da nije bacila oko na forum?  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

a možda je ipak CZZO odreagirao

----------


## Amondi

> Da nije bacila oko na forum?


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

A jesi me nasmijala u rano jutro!

----------


## Amondi

> a možda je ipak CZZO odreagirao


Ne bih rekla jer sam tek prekjučer predala zahtjev za preporukom, a Centar mi je najavio da će do kraja tjedna to biti gotovo. Ne vjerujem da su baš tako brzi  :Trči:  :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

> A jesi me nasmijala u rano jutro!


Ha, čuj, ne bi bilo prvi put da recimo u Jutarnjem osvane "intervju" s tobom.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ne bih rekla jer sam tek prekjučer predala zahtjev za preporukom, a Centar mi je *najavio da će do kraja tjedna to biti gotovo.* Ne vjerujem da su baš tako brzi


možda su ovi stvarno direkt predali odmah, inače u moje vrijem kad sam imala neke njihio+ove usluge, to su odmah rješavali na licu mjesta, nisi trebal pisati zahtjeve da bi netko za 4 dana nešto napravio, napose ne takav papir koji im stvarno zauzima 10 min dnevnog posla

----------


## Amondi

Jutro svima! 
Mislim da vam nisam ispričala pričicu vezanu za prijavu djece kod pedijatra. Dakle, dolazim kod pedijatra i već na ulaznim vratima, ne možeš a da ne vidiš velikim slovima napisano kako zbog popunjenosti trenutno ne primaju nove pacijente. Bez obzira, strpljivo čekam dok se vrata ne otvore (jer piše kucati samo u hitnim slučajevima). Uđem, počnem rečenicom: vidim na vratima da ne primate nove pacijente, ali..mi imamo specifičnu sitauaciju, nedugo smo posvojili dvoje djece... Nisam niti dovršila rečenicu, a pedijatrica je već rekla: u redu, naravno da ćemo ih primiti, vi ste svoje napravili.  :grouphug: 
E kad bi svi tako reagirali i bili susretljivi (kad se samo sjetim ove trakavice s vrtićem)  :Nope:

----------


## Apsu

Bas lijepo!  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

vidiš ko bi reko baš lijepo, 

ali još uvijek sam u uvjerenju da ne živiš na zapadu, tu bi se malo više morala pomučiti i oko doktora

----------


## čokolada

Moju je veliku odmah primio vrlo pretrpani i popularni trešnjevački pedijatar, a kasnije i manje popularna, ali jednako popunjena zapadna pedijatrica. Tako to treba i biti.

----------


## Amondi

> vidiš ko bi reko baš lijepo, 
> 
> ali još uvijek sam u uvjerenju da ne živiš na zapadu, tu bi se malo više morala pomučiti i oko doktora


Živimo na zapadu (mislim..zapadnom dijelu grada) i stvarno nas je primila vrlo tražena pedijatrica  :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> Moju je veliku odmah primio vrlo pretrpani i popularni trešnjevački pedijatar, a kasnije i manje popularna, ali jednako popunjena zapadna pedijatrica. Tako to treba i biti.


Slažem se, tako bi trebalo biti  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

možda će se isto posrečiti i s vrtićem

sretno

----------


## Peterlin

> možda će se isto posrečiti i s vrtićem
> 
> sretno


A možda bi i pedijatar mogao reći koju dobru za vrtić... Ionako mora napisati papire da su djeca zdrava. Možda bi se to moglo malo presložiti. 

Oni se svi poznaju - zdravstveni voditelj i ravnatelj i stručna služba. Ako je pedijatar sklon vrtiću, moždaaaaa bi se tu dalo štogod pogurati.

Sretno!

----------


## DeDada

Bar s pedijatrom niste imali problema, mi smo kod prvog dobili košaricu jer primaju samo novorođenčad  :Laughing:

----------


## Amondi

Vezano za izbor pedijatra... 
Jučer dođemo mi u HZZO sa tim papirima od novoizabranog pedijatra (takva je procedura) i žena na šalteru nam veli da moramo još ispuniti neki zahtjev i ako ga ostavimo njima, trebat će otprilike 3 tjedna da to bude gotovo (dakle, da u sustavu piše da su nam djeca kod izabranog pedijatra). TRI TJEDNA!!! Ali, ako želite, kaže ne baš preljubazna teta na šalteru, možete i sami odnijeti sve te papire u Mihanovićevu. Ok..odemo mi u Mihanovićevu (govorim mi, jer s autom smo kako bismo bili brži, a ako sam solo nemam se gdje sparkati...) . Uglavnom, dođem ja u Mihanovićevu, teta je je bila ljubazna no ono što me malo zateklo je opetovano traženje Rješenja o posvojenju odnosno Potvrde kojom to dokazujemo. Mislim si, ali nisam joj rekla, pa djeca ne bi mogla dobiti niti to što sam joj donijela od pedijatra da nismo već prije na HZZO-u predali potvrdu kojom dokazujemo posvojenje. Nisam to imala uza se i rekla sam da ću donijeti u ponedjeljak. Dakle..nisam ništa obavila  :Nope: 
Još nismo izabrali stomatologa. Zar nas čeka ista priča?! 
I tko zna što nas čeka u utorak na razgovoru u vrtiću  :Confused:

----------


## Amondi

> možda će se isto posrečiti i s vrtićem
> 
> sretno


Nadamo se! 
Hvala!

----------


## DeDada

Nemaš ti njima zašto nositi rješenje! To im apsolutno ništa ne znači, djeca se prebacuju i dovoljna je zdravstvena iskaznica i potpis roditelja!

----------


## Jadranka

To cekanje na pedijatra ne bi trebalo imat puno veze. On vas moze uredno primat i davat uputnice i recepte bili vi kod njega sluzbeno upisani ili ne. Bar je to nase iskustvo s promjenom pedijatra. A i moje s promjenom doktora.

----------


## jelena.O

moraš biti upisan okod pedijatra da ti on može davat lijekove i uputnice,ali tu prijavu sam ja odmah odrađivala i uvijek su pred menom to rješavali, ne kužim priču od 3 tjedna

----------


## Jadranka

> moraš biti upisan okod pedijatra da ti on može davat lijekove i uputnice,ali tu prijavu sam ja odmah odrađivala i uvijek su pred menom to rješavali, ne kužim priču od 3 tjedna


Jesi sigurna? Nama je stvarno davala dok jos nismo bili sluzbeno upisani. A i kad sam se razbolila kad sam bila van Splita, uredno sam isla kod drugog doktora opce prakse, vec  gradu u kojem sam bila. I taj doktor mi je uredno davao recepte bez problema. Isto vrijedi i za maloga. Proslo ljeto mi je doktor na Hvaru dao uputnicu za pregled u bolnici u Splitu.

----------


## jelena.O

Ako imaš doktora koji radi na princip e ne može dobit recept pisani jer nema formular uputnice može printat
Nego moj komentar je bio na 3tjedna da im treba da upišu djecu

----------


## Amondi

'Dan svima!  :Smile: 
Evo..danas smo konačno obavili i tu promjenu pedijatra, a da ne velim kako danas potvrda o posvojenju uopće nije bila potrebna  :Cekam: 
Pa tko je tu lud?  :Confused: 
Kako bilo, to je iza nas. Sutra nas čeka razgovor sa psihologom u našem vrtiću, kamo djeca po mjestu stanovanja i pripadaju. Svakako javim kako je prošlo.
Imam još jedno pitanje: koliko je vremena, kod vas koji ste posvojili, prošlo od trenutka dolaska djeteta zauvijek k vama pa do onog istinskog osjećaja povezanosti sa djetetom?

----------


## čokolada

Nema ničeg odmah. Samo polako. I sve je normalno.

----------


## DeDada

Kako Cokolada kaze, polako. Svaki put kad se malo vise povezete, mislit ces da je to to. A kad te onako cvrsto zagrle, znatt ces da je to to  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Dakle, današnji razgovor u vrtiću. Tete ljubazne, znaju posao, razgovarale s djecom, davale im zadatke. 
Ali...što je najvažnije: DJECA NAM KREĆU U VRTIĆ!!!! Jeeeej!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Navodno su se neka djeca ispisala pa ima mjesta. Koji god razlog bio, dječica će konačno krenuti u vrtić!
Kako stvari sada stoje, od sljedećeg ponedjeljka  :Grin:  :Yes:

----------


## jelena.O

super!!!!!!!!!!!!!! javljaj i dalje

----------


## Val

lijepe vijesti!!!

----------


## Lili75

jeeee....jako sam sretna zbog vas *Amondi*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Amondi

Hvala cure!  :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

Navodno se zbog Bandicevih mama odgojiteljica odredjeni broj djece ispisao iz ZG vrtica. Ali koji god razlog bio, radujem se da ste uspjeli!

----------


## Amondi

Dakle, rpiča se nastavlja...
Naime, preged kod pedijatrice (kako bismo mogli dobiti potvrdu da su djeca zdrava) imamo tek za mjesec dana. Možemo se samo nadati da će sutra, kad odemo u vrtić nositi još neke papire , imati razumijevanja za to (trenutno) neimanje potvrde o zdravstvenom statusu naše djece.

----------


## Peterlin

> Dakle, rpiča se nastavlja...
> Naime, preged kod pedijatrice (kako bismo mogli dobiti potvrdu da su djeca zdrava) imamo tek za mjesec dana. Možemo se samo nadati da će sutra, kad odemo u vrtić nositi još neke papire , imati razumijevanja za to (trenutno) neimanje potvrde o zdravstvenom statusu naše djece.


A gdje su djeca bila prijavljena PRIJE nego ste ih vi prijavili? Pa idi po potvrdu tamo gdje su im ranije bili kartoni. Sretno!

----------


## jelena.O

Peterlinova ideja nije loša

----------


## Amondi

> A gdje su djeca bila prijavljena PRIJE nego ste ih vi prijavili? Pa idi po potvrdu tamo gdje su im ranije bili kartoni. Sretno!


Predaleko. 
Vidjet ćemo što će nam sutra reći u našem vrtiću.

----------


## Peterlin

> Predaleko. 
> Vidjet ćemo što će nam sutra reći u našem vrtiću.


Ne moraš odlaziti onamo. Nazovi, nek ti pošalju faksom ili e-mailom.

----------


## Nera

Divno za priču o pedijatru!
Sjajno kaj kreću u vrtić!

----------


## Amondi

Dakle, saga o vrtiću se nastavlja  :Shock: 
Po dogovoru, odnesemo mi danas papir što su nas još tražili, pitam za tu potvrdu od pedijatra da su djeca zdrava, kažem kako pregled imamo tek 20.10. i pitam može li potvrda od starog pedijatra kod kojeg su djeca bila do dolaska k nama. Rekoše: može! Ali...djeca ne mogu u vrtić dok to ne stigne, ali čak nije niti samo to nego treba donijeti još papira kojom dokazujemo ovo i ono. Nemam problem što za sve u našoj državi treba hrpa papira, ali imam problem što nam prvi puta nisu rekli treba ovih deset stvari i to je to. A ne ovak...šećeš svaki drugi dan i nosiš po jedan papir, da bi ti tada rekli da treba ipak još nešto. Ponavljam, jasno mi je da sve to treba, ali nije mi jasno zašto odmah nismo znali što nam sve treba.
U svakom slučaju, djeca ne kreću u ponedjeljak u vrtić; tek kad dođe potvrda od bivšeg pedijatra (što je već vjerojatno danas stiglo i faksom u vrtić) i kad još donesemo neke papire...e tek onda tek djeca mogu krenuti...
Zapravo, više nemam što za reći... :Nope:  :Nope:

----------


## jelena.O

A nisi tražila da i tebi pošalje za svaki slučaj istu potvrdu?kaj ti fali, možda to sve imaš i doma pa s kopiraš?

----------


## jelena.O

Trebaš i kopiju cjepne knjizice

----------


## Amondi

Treba potvrda da smo prijavljeni na mirovinsko (?!) i prosjek plaće za 2015.

----------


## jelena.O

Ovo Za mirovinski čini mi se da se može preko e-gradanina, a prosjek plaća je najmanja sitnica to su vam dali u veljači Ip obrazac u firmi, ali ako slučajno to nemaš onda zamoli racunovotkinju to bi ona mogla za čas riješiti. Kaj još?

----------


## Amondi

To je to...ali ono kaj nam ide na živce je ono što sam već gore spomenula; zar nam nisu prvi puta mogli reći što nam sve treba?! A ne da svako malo donosimo papir po papir  :Shock:

----------


## Amondi

> A nisi tražila da i tebi pošalje za svaki slučaj istu potvrdu?kaj ti fali, možda to sve imaš i doma pa s kopiraš?


jesam, jesam

----------


## Jadranka

> To je to...ali ono kaj nam ide na živce je ono što sam već gore spomenula; zar nam nisu prvi puta mogli reći što nam sve treba?! A ne da svako malo donosimo papir po papir


Meni se cini da vam treba sve sto je i svima drugima trebalo kad su se prvi put prijavljivali za vrtic. Probaj nac zadnji natjecaj pa vidit sto se trazi - da ne bi bilo jos iznenadjenja  :Wink:  cudo jedno kako vam nisu mogli sve odjednom rec :/

----------


## Amondi

> Meni se cini da vam treba sve sto je i svima drugima trebalo kad su se prvi put prijavljivali za vrtic. Probaj nac zadnji natjecaj pa vidit sto se trazi - da ne bi bilo jos iznenadjenja  cudo jedno kako vam nisu mogli sve odjednom rec :/


Pa to i ja kažem!

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa to i ja kažem!


Eh , ima dobro organiziranih vrtića i onih koji to nisu. Kako ti padne grah.... Offt. Naš vrtić je bio jako dobro organiziran, ali prema komentarima susjeda koji sad ondje imaju djecu, to više nije tako.

Ont. Na web stranici zagreb.hr i općenito stranicama lokalnih samouprava imaš popis dokumenata za upis. Sretno s birokracijom...

----------


## Amondi

Da vas pitam; kako je tekao ovaj prijelaz sa plaće od poslodavca na plaću kad si na posvojiteljskom? Mogu li očekivati da će biti nekog kašnjenja sad ovaj prvi mjesec ili?

----------


## jelena.O

može ti se desiti malo kašnjenje računaj da oni isplačuju iza 18, najćešće oko 27

----------


## Amondi

> može ti se desiti malo kašnjenje računaj da oni isplačuju iza 18, najćešće oko 27


Jel se taj 18.-ti u mjesecu odnosi za plaču za prethodni mjesec?

----------


## jelena.O

Da ali velim u većini je bliže 27,18.je pretežno djecji

----------


## Amondi

Cure, djecica nam od ponedjeljka krecu u vrtic!!

----------


## čokolada

Odlično! Uvijek treba burgijati.

----------


## Amondi

> Odlično! Uvijek treba burgijati.


 :Very Happy:  :Laughing:

----------


## Amondi

Opet se, evo vraćam na temu tantruma. Naime, protekli tjedan bio je vrlo iscrpljujuć jer je stariji sin u tri navrata imao stvarno jake ispade (jedan se dogodio i vani). Uz nekontorlirano deranje (bez suza) i vikanja stvarno teških rečenica koje u tim trenucima izlaze iz njegovih usta, pomalo smo u šoku, bez obzira na činjenicu da smo to negdje i očekivali. 
Zanimaju me vaša iskustva. Neću vas pitati što raditi u tim trenucima jer svako je dijete drugačije i svako drugačije reagira na pokušaj roditelja da ga smiri. 
Trenutno se kao roditelji osjećamo loše..kao da nešto krivo radimo, a ne znamo zapravo što.  :Sad:  :Confused:

----------


## sirius

Treba pokusati predvijdjeti i PREDUHITRITI takve situacije.
Kad situacija eskalira ne preostaje nista drugo nego cekati da prode.
Inace, to su njegove frustracije i njegova nemogucnost da se na bolji nacin nosi sa njima, najcesece to nema nikakve veze sa vama osobno ili vama kao roditeljima.

----------


## Peterlin

> Opet se, evo vraćam na temu tantruma. Naime, protekli tjedan bio je vrlo iscrpljujuć jer je stariji sin u tri navrata imao stvarno jake ispade (jedan se dogodio i vani). Uz nekontorlirano deranje (bez suza) i vikanja stvarno teških rečenica koje u tim trenucima izlaze iz njegovih usta, pomalo smo u šoku, bez obzira na činjenicu da smo to negdje i očekivali. 
> Zanimaju me vaša iskustva. Neću vas pitati što raditi u tim trenucima jer svako je dijete drugačije i svako drugačije reagira na pokušaj roditelja da ga smiri. 
> Trenutno se kao roditelji osjećamo loše..kao da nešto krivo radimo, a ne znamo zapravo što.


Nemam iskustva, ali razum mi govori da se radi o teškoćama adaptacije. Vi ste posvojili malo stariju djecu i iako ste čuli o njihovim životnim iskustvima, ne možete znati kako se stvarno osjećaju. Premali su da bi bili u stanju osjetiti zahvalnost za to što ste ih odabrali, a opet, svašta su u svojim kratkim životima prošli. 

Da te utješim, ni biološki roditelji nisu pošteđeni toga da se povrememo zapitaju gdje griješe.... čak zapravo vrlo često. Odgoj nije jednosmjeran proces. Vi odgajate djecu, a ona mijenjaju vas. Potpuno je nebitno jeste li ih rodili ili odabrali. Ni biološka djeca koju odgajaš od prvog dana ne ispunjavaju sva naša očekivanja. A u tom slučaju ne pitamo se gdje griješimo, nego gdje su mala vrata kroz koja možemo doprijeti do njih. Imam pubertetlije pa sam na dnevnoj bazi u takvoj situaciji. Ponekad ne treba činiti ništa nego im treba dati vremena da prorade svoje emocije. A ponekad treba potražiti stručnu pomoć i savjetovanje. Između te dvije krajnosti ima cijeli spektar mogućnosti. Sigurna sam da ćete naći najbolji način, ali dajte sebi i djeci vremena da se priviknete jedni na druge. Meni je čak nakon poroda to trebalo, privikavanje na vlastitu djecu, jer su naš dotadašnji žijot okrenuli naopačke iako smo ih željeli. 

Nadam se da će ti se javiti i netko s posvojiteljskim iskustvom. Možda ima kakva udruga ili grupa podrške gdje možete razmijeniti iskustvo. Sretno i hrabro, ništa niste krivo učinili.

----------


## čokolada

Adopta ima grupe podrške, kontaktiraj ih, uz stručne osobe sudjeluju također i posvojitelji s iskustvom. Uvijek je dobro imati neku osobu ili grupu gdje istreseš problem i proanaliziraš ga.

Nemam vlastito iskustvo, ali znam da je to sve normalno i da nema veze s vama osobno. Najvaznije je zadržati hladnu glavu i ne obazirati se na reakcije okoline, a nakon "napada" razgovarati i pokazati razumijevanje i prihvaćanje ma što da se dogodi. 
Uvijek ćemo biti tu za vas, volimo vas što god da napravite, nikad vas necemo napustiti, razumijemo vas. 
Oni trenutno ne mogu i ne znaju drugačije izraziti svoj strah i frustraciju.

----------


## Peterlin

Amondi, od jučer razmišljam što bi mm i ja učinili da smo na vašem mjestu (jer imali smo kojekakvih situacija, pa smo to i radili).

Svojevremeno mi je puno pomogla knjiga Violet Oaklander "Put do dječjeg srca". Postoji i staro Nolitovo izdanje pod naslovom "Prozori u svet naše dece".

Nemoj se opterećivati sa čitanjem ako nemaš vremena. Ni ja se ne sjećam detalja, ali nije to ni važno. Žena je u svrhe terapije koristila igre glinom i plastelinom. Glina je savršen medij za igranje i za ispucavanje frustracija. Mekana je, možeš ju gnječiti, možeš ju udarati, rezati, maltretirati kako god želiš, a na kraju opet formirati u istu kuglu kakva je bila. Glina ne uzvraća udarce, ali dobro amortizira sve naše udarce. 

Mi smo znali glinu dati djeci na stol (ponekad plastelin ili češće lako dostupan glinamol) i pustiti da se igraju. Oni za kuhinjskim stolom, ja za sudoperom ili štednjakom, a mm na stolcu s njima. Pili bi kavu ili čaj ili ništa - kako nam je puhnulo.

Djeca su se znala dugo vremena super zabavljati. Nismo ih silili da sjede ako im se nije htjelo, nego je to bilo ponuđeno i obično bi obojica došli i zabavljali se. Ponekad je bila samo glina, ponekad slano tijesto (imam negdje upute za izradu, pa ću staviti ako treba), ponekad bih tome dodala čačkalice, šibice ili slamke izrezane na duljinu 4 prsta. U ovo doba godine popularni su kesteni i žirevi. Isto je zgodna i krumpirova tiskara. Nije uopće važno... Pustite djecu da se izražavaju kako god žele. Cijena će povremeno biti prljava kuhinja. Nije važno, vrijedno je toga. 

Uz igre glinom čut ćete koješta i vidjeti koješta. Uz akvarele i druge vrste bojica isto. Ne možete vjerovati što sve izađe iz njihovih glava kad se tako izražavaju. Treba ih samo pustiti na miru. Ako traže pomoć i uzor - može, ali nije nužno. BILO KAKVA aktivnost za stolom (ne prisiljavati, nego ponuditi u obliku igre) je dobrodošla. U početku ponudite puno različitih stvari (ne sve odjednom, nego štajaznam 2x tjedno ili kako već djeca budu tražila, čak svakome od njih prilagodiš prema njegovim vlastitim potrebama). To je proces, ali vrijedi. Ne opterećujete se kućnim poslovima, smanjite kriterije na minimum i malo pomalo sve bi trebalo doći na mjesto. 

Dobru zabavu! Nadam se da će vam biti ugodno i korisno, pogotovo sad kad krenu kiše i kad se sve manje bude moglo biti vani. A knjige stigneš proučiti... Ima ih još, ali spomenut ću samo jednu, da ne pretjeram - 365 dana bez televizije (Steve & Ruth Bennett)

Što se općenitih napomena o djeci i roditeljima i njihovom položaju u društvu tiče, kad uhvatiš vremena - topla preporuka za knjigu Penelope Leach: Djeca prva

----------


## DeDada

Jedino što ti možemo reći je, proći će. Stvarno sve prođe  :Smile:  Izdržite do tad

----------


## Amondi

Cure, divne ste i HVALA vam na svemu napisanom. Iako smo prosvjetni djelatnici, sada zapravo to i nismo. Sada smo roditelji! Tako da pokušavamo struku staviti sa strane i biti "samo" mama i tata.
Hvala Peterlin na podsjećanje za plastelin i glinamol; to (još) nismo probali, ali svakako budemo. 
Najvažnija vijest danas je da su djeca krenula u vrtić  :Very Happy:  :Yes:  Jedva su dočekali. Nakon upoznavanja s tetom, već je svatko od njih bio na svojoj strani istražujući čega sve ima u prostoriji. Na žalost, MM nije mogao ići jer radi ujutro pa sam ih ja danas samo odvela i popričala s tetom. 
Danas će ostati kraće i jedva čekam čuti njihove dojmove kad dođem po njih.
Javim se!
PS. Još jednom svima hvala na svim savjetima i prijedlozima 
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Amondi

> Adopta ima grupe podrške, kontaktiraj ih, uz stručne osobe sudjeluju također i posvojitelji s iskustvom. Uvijek je dobro imati neku osobu ili grupu gdje istreseš problem i proanaliziraš ga.
> 
> Nemam vlastito iskustvo, ali znam da je to sve normalno i da nema veze s vama osobno. Najvaznije je zadržati hladnu glavu i ne obazirati se na reakcije okoline, a nakon "napada" razgovarati i pokazati razumijevanje i prihvaćanje ma što da se dogodi. 
> Uvijek ćemo biti tu za vas, volimo vas što god da napravite, nikad vas necemo napustiti, razumijemo vas. 
> Oni trenutno ne mogu i ne znaju drugačije izraziti svoj strah i frustraciju.


Hvala ti! Znamo za to!

----------


## Peterlin

> Cure, divne ste i HVALA vam na svemu napisanom. Iako smo prosvjetni djelatnici, sada zapravo to i nismo. Sada smo roditelji! Tako da pokušavamo struku staviti sa strane i biti "samo" mama i tata.
> Hvala Peterlin na podsjećanje za plastelin i glinamol; to (još) nismo probali, ali svakako budemo. 
> Najvažnija vijest danas je da su djeca krenula u vrtić  Jedva su dočekali. Nakon upoznavanja s tetom, već je svatko od njih bio na svojoj strani istražujući čega sve ima u prostoriji. Na žalost, MM nije mogao ići jer radi ujutro pa sam ih ja danas samo odvela i popričala s tetom. 
> Danas će ostati kraće i jedva čekam čuti njihove dojmove kad dođem po njih.
> Javim se!
> PS. Još jednom svima hvala na svim savjetima i prijedlozima


Držim fige da im u vrtiću bude ok. Vjerujem da će biti dobro - malo u vrtiću, malo doma, tako da imaju mogućnost odmicati se od jedne nove situacije/sredine u drugu i tako si olakšati adaptaciju. Nije im lako jer su ostali bez svog sigurnog mjesta, tj. tek moraju prihvatiti novo sigurno mjesto. To ide polako. Cure posvojiteljice su već sve rekle.

Još jedan način nenametljivog poticanja djece da izraze svoje emocije je domaće kazalište lutaka i općenito plišane igračke kojima djeca daju svoje osobine. Moji su dečki to obožavali. Čak smo i sami izrađivali lutke, ali to nije nužno. Mali plišani medo gumicom pričvršćen na drvenu kuhaču je ok, ali ni kuhača nije nužna. Čak i obojeni prsti mogu poslužiti https://img1.etsystatic.com/000/0/68....335946129.jpg 

Iz usta igračaka čovjek često čuje što djeca stvarno misle. Nikada ih tome nismo učili, samo smo im dali sredstva za igru. Možda ćete morati biti strpljivi ipažljivo osluškivati što "igračke" govore. Bome, moji su sada u 16. i 17. godini, a još ponekad posegnu za tim metodama - kad mi trebaju nešto reći, a to nije baš ugodno (recimo loša ocjena ili nešto što ih muči), to mi kaže omiljeni plišani pas. Tako im je valjda lakše komunicirati.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Amondi citam redovno al tlaka mi je logirat se preko moba..sam sam tu pa da vam pozelim srecu u vrticu, vidim da je bilo peripetija..
Peterlin sviđaju mi se tvoje ideje, jedva cekam priliku da primjenim :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi citam redovno al tlaka mi je logirat se preko moba..sam sam tu pa da vam pozelim srecu u vrticu, vidim da je bilo peripetija..
> Peterlin sviđaju mi se tvoje ideje, jedva cekam priliku da primjenim


 :Very Happy:  :Smile: 
Hvala!

----------


## jelena.O

Jesu li se dečki privikli na vrtić?

----------


## Amondi

> Jesu li se dečki privikli na vrtić?




Jesu, vec prvi dan prosli tjedan

----------


## Nera

> Jesu, vec prvi dan prosli tjedan


Super!

----------


## Amondi

Evo me opet! Sad vidim da sve ono što sam napisla preko moba kao odgovor jesu li se djeca privikla na vrtić, nije ovdje osim prve rečenice  :Shock: 
Dakle, krenuo je drugi tjedan vrtića, klincima se jako sviđa. Prvi tjedan ostajali su isprva dva sata pa do ručka i evo jučer i danas ostaju do 15 h. Moram naglasiti kako oni zaista zaista vole ići u vrtić. Kad dođem/dođemo po njih, trče k nama, ali istovremeno pitaju kaj već idemo doma  :Grin: 
Ugl. lijepo im je, ja uspijem puno toga kod kuće napraviti što ne mogu kad su oni kod kuće (zapravo nije da ne mogu nego jednostavno ne želim baviti se npr. pospremanjem ormara kada su oni kod kuće).
Sve u svemu, vrtička era dobro je započela  :Smile:  :Sing:

----------


## Nera

> Evo me opet! Sad vidim da sve ono što sam napisla preko moba kao odgovor jesu li se djeca privikla na vrtić, nije ovdje osim prve rečenice 
> Dakle, krenuo je drugi tjedan vrtića, klincima se jako sviđa. Prvi tjedan ostajali su isprva dva sata pa do ručka i evo jučer i danas ostaju do 15 h. Moram naglasiti kako oni zaista zaista vole ići u vrtić. Kad dođem/dođemo po njih, trče k nama, ali istovremeno pitaju kaj već idemo doma 
> Ugl. lijepo im je, ja uspijem puno toga kod kuće napraviti što ne mogu kad su oni kod kuće (zapravo nije da ne mogu nego jednostavno ne želim baviti se npr. pospremanjem ormara kada su oni kod kuće).
> Sve u svemu, vrtička era dobro je započela


Kako je to divno!
Moji su svi kretali s god-dvije pa nakon prvog prihvaćanja i veselja krene odbijanje, a onda mirenje sa sudbinom - kaj se mora, mora se.
Dečki su željni društva i predškolci, hoću reći stariji uzrast, su pa je divno da je vrtićka prilagodba tako divno prošla.

----------


## Lili75

Pekrasno da.im je prilagodba tako lijepo prosla. Djeci treba drustvo vrsnjaka a i ti stignes neke stvari obaviti. Jako mi je drago zbog vas.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Super!  :Smile:  nisam ni sumnjala  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Evo mene opet  :Very Happy: 
Dakle, dva tjedna vrtića su iza nas, dečkima je u vrtiću super. Tete ih hvale da su dobri, posebno starijeg. E sad..stariji u zadnja dva tri tjedna ima učestale ispade kod kuće (mlađi se smirio), a posebno otkako ide u vrtić  :Confused: 
Dođemo kući i on nakon nekog vremena "poludi". Niti MM, niti ja ne možemo dokučiti razlog. Zaista puno razgovaramo i s jednim i s drugim, ali trenutno ne nalazimo razlog njegovog (ne baš lijepog ponašanja) kada dođemo kući. Kad se smiri pitamo je li se nešto dogodilo u vrtiću..Ili je to možda naprosto privikavanje na novi ritam? 
I još me nešto zanima; obzirom da su braća, da ih je dvoje, kakva su vaša iskustva vezana za posljedice nepoželjnog ponašanja. Npr. ako jedno od njih napravi nesto za što treba postojati posljedica (recimo ne može u park), trebaju li oboje ostati kod kuće sa mnom ili MM ili je u redu da onaj koji ne može u park ostane kod kuće, a onaj drugi ide van? Čisto me zanimaju vaša mišljenja ili iskustva. 
Hvala  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo mene opet 
> Dakle, dva tjedna vrtića su iza nas, dečkima je u vrtiću super. Tete ih hvale da su dobri, posebno starijeg. E sad..stariji u zadnja dva tri tjedna ima učestale ispade kod kuće (mlađi se smirio), a posebno otkako ide u vrtić 
> Dođemo kući i on nakon nekog vremena "poludi". Niti MM, niti ja ne možemo dokučiti razlog. Zaista puno razgovaramo i s jednim i s drugim, ali trenutno ne nalazimo razlog njegovog (ne baš lijepog ponašanja) kada dođemo kući. Kad se smiri pitamo je li se nešto dogodilo u vrtiću..Ili je to možda naprosto privikavanje na novi ritam? 
> I još me nešto zanima; obzirom da su braća, da ih je dvoje, kakva su vaša iskustva vezana za posljedice nepoželjnog ponašanja. Npr. ako jedno od njih napravi nesto za što treba postojati posljedica (recimo ne može u park), trebaju li oboje ostati kod kuće sa mnom ili MM ili je u redu da onaj koji ne može u park ostane kod kuće, a onaj drugi ide van? Čisto me zanimaju vaša mišljenja ili iskustva. 
> Hvala


Vaš stariji se očito jako trudi u vrtiću, ali očito tamo i potroši sve svoje rezerve tolerancije i strpljenja. To ima svoju cijenu u ne baš lijepom ponašanju doma. Ja bih u tome tražila dobru stranu: adaptacija na vas doma ide dobro kad dijete nije u strahu pokazati vam i svoju ne baš uzornu stranu.

Inače, cijeli svoj roditeljski vijek muku mučim s tvojim drugim pitanjem... moj mlađi je često znao zaslužiti kaznu koja bi pogodila i starijega da se radilo o prisilnom odlasku iz parka ili preskakanju večernje pričice. Trebalo mi je puno mašte da smislim disciplinske mjere koje se mogu provesti pojedinačno, pogotovo ako je jedan roditelj sam s djecom... Moj mlađi nije tip kod kojeg bi nešto vrijedile rečenice "sad si me razočarao"  i to mi je uvijek bilo teško. Nemam nikakav savjet. Smislit ćeš već n2što. Djeca nam to obično sama pokažu...

----------


## čokolada

Amondi, vjerojatno si već vidjela, ali svejedno ovdje lijepim

POZIV POSVOJITELJSKIM OBITELJIMA
NA PRIJAVU ZA BESPLATAN CIKLUS DJEČJIH PSIHODRAMSKIH RADIONICA 
Centar za psihosocijalnu dobrobit djece i mladih DJEČJA POSLA u partnerstvu sa Centrom za socijalnu skrb Zagreb i udrugom „Na drugi način“ te uz financijsku podršku Grada Zagreba provodi projekt „Terapija igrom za djecu u procesu i nakon posvojenja“.
U sklopu ovog Projekta održat će se ciklus psihodramskih radionica za posvojenu djecu predškolskog i osnovnoškolskog uzrasta. Cikluspodrazumijeva UVODNI RAZGOVOR S RODITELJIMA, SUSRET UPOZNAVANJA S DJETETOM, 8 GRUPNIH RADIONICA (intenzitetom 1xtjedno, prosječnog trajanja 90 min) te ZAVRŠNI RAZGOVOR S RODITELJIMA i konzultacije po potrebi. 
Navedene projektne aktivnosti provode u terapeutskom paru psihologinje i dječje psihoterapeutkinje Maja Bošnjak Goleš i Slavica Dević Ivanko.
PRIJAVE za uključivanje djece u dječju psihodramsku grupu molimo poslati do kraja listopada 2016. na info@djecjaposla.hr. U prijavi je potrebno navesti ime i dob djeteta te telefonski broj roditelja.

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi, vjerojatno si već vidjela, ali svejedno ovdje lijepim
> 
> POZIV POSVOJITELJSKIM OBITELJIMA
> NA PRIJAVU ZA BESPLATAN CIKLUS DJEČJIH PSIHODRAMSKIH RADIONICA 
> Centar za psihosocijalnu dobrobit djece i mladih DJEČJA POSLA u partnerstvu sa Centrom za socijalnu skrb Zagreb i udrugom „Na drugi način“ te uz financijsku podršku Grada Zagreba provodi projekt „Terapija igrom za djecu u procesu i nakon posvojenja“.
> U sklopu ovog Projekta održat će se ciklus psihodramskih radionica za posvojenu djecu predškolskog i osnovnoškolskog uzrasta. Cikluspodrazumijeva UVODNI RAZGOVOR S RODITELJIMA, SUSRET UPOZNAVANJA S DJETETOM, 8 GRUPNIH RADIONICA (intenzitetom 1xtjedno, prosječnog trajanja 90 min) te ZAVRŠNI RAZGOVOR S RODITELJIMA i konzultacije po potrebi. 
> Navedene projektne aktivnosti provode u terapeutskom paru psihologinje i dječje psihoterapeutkinje Maja Bošnjak Goleš i Slavica Dević Ivanko.
> PRIJAVE za uključivanje djece u dječju psihodramsku grupu molimo poslati do kraja listopada 2016. na info@djecjaposla.hr. U prijavi je potrebno navesti ime i dob djeteta te telefonski broj roditelja.


Nisam vidjela i PUNO PUNO ti hvala! Prijavu sam upravo poslala  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Čokolada, prijavili smo se, sutra MM i ja idemo solo na razgovor, a za dalje ćemo vidjeti. Rečeno nam je da ne uključuju istovremeno braću, tako da ćemo morati odlučiti koga ćemo od naša dva bisera jednom tjedno voditi na radionice. Nekako smo skloniji tome da uključimo starijeg. Vidjet ćemo sutra što će reći tete psihoterapeutkinje  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Inače smo prošli tjedan obavili sistematski pregled za oboje, moramo dalje na neke preglede.
U vrtiću im je i dalje super, vesele nam se kad dođemo po njih, ali uvijek je pitanje; pa zar već? Stvarno im godi druženje s vršnjacima i vesele se vrtiću svaki dan. Samo neka tako i ostane.
 :Klap:  :Yes:

----------


## čokolada

:Klap:

----------


## Amondi

Evo mene opet malo  :Smile: 

Klinci su super, jučer su dobili prvu pozivnicu za rođendan i jako su si sretni zbog toga. A i mi smo..jer oni su u vrtiću nešto više od mjesec dana i evo već su zaslužili poziv  :Very Happy: 
Što se tiče starijeg sina, njega smo odlučili uključiti u psihodramske radionice koje sam gore spominjala i krećemo na to drugi tjedan. Vjerujemo da će biti nadasve korisno.
Također za starijeg čekamo termin za obradu i procjenu u ERF-u. Kad smo već kod toga, ima li netko za preporučiti dobrog psihologa (po mogućnosti da se ne plaća)?
Svi prijedlozi su dobrodošli.

 :Razz:  :Idea:  :Bye:

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo mene opet malo 
> 
> Klinci su super, jučer su dobili prvu pozivnicu za rođendan i jako su si sretni zbog toga. A i mi smo..jer oni su u vrtiću nešto više od mjesec dana i evo već su zaslužili poziv 
> Što se tiče starijeg sina, njega smo odlučili uključiti u psihodramske radionice koje sam gore spominjala i krećemo na to drugi tjedan. Vjerujemo da će biti nadasve korisno.
> Također za starijeg čekamo termin za obradu i procjenu u ERF-u. Kad smo već kod toga, *ima li netko za preporučiti dobrog psihologa (po mogućnosti da se ne plaća)?*
> Svi prijedlozi su dobrodošli.


Ja imam sa svojom djecom dobro iskustvo sa psiholozima u Suvagu (na uputnicu koju dobiješ od pedijatra) ali ne znam da li možeš k njima, jer oni su u službi govorno-jezičnih poremećaja. Možeš ih pitati. Oni imaju i dijagnostiku (vještačenje spremnosti za polazak u školu) i psihoterapije po potrebi. Pitaj - ne škodi: http://www.suvag.hr/sluzba-za-medici...piju-slusanja/

Susjeda je svoje blizance vodila na Rebro - isto na uputnicu, ovdje: http://www.kbc-zagreb.hr/zavod-za-dj...psihoterapiju/ 
Ne znam puno više o tome, ali to će ti pedijatar znati reći kad budeš tražila uputnicu. 

Možda ima i u drugim bolnicama, ali nije mi poznato. Konzultiraj se s pedijatrom. A možeš pitati i ekipu koja organizira radionice psihodrame - to je mala zajednica i dobro se poznaju. Možda ti mogu nekoga preporučiti, a onda dalje ganjaš uputnice kod pedijatra...

Sretno!

----------


## jelena.O

i klaićeva ima psihologe

----------


## Amondi

Evo mene opet  :Very Happy: 
Ne znam jesam li vas već pitala o vašim iskustvima, a vezano za laganje..pa evo..ako već jesam, ne zamjerite na ponavljanju.. kakva su vaša iskustva, reakcije? Uglavnom..dijete ima potrebu svaki dan nešto lagati.. Puno razgovaramo, ali vidimo da od toga trenutno ništa. Uopće ne znamo kako bismo se postavili prema tome. MM i ja nismo mišljenja da treba ignorirati.
Što vi mislite?

----------


## prpa

Mi smo imali problema s laganjem i još se ponekad s time susrećemo. Sva djeca imaju fazu laganja, tako da smo i to uzeli u obzir. U početku je isto tako bilo kao i kod vas, neka laž, izmišljotina...Prvih mjesec dva smo bili popustljiviji, ali svejedno smo razgovarali kako to nije lijepo i pokušali joj objasniti da to nije prihvatljivo ponašanje. Kad je razdoblje "medeog mjeseca" prošlo, zauzeli smo i malo stroži stav. Treba uzeti i u obzir kakva je laž, ali uglavnom za sitnice opet razgovor, no za veće stvari dobila bi kaznu (nema slatkiša taj da, nema crtića i sl.) Recimo kod nas je problem, što naša kći obožava slatko i kad kažem obožava to je doslovce tako...znalo se dogoditi da uzme čokoladu i pojede i kad ja pitam tko je pojeo, naravno njen prvi odgovor bi bio laž. Metodom dedukcije nije teško otkriti tko je kriv, a i loše skriva tragove (ostavi papirić kod kreveta :D). No ona je znala toliko biti ustrajna u nekim svojim lažima, da bi nas ponekad skoro i uvjerila u to. No kad bi saznali pravu istinu, dobila bi i kaznu. Čak smo primijenili i obrnutu psihologiju, odnosno obećali joj nešto i onda poslije rekli da je laž, kako bi i sama vidjela kako se laganjem povrijedi drugu osobu. Sad je starija i objasnili smo joj da sa svakom laži gubi naše povjerenje, odnosno ako ju netko za nešto okrivi i ona nam kaže da nije kriva, mi smo joj rekli kako joj nećemo vjerovati jer nam je često lagala. Uglavnom, sad su te njene laži rijetke i mislim da lagano izlazimo iz te faze, jer je i sama uvidjela da od laganja nema koristi...

----------


## Amondi

Evo..nakon podužeg vremena, opet pišem. 
Iza nas je prosinac i koliko god voljela to doba godine, s druge strane drago mi je da je završio. Za našu djecu, sad kad gledam s malim odmakom, sve je to bilo to much. Prvi poziv na rodjendan od djevojčice iz vrtića, pa prvi izostanak iz vrtića starijeg zbog bolesti,  Sv.Nikola, rodjendan starijeg, osvojen nagradni vikend u Opatiji koji je u cijelosti bio osmišljen za djecu, Badnjak, Božić, rodjendan mlađeg i Nova Godina. Nama je bilo previše, a mogu misliti kako je tek bilo njima. Uzbuđenja su se redala jedno za drugim i koliko god se činilo da su oni to sve super prihvaćali, povremeni nenadani ispadi baš su nam govorili suprotno. 
No eto, to je sve iza nas i konačno smo se vratili u kolotečinu, osim što je sad mladji bolestan pa mora biti kod kuće. Prvih 6 zajedničkih mjeseci smo prošli i idemo hrabro naprijed  :Very Happy:  :Sing:  :fige:  :Trči: 
Za dobre želje nikad kasno pa koristim da vam svima ovdje zaželim svako dobro u 2017.! 
 :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Zar je već prošlo šest mjeseci??!!! Brzo ide vrijeme...

Inače, niste jedini kojima blagdanski cirkusi s vremenom postanu opterećenje - tako je većini obitelji s malom i malo većom djecom. Nakon praznične atmosfere čovjek jedva dočeka kolotečinu. To se zna dogoditi i na ljetnom godišnjem. Ali čini mi se da vam baš dobro ide. Sretno i uživajte!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Amondi sretnih 6 mj zajedno  :Smile:  i vama sve najbolje u ovoj Novoj godini!!!
To sto Petrlin kaze, sigurno je to sve normalno..i nama odraslima bude previse svih tih događanja a kamo li njima.  :Smile: 
Bas mi je drago sto se javljas s vremena na vrijeme.. Uzivajte  :Kiss:

----------


## Amondi

Evo, i mene opet malo, a i U dobru i zlu mi je napomenula kako ne pišem više često.
A stalno kažem, danas ću, sad ću i na kraju prođe dan, pa klinci, obveze i začas se okrene tjedan.
Prošli smo 8 zajedničkih mjeseci, bilo je svega, a vjerujm da nas svašta još i očekuje, svaki dan se susrećemo s nekim novim situacijama, izazovima, lijepim stvarima, malo manje lijepim no sve je to dio roditeljstva.
Sutra nam stariji odlazi u Grad mladih i živo nas interesira kako će se snaći tamo i hoće li moći provesti tjedan bez nas. On hrabro svaki dan kaže da hoće, a i mi se tome nadamo.
Mladji ne ide i bio je zbog toga jako tužan pa smo mu ponudili opciju da, ako želi, može provesti kod bake (moje mame) dva dana tako da i on sutra odlazi od nas na kratko. 
Koliko god da smo zabrinuti hoće li bez nas biti ok, toliko se nadamo da će bez problema biti svatko na svojoj strani dobro, a MM i ja ćemo ta dva dana koliko ne bude obojice, pokušati napuniti baterije za nove izazove.
Nadam se da ne zvučimo kao neki grozni roditelji kojima treba samo malo predaha. Ako nitko drugi, razumjet će nas oni koji su i sami roditelji.
Javim se kako je prošao tjedan  :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lili75

Amondi
drzim fige da lijepo odmorite! Identican plan bi i ja smislila

----------


## Jelena

Amondi,  :Heart: 
Ovo će biti super za sve vas.

----------


## Peterlin

:Heart:  Amondi, super vam ide obiteljski život!  :grouphug: 

Što se tiče Grada mladih - napravili ste najbolje rješenje. I mi smo uvijek gledali da djetetu koje ne ide na izlet ponudimo neku alternativu. Uvijek smo vodili računa da ponuda aktivnosti bude uravnotežena. Dok su bili mali, znali su zajedno ići na ljetovanje/zimovanje, ali kako su rasli, svaki je pokazivao svoje interese i koristio svoje prilike. Srećom, u vrtiću i školi je bilo dovoljno aktivnosti koje su ih zanimale - jedan u školu klizanja, drugi na radionicu žongliranja...Ponekad zajedno, a ponekad im dobro dođe odmor od brata  :Grin: .

Čak i danas je tako. Evo, stariji će na Novigradsko proljeće i na radionicu Hrvatskog filmskog saveza u Kraljevicu, a mlađi još ne zna - vjerojatno na Šoltu (Eklata - škola stranih jezika), a za Kraljevicu je i on zainteresiran.

----------


## DeDada

Kakvi grozni roditelji, to je znak da ste normalni  :Smile:  I nama je ponekad dobro riješiti se malca iako je samo jedan. Znamo se šaliti da kao da imamo trojčeke.

----------


## Amondi

Dakle, stvari stoje ovako: mladji sin je od ponedjeljka kod mojih, mislili smo da cemo vec sljedeci dan po njega,a kad ono, dijete nam se ne da doma. Drugim rijecima, uziva, ipak tamo ima dvoriste na kojem moze non stop boraviti, baka ko baka po difoltu ispunjava svaku njegovu zelju..pa sto bi onda dijete islo kuci?!  :Laughing: 
A stariji sin koji je ovaj tjedan trebao biti u Gradu mladih..e pa jucer navecer morali smo po njega jer je dobio neku temperaturu imzalio se da mu je zlo. Naravno, kada smo mi dosli gore, zlo mu vise nije bilo, a kad smo dosli nasoj kuci, od temperature niti traga niti glasa.. 
Kao sto smo to nekako pretpostavljali i intuitivno osjecali, on nije bio spreman na ovo odvajanje. Prosli tjedan u nekoliko navrata naglasavali smo mu da ne mora ici ako ne zeli no on je ostao ustrajan u tome da ide. 
Kako bilo, to je iza nas, sutra idemo (konacno) po mladjeg sina.
A da! Ova tri dana bez djece jako dobro nam je doslo i bilo nam je zaista potrebno...Od sutra se vracamo svakodnevnom sto pozitivnom sto negativnom stresu  :Very Happy: 
Ps. da se razumijemo, djecica su nam jako nedostajala, nas dom nije bio isti bez njih  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Amondi,  :Kiss: 
Ja sam tek u 6. razredu prviput uživala s drugom djecom, dulji period bez roditelja. Prije mi je bilo baš teško. Odradila bih ta ljetovanja i izlete s izviđačima, strpljivo, al s nelagodom.

----------


## čokolada

Amondi, nemoj se ispričavati što ste umorni i što vam se život sastoji od lijepih i manje lijepih trenutaka. Posvojitelji uvijek važu svaku riječ da ne bi tko pomislio da su ih djeca "razočarala" ili da sami nisu dorasli "zadatku". 
Kao što i biološki roditelji ponekad trebaju par dana tišine za reset, tako i posvojitelji smiju priznati da im je bilo lijepo dok su djeca kod bake ili na izletu  :Wink:  .

----------


## Peterlin

> Dakle, stvari stoje ovako: mladji sin je od ponedjeljka kod mojih, mislili smo da cemo vec sljedeci dan po njega,a kad ono, dijete nam se ne da doma. Drugim rijecima, uziva, ipak tamo ima dvoriste na kojem moze non stop boraviti, baka ko baka po difoltu ispunjava svaku njegovu zelju..pa sto bi onda dijete islo kuci?! 
> A stariji sin koji je ovaj tjedan trebao biti u Gradu mladih..e pa jucer navecer morali smo po njega jer je dobio neku temperaturu imzalio se da mu je zlo. Naravno, kada smo mi dosli gore, zlo mu vise nije bilo, a kad smo dosli nasoj kuci, od temperature niti traga niti glasa.. 
> Kao sto smo to nekako pretpostavljali i intuitivno osjecali, on nije bio spreman na ovo odvajanje. Prosli tjedan u nekoliko navrata naglasavali smo mu da ne mora ici ako ne zeli no on je ostao ustrajan u tome da ide. 
> Kako bilo, to je iza nas, sutra idemo (konacno) po mladjeg sina.
> A da! Ova tri dana bez djece jako dobro nam je doslo i bilo nam je zaista potrebno...Od sutra se vracamo svakodnevnom sto pozitivnom sto negativnom stresu 
> Ps. da se razumijemo, djecica su nam jako nedostajala, nas dom nije bio isti bez njih


Super ste to odradili! Kao da čitam o svojim dečkima - stariji se teško odvajao, a mlađi je uživao u odvajanjima. Takvi su i danas. To je do karaktera - nema nikakve veze s roditeljima, pa čak ni odgojem. I da - svim roditeljima ponekad dobro dođe predah. Sva sreća da postoje školski izleti, ljetovanja i slično, da se oni odmore od nas i mi od njih.

----------


## Amondi

Nakon nekoliko dana od povratka iz Grada mladih, polako su poceli izlaziti neki dogadjaji na povrsinu. Kako je stariji (koji je bio u Gradu mladih) zatvoreniji tip, tako smo i informacije kako mu je bilo, sto mu se svidjalo, sto nije, je li se nesto dogodilo, dobivali na kapaljku. Dakle, ocito da su se pocele dogadjati stvari o kojima smo, kada smo polazili Adoptinu skolicu za posvojitelje, slusali. Tada nam se sve to cinilo jako daleko, a sada je sve tu; pocela su zadirkivanja djece, a on se s tim jednostavno ne zna i ne moze nositi pa ocito proradi psihosomatika. 
Moram priznati da se dosta tesko s tim nosimo, a posebno kad osjetimo indiferentnost teta u vrticu (jer njima je sve to normalno). Ok, mozda za vecinu djece i je, ali nasa djeca ipak nose tesku prtljagu na svojim ledjima i tek trebaju odraditi hrpetinu toga sto ih "šamara" po svim frontovima. 
Ipak, i ovo pisanje ovdje kao i razgovori s onima koji su ili prolazili ili prolaze slicno puno pomaze, dodje mi kao neka terapija. A i sva misljenja i savjeti uvijek su vrlo ljekoviti.
Zato hvala sto citate i pisete svoje komentare i iskustva..meni zaista to pomaze.

 :Kiss:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Lili75

Amondi na što konkretnije misliš pod indiferentnost teta u vrtiću? pa ne mogu i mislim da ne bi smjele jednako tretirat neki issue kod djeteta nedavno posvojenog ili nekog djeteta koji samo ima uobičajene razvojne "faze". nekako mislim da bi svakako trebale imat iviše razmijevanja za dijete koje je toliko toga prošlo u životu i još se zapravo prilagođava.

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi na što konkretnije misliš pod indiferentnost teta u vrtiću? pa ne mogu i mislim da ne bi smjele jednako tretirat neki issue kod djeteta nedavno posvojenog ili nekog djeteta koji samo ima uobičajene razvojne "faze". nekako mislim da bi svakako trebale imat iviše razmijevanja za dijete koje je toliko toga prošlo u životu i još se zapravo prilagođava.


Kao imaju razumijevanja, ali kad im skrenem pozornost da se nesto dogadja (jer cujem od svoje djece), nekako mi se uvijek cini, onako izmedju redova: ma sve je to normalno, to su djeca, nemojte toliko brinuti. Ispadamo kao da smo neki paranoicni roditelji, koji obracaju paznju na (po njima) nevazne stvari. Za nasu djecu, sve stvari su jaaaako bitne i nama je vazna svaka povratna info. 
Ne znam jesam li Lili75 bila dovoljno jasna  :Confused:

----------


## čokolada

Zadirkivanja su u vezi s čim, u vezi s posvojenjem?

----------


## Lili75

*Amondi* jesi jasna si.
ajd odgovori *čokoladi*, zadirkivanaj u vezi čega?

----------


## Amondi

Zadirkivanja nisu vezana za posvajanje.

----------


## Lili75

Ajd daj neki banalan primjer da možemo nekako pojmiti.

Možda i vi trebate učiti djecu da nekako probaju manje "reagirati" na zadirkivanja (rad sebe samih) jer toliko ih toga još čega u životiu kao i svu djecu, možda naučit ih nošenju s takvim situacijama, kako odgovorit djetetu koje ih zadirkuje, jačati im samopouzdanje i sl.

a možete zatražiti i individualni razgovor s tetama a ne onako "s vrata".

----------


## Jelena

Slazem se s lili. Treba im nekako ponuditi par odgovora, odnosno prihvatljivih reakcija. Samo ja ne znam kako to u toj dobi napraviti. Neces stalno moci educirati tete/uciteljice/...
Meni su moji jako rano utuvili u glavu da se vani u svakoj neugodnoj situaciji smijem izvuci na njih, da nema veze ako nije istina (ja imam veliki problem s muljanjem, mislim uvijek da moram istinu reci). To je bilo vrijeme kad smo se igrali vani bez roditelja...

Funkcioniralo je par puta. Vise mi nije trebalo.

----------


## Peterlin

> Nakon nekoliko dana od povratka iz Grada mladih, polako su poceli izlaziti neki dogadjaji na povrsinu. Kako je stariji (koji je bio u Gradu mladih) zatvoreniji tip, tako smo i informacije kako mu je bilo, sto mu se svidjalo, sto nije, je li se nesto dogodilo, dobivali na kapaljku. Dakle, ocito da su se pocele dogadjati stvari o kojima smo, kada smo polazili Adoptinu skolicu za posvojitelje, slusali. Tada nam se sve to cinilo jako daleko, a sada je sve tu; pocela su zadirkivanja djece, a on se s tim jednostavno ne zna i ne moze nositi pa ocito proradi psihosomatika. 
> Moram priznati da se dosta tesko s tim nosimo, a posebno kad osjetimo indiferentnost teta u vrticu (jer njima je sve to normalno). Ok, mozda za vecinu djece i je, ali nasa djeca ipak nose tesku prtljagu na svojim ledjima i tek trebaju odraditi hrpetinu toga sto ih "šamara" po svim frontovima. 
> Ipak, i ovo pisanje ovdje kao i razgovori s onima koji su ili prolazili ili prolaze slicno puno pomaze, dodje mi kao neka terapija. A i sva misljenja i savjeti uvijek su vrlo ljekoviti.
> Zato hvala sto citate i pisete svoje komentare i iskustva..meni zaista to pomaze.


Amondi, tete u vrtiću nisu dovoljne. Moraš tražiti razgovor sa stručnom službom - psihologom i pedagogom. Djeca koja su posvojena trebala bi imati poseban tretman (ne da oni to tako vide, nego da ODGAJATELJI znaju s čim se susreću i kako s tim izlaziti na kraj), a na tome treba raditi stručna služba zajedno s odgajateljima i senzibilizirati ostale klince (i roditelje - znaju sazvati tematski roditeljski sastanak) na to. 

Što se tiče konkretnog savjeta kako da svojim dečkima objasniš tuđe grubosti - reci im (morat ćeš ponoviti 1000 puta, ali budi uporna) da to što im drugi ljudi i djeca govore ne kaže ništa o njima samima, ali zato kaže jako puno o osobi koja je to izgovorila. Poučiš ih da se od toga odmaknu, a dalje će s vremenom shvatiti sami. Moraš djeci doma davati punu potporu, a dio toga je i borba za njihova prava i jednak tretman u svakom trenutku. U našem starom vrtiću psihologica bi s odgajateljima  napravila radionicu s temom "Super je biti različit" i oni bi se time bavili cijeli mjesec ili dulje, prema potrebi. Ne znam kako je sada jer ona je u mirovini, ali bratemili, PROBAJ PREDLOŽITI - najgore što se može dogoditi je NIŠTA. Ako se u vrtiću ništa ne napravi, vi ćete ipak za svoju djecu nešto učiniti jer oni će vidjeti da se za njih zalažete. 

Inače, prosječna djeca su često gruba i okrutna. Nije to namjerno, to je nedostatak socijalnih vještina. Još ih nisu stigli naučiti. Govore sve što im padne na pamet jer nemaju licemjernih ograda kao odrasli. Treba u tome tražiti dobru stranu - bolje u lice nego iza leđa. Stvarno moraš raditi na tome da osnažiš svoje sinove da budu na to manje osjetljivi. Ništa drugo ne trebaš činiti nego svaki put se zalagati da ih sredina tretira kako treba. Nećeš uvijek uspjeti, ali oni će vidjeti da se trudiš. To je često dovoljno. Oni će brzo steći osjećaj da ih ne ostavljate na cjedilu, čak i kad ne uspijete promijeniti svijet. 

Kad budeš imala lufta za literaturu, posudi si Put do dječjeg srca (Violet Oaklander) - ali vjerojatno znaš za tu knjigu. Tu imaš zgodnih uputa kako djecu rasteretiti od frustracija. Svi se s tim susreću, ne samo posvojena djeca. Sve što možemo učiniti da društvo postane bolje je odgojiti djecu kako treba i trajno, sustavno raditi na prepoznavanju njihovih posebnih potreba, koje imaju SVA djeca, ne samo posvojena, bolesna, stranci, ovakvi, onakvi.... Super je biti različit. 

S druge strane - ova ekipa iz Adopta školice nek tebi i tm-u posluži kao mjesto gdje vi možete rješavati svoje brige i frustracije, među istomišljenicima. Dobro je to. 

Sretno!

----------


## Amondi

> Ajd daj neki banalan primjer da možemo nekako pojmiti.
> 
> Možda i vi trebate učiti djecu da nekako probaju manje "reagirati" na zadirkivanja (rad sebe samih) jer toliko ih toga još čega u životiu kao i svu djecu, možda naučit ih nošenju s takvim situacijama, kako odgovorit djetetu koje ih zadirkuje, jačati im samopouzdanje i sl.
> 
> a možete zatražiti i individualni razgovor s tetama a ne onako "s vrata".


Naravno da ih ucimo da je sve to dio zivota i odrastanja. Iza nas su tek mjeseci roditeljstva i na svakodnevnoj razini ucimo nasu djecu zivotu i trudimo se jacati ih na svim razinama. Mozda se u nekim situacijama niti ne stignemo snaci na vrijeme, ali evo i mi jos ucimo.
Sto se tice razgovora s tetama, imali smo razgovor koji nije bio s vrata. Uglavnom je to bio razgovor o ponasanjima nase djece i o tome kako su se snasli i koje sve aktivnosti rade u vrticu.

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi, tete u vrtiću nisu dovoljne. Moraš tražiti razgovor sa stručnom službom - psihologom i pedagogom. Djeca koja su posvojena trebala bi imati poseban tretman (ne da oni to tako vide, nego da ODGAJATELJI znaju s čim se susreću i kako s tim izlaziti na kraj), a na tome treba raditi stručna služba zajedno s odgajateljima i senzibilizirati ostale klince (i roditelje - znaju sazvati tematski roditeljski sastanak) na to. 
> 
> Što se tiče konkretnog savjeta kako da svojim dečkima objasniš tuđe grubosti - reci im (morat ćeš ponoviti 1000 puta, ali budi uporna) da to što im drugi ljudi i djeca govore ne kaže ništa o njima samima, ali zato kaže jako puno o osobi koja je to izgovorila. Poučiš ih da se od toga odmaknu, a dalje će s vremenom shvatiti sami. Moraš djeci doma davati punu potporu, a dio toga je i borba za njihova prava i jednak tretman u svakom trenutku. U našem starom vrtiću psihologica bi s odgajateljima  napravila radionicu s temom "Super je biti različit" i oni bi se time bavili cijeli mjesec ili dulje, prema potrebi. Ne znam kako je sada jer ona je u mirovini, ali bratemili, PROBAJ PREDLOŽITI - najgore što se može dogoditi je NIŠTA. Ako se u vrtiću ništa ne napravi, vi ćete ipak za svoju djecu nešto učiniti jer oni će vidjeti da se za njih zalažete. 
> 
> Inače, prosječna djeca su često gruba i okrutna. Nije to namjerno, to je nedostatak socijalnih vještina. Još ih nisu stigli naučiti. Govore sve što im padne na pamet jer nemaju licemjernih ograda kao odrasli. Treba u tome tražiti dobru stranu - bolje u lice nego iza leđa. Stvarno moraš raditi na tome da osnažiš svoje sinove da budu na to manje osjetljivi. Ništa drugo ne trebaš činiti nego svaki put se zalagati da ih sredina tretira kako treba. Nećeš uvijek uspjeti, ali oni će vidjeti da se trudiš. To je često dovoljno. Oni će brzo steći osjećaj da ih ne ostavljate na cjedilu, čak i kad ne uspijete promijeniti svijet. 
> 
> Kad budeš imala lufta za literaturu, posudi si Put do dječjeg srca (Violet Oaklander) - ali vjerojatno znaš za tu knjigu. Tu imaš zgodnih uputa kako djecu rasteretiti od frustracija. Svi se s tim susreću, ne samo posvojena djeca. Sve što možemo učiniti da društvo postane bolje je odgojiti djecu kako treba i trajno, sustavno raditi na prepoznavanju njihovih posebnih potreba, koje imaju SVA djeca, ne samo posvojena, bolesna, stranci, ovakvi, onakvi.... Super je biti različit. 
> 
> S druge strane - ova ekipa iz Adopta školice nek tebi i tm-u posluži kao mjesto gdje vi možete rješavati svoje brige i frustracije, među istomišljenicima. Dobro je to. 
> ...


Hvala ti! 
Sa svime sto si napisala, slazem se. 
Moram priznati da imam malo zadrsku predlagati u vrticu sto da rade (apropo radionica), obzirom da sam struka pa ne bih zeljela da steknu dojam da se zbog toga sto poznajem sustav, pravim pametna. 
Ma znas sto mislim  :Bouncing: 
Sto se tice literature, citam kad god mi vrijeme to dozvoljava, primjenjujem kad god je to moguce. Predlozenu knjigu citala sam u vise navrata (prvi put jos na faksu) i imam ju kod kuce. 
U svakom slucaju HVALA na napisanom, tvoje i druge odgovore/postove znam procitati i vise puta i sve mi je vise nego korisno.

----------


## čokolada

Zadirkivanje koje može prijeći u pravi buling veliki je problem mnoge djece osobito lakih meta - povučenih koji ne reagiraju ili impulzivnih koji se lako navuku i planu.
Ne mogu dovoljno nahvaliti ovu knjigu koju smo po ulogama prošli par puta od 2.do 4.r.
http://www.mvinfo.hr/knjiga/5057/bra...lne-samoobrane

Moja je sad 6.r.i javlja se to ponekad još uvijek, ali sad je već dovoljno velika da pokojeg razrednog idiota presječe jednim kratkim "odj...!" , takvi razumiju samo svoj jezik.

----------


## čokolada

Istina, to sam od školske dobi radila.

----------


## Amondi

> Zadirkivanje koje može prijeći u pravi buling veliki je problem mnoge djece osobito lakih meta - povučenih koji ne reagiraju ili impulzivnih koji se lako navuku i planu.
> Ne mogu dovoljno nahvaliti ovu knjigu koju smo po ulogama prošli par puta od 2.do 4.r.
> http://www.mvinfo.hr/knjiga/5057/bra...lne-samoobrane
> 
> Moja je sad 6.r.i javlja se to ponekad još uvijek, ali sad je već dovoljno velika da pokojeg razrednog idiota presječe jednim kratkim "odj...!" , takvi razumiju samo svoj jezik.


Hvala ti na preporuci za knjigu. Svakako cu ju nabaviti.

----------


## Peterlin

> Hvala ti! 
> Sa svime sto si napisala, slazem se. 
> Moram priznati da imam malo zadrsku predlagati u vrticu sto da rade (apropo radionica), obzirom da sam struka *pa ne bih zeljela da steknu dojam da se zbog toga sto poznajem sustav, pravim pametna*. 
> Ma znas sto mislim 
> Sto se tice literature, citam kad god mi vrijeme to dozvoljava, primjenjujem kad god je to moguce. Predlozenu knjigu citala sam u vise navrata (prvi put jos na faksu) i imam ju kod kuce. 
> U svakom slucaju HVALA na napisanom, tvoje i druge odgovore/postove znam procitati i vise puta i sve mi je vise nego korisno.


Nema na čemu. Hug!

Što se tiče dilema i osjećaja da pametuješ kolegicama iz srodne struke - reci to u vrtiću baš tim riječima i iznesi svoje dvojbe na način koji neće smatrati agresivnim: "Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, jer i sama sam u dilemi da li je to ok, aliiii.....blablabla...Što VI MISLITE, da li bi se moglo.... Ja sam ZABRINUTA zbog psihičkog zdravlja svoje djece, koja su u životu već svašta osjetila..." - kako ovdje pišeš, tako i njima reci, iskreno. Ti si roditelj. Ali to ne znači da ćeš zaboraviti svoju struku, dapače. 

 Nemoj se opterećivati hoćeš li nekome u vrtiću nagaziti na ego. Ako je osoblje u redu, to se može riješiti. Samo treba naći osobu koja će sve to pokrenuti. 

Stavi na prvo mjesto interese svoje djece. Pa pitaj odgajateljice da li bi im odgovaralo da se nađete zajedno sa stručnom službom jer je problem takav-i-takav, da si jako zabrinuta za psihičko stanje svoje djece... Postavi to kako treba - ti zaista želiš pomoći i svojoj djeci i osoblju vrtića da nađete najbolje rješenje. To se može ako stavite glave na kup i puhnete u isti rog. Nemam pojma kako bi bilo najbolje - vidi s kojom osobom ti je najlakše razgovarati (da li je to ravnatelj, odgajatelj, stručna služba... svejedno) i malo pomalo to pokreni. Još ako netko od stručne službe u ovome ugleda mogućnost za zgodan stručni članak i akademsku promociju - bit će to win-win situacija. 

A doma si roditelj koji se dnevno nosi sa društvenim životom svoje djece na koji nemaš (kao ni bilo tko drugi) 100% utjecaja. Svi roditelji, ne samo oni koji su posvojili, prolaze te traume. Kad si dijete povukla iz škole u prirodi, dokazala si mu da si uvijek tu za njega. Možda je baš to prava stvar koju je trebao čuti i doživjeti. Lakše će se nositi sa svijetom ako zna da se doma ima na koga osloniti.

----------


## Amondi

Jos preradjujem sve vase odgovore i savjete, a na vrata kuca razgovor za skolu.
Naime, dobili smo termin (za obojicu sinova, jer su oboje obveznici) koji je u ponedjeljak. Moram priznati da se polako suocavamo sa svim nekakvim pitanjima koje smo prosli u Adoptinoj skolici i svaki put me iznova zateknu (bez obzira na inace moju komunikativnost i brbljavost) pa ostanem lagano bez teksta. 
Zanima me (vi koje ste to vec prosle sa svojom djecicom), jeste li na razgovoru za skolu morale reci podatak o JMBG-u, odn maticnom broju djeteta? Zar nije sada da se daje OIB? Malo sam zbunjena pa me zanima  :Confused: 
Uglavnom, javim kako je to proslo...
 :Bye:

----------


## Peterlin

> Jos preradjujem sve vase odgovore i savjete, a na vrata kuca razgovor za skolu.
> Naime, dobili smo termin (za obojicu sinova, jer su oboje obveznici) koji je u ponedjeljak. Moram priznati da se polako suocavamo sa svim nekakvim pitanjima koje smo prosli u Adoptinoj skolici i svaki put me iznova zateknu (bez obzira na inace moju komunikativnost i brbljavost) pa ostanem lagano bez teksta. 
> Zanima me (vi koje ste to vec prosle sa svojom djecicom), jeste li na razgovoru za skolu morale reci podatak o JMBG-u, odn maticnom broju djeteta? Zar nije sada da se daje OIB? Malo sam zbunjena pa me zanima 
> Uglavnom, javim kako je to proslo...


Gle, tu postavi pitanje, na topicu o prvašićima - prije ćeš dobiti odgovor: http://forum.roda.hr/forums/42-%C5%A0kola
Možeš pogledati i prošlogodišnje komentare o upisima, možda ima kakvih korisnih informacija: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/89487-P...%87i-2016-2017

oib i jmbg su višemanje ista stvar. Ako znaš jedan, lako je doznati drugi: http://oib.oib.hr/SaznajOibWeb/fizickaOsoba.html

Inače, iz praktičnih razloga dobro ti je pri ruci imati zabilježene i oib i jmbg svoje djece - često to zatreba, za izlete, za upis u glazbenu školu, za kampove, za radionice.... Sve me sram priznati u kojem obliku ja to imam - mobitelom sam uslikala papirić gdje je rukom nadrljana serija tih brojeva i služilo mi je to kroz cijelu osnovnu školu. Još to imam. Kad su krenuli u srednju, napokon sam si to prepisala i u računalo  :Embarassed: 

Sretno na razgovoru!

----------


## jelena.O

a zašto onda i manji nije išo u Grad mladih ako ima tolko godina kolko ima?


ja bi te brojeve trebala naučiti napamet bar svoj ali iskreno to mi se neda

i da novija djeca nemaju JMBG nego samo OIB, novija su mislim mlađa od 10 godina, jer moja klinka s 11 ima i jedan i drugi broj

----------


## Jelena

> a zašto onda i manji nije išo u Grad mladih ako ima tolko godina kolko ima?
> 
> 
> ja bi te brojeve trebala naučiti napamet bar svoj ali iskreno to mi se neda
> 
> i da novija djeca nemaju JMBG nego samo OIB, novija su mislim mlađa od 10 godina, jer moja klinka s 11 ima i jedan i drugi broj


 
MBG se dobije u matičnom uredu, a na policiji dobiješ OIB.
Posvojena djeca kad dobiju novi MBG, dobiju i novi OIB. Tj., prvo dobiju novi MBG u matičnom pa u policiji dobiju OIB.

----------


## Jelena

> MBG se dobije u matičnom uredu, a na policiji dobiješ OIB.
> Posvojena djeca kad dobiju novi MBG, dobiju i novi OIB. Tj., prvo dobiju novi MBG u matičnom pa u policiji dobiju OIB.


Obrnuto:
https://gov.hr/moja-uprava/obitelj-i...ja-djeteta/326
Po upisu djeteta u maticu rođenih matičar po službenoj dužnosti OIB  sustavu dojavljuje podatke o djetetu radi određivanja OIB-a. Odmah nakon  određivanja OIB-a djetetu izdaje se potvrda o određenom OIB-u.

Ako roditelji djeteta imaju prijavljeno prebivalište na istoj adresi,  jedan od roditelja uz predočenje identifikacijske isprave (osobne  iskaznice), te izvatka iz matice rođenih i domovnice djeteta, treba  otići u policijsku upravu, odnosno postaju nadležnu prema mjestu  njihovog prebivališta, gdje će se odrediti matični broj građana (MBG) i  prijaviti prebivalište djeteta te izdati uvjerenje o određenom MBG i  potvrda o izvršenoj prijavi prebivališta.

Kada roditelji maloljetne osobe imaju prijavljeno prebivalište na  različitim adresama, prebivalište djeteta prijavljuje se na adresi  jednog roditelja, uz suglasnost drugog roditelja. Suglasnost roditelj  može dati kod javnog bilježnika ili neposredno kod službene osobe koja  rješava zahtjev.

----------


## Amondi

Cure, imamo mi i MBG i OIB. Samo me zanimalo je li nuzno davati oboje pri razgovoru za upis u skolu.  :Bouncing: 
Malo sam paranoicna jer se to poklopilo sa par bezpotrebnih komentara i pitanja kada sam telefonski dogovarala termin za razgovor za skolu.  :gaah:

----------


## jelena.O

i kaj je to sad *MBG* kaj nema to veze s Hzzo?

----------


## Peterlin

> Cure, imamo mi i MBG i OIB. Samo me zanimalo je li nuzno davati oboje pri razgovoru za upis u skolu. 
> Malo sam paranoicna jer se to poklopilo sa par bezpotrebnih komentara i pitanja kada sam telefonski dogovarala termin za razgovor za skolu.


OIB/jmbg će biti najmanja stavka. 

Probaj se psihički pripremiti. Idi na razgovor zajedno s mužem, udvoje je lakše. Vidi da li bi koristilo pitati u Adopti ili Centru (ovisno o vašim dojmovima i kontaktima) da li netko od kolega roditelja ima iskustva s tim i naoružaj se strpljenjem. Ljudi često ne razumiju problematiku i ne promišljaju o njoj, pa nasrnu s pitanjima "ko slon u staklani" jer ne razumiju koliko su neke stvari osjetljive. Možeš čak odmah u startu tražiti ful stručnu službu da budu prisutni (a možda je bolje da se najaviš i sama odeš na pripremni razgovor, prije nego odeš s djetetom/djecom onamo). 

Sretno!

----------


## Jelena

> Cure, imamo mi i MBG i OIB. Samo me zanimalo je li nuzno davati oboje pri razgovoru za upis u skolu. 
> Malo sam paranoicna jer se to poklopilo sa par bezpotrebnih komentara i pitanja kada sam telefonski dogovarala termin za razgovor za skolu.


Mogu misliti... Zašto si paranoična, je l nemate vi nove papire s novim brojevima? 
Doduše, mislim da baš u HZZO-u ostaje link između starih i novih papira kad dobivaš novu zdravstvenu. Sačuvaj me Bože diskrecije socijalnih radnika i teta u HZZO-u, tako da sam 100% sigurna da nema šanse da nigdje ne procuri informacija o djetetu ili djetetovim roditeljima koje ne bi trebale ni smjele. Znam da cure, iz prve ruke.

----------


## Amondi

> Mogu misliti... Zašto si paranoična, je l nemate vi nove papire s novim brojevima? 
> Doduše, mislim da baš u HZZO-u ostaje link između starih i novih papira kad dobivaš novu zdravstvenu. Sačuvaj me Bože diskrecije socijalnih radnika i teta u HZZO-u, tako da sam 100% sigurna da nema šanse da nigdje ne procuri informacija o djetetu ili djetetovim roditeljima koje ne bi trebale ni smjele. Znam da cure, iz prve ruke.


I ti me pitas zasto sam paranoicna? Diskrecija je u nasem drustvu, na zalost, vrlo cesto na zadnjem mjestu. 
Imamo nove papire, samo sam razmisljala naglas.

----------


## prpa

Evo ja sam prošla tim putem, a prije neki dan sam i drugu curku upisivala u skolu...dakle ni prije 3 godine ni sada ne treba JMBG, već samo OIB. Kod nas se prvo starta s obradom kod doktorice školske medicine, a onda slijedi poziv u školu.Školu obavljamo tek u svibnju. Uglavnom kod školske medicine ide procedura težina, visna, neka osnovna pitanja. Ja sam napomenula da je posvojena, jer nisam imala sve odgovore na pitanja. U jednom trenutku doktorica sama obavlja razgovor s djetetom. Prisluškivala vani, pitala ju ima li brata, sestru, nek pokaže lijevo, desno, par riječi trebala pročitati i to je otprilike to. u školi je slična procedura...više ih zanima statistika, tipa gdje ti i suprug radite, ima li kakvih poteškoća, želite li posebni turnus (recimo želiš li da ide u turnus s nekim, pa oni povedu računa da udovolje želji), hoće li ići na vjeronauk i sl. Dok oni obavljaju razgovor s vama, djecu odvedu u neku učionicu (oko desetak djece) i onda valjda crtaju ili štoveć Uglavnom sam postupak obrade je po meni smiješan, jer nitko od tih silnih srtručnjaka i polustručnjaka nije skužio da moje dijete pola riječi hrvatskog jezika ne razumije. Mi smo imali sreću da naša učiteljica živi u našoj ulici, ja sam njoj objasnila situaciju od S i imala je puno razumijevanja za S poteškoće i još uvijek joj dosta pomaže. A i rekla mi je da je i u ranijoj generaciji imala posvojeno dijete, tako da zna kako postupati kad recimo uče o obitelji, obiteljskim stablima i sl. Moja S je sama već u prvim mjesecima otprilike objasnila razredu na svoj način, kako je ona prije živjela drugdje, a onda su mama i tata došli po nju :D 

Eto odužila sam, ali nadam se da sam ti malo pomogla  :Smile: 








> Cure, imamo mi i MBG i OIB. Samo me zanimalo je li nuzno davati oboje pri razgovoru za upis u skolu. 
> Malo sam paranoicna jer se to poklopilo sa par bezpotrebnih komentara i pitanja kada sam telefonski dogovarala termin za razgovor za skolu.

----------


## Amondi

> Evo ja sam prošla tim putem, a prije neki dan sam i drugu curku upisivala u skolu...dakle ni prije 3 godine ni sada ne treba JMBG, već samo OIB. Kod nas se prvo starta s obradom kod doktorice školske medicine, a onda slijedi poziv u školu.Školu obavljamo tek u svibnju. Uglavnom kod školske medicine ide procedura težina, visna, neka osnovna pitanja. Ja sam napomenula da je posvojena, jer nisam imala sve odgovore na pitanja. U jednom trenutku doktorica sama obavlja razgovor s djetetom. Prisluškivala vani, pitala ju ima li brata, sestru, nek pokaže lijevo, desno, par riječi trebala pročitati i to je otprilike to. u školi je slična procedura...više ih zanima statistika, tipa gdje ti i suprug radite, ima li kakvih poteškoća, želite li posebni turnus (recimo želiš li da ide u turnus s nekim, pa oni povedu računa da udovolje želji), hoće li ići na vjeronauk i sl. Dok oni obavljaju razgovor s vama, djecu odvedu u neku učionicu (oko desetak djece) i onda valjda crtaju ili štoveć Uglavnom sam postupak obrade je po meni smiješan, jer nitko od tih silnih srtručnjaka i polustručnjaka nije skužio da moje dijete pola riječi hrvatskog jezika ne razumije. Mi smo imali sreću da naša učiteljica živi u našoj ulici, ja sam njoj objasnila situaciju od S i imala je puno razumijevanja za S poteškoće i još uvijek joj dosta pomaže. A i rekla mi je da je i u ranijoj generaciji imala posvojeno dijete, tako da zna kako postupati kad recimo uče o obitelji, obiteljskim stablima i sl. Moja S je sama već u prvim mjesecima otprilike objasnila razredu na svoj način, kako je ona prije živjela drugdje, a onda su mama i tata došli po nju :D 
> 
> Eto odužila sam, ali nadam se da sam ti malo pomogla


Hvala ti!  :Kiss: 
Radila sam i u OS pa znam postupak, iako ovo da djeca idu skupno u neki razred pa tamo zajedno nesto rade..e to jos nisam cula  :Smile:  Mi smo imali individualan razgovor sa svakim buducim prvasicem, za svako dijete bilo je predvidjeno oko pola sata. Steta sto ti razgovori i testiranja za upis u 1.raz. nisu standardizirani na nivou, barem svakog grada, ako ne i drzave. Ovako, svaka skola ima neki svoj sistem. Ah! 
Uglavnom, veliki je to dan za nasu djecicu i kao sto si spomenula, nama ce isto pravi izazov biti samo poznavanje hrvatskog jezika. Nasa ga djeca naravno govore, no zbog okolnosti u kojima su zivjela na pocecima svojih zivota rjecnik im je vrlo siromasan i na svakodnevnoj razini uvijek se nadje dosta stvari koje ne razumiju (a nama se cine banalne). Vjerujem da ce to s vremenom biti samo bolje. Dajemo sve od sebe.

----------


## Peterlin

> Hvala ti! 
> Radila sam i u OS pa znam postupak, iako ovo da djeca idu skupno u neki razred pa tamo zajedno nesto rade..e to jos nisam cula  Mi smo imali individualan razgovor sa svakim buducim prvasicem, za svako dijete bilo je predvidjeno oko pola sata. Steta sto ti razgovori i testiranja za upis u 1.raz. nisu standardizirani na nivou, barem svakog grada, ako ne i drzave. Ovako, svaka skola ima neki svoj sistem. Ah! 
> Uglavnom, veliki je to dan za nasu djecicu i kao sto si spomenula, nama ce isto pravi izazov biti samo poznavanje hrvatskog jezika. Nasa ga djeca naravno govore, no zbog okolnosti u kojima su zivjela na pocecima svojih zivota rjecnik im je vrlo siromasan i na svakodnevnoj razini uvijek se nadje dosta stvari koje ne razumiju (a nama se cine banalne). Vjerujem da ce to s vremenom biti samo bolje. Dajemo sve od sebe.


Ima standardizirani postupak. Vidi ovdje: https://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&sourc...8-Dh_Qxy6u9KqA

Razlika je samo u tome što nemaju sve škole iste uvjete, opremu, stručne službe i slično, pa ako im dolazi mobilni tim, spretnije im je ovako kako prpa piše. Ako imaju kompletnu stručnu službu, onda je češće ovako kako si i sama iskusila.

----------


## jelena.O

> MBG se dobije u matičnom uredu, a na policiji dobiješ OIB.
> Posvojena djeca kad dobiju novi MBG, dobiju i novi OIB. Tj., prvo dobiju novi MBG u matičnom pa u policiji dobiju OIB.


baš sam išla gledati i slagati papire za upis u školu

OIB se dobije odmah kod matičara a MBG na policiji, inače u Peretlinovom objesku ( ono kaj je linkala) ima tolko greška kolko ne bi ni ja napisala  :Grin: ( čak ni moj pametni telac koji ispravlja sve kaj napišem po svom nahođenju) O SAM NAĆI OIb, kao i kod Hzoo pišeš broj koji ti padne na pamet jer imaš samo tri rubrike OIB, MGB ili  MBO broj u Hzzo

ali službeno ti možeš pisati kaj hoćeš bilo OIB ili mbg, PA ĆE SI Ne, na papirima za doktora ( pregled) traži se OIB , a za  za zubara MBO, *pa ko je tu blesav!*


KO SAM NAĆI OIB, kao i kod Hzzo pišeš broj koji ti padne na pamet jer imaš samo tri rubrike OIB, MGB ili MBO

----------


## Jelena

> I ti me pitas zasto sam paranoicna? Diskrecija je u nasem drustvu, na zalost, vrlo cesto na zadnjem mjestu. 
> Imamo nove papire, samo sam razmisljala naglas.


Oprosti, netaktičan post, al zapravo sam i ja razmišljala naglas. 
Ja sam poludila kad sam skužila da je soc radnica ispričala za točno određeno dijete kakva je biološka mama, nekome tko pozna i dijete i posvojitelje, a što je najgore ni dijete, ni posvojitelji uopće nemaju veze s tim centrom. Ne znam je l to ona išla gledati u registar ili oni dobiju obavijest za svako posvojeno dijete. Ne vjerujem da dobiju, mislim da je ova išla istraživati iz zabave i onda prenositi onome kome bi to moglo biti zabavno, ali mu ne služi ničemu takva informacija. Fuj! Na prvu sam čak htjela ići prijaviti u ministarstvo, ali me muž spustio malo.

----------


## Amondi

> Ima standardizirani postupak. Vidi ovdje: https://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&sourc...8-Dh_Qxy6u9KqA
> 
> Razlika je samo u tome što nemaju sve škole iste uvjete, opremu, stručne službe i slično, pa ako im dolazi mobilni tim, spretnije im je ovako kako prpa piše. Ako imaju kompletnu stručnu službu, onda je češće ovako kako si i sama iskusila.


Hvala ti za link, nisam imala prilike to vidjeti u ovom obliku; davno sam radila u OŠ. Sad radim s velikima (srednja skola) pa niti ne znam vise kako to izgleda na upisu u 1.raz. OŠ. 
Ugl. u ponedjeljak imamo razgovor (trebao je biti prosli, ali su nas zvali da nema nekog od sreucne sluzbe pa smo morali odgoditi). 
Javim kako je proslo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Amondi

> Oprosti, netaktičan post, al zapravo sam i ja razmišljala naglas. 
> Ja sam poludila kad sam skužila da je soc radnica ispričala za točno određeno dijete kakva je biološka mama, nekome tko pozna i dijete i posvojitelje, a što je najgore ni dijete, ni posvojitelji uopće nemaju veze s tim centrom. Ne znam je l to ona išla gledati u registar ili oni dobiju obavijest za svako posvojeno dijete. Ne vjerujem da dobiju, mislim da je ova išla istraživati iz zabave i onda prenositi onome kome bi to moglo biti zabavno, ali mu ne služi ničemu takva informacija. Fuj! Na prvu sam čak htjela ići prijaviti u ministarstvo, ali me muž spustio malo.


Ma sve ok! Pretpostavljala sam da nisi mislila nista lose  :Bouncing: 
Da, ljudi su znatizeljni, netakticni..ne znam kaj bih rekla. I sami smo bili svjedoci svakakvih glupih situacija i komentara. Ali s vremenom, vjerujem, znat cemo se snaci u gotovo svakoj situaciji kada te 
ljudi pitaju stupidna (oprosti na izrazu) pitanja vezanih za posvojenje.
Da se nama dogodilo ovo sto si napisala..nisam ziher da nekom ne bih ocitala sto ga ide  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Amondi

Evo da se malo javim kako je proslo s razgovorima za skolu.
Ocekivano, stariji sin je pokazao sve sto zna, shvatio je to (relativno) ozbiljno, dok se mladji sin (za kojeg smo trazili odgodu) uglavnom ponasao kao da je u vrticu. 
Dio razgovora smo MM i ja bili s njima, a dio su oni bili sami sa strucnom sluzbom. Nije bilo nekih neocekivanih komentara i upita (hvala Bogu). Dan nakon odnijela sam jos jedan papir za mladjeg sina pa sam tada i malo vise porazgovarala sa strucnom sluzbom. Opcenito, dojam je u redu, vidjet cemo dalje.

----------


## Lili75

*Amondi* nisam shvatila koje je mišljenje stručne službe da mladji treba ili ne treba odgodu?
ako mislite da treba, samo inzistirajte roditelj uvijek nabolje zna, sretno!!!

----------


## jelena.O

Da ali se trebali do 31.3.javiti doktoru ako se planira odgoda

----------


## Amondi

Sve smo na vrijeme jelena.O
Razgovor u skoli obavljen, termin za pregled kod doktora smo dobili.
 :Bouncing:

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo da se malo javim kako je proslo s razgovorima za skolu.
> Ocekivano, stariji sin je pokazao sve sto zna, shvatio je to (relativno) ozbiljno, dok se mladji sin (za kojeg smo trazili odgodu) uglavnom ponasao kao da je u vrticu. 
> Dio razgovora smo MM i ja bili s njima, a dio su oni bili sami sa strucnom sluzbom. Nije bilo nekih neocekivanih komentara i upita (hvala Bogu). Dan nakon odnijela sam jos jedan papir za mladjeg sina pa sam tada i malo vise porazgovarala sa strucnom sluzbom. Opcenito, dojam je u redu, vidjet cemo dalje.


Odlično! Sve će to biti dobro.

----------


## prpa

Svakako ustrajte u tome da dobijete odgodu, jer ako vi mislite da mu treba odgoda, onda mu i treba, ma što doktori ili ostali govorili. Meni je žao što nisam na vrijeme reagirala da odgodim upis za našu kćer. Njima je jedino bilo bitna godina njenog rođenja, a činjenica da natuca jezik malo kome je značila. Išli su politikom, bude ona to. No činjenica je da je trebalo jako puno truda i zalaganja s naše strane da bi stigli tu gdje jesmo. Imala sam sreću da sam mogla biti na produženom porodiljnom, raditi doma s njom, jer ne znam što bi inače bilo. Sreća je bila i da imamo učiteljicu koja je stvarno pomogla i imala razumijevanja za njene poteškoće. S ima petice u školi, ali iza tih petica stoji mnogo muke i znoja...svakodnevno otkrivamo koliko njoj riječi još nedostaje. Uglavnom, ne dajte se smesti i samo hrabro naprijed  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 







> Sve smo na vrijeme jelena.O
> Razgovor u skoli obavljen, termin za pregled kod doktora smo dobili.

----------


## Amondi

Evo mene malo opet  :Smile: 
Prolazimo dosta turbulentno razdoblje sa starijim sinom; usudila bih se reci da tek sad, izvan naša 4 zida, pokazuje pravo lice pa se u skladu s tim javljaju problemi s ponasanjem u vrticu. Puno razgovaramo s njim no kako se on na prvu nasu recenicu zatvori, razgovori, zasad, nemaju rezultata. S mlađim je toliko lakše; s njim uvijek znas na cem si. 
Ponekad mi se cini da mi ponestaje snage, onda nekako kod svakog izazova shvatim da snage imam. Izazovi su veliki i uz pregršt lijepih stvari koje se događaju, mislim da je korisno ovdje pisati i o tome kako nije sve uvijek bajno i sjajno i svakako ne idealizirati roditeljstvo kao takvo (hvala divnoj psihologici koja je to na neki način osvijestila kod mene).
Toliko od mene za ovaj put. Tipkam, naravno i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Amondi, sad već imate roditeljsko iskustvo. Bravo za psihologicu - dobro te uputila. Roditeljstvo zaista nije uvijek bajno i sjajno nikome, bez obzira da li su naša djeca rođena ili usvojena. Roditeljstvo je nešto najteže što u životu napraviš, ali donosi i najvrednije nagrade. Djeca su zasebna ljudska bića i svaki pojedinac je drugačiji. 

 Sve bu dobro!

----------


## Lili75

*Amondi* neki karakteri su jednostavno teži, zahtjevnijji, ..samo polako dalje uz podršku psihologice.
Velika većian roditelja je u nekoj fazi odrastanja djeteta prošla to što prolazite vi. :hugs:

----------


## Nera

Peterlin, predivno rečeno. Amondi, samo hrabro dalje!

----------


## Amondi

Hvala vam svima!  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Amondi, zelim vam puno snage, ljubavi i mudrosti  :Heart:

----------


## Dalinen

Pozdrav svima ,
Mozda sam fulala temu ,ali treba mi mala pomoc.
Znaci poslije godinu dana obrade i cekanja konacno dobili pozitivno misljenje .
Krenilo je relativno ok i cinilo nam se cak kako cemo sve brzo rijesiti ,ali onda smo malo cekali na skolicu na koju smo dosli cak i brzo ,a poslje skolice nikako dobiti papir podobnosti i evo prije tj.dana konacno nam je u rukama .
E sad krecemo sa molbama -pismima pa me zanima na sta ste se bazirali i koliko su duge vase molbe-pisma koja ste slali centrima , dali ste slali preporuceno na sve centre , poslije koliko ste zvali dali ste cekali odgovor centra pa onda zvali ili ???????

----------


## Jelena

Cestitam na dobrom pocetku!
Mislim da su tvoja pitanja vec na forumu odgovorena. Nema jedinstvenog recepta. Svaki centar drugacije funkcionira. 
Mi smo slali nakon dobivenog rjesenja (neki nisu cekali). I to pocetkom ljeta sto nije bas optimalno jer su svi na godisnjem pa te i zaborave dok se vrate. Osim toga, vecina ti odgovori da su primili molbu pa ti se i sanducic zapuni ako te nema doma. 

Neki hoce da pises, neki hoce da zoves, neki gledaju samo pisma od zadnje godine, neki vele - ovi su jos novi nek cekaju, gledamo samo lanjske. Zato mislim da treba jednom godisnje ponovit pisma. Neki gledaju samo registar, al cini mi se da je to rijetkost. Kako god, bez rjesenja te ni ne mogu uzeti u obzir. 

Preporuceno je dosta skuplje i ovako ce te dosta kostati, parsto kuna. Mi smo u boji dali printati i kopirati. Pokusaj se sto vise informirati osobno. Svaka nasa prica je drugacija i mislim da treba raditi na puno polja da nesto eventualno upali. Mozes se i u udrugu Adopta uclaniti pa ces imati direktnije informacije. Pripremi se samo na to da nije lako. Ako ispadne lako, to je slucajnost  :Smile: 

Sretno!

----------


## Jelena

Mi smo smatrali da pismo mora biti osobno napisano, tako da vas predstavi kakvi jeste. Netko to moze u 10 recenica, netko u 20. Nekome se svidja 10, nekome 20... 

Mi smo sve te informacije dobili na edukaciji. Zapravo puno bolje nego tu na forumu. Ipak smo tamo dosta sati proveli. Pa smo isli i na savjetovanja za posvojitelje, na predavanja koja je adopta organizirala. Sto god je postojalo, sto god smo prepoznali kao priliku da se nekome predstavimo, da napravimo neki network, iskoristili bismo. To ti je isto kao kad kazu da ima novca za europske projekte samo ih treba pokupiti - treba prilike stvarati i prepoznavati dobre trenutke, uz puno energije i spremnosti na niz poraza.

Ne znam za sve parove s tecaja, ali znam za njih cca 75% da su postali sretni roditelji. Uz puno suza i niza neuspjeha, strahova i nesigurnosti.

----------


## Dalinen

Hvala vam puno , 
Znam da nas puno toga ceka i da je mozda i krivi period s obzirom na godisnje ,ali ipak imam osjecaj da je bolje kreniti sto prije sa molbicama !

----------


## suncenadlanu

> Hvala vam puno , 
> Znam da nas puno toga ceka i da je mozda i krivi period s obzirom na godisnje ,ali ipak imam osjecaj da je bolje kreniti sto prije sa molbicama !


Draga Dalinen puno srece vam zelim i da sto krace traje to putovanje.
Ja bih savjetovala da odmah posaljete molbe i to i na mailove svih centara (skinete ih s interneta) i postom, printanje u boji sa mnostvom fotografija i sto osobnijim pristupom, nema pogresne recenice , nema pogresne kolicine,  samo izlijte svoje osjecaje i priblizite svoj zivot najvise sto mozete.
Nama su rekli na par razgovora da je molba bila bas ta koja ih je potakla na poziv. Od vecine smo dobili odgovor, a cak i nakon nekoliko mjeseci od uspjesnog posvajanja dobili smo tu i tamo pokoji poziv (opet zbog molbe). 
Pravila nema, iskrenost i ustrajnost su jedini nacin, puno dobrih vibri cam saljem.....

----------


## Dalinen

> Draga Dalinen puno srece vam zelim i da sto krace traje to putovanje.
> Ja bih savjetovala da odmah posaljete molbe i to i na mailove svih centara (skinete ih s interneta) i postom, printanje u boji sa mnostvom fotografija i sto osobnijim pristupom, nema pogresne recenice , nema pogresne kolicine,  samo izlijte svoje osjecaje i priblizite svoj zivot najvise sto mozete.
> Nama su rekli na par razgovora da je molba bila bas ta koja ih je potakla na poziv. Od vecine smo dobili odgovor, a cak i nakon nekoliko mjeseci od uspjesnog posvajanja dobili smo tu i tamo pokoji poziv (opet zbog molbe). 
> Pravila nema, iskrenost i ustrajnost su jedini nacin, puno dobrih vibri cam saljem.....


Draga suncenadlanu , hvala na ovoj pozitivnoj vibri .... mastam o svemu i zelim skroz pozitivno razmisljati , znam da ce sve biti kako mora...... upravo smo u  pisanju tako da su nam emocije definitivno na vrhuncu .....
Hvala na savjetu ....

----------


## Amondi

Evo i mene opet nakon dugo vremena. Gotovo da je prosla godina od mog zadnjeg pisanja ovdje. A gotovo dvije godine proslo je otkako su nasa djecica s nama. U medjuvremenu, stariji sin krenuo je u 1.razred, mladjeg skolica ceka u 9. mjesecu. Veselo! Veliki izazovi, kako za njih, tako i za nas. Puno, puno lijepih dana, nesto teskih, no sve u svemu snasli smo se. 
Malo cu se ponovno aktivirati ovdje, materijala za pisanje imam puno, a mozda nekome i pomogne. 
Do tada..pozz svima!

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:

----------


## Dulcinea

Amondi, živo se sjećam uzbuđenja koje si opisivala prije dvije godine, baš ovih dana. Našu molbu je nadahnulo vaše posvajanje, sigurna sam da ju je obojalo posebnom toplinom! Piši i dalje! Pozdrav školarcima od buduće jasličarke :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo i mene opet nakon dugo vremena. Gotovo da je prosla godina od mog zadnjeg pisanja ovdje. A gotovo dvije godine proslo je otkako su nasa djecica s nama. U medjuvremenu, stariji sin krenuo je u 1.razred, mladjeg skolica ceka u 9. mjesecu. Veselo! Veliki izazovi, kako za njih, tako i za nas. Puno, puno lijepih dana, nesto teskih, no sve u svemu snasli smo se. 
> Malo cu se ponovno aktivirati ovdje, materijala za pisanje imam puno, a mozda nekome i pomogne. 
> Do tada..pozz svima!


 :grouphug:

----------


## Lili75

Amondi piši nam draga. Uživam čitati tvoje postove.

----------


## Amondi

Konačno nađoh vremena kako bih se (opet) malo aktivirala pišući ovdje. Zapravo ne znam otkuda bih počela, odnosno gdje bih nastavila  :Laughing: 
Stariji sin završio je prvi razred s odličnim uspjehom. Nismo oko toga euforični iako nam je naravno to vrlo drago. Vidjet ćemo kako će sve dalje ići kada i zahtjevi postanu veći. Prvi razred ipak je jedno veliko privikavanje na školu i školske obveze, a imamo sreće da je njegov učitelj mišljenja kako djecu, sada na početku školovanja treba motivirati i dati im vjetar u krila kako bi kasnije bili uspješniji (nadamo se).  Muku smo mučili s radom kod kuće; ništa mu se nije dalo, uvijek drame ako je trebalo nešto dovršiti, a Bože sačuvaj nešto provježbati prije testa. U školi druga priča, svim snagama trudio se pokazati u najboljem svjetlu, ali onda kod kuće pucanje po šavovima. Sve u svemu, vrlo iscrpljujuće za nas roditelje, a i njega. 
Mladji na jesen kreće u školu i decidirano svima govori da on u školu ne želi  :Nope:  Isto je nekoliko puta ponovio na razgovoru za školu. Razgovaramo s njim, pokušavamo ga laganini pripremiti na tu veliku promjenu no i to ide teško.  Vrijeme će pokazati.
Moram reći, evo, nakon dvije godine otkako smo postali obitelj, polako izlazi van sve ono što je negdje duboko u njima bilo potisnuto. Nakon svake ne baš lijepe situacije s našom dječicom koje se događaju često, ponovno postanem bijesna na sustav koji dozvoljava da djeca venu u neadekvatnim, nepodržavajućim biološkim obiteljima ili domovima. I to ne mjesecima, nego godinama! Sramota! Svaki dan u lošoj obiteljskoj klimi, svaki dan koje je dijete provelo zanemareno od strane roditelja, ostavlja neizbrisive tragove koje onda, mi, PRAVI roditelji pokušavamo ublažiti. Nakon ove dvije godine postali smo svjesni kako neke njihove rane nikad nećemo moći zavidati, a svaki dan iznova postajemo svjesni koliko su naša djeca ranjena. I trudimo se, ali ponekad na zalost, nista ne pali. 
Ne odustajemo, borimo se i nadamo da cemo jednog dana biti ponosni na to kako smo ih odgojili i uspjeli od njih napraviti dobre ljude. 
Toliko od mene, za ovaj put. Baš sam pisala ono što mi je dolazilo u misli, u jednom dahu.. 
Svakako se javim brzo opet. 
 :Bouncing:  :Bye:

----------


## nevena

Amondi iz tvojih postova meni se cini da se jako dobro nosis s tim. Sretni su decki sto vas imaju 
 Sve je to zivot, jednog dana ces s sjecati toga i prepricavati sa smjeskom na licu...
Sretno svima cetvero

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

:grouphug:

----------


## Dulcinea

Bravo za odlikaša! Mali su oni još, želim vjerovati da možete zaliječiti ranjene dušice.

----------


## Peterlin

> Konačno nađoh vremena kako bih se (opet) malo aktivirala pišući ovdje. Zapravo ne znam otkuda bih počela, odnosno gdje bih nastavila 
> Stariji sin završio je prvi razred s odličnim uspjehom. Nismo oko toga euforični iako nam je naravno to vrlo drago. Vidjet ćemo kako će sve dalje ići kada i zahtjevi postanu veći. Prvi razred ipak je jedno veliko privikavanje na školu i školske obveze, a imamo sreće da je njegov učitelj mišljenja kako djecu, sada na početku školovanja treba motivirati i dati im vjetar u krila kako bi kasnije bili uspješniji (nadamo se).  Muku smo mučili s radom kod kuće; ništa mu se nije dalo, uvijek drame ako je trebalo nešto dovršiti, a Bože sačuvaj nešto provježbati prije testa. U školi druga priča, svim snagama trudio se pokazati u najboljem svjetlu, ali onda kod kuće pucanje po šavovima. Sve u svemu, vrlo iscrpljujuće za nas roditelje, a i njega. 
> *Mladji na jesen kreće u školu i decidirano svima govori da on u školu ne želi  Isto je nekoliko puta ponovio na razgovoru za školu. Razgovaramo s njim, pokušavamo ga laganini pripremiti na tu veliku promjenu no i to ide teško.  Vrijeme će pokazati.*
> Moram reći, evo, nakon dvije godine otkako smo postali obitelj, polako izlazi van sve ono što je negdje duboko u njima bilo potisnuto. Nakon svake ne baš lijepe situacije s našom dječicom koje se događaju često, ponovno postanem bijesna na sustav koji dozvoljava da djeca venu u neadekvatnim, nepodržavajućim biološkim obiteljima ili domovima. I to ne mjesecima, nego godinama! Sramota! Svaki dan u lošoj obiteljskoj klimi, svaki dan koje je dijete provelo zanemareno od strane roditelja, ostavlja neizbrisive tragove koje onda, mi, PRAVI roditelji pokušavamo ublažiti. Nakon ove dvije godine postali smo svjesni kako neke njihove rane nikad nećemo moći zavidati, a svaki dan iznova postajemo svjesni koliko su naša djeca ranjena. I trudimo se, ali ponekad na zalost, nista ne pali. 
> Ne odustajemo, borimo se i nadamo da cemo jednog dana biti ponosni na to kako smo ih odgojili i uspjeli od njih napraviti dobre ljude. 
> Toliko od mene, za ovaj put. Baš sam pisala ono što mi je dolazilo u misli, u jednom dahu.. 
> Svakako se javim brzo opet.


Ne brini, ljeto će donijeti pomak na bolje.... 

Stariji će se odmoriti, a mlađi sazrijeti.

Imam prijedlog (iz vlastitog iskustva) - nemojte se "zaležati" tijekom ljeta. Malo provježbajte s djecom, ne na način da im to bude tlaka, nego kroz igru - da im bude zabavno. Nije dobro cijelo ljeto ne raditi ništa... Sigurno znaš bolje od mene o čemu govorim. Ne smiju osjetiti da je to vježbanje - nabavi im dječje križaljke, enigmatiku, labirinte, točkalice i slično... Za matematiku su zgodne interaktivne prezentacije (barem je to dobro funkcioniralo kod moje djece) - tu ih ima cijela hrpa, a sa zadovoljstvom sam našla i neke svoje: http://www.razredna-nastava.net/stranica.php?id=444 

Spojite ugodno s korisnim - instaliraj im Sebran na računalo, pa nek se zabavljaju i usput uče. To je besplatan softver, jednostavan i odličan. Može se postaviti na hrvatski jezik: https://online.seterra.com/hr/p/sebran 

A što se tiče ovog emotivnog dijela - vjerujem da će vaša ljubav i briga pomoći da djeca prevladaju teškoće ranih godina. Sretno!

----------


## tangerina

Amondi  :Heart: 
znaš i sama da ne možete čarobnim štapićem sve popraviti, ali ipak sjeti se da je vrijeme koje su proveli kod vas još uvijek puno kraće od onog koje su proveli u neadekvatnim uvjetima
tragovi koji su ostavljeni u prvim godinama jesu donekle neizbrisivi, ali i vi ćete u njihovim mozgovima i dušama ostaviti puno novih (podržavajućih) tragova, pa će cijela slika s vremenom izgledati drugačije

----------


## Lili75

> Mladji na jesen kreće u školu i decidirano svima govori da on u školu ne želi  Isto je nekoliko puta ponovio na razgovoru za školu. Razgovaramo s njim, pokušavamo ga laganini pripremiti na tu veliku promjenu no i to ide teško.  Vrijeme će pokazati.


*Amondi*, a niste uopće razmišljali o odgodi, posebice zbog svih okolnosti, prilagodbe i svega?




> Amondi 
> znaš i sama da ne možete čarobnim štapićem sve popraviti, ali ipak sjeti se da je vrijeme koje su proveli kod vas još uvijek puno kraće od onog koje su proveli u neadekvatnim uvjetima
> tragovi koji su ostavljeni u prvim godinama jesu donekle neizbrisivi, ali i vi ćete u njihovim mozgovima i dušama ostaviti puno novih (podržavajućih) tragova, pa će cijela slika s vremenom izgledati drugačije


veliki X na *tang.*

----------


## emmie

Nažalost, neke rane koje posvojena djeca imaju nikada ne mogu zacijeliti i sva roditeljska ljubav i pažnja ovog svijeta neće moći napraviti dovoljno razlike. Možda je to teško čuti, ali istina je. 

Ako djeca lažu, ako ne pokazivaju ljubav prema roditeljima ali su spremni zagrliti i poljubiti obične strance, ako su odlični manipulatori, ako su andjeli pred drugima, ali rijetko pred vama, ako su agresivni, ako opsjednuto žele biti u kontroli u svakoj situaciji, ako se često mnogo ljute i imaju izlijeve bijesa, ako ne osjećaju krivnju kad naprave nešto loše, ako se opiru zagrljajima ili bilo kakvom tješenje od strane roditelja....itd. onda tu treba specifična profesionalna pomoć i što ranije, to bolje. Sa takvim tretmanom zajedno sa roditeljskom ljubavlju, strpljenjem i ustrajanjem mnogo se može promijeniti na bolje. 

Nadam se od srca da to nije to...želim vam svima mnogo sreće i ljubavi.

----------


## jelena.O

Djeca mogu imati više lica ko i svi ostali,moji su recimo van kuće uvijek najbolji,ili mene drugi lažu,doma nisu stalno mirne dušice

----------


## emmie

> Nažalost, neke rane koje posvojena djeca imaju nikada ne mogu zacijeliti i sva roditeljska ljubav i pažnja ovog svijeta neće moći napraviti dovoljno razlike. Možda je to teško čuti, ali istina je. 
> 
> Ako djeca lažu, ako ne pokazivaju ljubav prema roditeljima ali su spremni zagrliti i poljubiti obične strance, ako su odlični manipulatori, ako su andjeli pred drugima, ali rijetko pred vama, ako su agresivni, ako opsjednuto žele biti u kontroli u svakoj situaciji, ako se često mnogo ljute i imaju izlijeve bijesa, ako ne osjećaju krivnju kad naprave nešto loše, ako se opiru zagrljajima ili bilo kakvom tješenje od strane roditelja....itd. onda tu treba specifična profesionalna pomoć i što ranije, to bolje. Sa takvim tretmanom zajedno sa roditeljskom ljubavlju, strpljenjem i ustrajanjem mnogo se može promijeniti na bolje. 
> 
> Nadam se od srca da to nije to...želim vam svima mnogo sreće i ljubavi.


Naravno, nisu sva djeca ista, niti sve rane neizlječive, a predhodno se može odnositi na svu djecu, ne samo usvojenu.
Krivo sam se izrazila u početku. 

Htjela sam samo reći da ako usvojena djeca imaju gore navedene probleme, to ne mora da znači da ne primaju dovoljno ljubavi i pažnje od roditelja. Možda su djeca imala mnogo teške živote u početku pa čvrsto vjeruju da se samo na sebe mogu osloniti, da će ih svi drugi eventualno ostaviti, te da moraju zaštititi sebe i svoje interese u svakoj situaciji, bilo pod koju cijenu. 

Toliko od mene.

----------


## Dulcinea

Emmie, pišeš o djeci koja nisu razvila privrženost prema roditeljima? 

Nisam iz Amondinih postova iščitala baš toliku dramatičnost i nadam se da nije o tome riječ. Nama se dvije godine čine mnogo ali kao što je tangerina već napisala, to je puno manje od onog koliko su dječaci bili u lošim uvjetima. Oni privrženost još razvijaju i uče što je obitelj, ljubav i sigurnost.

----------


## Lili75

Ja mislim da emmie samo piše u dobroj namjeri a čini mi se i s iskustvom.

----------


## sirius

Ja bih htjela dodati nesto vezano uz skolu, obaveze i odnos prema radu.
Moje oboje djece su vrlo privrzena nama, ali sa problemim u ucenju. Niti jedno od njih ne voli ucenje, a stariji je godinama izrazito burno odbijao svaku ideju izvrsavanja obaveza. Ne samo doma nego i u skoli. Toliko je bio.u otporu da je prvu godinu proveo sate u vikanju , bacanju sebe i stvari na pod i slicno da bi uopce sjeo za stol i napravio zadacu u trajanju od 5 minuta. Tako da su neke stvari i od karatera, a ne samo odgoja.
Jedino sto smo mi roditelji uspjeli usaditi, a to se vidi tek sad u prvom srednje jest cinjenica da ce on ipak odraditi minimalno barem za prolaz kad zagusti. Ali vise od toga nikad nismo od njega dobili jedino ako je bas imao silni interes za neku temu. Jednostavne logike nagrade i kazne nikad nisu imale ucinka na bilo kakvu vrstu njegove unutarnje motivacije.
Tako da vjerujem da je tesko odvojiti svoje misljenje o djetetu izvan skolskog sustava i uspjeha ali nekad treba i to probati. Slika moze biti drugacija.

----------


## Amondi

> Ne brini, ljeto će donijeti pomak na bolje.... 
> 
> Stariji će se odmoriti, a mlađi sazrijeti.
> 
> Imam prijedlog (iz vlastitog iskustva) - nemojte se "zaležati" tijekom ljeta. Malo provježbajte s djecom, ne na način da im to bude tlaka, nego kroz igru - da im bude zabavno. Nije dobro cijelo ljeto ne raditi ništa... Sigurno znaš bolje od mene o čemu govorim. Ne smiju osjetiti da je to vježbanje - nabavi im dječje križaljke, enigmatiku, labirinte, točkalice i slično... Za matematiku su zgodne interaktivne prezentacije (barem je to dobro funkcioniralo kod moje djece) - tu ih ima cijela hrpa, a sa zadovoljstvom sam našla i neke svoje: http://www.razredna-nastava.net/stranica.php?id=444 
> 
> Spojite ugodno s korisnim - instaliraj im Sebran na računalo, pa nek se zabavljaju i usput uče. To je besplatan softver, jednostavan i odličan. Može se postaviti na hrvatski jezik: https://online.seterra.com/hr/p/sebran 
> 
> A što se tiče ovog emotivnog dijela - vjerujem da će vaša ljubav i briga pomoći da djeca prevladaju teškoće ranih godina. Sretno!


Hvala ti na savjetima i misljenju. I ja se slazem da dijete preko ljeta ipak lagano treba kroz igru nesto raditi i nastojimo da to tako i bude. Hvala i na preporuci na Sebran; iskreno, prvi put za to cujem i cim zavrsim s pisanjem ovdje, instalirat cu ga na laptop i odmah danas ponuditi klincima. 
I mi mislimo da je na kraju svega, ljubav odgovor za sve koliko god se to nekad cinilo drugacije.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi 
> znaš i sama da ne možete čarobnim štapićem sve popraviti, ali ipak sjeti se da je vrijeme koje su proveli kod vas još uvijek puno kraće od onog koje su proveli u neadekvatnim uvjetima
> tragovi koji su ostavljeni u prvim godinama jesu donekle neizbrisivi, ali i vi ćete u njihovim mozgovima i dušama ostaviti puno novih (podržavajućih) tragova, pa će cijela slika s vremenom izgledati drugačije


Znam da nema carobnog stapica iako bi nam on nekad uvelike olaksao puno toga  :Aparatic: 
Cvrsto vjerujemo da cemo rezultate nase bezuvjetne ljubavi i odgoja u koji puno ulazemo, jednog dana i vidjeti.

----------


## Amondi

[QUOTE=Lili75;3053327]*Amondi*, a niste uopće razmišljali o odgodi, posebice zbog svih okolnosti, prilagodbe i svega?

Mladji je vec prosle godine imao odgodu. Ove godine MORA u skolu. Odgodu vise dobiti ne mozemo sve i da hocemo, a i ne bi zaista imalo smisla da sa gotovo 9 godina sljedece godine krene u prvi razred. 
Mi smo optimisti, iako nam njegovo ponasanje i nacin funkcioniranja trenutno ne idu u prilog nasem optimizmu. Vidjet cemo na jesen.

----------


## Amondi

Mladji je vec prosle godine imao odgodu. Ove godine MORA u skolu. Odgodu vise dobiti ne mozemo sve i da hocemo, a i ne bi zaista imalo smisla da sa gotovo 9 godina sljedece godine krene u prvi razred. 
Mi smo optimisti, iako nam njegovo ponasanje i nacin funkcioniranja trenutno ne idu u prilog nasem optimizmu. Vidjet cemo na jesen.

----------


## Amondi

> Ja bih htjela dodati nesto vezano uz skolu, obaveze i odnos prema radu.
> Moje oboje djece su vrlo privrzena nama, ali sa problemim u ucenju. Niti jedno od njih ne voli ucenje, a stariji je godinama izrazito burno odbijao svaku ideju izvrsavanja obaveza. Ne samo doma nego i u skoli. Toliko je bio.u otporu da je prvu godinu proveo sate u vikanju , bacanju sebe i stvari na pod i slicno da bi uopce sjeo za stol i napravio zadacu u trajanju od 5 minuta. Tako da su neke stvari i od karatera, a ne samo odgoja.
> Jedino sto smo mi roditelji uspjeli usaditi, a to se vidi tek sad u prvom srednje jest cinjenica da ce on ipak odraditi minimalno barem za prolaz kad zagusti. Ali vise od toga nikad nismo od njega dobili jedino ako je bas imao silni interes za neku temu. Jednostavne logike nagrade i kazne nikad nisu imale ucinka na bilo kakvu vrstu njegove unutarnje motivacije.
> Tako da vjerujem da je tesko odvojiti svoje misljenje o djetetu izvan skolskog sustava i uspjeha ali nekad treba i to probati. Slika moze biti drugacija.


Sirius, kako ste prezivjeli taj njihov otpor prema skoli? Znam da nema univerzalnog odogovora i rjesenja, ali evo, kako ste se vi s tim nosili? Mislim, vi kao roditelji? 
Sto se tice nagrada i kazna, kod nase djece ne pali nista. Nagrada nista, kazna nista. Nema svrhe. 
Izludjuje nas to jer nikako da pokrenemo to nesto u njima sto ce ih tjerati naprijed.  :Confused:

----------


## Amondi

> Nažalost, neke rane koje posvojena djeca imaju nikada ne mogu zacijeliti i sva roditeljska ljubav i pažnja ovog svijeta neće moći napraviti dovoljno razlike. Možda je to teško čuti, ali istina je. 
> 
> Ako djeca lažu, ako ne pokazivaju ljubav prema roditeljima ali su spremni zagrliti i poljubiti obične strance, ako su odlični manipulatori, ako su andjeli pred drugima, ali rijetko pred vama, ako su agresivni, ako opsjednuto žele biti u kontroli u svakoj situaciji, ako se često mnogo ljute i imaju izlijeve bijesa, ako ne osjećaju krivnju kad naprave nešto loše, ako se opiru zagrljajima ili bilo kakvom tješenje od strane roditelja....itd. onda tu treba specifična profesionalna pomoć i što ranije, to bolje. Sa takvim tretmanom zajedno sa roditeljskom ljubavlju, strpljenjem i ustrajanjem mnogo se može promijeniti na bolje. 
> 
> Nadam se od srca da to nije to...želim vam svima mnogo sreće i ljubavi.


Slozit cu se s tobom da su neke rane neizljecive. Mozda se mogu ublaziti, ali ozdraviti tesko. Daj Boze da grijesim.
Ne znam govoris li vlastitog iskustva i ako da, rado bih cula jos ponesto o tvom iskustvu.

----------


## sirius

> Sirius, kako ste prezivjeli taj njihov otpor prema skoli? Znam da nema univerzalnog odogovora i rjesenja, ali evo, kako ste se vi s tim nosili? Mislim, vi kao roditelji? 
> Sto se tice nagrada i kazna, kod nase djece ne pali nista. Nagrada nista, kazna nista. Nema svrhe. 
> Izludjuje nas to jer nikako da pokrenemo to nesto u njima sto ce ih tjerati naprijed.


Tesko. Dok se nisam pomirila sama sa sobom i cinjenicom da je on vecinom odgovoran za svoju motivaciju.

----------


## Amondi

Dakle, drage zene majke, zene, kraljice  :Zaljubljen: 
hvala vam svima sto i dalje pratite ovu moju temu. Nadam se da i sadasnjim, a i buducim roditeljima moze biti od velike pomoci. Barem u onom segmentu da se covjek ne osjeti da je sam sa svojim problemima. 
Ovi praznici, na zalost, nisu onakvi kakvi bismo zeljeli da budu. Mladji nam svakodnevno priredjuje svakojake cirkuse, u strasnom je otporu za bilo sto, nista, ali bas nista ne zeli raditi (pri tom ne mislim na zadatke). Smeta bratu u igri, izaziva ga da ovaj to vise ne moze podnijeti, mi ih pustimo da se sami bore, ali u nekom trenutku jednostavno moramo intervenirati  jer to ode u totalno nezeljenom smjeru. 
Vjerujemo da je mladji u totalnom otporu imzato i valjda takvo ponasanje, jer ne zeli ili ne moze (ne znam sto od toga dvoje) prihvatiti cinjenicu da je vrtic gotov zauvijek i da ga ceka jedan novi dio zivota. Sa starijim je taj prijelaz prosao poprilicno laganini kad sad to usporedjujem s mladjim. 
I muz i ja smo vec ludi. Za nas je svaki dan novi dan i uvijek kazemo da je novi dan, nova prilika, ali ne! Mladji svaki dan iznova radi iste stvari, s njim nema dogovora, ne ispostuje niti najmanji dogovor. Niti nagrada niti kazna  na njega nemaju apsolutno nikakav ucinak. Iscrpljeni smo od toga. Ali ne damo se! 
 :Bye:

----------


## Amondi

> Tesko. Dok se nisam pomirila sama sa sobom i cinjenicom da je on vecinom odgovoran za svoju motivaciju.


Onda se moram sto prije pomiriti sama sa sobom  :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

Dosadna sam više k'o buha, ali ima li tvoj mlađi dijagnosticiranu neku teškoću? (osim što na leđima ima emocionalnu prtljagu) Što kaže psiholog ili kome ste ga već vodili na testiranje?

----------


## sirius

> Dosadna sam više k'o buha, ali ima li tvoj mlađi dijagnosticiranu neku teškoću? (osim što na leđima ima emocionalnu prtljagu) Što kaže psiholog ili kome ste ga već vodili na testiranje?


Kladim se da su njima rekli da je u pitanju adaptacija.
Kod mene je bilo samo nedostatak u postavljanju granica. :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

Mnoga (ne sva!) posvojena djeca imaju teškoće s koncentracijom, impulzivnošću, motoričkim nemirom, a ostale ljepote otkriju se tek u školi. 
Napravite prvo neku psihološku obradu (hvaljena je psihijatrica Klobučar u Klaićevoj https://www.kdb.hr/klinika-za-pedija...-psihijatriju/
Sirius će znati tko u Poliklinici grada Zagreba, 
privatno J.Vlahinsky ili T.Sever, 
u Suvagu se čeka čitava vječnost, ali svejedno pitaj 
Vidi na ERFu kako stoje s terminima http://centar.erf.unizg.hr/index.php...podrsku-o-nama
Svugdje se pozovi na hitnoću zbog posvojenja i polaska u školu, izdramatiziraj malo.
Kad takvo dijete dođe u 1r., to ti bude luda kuća i stres samo takav, osobito ako se učiteljica ne snađe ili bude kruta.

----------


## tangerina

Uz ovo što su savjetovale cure oko obrade za teškoće
ja ću dodat jednu drugu stvar koja može i ne mora pomoći
kad nas kad se uhoda takav neki pattern da svaki dan idu iste nevolje, tipa jedno dijete koje vječno sabotira i gnjavi onog drugog i narušava sve što pokušavamo napraviti zajedno, pomagalo je kad bismo se organizirali da se netko od nas tom trouble makeru više posveti jedan na jedan
da odemo nekamo samo nas dvoje, na putovanje ili na sladoledni kup, pomoglo bi da ga malo resetira iz nekog uhodanog obrasca

----------


## tangerina

što se tiče nagrade i kazni, moja je pretpostavka da kad one ne djeluju, to je zato što dijete u svojoj glavi ima neki drugi set nagradi i kazni, koji je puno jači i pored njega ovo naše izgleda banalno
ako je dijete u otporu jer u sebi osjeća neki intenzivan strah npr od promjene (ovo sad totalno nagađam samo da objasnim), njemu je suočavanje sa situacijom koja mu je strašna puno veća kazna od toga što mama i tata viču
tako da vjerujem u ovoj situaciji da to jednostavno nije nešto što može se tako regulirat, iako naravno kad nešto dobro napravi, uvijek je dobro pohvalit

to ti kažem da se ne osjećaš krivom što ne djeluju, da ne misliš da to ne radiš kako treba

----------


## Peterlin

> Mnoga (ne sva!) posvojena djeca imaju teškoće s koncentracijom, impulzivnošću, motoričkim nemirom, a ostale ljepote otkriju se tek u školi. 
> Napravite prvo neku psihološku obradu (hvaljena je psihijatrica Klobučar u Klaićevoj https://www.kdb.hr/klinika-za-pedija...-psihijatriju/
> Sirius će znati tko u Poliklinici grada Zagreba, 
> privatno J.Vlahinsky ili T.Sever, 
> u Suvagu se čeka čitava vječnost, ali svejedno pitaj 
> Vidi na ERFu kako stoje s terminima http://centar.erf.unizg.hr/index.php...podrsku-o-nama
> Svugdje se pozovi na hitnoću zbog posvojenja i polaska u školu, izdramatiziraj malo.
> Kad takvo dijete dođe u 1r., to ti bude luda kuća i stres samo takav, osobito ako se učiteljica ne snađe ili bude kruta.


Debeli potpis. Idite na obradu. Ne može skoditi a  može puno pomoći.

----------


## Amondi

Curke, HVALA vam svima!  :Zaljubljen: 

Bili smo s obojicom na ERF-u vec prije. Ove godine sa starijim smo bili u Poliklinici na timskoj obradi u 4 navrata zbog naglasene autodestruktivnosti, sad cekamo termin za mladjeg. Ne kazem da je Poliklinika najbolji izbor, ali smo najmanje cekali na termin. 
Da, kod obojice je prisutna impulzivnost. Kod mladjeg motoricki nemir. Problemi s koncentracijom takodjer prisutni kod oboje. Oboje vrlo lako odustaju, s tim da mladji u 99% slucajeva ne zeli niti pokusati. Stariji da jer ima tu jednu natjecateljsku crtu i to ga tjera da barem pokusa nekoliko puta, ali kao sto rekoh, odustaje vrlo brzoi pri tom se uzasno ljuti. Stariji je i jako jako kreativan i u tom smjeru ga jako podrzavamo i pohvalimo (od legica cuda napravi). Generalno, mladji ne pokazuje interes za bilo sto (igra s bratom;autici, legici, puzzle, gledanje tv-a). Nista! Brzo mu dosadi bilo koja aktivnost, a u zadnje vrijeme pocne cendrati i jako se ljutiti kad mu pokusamo pomoci da zadrzi paznju na jednoj aktivnosti koju zapocne. 
Nasa djecica su zaista ranjena i svoje prve tri, odnosno 4 godine proveli su u strasnim uvjetima, a posljedice tek sada zapravo izlaze van.
Borimo se i nadamo se da radimo najbolje za njih.
A ucim i od vas ovdje i jos jednom hvala vam na tome!  :grouphug:

----------


## čokolada

No, onda ti je sve jasno.  Odmah sa SS u školi i kod šk.liječnika traži individualizaciju i pripremi se za težački rad. Ima li ikakve šanse da mlađi NE bude u boravku?  Boravak ih izmori, a ne naprave ništa, nego doma umorni drljaju zadaće.

----------


## Amondi

> No, onda ti je sve jasno.  Odmah sa SS u školi i kod šk.liječnika traži individualizaciju i pripremi se za težački rad. Ima li ikakve šanse da mlađi NE bude u boravku?  Boravak ih izmori, a ne naprave ništa, nego doma umorni drljaju zadaće.


Ma joj, nema sanse da ne bude u boravku. Zaista nemamo izbora.

----------


## čokolada

Onda zatraži preko SS razgovor s učiteljicom PRIJE prvog dana škole. Moraju znati detaljno  o čemu se radi, nemoj čekati da se počnu događati problemi pa da si stalno u obrambenoj poziciji.Ta je suradnja s učiteljicama i jutarnjom i popodnevnom najbitnija stvar.

----------


## sirius

Ako djeca imaju dijagnozu mozes traziti rad na 4 sata .

----------


## Amondi

> Ako djeca imaju dijagnozu mozes traziti rad na 4 sata .


Stvarno??
Gdje mogu o tome nesto procitati? I sto bi zapravo znacila dijagnoza?

----------


## sirius

> Stvarno??
> Gdje mogu o tome nesto procitati? I sto bi zapravo znacila dijagnoza?


Ako dijete ima poremecaj paznje i poteskoce u ucenju, uz preporuku strucnog tima mozes na HZZO-u dati zahtjev za rad u skracenom radnim vremenu.
Ako komisija odobri tada radis 4 sata uz punu placu( pola poslodavac, pola HZZO).

----------


## sirius

> Stvarno??
> Gdje mogu o tome nesto procitati? I sto bi zapravo znacila dijagnoza?


Ako dijete ima poremecaj paznje i poteskoce u ucenju, uz preporuku strucnog tima mozes na HZZO-u dati zahtjev za rad u skracenom radnim vremenu.
Ako komisija odobri tafa radis 4 sata uz punu placu( pola poslodavac, pola HZZO).

----------


## Peterlin

> Onda zatraži preko SS razgovor s učiteljicom PRIJE prvog dana škole. Moraju znati detaljno  o čemu se radi, nemoj čekati da se počnu događati problemi pa da si stalno u obrambenoj poziciji.Ta je suradnja s učiteljicama i jutarnjom i popodnevnom najbitnija stvar.


X

Čak i prije, prilikom upisa i odabira učiteljice, već treba jasno staviti do znanja o čemu se radi.

----------


## Peterlin

> Curke, HVALA vam svima! 
> 
> Bili smo s obojicom na ERF-u vec prije. Ove godine sa starijim smo bili u Poliklinici na timskoj obradi u 4 navrata zbog naglasene autodestruktivnosti, sad cekamo termin za mladjeg. Ne kazem da je Poliklinika najbolji izbor, ali smo najmanje cekali na termin. 
> Da, kod obojice je prisutna impulzivnost. Kod mladjeg motoricki nemir. Problemi s koncentracijom takodjer prisutni kod oboje. Oboje vrlo lako odustaju, s tim da mladji u 99% slucajeva ne zeli niti pokusati. Stariji da jer ima tu jednu natjecateljsku crtu i to ga tjera da barem pokusa nekoliko puta, ali kao sto rekoh, odustaje vrlo brzoi pri tom se uzasno ljuti. Stariji je i jako jako kreativan i u tom smjeru ga jako podrzavamo i pohvalimo (od legica cuda napravi). Generalno, mladji ne pokazuje interes za bilo sto (igra s bratom;autici, legici, puzzle, gledanje tv-a). Nista! Brzo mu dosadi bilo koja aktivnost, a u zadnje vrijeme pocne cendrati i jako se ljutiti kad mu pokusamo pomoci da zadrzi paznju na jednoj aktivnosti koju zapocne. 
> Nasa djecica su zaista ranjena i svoje prve tri, odnosno 4 godine proveli su u strasnim uvjetima, a posljedice tek sada zapravo izlaze van.
> Borimo se i nadamo se da radimo najbolje za njih.
> A ucim i od vas ovdje i jos jednom hvala vam na tome!


Uzmi u obzir da je mlađi ipak mlađi godinu dana. To puno znači u ovoj dobi kod sve djece, ne samo one koja su usvojena. Ja se i danas grizem zašto za mlađeg sina nisam tražila odgodu, a kasnije se vidjelo da sam trebala. 

Osim toga, imate debele razloge za individualizirani pristup, obzirom na uvjete u kojima su djeca ranije živjela. Ako odmah krenete u obradu, papiri će stići do Božića, ako ne i prije. Možda czss može pomoći da se taj proces ubrza. Prema mom iskustvu, rješenje za individualizaciju nakon obrade čekaš nekih 6 tjedana. Vjerujem da je to gnjavaža, vući djecu po obradama, ali trud se isplati i kasnije se višestruko vraća. čokolada je sve rekla, ima žena iskustva s tim. 

Sretno!

----------


## čokolada

Ako radiš obradu za IP, to mora biti u suradnji sa školom i školskim liječnikom. Oni će te uputiti kamo treba ići, a sve temeljem detaljnog razgovora potkrijepljenog papirima iz Poliklinike koje već imate. Nikako se nemojte dati nasanjkati  na fraze "to je zbog posvojenja, pustite da prođe 1.razred, nemojte unaprijed etiketirati dijete" ili "pa vidite da stariji ima dobre ocjene". Očekuj od nekih i izjave "geni su to, niste vi krivi, vi ste plemenito posvojili" itd. 
Vi ćete s vaše strane poduzeti sve da spriječite/sankcionirate bilo kakvu agresivnost ili neprimjereno ponašanje u školi. Ono će možda biti uzrokovano osobnom frustracijom, ali ne smijete tolerirati gluposti jer je dijete posvojeno i ranjeno. Osobito je opasno ako dođe na zub kolega pa pistane dežurni krivac za sve - to vodi u još gore frustracije. 
Ovo što pišem zvuči kao neko zastrašivanje, ali bolje se pripremiti na sve i biti korak ispred, nego stalno kaskati i sanirati štetu. 
Prema ovomu što o mlađem pišeš, dobro bi mu došle neke grupne radionice kod psihologa gdje bi uvježbao socijalne vještine i malo poradio na koncentraciji.

----------


## čokolada

Iskoristite još ovaj mjesec dana za svakodnevni rad/igru za stolom, počevši s 3-4 min.aktivnosti pa svaki dan produži za minutu. Nema odustajanja ni kad mu nije zanimljivo, tu zbilja morate biti uporni. Neka uvijek na vidiku ima neku sitnu nagradu nakon obavljenog posla.

----------


## Peterlin

> Iskoristite još ovaj mjesec dana za svakodnevni rad/igru za stolom, počevši s 3-4 min.aktivnosti pa svaki dan produži za minutu. Nema odustajanja ni kad mu nije zanimljivo, tu zbilja morate biti uporni. Neka uvijek na vidiku ima neku sitnu nagradu nakon obavljenog posla.


X

Već sam pisala o načinima produljivanja pažnje... Ako trebaš, još imam audio verziju slikovnice Pikove priče za igru i zabavu (desetak kratkih priča, ni jedna nije dulja od 2 min) - viči, poslat ću...

Motivacije i nagrade: sami ćete najbolje znati što pali, iako je to u pravilu metoda pokušaja i promašaja, ali slažem se s čokoladom - ne treba odustati. Nekom djetetu će puno značiti zajednički odlazak na sladoled, drugom da pogleda crtić, trećem nove bojice...

Iako sam inače protivnik korištenja računala u te svrhe, moram priznati da su se oba moja sina doslovno opismenila uz računalo, a to je (uz timer) osiguralo i produljenje intervala pažnje, iako tu treba biti oprezan kod odabira igara. 

Osim toga, čokolada je dobro primijetila - socijalizacija i koncentracija može se lijepo izgraditi na grupnim radionicama. Ponekad to nije dovoljno. Moj E. je proveo cijelu jednu školsku godinu kod Suvagove psihologinje na psihoterapiji (frustracije zbog disleksije) ali to se kasnije jako isplatilo.

Ključno je naći neku aktivnost u kojoj je dijete jako dobro (bolje nego druga djeca) i u kojoj se može osjećati superiorno. Možda znate već sada što bi to bilo, a ako ne - predstoji isprobavanje. Tu isto može biti dosta slijepih ulica, ali nešto će se već naći da dijete u tome uživa - sad lupam iz glave: plivanje, atletika, strani jezici, pjevanje...Kod mog sina glazbena škola je to odradila (iako dugo nije mogao čitati note - to je naučio kad je savladao i slova, dvije godine kasnije od očekivanog roka). Kao početnik svirao je po sluhu doslovce sve, tako da je njegova profesorica harmonike ostala zatečena kad smo joj rekli da ima problema s čitanjem zapisa... Ona je njemu odsvirala, doma je brat svirao isto gradivo, a on bi pokupio po sluhu i svirao savršeno. Ima hrpu nagrada sa školskih natjecanja i to mu je jako pomoglo da se osjeti važnim i sposobnim... Iako su obojica završila osnovnu glazbenu školu, upravo on danas redovito svira (i to ne samo harmoniku nego klavijature svih vrsta) iz čistog zadovoljstva.

----------


## Lili75

*Amondi*, ja bih poslušala sve što cure pišu. Imaju sve osobna iskustva i upoznale su sustav uzduž i popreko. Njihovi savjeti ti zlata vrijede jer si štediš vrijeme za "istraživanje" terena i mogućih prepreka koje vas čekaju.

Sretno !!!!

Čini mi se da ti je ovaj rad na pola radnog vremena uz punu plaću odlična prilika.

----------


## Beti3

Amondi, pišeš da ti sin ne poštuje dogovore. Pa, probaj bez dogovora. Probaj biti impulsivna, sat po sat, bez "moraš to". Probaj sa "idemo to" ili "što bi ti".
Imam jednog takvog, u toj dobi je bio isti, moj rođen, a nemoguć. Rastezala sam i dogovore i "moranja", tako da mu bude prihvatljivo.
A škola...bila je to borba svakodnevna, ali evo odraslog, pametnog i vrijednog čovjeka. Sijede u mojoj kosi su od svih troje, nije samo on zaslužan.  :Smile: 
Budi na njegovoj strani, postavi granice koje će moći poštovati, a ti ćeš ih moći prihvatiti. I voli ga, neka to vidi i kad vičeš na njega. Uspjet ćete, strpljenja, puno strpljenja.

----------


## čokolada

Mislim da SRV nije baš lako dobiti "samo" za ADHD, treba tu biti još teškoća, ali ne škodi pitati. 
http://www.udruga-oko.hr/prava-rodit...ama-u-razvoju/

----------


## Peterlin

> Dakle, drage zene majke, zene, kraljice 
> hvala vam svima sto i dalje pratite ovu moju temu. Nadam se da i sadasnjim, a i buducim roditeljima moze biti od velike pomoci. Barem u onom segmentu da se covjek ne osjeti da je sam sa svojim problemima. 
> Ovi praznici, na zalost, nisu onakvi kakvi bismo zeljeli da budu. Mladji nam svakodnevno priredjuje svakojake cirkuse, u strasnom je otporu za bilo sto, nista, ali bas nista ne zeli raditi (pri tom ne mislim na zadatke). Smeta bratu u igri, izaziva ga da ovaj to vise ne moze podnijeti, mi ih pustimo da se sami bore, ali u nekom trenutku jednostavno moramo intervenirati  jer to ode u totalno nezeljenom smjeru. 
> *Vjerujemo da je mladji u totalnom otporu imzato i valjda takvo ponasanje, jer ne zeli ili ne moze (ne znam sto od toga dvoje) prihvatiti cinjenicu da je vrtic gotov zauvijek i da ga ceka jedan novi dio zivota. Sa starijim je taj prijelaz prosao poprilicno laganini kad sad to usporedjujem s mladjim.* 
> I muz i ja smo vec ludi. Za nas je svaki dan novi dan i uvijek kazemo da je novi dan, nova prilika, ali ne! Mladji svaki dan iznova radi iste stvari, s njim nema dogovora, ne ispostuje niti najmanji dogovor. Niti nagrada niti kazna  na njega nemaju apsolutno nikakav ucinak. Iscrpljeni smo od toga. Ali ne damo se!


Sad mi je palo na pamet da je mlađi možda u strahu od škole - on je prošle školske godine od brata vidio samo jedan dio priče, onaj koji se odnosi na domaće zadaće. On ne zna verbalizirati svoje osjećaje, pa mu se to osjeti na ponašanju. Tko zna kako je to posložio u svojoj glavi... 

Da li imate uvida u sastav razreda? Bilo bi dobro ako znate već sada da je netko od njegove vrtićke klape u razredu s njim. To bi mu možda pomoglo da se riješi straha. Još mi pada na pamet upis u knjižnicu (gdje može vidjeti čemu služi vještina čitanja), a osim toga u knjižnici često imaju organizirane radionice (likovna, glazbena, dramska) gdje se čovjek može opušteno družiti kraće vrijeme, a onda vratiti kući.

----------


## jelena.O

a usput knjižnica je besplatna u zg za sve mlađe od 15 godina.

----------


## čokolada

Mislim da bi kroz detaljnu timsku obradu mlađeg, na kojoj bi se mogla, uz očiti poremećaj pažnje, nemir i emocion.probleme, dijagnosticirati i još pokoja teškoća (ako postoji nekontrolirana agresija, autodestrukcija...) pa preko CZSS tražiti nekakav doplatak, a onda automatski preko HZMO i 4h radno vrijeme. Znat će Sirius detaljnije.

----------


## sirius

Svakako se moze probati traziti . Najgore sto se moze dogoditi da kazu da ne moze.
DD su postrozili, to su i nama ukinuli jer E. nema dovoljnu invalidnost, ali SRV bi mogao proci.

----------


## jelena.O

Od kad mala nema dd?jel ste bili na komisiji skoro

----------


## sirius

> Od kad mala nema dd?jel ste bili na komisiji skoro


Od nove godine. Bila je na vjestacenju u 10 mj prosle godine na jedinstvenom tijelu vjestacenja. Produzili su SRV ukinuli DD.

----------


## jelena.O

A nakon koliko ste dobili papir?

----------


## sirius

> A nakon koliko ste dobili papir?


2 mjeseca.

----------


## Beti3

> Stvarno??
> Gdje mogu o tome nesto procitati? I sto bi zapravo znacila dijagnoza?


Uf, pazi jako na to što bi bilo kakva "dijagnoza" značila tako osjetljivom djetetu. Pogotovo ako bi se time osjetio manje vrijedan od brata. 
Odluka je vaša, ali mislim da je mudrije uključiti sve svoje snage, još je to malo dijete. Imate vremena za obrade, ako u školi budu smatrali da treba.

----------


## Amondi

Hvala vam jos jednom svima na vasim postovima. Puno toga znamo i sami (prosvjetni smo djelatnici), no uvijek je dobro cuti jos jednom i potvrditi si da idemo u dobrom smjeru. 
Procedura za dobivanje individualiziranog programa jako mi je dobro poznata i sigurna sam da necemo cekati da problemi narastu kako bismo nesto poduzeli. Zapravo, mi vec poduzimamo.
Sto se tice uciteljice u prvom razredu, isli smo na sigurno, tako da smo i starijeg, a sada i mladjeg, upisali u skolu u kojoj znamo da ce nasa djeca imati sigurno, podrzavajuce okruzenje. U tom segmentu ne brinem, barem sto se tice prva 4 razreda OS. 
Kao sto rekoh, za mladjeg cekamo termin za obradu (godisnji su pa i nije najsretnije vrijeme), ali vjerujem da cemo to isto ubrzo napraviti i vidjeti na cemu smo sto se mladjeg tice. 
Iskreno, skraceno radno vrijeme bi nas spasilo. Pri tom ne mislim samo na sebe, nego na sve nas roditelje cija djeca imaju, ne samo probleme vezane za fizicki razvoj nego i probleme vezane za adaptaciju, hiperaktivnost, autodestrukciju i cijelu lepezu emocionalnih poteskoca koje zahtijevaju sustavan rad sa djetetom. Uz posao, tesko da roditelj to moze adekvatno pratiti. Kad se samo sjetim koji stres je bio sa starijim otici na tu obradu; muz i ja radimo, sretan si da dobijes termin, koji ako propustis, tko zna kad ces dobiti sljedeci, onda kasnjenje na posao, opravdanja.. ma stres samo takav. 
Uglavnom, sve vase postove ovdje upijam kao spuzva jer bez obzira sto sam u struci, ovdje sam prije svega RODITELJ. Trudim se odvojiti profesionalno od BITI RODITELJ i nadam se da u tome koliko toliko uspijevam.

----------


## sirius

> Uf, pazi jako na to što bi bilo kakva "dijagnoza" značila tako osjetljivom djetetu. Pogotovo ako bi se time osjetio manje vrijedan od brata. 
> Odluka je vaša, ali mislim da je mudrije uključiti sve svoje snage, još je to malo dijete. Imate vremena za obrade, ako u školi budu smatrali da treba.


Ti mislis da netko izmislja dijagnoze iz hobija?
Ili mislis da je sramota da dijete ima poteskoce u ucenju, ako ih ima?
Meni je to slomljena noga. Ne treba se nicega sramiti i treba prihvatiti fizikalnu terapiju ako se na nju ima pravo.

----------


## Amondi

> Uf, pazi jako na to što bi bilo kakva "dijagnoza" značila tako osjetljivom djetetu. Pogotovo ako bi se time osjetio manje vrijedan od brata. 
> Odluka je vaša, ali mislim da je mudrije uključiti sve svoje snage, još je to malo dijete. Imate vremena za obrade, ako u školi budu smatrali da treba.


U pravu si. Razmisljamo u svim smjerovima, a da dijete ima dijagnozu nam je negdje na kraju svih opcija.

----------


## sirius

> Hvala vam jos jednom svima na vasim postovima. Puno toga znamo i sami (prosvjetni smo djelatnici), no uvijek je dobro cuti jos jednom i potvrditi si da idemo u dobrom smjeru. 
> Procedura za dobivanje individualiziranog programa jako mi je dobro poznata i sigurna sam da necemo cekati da problemi narastu kako bismo nesto poduzeli. Zapravo, mi vec poduzimamo.
> Sto se tice uciteljice u prvom razredu, isli smo na sigurno, tako da smo i starijeg, a sada i mladjeg, upisali u skolu u kojoj znamo da ce nasa djeca imati sigurno, podrzavajuce okruzenje. U tom segmentu ne brinem, barem sto se tice prva 4 razreda OS. 
> Kao sto rekoh, za mladjeg cekamo termin za obradu (godisnji su pa i nije najsretnije vrijeme), ali vjerujem da cemo to isto ubrzo napraviti i vidjeti na cemu smo sto se mladjeg tice. 
> Iskreno, skraceno radno vrijeme bi nas spasilo. Pri tom ne mislim samo na sebe, nego na sve nas roditelje cija djeca imaju, ne samo probleme vezane za fizicki razvoj nego i probleme vezane za adaptaciju, hiperaktivnost, autodestrukciju i cijelu lepezu emocionalnih poteskoca koje zahtijevaju sustavan rad sa djetetom. Uz posao, tesko da roditelj to moze adekvatno pratiti. Kad se samo sjetim koji stres je bio sa starijim otici na tu obradu; muz i ja radimo, sretan si da dobijes termin, koji ako propustis, tko zna kad ces dobiti sljedeci, onda kasnjenje na posao, opravdanja.. ma stres samo takav. 
> Uglavnom, sve vase postove ovdje upijam kao spuzva jer bez obzira sto sam u struci, ovdje sam prije svega RODITELJ. Trudim se odvojiti profesionalno od BITI RODITELJ i nadam se da u tome koliko toliko uspijevam.


Za obradu imas pravo na dan bolovanja. Samo kazem , ako ti je ta mogucnost prihvatljiva.

----------


## Amondi

> Za obradu imas pravo na dan bolovanja. Samo kazem , ako ti je ta mogucnost prihvatljiva.


Nisam znala. Mislis, odem kod svoje doktorice i trazim za to bolovanje?

----------


## sirius

> Nisam znala. Mislis, odem kod svoje doktorice i trazim za to bolovanje?


Pedijatar/obiteljski lijecnik pise potvrdu da imate pregled ( on i daje uputnicu), na osnovu toga tvoj lijecnik pise dan bolovanja kao pratnja djeteta.

----------


## jelena.O

Kolko ja znam može donijeti i naknadno samo papir iz bolnice da je napravila pregled svojoj doktorici i isto dobi bolovanje
Sretno amondi,probaj čim prije iskristalizirati stvari,ali imaju na umu da su i godišnji

----------


## Peterlin

> Uf, pazi jako na to što bi bilo kakva "dijagnoza" značila tako osjetljivom djetetu. Pogotovo ako bi se time osjetio manje vrijedan od brata. 
> Odluka je vaša, ali mislim da je mudrije uključiti sve svoje snage, još je to malo dijete. Imate vremena za obrade, ako u školi budu smatrali da treba.


Beti, razumijem, ali ne radi se o 16-godišnjacima, a i da se radi - opet bi trebalo poduzeti sve što se može da djeca dobiju primjeren oblik školovanja. Ovdje se radi o maloj djeci koja i te kako trebaju pomoć za adaptaciju.

----------


## Amondi

Pozdrav svima koji tu i tamo provire i na ovaj moj post!
Skolska godina se zahuktala, s njom i obveze kako za klince tako i za nas. Stariji je sad drugi razred, mladji je krenuo u prvi. Prilagodba mladjeg traje i nije nimalo laka, sad tek do izrazaja dolazi njegova nemogucnost duze koncentracije, fokusiranja na jednu aktivnost. Na zalost, nemamo izbora pa oboje idu u boravak sto je puno previse za mladjeg koji u skoli najbolje funkcionira ujutro. Prvih mjesec dana nije nosio torbu kuci, no ubrzo smo shvatili da to nema smisla jer kad vikendom trebamo laganini sve ponoviti od proteklog tjedna, nastane nevidjena drama. Ovako sad svaki dan pomalo, iako smo svjesni da niti to nije najbolje rjesenje jer vjerujemo da mu je nakon cijelog dana u skoli svega dosta. Sa starijim se borimo u smislu da svakdnevno dolazi kuci potrganih hlaca ili trenirke pa cak i obuce. Strasno nas to izbacuje iz cipela tim vise sto je njegov stav prema tome tipa; pa sto, kupit cete mi drugo. Sve smo vec probali; i nagradama i posljedicama za nezeljeno ponasanje, ali bez rezultata i pomaka. Puno razgovaramo i s jednim i drugim, no cini nam se da oni te nase razgovore debelo iskoristavaju. Naprosto, bilo,kakav rezultat izostaje. 
U svakom slucaju, da je lako nije, ali evo dajemo sve od sebe da ih pripremimo za zivot. 
Opet moram naglasiti kako u trenucima njihovih drama, tantruma, emocinalnih ispada ponovno postanemo svjesni cinjenice da su neke stvari nepopravljive koliko god se mi trudili. I opet iznova postanemo ljuti na sustav koji je dozvolio da nasa djeca venu u nepoticajnoj, neprimjerenoj (u svakom pogledu) bioloskoj obitelji godinama jer se bioloskim roditeljima daje tisucu sansi da promijene svoj odnos i ponasanje naspram djeteta. 
Na kraju, djeca ispastaju zbog tromosti nase drzave, venu u katastrofalnim uvjetima, u svakom pogledu, a kad im se jednom sreca i osmjehne i konacno sjete sto je to obitelj, osjecaju se i reagiraju kao male, divlje zivotinjice jer, na zalost, drugacije nisu naucili. 
Kako bilo, ne predajemo se. Bilo bi divno kad bi se jednom od roditelja (bez prevelikih kompliciranja) dozvolilo da bude kod kuce s djecom koliko god je to potrebno sto bi uvelike olaksalo sve svima; posebno djeci, a i roditeljima. 
Malo sam oduzila s ovim pisanjem iako mi nije bila namjera... 
Hvala na citanju!

----------


## sirius

Da li ste djecu vodili na testiranje kod nekog ozbiljnijeg psihologa koji vidi dalje od povrsine?

----------


## Lili75

ja sam pomislila isto što i *sirius* da se možda radi o nekim poteškoćama, a ne nužno samo o posljedicama traumatičnog djetinjstva.

*Amondi*, baš mi je drago da si nam se javila.

----------


## sirius

Inace, moram primjetiti da pises ( i razmisljas ) bas kao pravi prosvjetni radnik. Da, prve tri su bitne , da odgoj je bitan, da okolina je vazna...ali ... Veliko "ali " na sve ako djeca imaju organski uvjetovane poteskoce i specificnosti. 
Moje dijete je trgalo hlace i ostalu odjecu klizeci na koljenima po glatkom pakretu vjerojatno cijeli prvi razred. 
Nikada nisam pomislila da je problem u meni ( jer nisam jasna) niti u njemu ( jer je nezahvalan za imovinu).
Jednostavno je imao poriv bacati se i kliziti po koljenima bez obzira na posljedice ( po odjecu). Ne znam, mislim da imas prevelika ocekivanja za razinu zrelosti djece. Emocionalne zrelosti, zrelosti da shvate povezanost radnje i posljedice. Nekad to jednostavni nema veze sa odgojem. Naravno da ne treba odustati od odgoja, ali nije odgoj i okolina jedina stvar koja odreduje ponasanje jednog djeteta ( ili odrasle osobe).

----------


## Amondi

> Da li ste djecu vodili na testiranje kod nekog ozbiljnijeg psihologa koji vidi dalje od povrsine?


Starijeg da, mladji ima termin u 11.mj. 
I sto bi znacilo ozbiljnijeg psihologa?

----------


## Amondi

> Inace, moram primjetiti da pises ( i razmisljas ) bas kao pravi prosvjetni radnik. Da, prve tri su bitne , da odgoj je bitan, da okolina je vazna...ali ... Veliko "ali " na sve ako djeca imaju organski uvjetovane poteskoce i specificnosti. 
> Moje dijete je trgalo hlace i ostalu odjecu klizeci na koljenima po glatkom pakretu vjerojatno cijeli prvi razred. 
> Nikada nisam pomislila da je problem u meni ( jer nisam jasna) niti u njemu ( jer je nezahvalan za imovinu).
> Jednostavno je imao poriv bacati se i kliziti po koljenima bez obzira na posljedice ( po odjecu). Ne znam, mislim da imas prevelika ocekivanja za razinu zrelosti djece. Emocionalne zrelosti, zrelosti da shvate povezanost radnje i posljedice. Nekad to jednostavni nema veze sa odgojem. Naravno da ne treba odustati od odgoja, ali nije odgoj i okolina jedina stvar koja odreduje ponasanje jednog djeteta ( ili odrasle osobe).


Sve stoji. Glava i razum mi sve to govore..tocno to sto si napisala i u teoriji mi je sve jasno. A onda, dodje neka situacija i ponovno me lupi kao da je prvi put.

----------


## sirius

> Starijeg da, mladji ima termin u 11.mj. 
> I sto bi znacilo ozbiljnijeg psihologa?


Nekoga tko radi vrlo detaljne testove sposobnosti . Ono sto u principu ne mozes dobiti u bilo kojoj ustanovi na  uputnicu ( nazalost).

----------


## Lili75

> Starijeg da, mladji ima termin u 11.mj. 
> I sto bi znacilo ozbiljnijeg psihologa?


Pa ja bih recimo otišla privatno kod Vlahinsky ili Sever.

----------


## sirius

> Sve stoji. Glava i razum mi sve to govore..tocno to sto si napisala i u teoriji mi je sve jasno. A onda, dodje neka situacija i ponovno me lupi kao da je prvi put.


Vidim. Tocni se to osjeca iz tvojih postova u kojima preteže nauceni razum osobe koja je godinama u sustavu  :Smile: .

Nije da se toga nisam naslusala kao roditelj u ogromnoj kolicini.

----------


## Amondi

> Pa ja bih recimo otišla privatno kod Vlahinsky ili Sever.


Na zalost, privatno si ne mozemo priustiti  :Sad:

----------


## sirius

> Na zalost, privatno si ne mozemo priustiti


Nazalost, onda ti nemam koga preporuciti. Jer u sustavu ne rade na nacin koji bi tebi razjasnio ono sto te muci.

----------


## no@

Evo ja bih se ipak usudila dati preporuku za testiranje unutar sustava: https://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/

pogotovo Amondi s obzirom na sumnje koje imaš oko ranog razvoja unutar primarne obitelji. 

Budi bez brige, ne postoje nekakvi detaljniji testovi sposobnosti koje bi Tanja Sever i Vlahinsky imale, a unutar sustava  ne, nećete ostati u tom smislu zakinuti.

Prednost je Poliklinike da omogućuju timsku obradu i timski pristup i vrlo profesionalno su organizirani.

----------


## sirius

Moja su djeca testirana i tamo.
Ali mi je psihologica odmah jasno rekla da ona nikad ne bi mogla odraditi tako detaljno testiranje svih podrucja kao sto je napravila privatna praksa. Jasno, nakon sto je dobila nalaze ( i popis testova koji su radeni)  na uvid.

----------


## sirius

Iskreno, najbolja strana Poliklinike jest podrska i pracenje koja se dobije nakon testiranja , ali postoje jasna ogranicenja u vremenu i nacinu rada ( sto se tice testiranja). Obzirom da su oni koncentrirani vise na probleme u obitelji i odnosima cijeli tim je na to koncentriran puno vise od konkretnih problema u ucenju.
Isto tako i u samom postupku testiranja oni postupaju kao da se radi o ( mogucem) zlostavljanju , sto zna biti neugodno. Ok, promjene pristup kad se kaze razlog dolaska , ali meni je bilo malo neugodno na pocetku.

----------


## sirius

Da ne pisem opet da sam u situaciji kad skolskoj strucnoj sluzbi nije jasno sto moze i sto ne moze koristiti kao pomoc djetetu jer u nalazu iz Poliklinike nisu navedene tocno metode pomoci. A defektolog iz Poliklinike kaze da je sve jasno i da se moze koristiti sve sto pomaze djetetu. I tako mi opet vrtimo u krug ( ovan put sa djetetom br. 2) nakon hrpetine testiranja i timske obrade.

----------


## no@

Ok. Ako sam dobro skontala Amondi, sumnja i na moguće zanemarivanje i/ili zlostavljanje u primarnoj obitelji, pa je svakako Poliklinika dobra adresa.

----------


## čokolada

Amondi, nije vam lako. Sirius je ubola otprve, a i ja razumijem što osjećaš jer sam bila tamo gdje si ti sad. Čovjek si misli - educirana sam, sve sam napravila, a ne ide...sigurno sam negdje pogriješila! Sve sam dosad rješavala pa ću i ovo! 
Isuse, pa ja sam prosvjetna radnica, a dijete majmunira po školi, JA SAM UČITELJICA, a dijete ne kuži slova, ne može čitati, sporo je do bola, zuji...nešto sigurno nisam dovoljno s njim radila! 
Zaboravi! Dobri ste roditelji nesavršene djece, to si ponavljaj svaki dan. Ne daj da vide vašu nemoć ili razočarenje da nisu dovoljno dobri ili ono što ste mislili da će biti. Grozno ovo zvuči, ali potrebno je da osvijestiš te osjećaje i prihvatiš da će se kao demoni povremeno javljati. 
Na kraju će sve biti dobro, ali je 5-6 godina baš JAKO teško. 

Drugo - borba sa sustavom U KOJEM RADIŠ jest strašna, pogađaju te osobno stvari koje su učiteljima ono...peace of cake...kažu, izlaju i nikom ništa, a nemaju pojma koliko je beskrajnih sati i mjeseci utrošeno u jedan milimetarski pomak.  Budi spremna na teškoće s koncentracijom, na otpor i ogroman kućni rad. Istovremeno im moraš osvijestiti da oni nisu krivi za to, da su to njihove razvojne teškoće, a ne oni kao osobe. Njihovi problemi imaju ime, imenujte ih, neka znaju zašto se tako ponašaju ili zašto mu ne ide čitanje. Ne mogu ti opisati koliko je važno da ne povjeruju da su glupi i da vjeruju da će sve to jednom savladati. I emocije, i ponašanje, i školu, sve.

----------


## čokolada

Što se tiče psihologa, nije stvar u procjeni i testiranju, nego u kontinuiranoj višegodišnjoj podršci koja bi vam dobro došla.
Činjenica je da su Sever i Vlahinsky osobe koji istinski razumiju emocionalne probleme koji utječu na ponašanje. One ti neće detektirati problem ili dati savjet iz logopedske ili defektološke branše, ali su fantastična podrška djeci i roditeljima kroz radionice. Bolno je skupo, tijekom 3 godine odrekla sam se SVEGA da to mogu platiti: oko 650kn inicijalno testiranje, 420kn 2 dječje i 210 kn 1 roditeljska radionica mjesečno. Govorim o cijenama otprije 8-9 g. Nama je vrijedilo svake lipe. 
Nekome nije. Neki imaju izvrsna iskustva s psihijatricom dr. Klobučar iz Klaićeve i dr. Grubić s Rebra kroz povremene, mjesečne susrete na uputnicu. Za druge ne znam.


Ono što prvo treba detektirati je s kojom vrstom poteškoće se bori mlađi, dobiti precizne upute za kućni rad i za  školu, vidjeti treba li individualizaciju. Boravak je smrt, ali ni mi nismo imali izbora. Od 2. je razreda bila sama doma i polako se čeličila. 
Jako je teško, ali kad jednom vidiš plodove rada... :Heart:

----------


## sirius

> Ok. Ako sam dobro skontala Amondi, sumnja i na moguće zanemarivanje i/ili zlostavljanje u primarnoj obitelji, pa je svakako Poliklinika dobra adresa.


Ok, mozda sumnja na to . Moguce. Boravak u instituciji sigurni nije pomogao , ali ako dijete ima organsku poteskocu onda je ona primarni uzrok na koji se naslagao jos i splet dodatnih okolnosti.
Djeca bez poteskoca u normalnoj okolinini razvijaju se normalno. Nije priroda zamislila da imaju idealne uvjete i hrpe poticaja, stimulacija i celicnu disciplinu bez uzmaka. 
Oni koji imaju neke razvojne tegobe ili poteskoce, hm ...to je prilicni drugacija prica. Moje starije dijete je raslo u idealnim uvjetima u vakom pogledu , nikakvih trauma , nikakvih posebnih stresova, nicega za sto bih se uhvatila kao uzrok ponasanja. Barem nists za sto bih se uhvatila i danas kao uzrok odredenih ponasanja , sad kad on ima 16,5 godina , a mi smo od njegove 7 godine ( pa i prije) trazili i primali razne psiholoske i druge pomoci u odgoju. Mi i on. Ali i dalje ima trenutaka i dogadaja kad se cini da svega toga nije bilo , a on kao da je sisao s planine na kojoj je odrastao s vukovima.

----------


## no@

Vjerujem. Nije sve u okolini i vanjskim uvjetima, zapravo samo manji dio je. 
Možda se varam, no nekako bih očekivala da se posvojitelje i priprema na to. Mislim na neizbježne uvjetovanosti nasljeđem i biološkim datostima...

Vidim da i Adopta ima Psihološko savjetovalište: http://adopta.hr/psiholosko-savjetovaliste.html 
Ne znam tko radi tamo, no možda se se može dobiti podrška.

----------


## čokolada

Posvojitelji jesu pripremani na to kroz niz radionica koje su morali proći. Ali nema te pripreme koja će te ostaviti hladne glave kad dugo, dugo radiš sve kako treba, a ne vidiš pomake. Nažalost, postoje manje lijepe priče (srećom rjeđe), gdje se uza sav napor posvojitelja  problemi  ne mogu riješiti...pa ako još postoji genetska sklonost ka nekakvoj psih.bolesti, eto ti kombinacije: nekakva organski uvjetovana teškoća + grozni uvjeti odrastanja + pritisak i nerazumijevanje školskog sustava + genetska sklonost kakvom psihol. poremećaju ili bolesti.

----------


## čokolada

Problem je i u očekivanju okoline - joj, divno je da ste posvojili, kako plemenito, ljubav čini čuda i sve rješava! 
Pa za godinu dana - ali vaše je dijete nemoguće, niste postavili granice! Jeste li pročitali koju knjigu o odgoju?
Pa u e imeniku - neaktivan na satu, ne prepisuje s ploče, nije stigao završiti...
itd.

----------


## Jelena

> Problem je i u očekivanju okoline - joj, divno je da ste posvojili, kako plemenito, ljubav čini čuda i sve rješava! 
> Pa za godinu dana - ali vaše je dijete nemoguće, niste postavili granice! Jeste li pročitali koju knjigu o odgoju?
> Pa u e imeniku - neaktivan na satu, ne prepisuje s ploče, nije stigao završiti...
> itd.


Baš! Sve manje imam strpljenja objašnjavati da se ne radi o plemenitosti, nego o želji da imaš obitelj.
"Ali ti si mogla doma sjediti i ništa ne raditi!" 
"Pa i ti si mogla!"
Dopre do rijetkih koji ispravno shvate da je naša ljubav jednaka i bezuvjetna i da nismo ništa bolji ili lošiji roditelji zbog same činjenice da smo posvojitelji. Jedino što smo eto morali proći psiho testove i edukaciju, al u tome nema plemenitosti.

Amondi, ne znam ti nažalost ništa pametno savjetovati, samo strpljenja treba imati. Moje je dijete puno mlađe i nema nikakve traume, srećom. Kod nas je sustav po dijete odlično reagirao. Nas su mrcvarili, doduše, ali mi se ne da o tome javno ni pisati. Niti bi tko razumio tko nije prošao slično. I svi govore da smo imali sreće. I jesmo, ali smo prošli puno suza i noćnih mora, a nisam neki hipersenzitivac. Oprosti, sad ti ja temu uzurpiram.

Ali da, okolina je prilično nesenzibilizirana. Teoretski bi ti i u CZSS psiholog trebao (moći) pomoći.

----------


## Amondi

> Evo ja bih se ipak usudila dati preporuku za testiranje unutar sustava: https://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/
> 
> pogotovo Amondi s obzirom na sumnje koje imaš oko ranog razvoja unutar primarne obitelji. 
> 
> Budi bez brige, ne postoje nekakvi detaljniji testovi sposobnosti koje bi Tanja Sever i Vlahinsky imale, a unutar sustava  ne, nećete ostati u tom smislu zakinuti.
> 
> Prednost je Poliklinike da omogućuju timsku obradu i timski pristup i vrlo profesionalno su organizirani.


Stariji je tamo obradjen, a bit ce uskoro i mladji.

----------


## Amondi

Hvala vam curke na vasim komentarima i razmisljanjima i savjetima. 
Jako ste drage. 
Svakako vam javim kako je prosla obrada s mladjim. Stariji ide na individualne razgovore, vidjet cemo sto ce nakon obrade mladjega biti daljnji koraci. 
Moram napomenuti da oboje nase djecice ide u skolu za koju smo bili sigurni da cemo imati podrsku u svakom smislu i sto vrijeme vise prolazi vidimo da je to bila dobra odluka. Jest zrtva za nas u smislu svakodnevne voznje u skolu i iz skole (to zaista zna biti iscrpljujuce obzirom da nam djeca ne idu u kvartu u skolu) no (zasad), sto se izbora skole tice, nismo pozalili. 

Curke, stvarno vam hvala! 
Ps. Sad mi je malo lakse  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Amondi, dati cu ti samo jedan primjer sa mojom djecom koja su rasla u vrlo poticajnoj okolini.
Moj sin je bio jedinac do 6,5 godina, dojen, nosen, pazen i mazen od prvog dana zivota. Citala sam mu svaki dan njegovog zivota do skole, a nakon toga svaku lektiru koju je imao u skoli smo citali zajedno na glas ( zbog njegovih poteskoca u ucenju) . To dijete nikad nije zavoljelo citanje. Nikad. Nikad nije pozelio citati nesto sebi za gust. Imamo knjige u kuci, ja volim citati, on nema disleksiju ili probleme s vidom i ne pada mu na pamet citati. 
I sto sad? Ok, mora da je nesto i od oca potegnuo koji nikad nije citao ( ali MM je odrastao u puno drugacijoj okolini uz nedijagnosticirane probleme u citanju).

----------


## Amondi

Pozdrav svima nakon duljeg vremena!  :Very Happy: 
Ne mogu vjerovati koliko je vremena proslo od mog zadnjeg pisanja ovdje. Vrijeme zaista leti. Evo, vec je i skolska godina pri kraju. 
Iza nas je nadasve zanimljivo i zahtjevno razdoblje. Obzirom da je sad poprilicno kasno i bilo bi u redu da krenem na spavanac jer ujutro rano ustajem, javim se uskoro s osvrtom na proteklo razdoblje.

 :Bye:

----------


## Lili75

*amondi*, jedva čekam osvrt  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Konacno...dobar dan svima koji ste pratili, a i onima koji ce zaviriti ovdje.
Zaista vrijeme leti, a ja nikako da u miru sjednem i napisem makar nekoliko recenica. 
Dakle, stariji sin zavrsio je drugi razred, mladji prvi. S odlicnim uspjehom. Odlican uspjeh spominjem samo zato jer moram ovdje napisati koliko su oni zbog toga bili sretni kada su dobili svoje svjedodzbe. Da se razumijemo, iza svega toga stoji konstantan rad na dnevnoj bazi, vjezbanje preko vikenda, puno citanja, odlazaka kod psihologa, medjusobnog razgovora, objasnjavanja, tumacenja. Velik trud nase djece, a i nas roditelja na kraju je rezultiralo i uspjehom koji je nasu djecu ucinio neizmjerno sretnima. Sve se isplatilo..kad vidite njih i njihove osmijehe..
Jednom i drugom, engleski predstavlja veliki problem. Stariji je u ostaim predmetima odlican, “grize” jer se voli natjecati sa drugima pa ga to tjera i na ucenje i rad.
Mladjem je matematika veliki problem (do kraja prvog razreda nije savladao zbrajanje i oduzimanje do 20; automatizirao je tek do 5), napravili smo obradu i ici cemo na individualizaciju kako bismo mu pomogli i olaksali. Kod mladjeg je takodjer  detektiran poremecaj paznje i krenuli smo na Play Attention vjezbe i bit ce potrebno 40 odlazaka (moguce i vise) u intervalima dva puta tjedno svaki tjedan. Voli odlaziti na to, a to nam je najbitnije..da nema otpor. Lijepo smo mu sve objasnili pa se nadamo da cemo i kroz neko vrijeme vidjeti i pomake na podrucju paznje i koncentracije.
Oni koji prate ovaj post, znaju koliko smo bili zdvojni upisati djecu u kvart u skolu ili u skolu za koju smo bili sigurni da cemo imati svu podrsku. Znaci, mogu zaista reci da nismo pozalili niti trenutak sto nam djeca ne idu u kvart u skolu niti sto ih svakodnevno vozimo u i iz skole. To je stvarno bila dobra, dobra odluka.
Stariji sin je gotovo godinu dana isao kod psihologa, nakon cega su procijenili da vise ne mora (hm). Ne znam, bismo li trazili da opet krene obzirom na to da jos uvijek niti zna, niti nema pojma kako, ispoljiti emocije. Mi kao roditelji, puno radimo na tome..i razgovorom i primjerima i nekim nacinima ukazujemo gotovo svakodnevno na vaznost emocija te koliko ih je vazno pokazati. Nadamo se da cemo uspjeti...barem donekle. 
Inace, njih dvoje i dalje ne funkcioniraju zajedno. Stariji zeli da bude sve po njegovom, voli naredjivati, mladji se ne da pa iz toga ode u regresiju..svaki dan borba (bez pobjednika  :Smile:  )
Ono sto je obiljezilo ovo ljeto, bio je njihov odlazak na more, bez nas, organizirano. Ne, ne..nismo ih samo poslali...puuuuuno smo s njima o tome razgovarali, pitali ih zele li, hoce li moci bez nas.. I to je sve ispalo i vise nego fantasticno. Doduse, voditeljica im je bila osoba koju osobno, privatno poznajemo tako da smo ih mirne duse prepustili njenoj brizi. Decki su uzivali i vec govore kako druge godine idu opet. Muz i ja smo za to vrijeme njihovog boravka na moru, imali drugi medeni mjesec kod kuce (financijaki nismo mogli jos i sebi osigurati bravak negdje)..ali bilo nam je isto super. Koliko god da su nam nedostajali, ipak smo se malo i odmorili i opustili i naravno naspavali, hehe...
Eto..onako..iz rukava, vodjena mislima, pisala sam sad ovdje..Padne li mi jos nesto na pamet...Pisem! 
Hvala na citanju i tipkamo se! 
Pa pa!

----------


## leptirići

:Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Amondi, 
drago mi je da ste se muž i ti malo odmorili od dečkih jer mislim da je to važno. Pogotovo kad ste friški roditelji, a sve ide s djecom jako brzo. Ni ne snađeš se, a već si frustriran. Iz iskustva znam da su si braća najbolja kad nema roditelje (nema nadmetanja za roditeljsku pažnju). 
Imamo neka slična iskustva s djecom. Sin će sad u 5.razred. Od drugog razreda ima individualizirani program u školi. Ima dosta kratkotrajno pamćenje što se tiče npr matematike (tablica množenja ga još muči), engleski (nove riječi), zatim probleme s upotrebom naučenog (npr veliko i malo slovo u rečenici), poteškoće s čitanjem, s koncentracijom i motivacijom. Još ga muči vrijeme u smislu datuma, godišnjeg doba i doba dana (koliko je sati). Imali smo sjajnu učiteljicu i sa svima u školi imamo dobru suradnju. Nije odlazio psihologu jer je smatrala da ne treba, no išao je logopedu te redovno ide pedagogu u školi. U školi je omiljen i često pozivan na rođendane. Također smo odabrali školu koja nam nije u kvartu, ali je bolja i kvalitetnija po pristupu učeniku, ima skoro pa obiteljsku atmosferu. Bitno nam je bilo da se u školi osjeća što ugodnije te da se prepoznaju njegove kvalitete i prednosti. 
Puno radimo s njim, ide dva puta tjedno na posebnu grupu za učenje, najbolje funkcionira i pamti kad je netko s njim tko ga motivira. 
Znam koliko to zna biti frustrirajuće kad radiš s njim dan i noć pa ništa, dobi jedan, jer mu nije bio dan. Ili kad ti učitelj veli da on može više, a neće to pokazati. Ja znam, ali ja nisam tamo da ga motiviram. Dosta ovisi o kvaliteti učitelja. Srećom spretan je s prstima i jako je muzikalan pa se ne bojim za njegovu budućnost i čime će se baviti. 
Amondi, samo hrabro i polako!

----------


## Jelena

:Heart: 
Zelim vam i dalje puno uspjeha!

----------


## Apsu

Meni je tako predivno čitati tvoje postove Amondi. U njima je toliko brige i ljubavi prema toj djeci. Nije vam lako, no sa ovakvim roditeljima, uz toliko pružene pažnje i ljubavi, ne sumnjam da će jednom ozdraviti od djetinjstva koje su imali.  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> Meni je tako predivno čitati tvoje postove Amondi. U njima je toliko brige i ljubavi prema toj djeci. Nije vam lako, no sa ovakvim roditeljima, uz toliko pružene pažnje i ljubavi, ne sumnjam da će jednom ozdraviti od djetinjstva koje su imali.


Hvala ti! 
Ponekad mi se cini da tapkamo u mjestu. Ponekad da previse brinemo. Ponekad mi se cini da ne poduzimamo dovoljno. 
No ipak, trudimo se najbolje sto znamo  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Hvala ti! 
> Ponekad mi se cini da tapkamo u mjestu. Ponekad da previse brinemo. Ponekad mi se cini da ne poduzimamo dovoljno. 
> No ipak, trudimo se najbolje sto znamo


 :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

Pozdrav svima!

Skolska godina traje oko dva i pol mjeseca, a ja nikad umornija od skole. Nakon duuuugih ljetnih praznika mladjem sinu niti danas nije sjelo da su skolske obveze opet tu, da je potrebno ulagati nesto vise vremena i truda kako bi se hvatao korak s ostalima. Jer..zahtjevi su sve veci, a njemu se sve vise ne da. I dalje s njim odlazimo dva puta tjedno u Polikliniku na vjezbe koncentracije, povremeno kod psihijatrice i soc. pedagoginje. Iskreno, mi pomak ne vidimo i dalje ima velikih  problema  s paznjom i fokusom. Uciteljica sve to hendla no ipak ne moze 45 minuta biti fokusirana samo na njega, a s druge strane, cim ga ostavi da sam napravi zadatak, od toga nista. Malo je reci da je razine nase frustracije ogromna, a mogu tek misliti kako je sinu. Poduzimamo sve, dobiva pomoc strucnjaka, muz i ja krenuli smo na savjetovanje kako bi osnazili sebe i dobili neke smjernice. Ponekad nam se cini kao da smo pred zidom i eto stojimo pred tim zidom vec jako dugo. 
Stariji sin je u nesto boljoj situaciji no kako su zahtjevi u skoli postali veci, otpocetka sk.godine objasnjavamo mu kako je puno vise toga za savladati i kako ce biti potrebno ulagati vise vremena i raditi kod kuce zeli li dobre rezultate. Da odmah razjasnim; ne pucamo mi na odlicne ocjene, samo zelimo da steknu radne navike koje ce im u zivotu itekako dobro doci. 
Starijem je ocjena vazna, voli se natjecati s drugima u razredu i to ga tjera pa ga je nekako lakse i motivirati. Kod mladjeg to nije slucaj, na zalost. S njim jos nismo pronasli modus. Stogod kod kuce trazili od njega, prvo imamo cirkus i dramu koja nas izbaci iz cipela, a onda mozda, samo mozda, napravi sto je potrebno (ne nuzno za skolu).
Uglavnom, jako smo umorni i iscrpljeni i nije me sram to priznati. Ne glumatam na van da je roditeljstvo uvijek bajno i onakvo kakvim ga prikazuju reklame na tv-u. 
Kako bismo si olaksali, odn. kako bih olaksala sebi (barem malo), odlucila sam iskoristiti svoje pravo da radim na pola radnog vremena. Prije neki dan dobila sam potvrdan odgovor sa HZZO-a i nadam se da cu radeci krace u svojoj skoli, biti odmornija i spremnija pomoci svojoj djeci na svakodnevnoj razini. 
Eto..opet se ovo moje pisanje oduljilo...a  morala sam..da dobijete sliku gdje smo i kako smo sada. 
Do sljedecg pisanja! 
Pozzz  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Uh, kako te razumijem. Sve sam to prošla. Neću te tješiti, koncentracija neće biti bolja nakon tih vježbi, jedino će on odrastati pa će time stvar polaaaako dolaziti na svoje mjesto. Oni iz škole dolaze kao prazne ploče (umorne prazne ploče!) po kojima roditelj mora cijelo popodne pisati. 
Dobro je što si otišla na pola radnog vremena jer to nije lako izdržati.

----------


## Peterlin

Amondi, učinila si najbolje što si mogla za svoju djecu i za sebe. Trud će se i te kako isplatiti, a oni će odrasti brzo, prebrzo (kaže mama jednog maturanta i jednog studenta  :Smile:  koja još jako dobro pamti prisilni homeschooling, jer su djeca dolazila kući kao umorne prazne ploče, pogotovo mlađi sin. Postalo je lakše naglo, negdje krajem osnovne škole, ali treba to dočekati. Kako čokolada kaže - smetnje ne prolaze, ali oni odrastaju i nauče živjeti s tim, razviju kompenzacijske metode i radne navike i sve dođe na svoje mjesto. 

Sretno! :grouphug:

----------


## sirius

Amondi, sve sam to prosla. I prolazim i dalje s primjerkom br.2.  
SRV ce pomoci da budes fizicki vise prisutna, iako ima dana ( vecina) kad ja u svoja 4 sata odradim vise nego netko u 8 sati i dodem toliko umorna da ne mogu mozak ukljuciti .

----------


## jelena.O

Sretno

----------


## Jelena

:Heart: 
Lijepo da dijelis iskustvo. Nemam ti sto dodati, stvarno dajete sve od sebe.

----------


## Lili75

Amondi,drzite se, dajete svoj maximum.
 :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

Amondi, možda je glupa ideja - ne mogu procijeniti, ali jeste li s učiteljicom razmatrali mogućnost uključivanja asistenta u nastavi za mlađeg sina? 

Nije mi cilj davati savjete (za to treba biti puno stručniji i iskusniji) ali to mi je palo na pamet, možda bi mu pomoglo dok ne stekne stabilnije radne navike. Imaš koga pitati.

----------


## čokolada

Nema šanse za asistenta! Pogledaj koja je borba sad bila za asistente djeci s ogromnim poteškoćama. Čitala sam na nečijem FB zidu da je državna tajnica Putica na sastanku s pomoćnicima u nastavi izjavila da su se ove godine za njih nekako skrpala sredstva iz EU fondova, a da za sljedeću   godinu nemaju pojma  kako će naći novce (u proračunu ih naravno nema).

----------


## Jelena

Da, eto zbog takvih stvari bih ja štrajkala (na svom poslu), a ne zbog plaće. Nemaš osnovnih uvjeta za rad, a očekuju se čuda. 
Možda bi za to trebalo pritiskati i CZSS i Ministarstvo SS, jer dok su djeca u institucijama imaju neke "beneficije", a posvojenja su ipak kompleksnija od bioloških obitelji. Ne znam, to su dugotrajne borbe, nisu za posvojitelje koji su već iscrpljeni.

----------


## čokolada

Posvojena djeca doslovno su zadnja rupa na svirali. Za njih se računa da će posvojitelji okrenut nebo i zemlju da im plate sve što trebaju. Veći su problem zanemarena djeca iz disfunkcionalnih bioloških obitelji, za njih ne mari baš nitko.

----------


## sirius

> Posvojena djeca doslovno su zadnja rupa na svirali. Za njih se računa da će posvojitelji okrenut nebo i zemlju da im plate sve što trebaju. Veći su problem zanemarena djeca iz disfunkcionalnih bioloških obitelji, za njih ne mari baš nitko.


O, da. Tocno tako.
Iako nije to rezervirani samo za posvojenu nego i biolosku sa angaziranim roditeljima.

----------


## Jelena

Imate pravo  :Heart: 
Ovo okretanje neba i zemlje je tema za sebe. Baš sam jadna zbog nekih nedavnih događaja. Boli kad znaš da si sve napravio kako si najbolje znao i mogao, a opet ispadne kako ispadne i još dobiješ kritiku. Život na rubu ima neko drugo značenje.

----------


## jelena.O

to se deševa i u biološkoj obitelji

----------


## Amondi

Dragi svi, 
dugo nisam pisala, vrijeme leti. Kraj skolske godine je blizu i zbog svih izvanrednih dogadjaja tijekom ove skolske godine (prvo strajk pa prekid nastave zbog korone, potres, online nastava) cini mi se kao da se nalazim u nekom filmu. 
Srecom, nasi klinci su to relativno dobro sve prihvatili, puno smo s njima razgovarali (sto i dalje cinimo) i nakon pocetnog otpora prije dva mjeseca, sad je vec tako da vec ujutro obojica pitaju za DZ koju onda uglavnom samostalno napisu (uz nase provjeravanje napisanog). Kako bilo..cijelo ovo proteklo razdoblje naucilo nas je kojecemu, a najvise smo sretni sto su se obojica u velikoj mjeri osamostalila po pitanju pisanja domacih zadaca i skolskih obveza. 
Nadam se da ste svi dobro i da je svatko za sebe i svoju djecicu “ubrao” nesto za sebe za vrijeme trajanje karantene. Ja znam da mi jesmo  :Zaljubljen: 
Umalo zaboravih! 
Na FB sam otvorila grupu Roditelji & nasa djeca rodjena iz srca. Slobodno se prikljucite, vjerujem da nam je svima lakse kada podijelimo svoja iskustva i cujemo tudja. A i svaki savjet je dobrodosao. Kako za nas koji smo svoju djecu iz srca rodili, tako i za one koji ce to tek uciniti.

----------


## Peterlin

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Amondi, krasnooo ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Pozdrav svima. Nakon deset godina braka I neuspjeha da imamo djecu odlučili smo se na posvajanje. 2.9 imamo psihološku testiranje u centru. Imam puno pitanja na koje se nadam da će mi netko pomoći.

----------


## Peterlin

> Pozdrav svima. Nakon deset godina braka I neuspjeha da imamo djecu odlučili smo se na posvajanje. 2.9 imamo psihološku testiranje u centru. Imam puno pitanja na koje se nadam da će mi netko pomoći.


Sretno! Roditeljstvo je uvijek neizvjestan put, bez obzira na način na koji smo došli do djeteta, ali ako slušamo svoje srce, sve ispadne dobro. Ima ovdje forumašica s iskustvom, sigurno će ti dati dobre savjete.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

> Sretno! Roditeljstvo je uvijek neizvjestan put, bez obzira na način na koji smo došli do djeteta, ali ako slušamo svoje srce, sve ispadne dobro. Ima ovdje forumašica s iskustvom, sigurno će ti dati dobre savjete.


Hvala puno

----------


## čokolada

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/25229-r...ga#post_650507

Ako te nešto zanima, pitaj.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Pozdrav. Da li je netko od vas u braku a da je sam u procesu posvojenja?

----------


## Jelena

Koliko mi je poznato, ne može jedan bračni partner posvojiti. A zašto bi jedan posvajao, ako ste oboje odlučili da želite posvojiti (vidim u prethodnom postu)? Može jedan roditelj posvojiti ako nije u braku ili izvanbračnoj zajednici, ali to je puno teže. Ne znam kakve probleme imaš, ali mi se čini da nakon posvojenja oni neće nestati, nego se mogu samo pojačati jer se nemate više vremena baviti sobom onoliko koliko ste prije imali.

----------


## čokolada

Ovdje će prije biti riječ o tome da jedan partner ne zadovoljava uvjete (godine, kronična bolest, loš psihotesr itd.)

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

U pravu ste. Prije dvije godine zbog dvije operacije srca mužu je oduzeta  radna sposobnost pa zbog toga ja ulazim u proces sama uz muževu saglasnost i podršku .

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Evo upravo bila na psihološkom testiranju.Super sve prošlo. Trajalo je dva sata. Sad čekamo da jave kad će u posjetu doći

----------


## Jelena

Svjetlanaaa, sretno!
Nadam se da ćeš otvoriti svoju sretnu temu. Ovo je Amondina, pa bi se s daljim pitanjima i komentarima trebalo prilagoditi otvorenim temama  :Wink:

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Ok. Hvala

----------


## Amondi

Pozdrav svima! 
Nisam opet neko vrijeme pisala pa ako cu se ponoviti ne zamjerite. 
Nakratko cu se osvrnuti na proteklih 6 mjeseci koji su bili i vise nego izazovni za sve, a da ne pricam za nasu djecicu. Prezivjeli smo nekako online skolu, ispadanje iz njihove rutine, sto je posebno mladjem, bio veliki problem te smo u skladu s tim imali svaki dam mjesec dana dramu i ispade. Uspjeli smo proslu nastavnu godinu dotjerati do kraja, iz svega pokusali izvuci najbolje.
Dogodio se nesretni potres, skola nase djece neuporebljiva do sljedece godine do kada ce trajati obnova. Od ove skolske godine nasa djeca su na dvije razlicite lokacije koje su udaljene jedna od druge, u autu dnevno po gradu odvozimo 30ak km. 
Zasto ovo pisem? Zato jer nas  ljudi koji nas okruzuju uvjeravaju da bi bilo bolje da djecu prebacimo u skolu u kvartu (dakle djeca su od prvog razreda upisana u skolu za koju smo buli sigurni da ce imati svu podrsku koja im je i koja ce im biti potrebna), a ne da se mucimo svaki dan razvazajuci ih uz brigu hocemo li stici svakoga na vrijeme ostaviti u njegovoj skoli, a pri tom stici i na svoj posao. Mi znamo sto mi mislimo, ali evo, nikad nije lose cuti i tudja misljenja.
A sto muz i ja mislimo? Mislimo da je zadovoljstvo nase djece prije svega. Mladji vec trecu, a stariji cetvrtu godinu imaju svoj razred, drustvo, ucitelje koje vole. Mislim da bi kontraproduktivno bilo micati ih iz okruzenja u kojem se dobro osjecaju bez obzira na trenutno povremeno nezadovoljstvo ranijim ustajanjem kako bismo sve stigli, bez obzira na cinjenicu sto ne idu vise u boravak jer mi naprosto ne mozemo fizicki to stizati. Puno smo razgovarali s klincima i oni niti ne pomisljaju na skolu u kvartu. Kazu, mogu oni to  :Heart:  
Mozda djelujem malo zbrckano, ne zamjerite, budna sam od 5,30  :Undecided: 

Pozz svima!

----------


## čokolada

Okolina je uvijek najpametnija i iz nepoznatog razloga jako rado vrši pritisak. Radite ono što mislite da je najbolje za djecu i onako kako daje najbolji rezultat.

----------


## Peterlin

> Pozdrav svima! 
> Nisam opet neko vrijeme pisala pa ako cu se ponoviti ne zamjerite. 
> Nakratko cu se osvrnuti na proteklih 6 mjeseci koji su bili i vise nego izazovni za sve, a da ne pricam za nasu djecicu. Prezivjeli smo nekako online skolu, ispadanje iz njihove rutine, sto je posebno mladjem, bio veliki problem te smo u skladu s tim imali svaki dam mjesec dana dramu i ispade. Uspjeli smo proslu nastavnu godinu dotjerati do kraja, iz svega pokusali izvuci najbolje.
> Dogodio se nesretni potres, skola nase djece neuporebljiva do sljedece godine do kada ce trajati obnova. Od ove skolske godine nasa djeca su na dvije razlicite lokacije koje su udaljene jedna od druge, u autu dnevno po gradu odvozimo 30ak km. 
> Zasto ovo pisem? Zato jer nas  ljudi koji nas okruzuju uvjeravaju da bi bilo bolje da djecu prebacimo u skolu u kvartu (dakle djeca su od prvog razreda upisana u skolu za koju smo buli sigurni da ce imati svu podrsku koja im je i koja ce im biti potrebna), a ne da se mucimo svaki dan razvazajuci ih uz brigu hocemo li stici svakoga na vrijeme ostaviti u njegovoj skoli, a pri tom stici i na svoj posao. Mi znamo sto mi mislimo, ali evo, nikad nije lose cuti i tudja misljenja.
> *A sto muz i ja mislimo? Mislimo da je zadovoljstvo nase djece prije svega. Mladji vec trecu, a stariji cetvrtu godinu imaju svoj razred, drustvo, ucitelje koje vole. Mislim da bi kontraproduktivno bilo micati ih iz okruzenja u kojem se dobro osjecaju bez obzira na trenutno povremeno nezadovoljstvo ranijim ustajanjem kako bismo sve stigli, bez obzira na cinjenicu sto ne idu vise u boravak jer mi naprosto ne mozemo fizicki to stizati. Puno smo razgovarali s klincima i oni niti ne pomisljaju na skolu u kvartu.* Kazu, mogu oni to  
> Mozda djelujem malo zbrckano, ne zamjerite, budna sam od 5,30 
> 
> Pozz svima!


Djeca su vam sve rekla. Ako ikako možete, ostavite ih u društvu koje im je poznato i koje vole. Do sad je bilo dobro. Podržavam vašu odluku. Zanemarite ekipu koja misli da bolje od vas i djece zna što bi trebalo učiniti... Sretno!

----------


## Amondi

Dragi svi, 
opet me dugo nije bilo. Vrijeme naprosto leti. Usli smo u godinu kada ce biti tocno 5 godina otkako su djeca upotpunila nasu obitelj. 5 godina! Kada kazem 5, gotovo da ne vjerujem da je toliko proslo. A kao da je jucer bilo. 
Borba. Zapravo svakodnevna. Ponekad mi se cini da sto vise vrijeme prolazi da je teze. Mislim...i logicno; veca djeca, veca briga, veci zahtjevi, veci izazovi. Ima dana kada potonemo skroz pa se onda zaredaju dobri dani. Skola je posebna prica; s mladjim (ADD) se svaki dan osjecamo kao da smo na vrtuljku, ne forsiramo ocjene no nemilosrdan skolski sustav tjera nas da mi guramo njega. Da ga se pita, on ne bi nista, a to opet ne mozemo dozvoliti. Stariji, kako su skolski zahtjevi postali veci, lagano posustaje, cesto ne bi, a vidimo da je to vec i lagano i predpubertet (Boze pomozi!  :Shock:  ).
Ipak, nije sve tako sivo. Ako mi to bas ne vidimo, vide drugi pa nam cesto govore kako nismo svjesni sto smo sve do sad postigli kad su nasa djeca u pitanju. I istina je. Nismo svjesni. Ono sto si stalno nekako govorimo je da ce se sav ovaj trud i  strpljenje i dosljednost u odgoju jednog dana isplatiti. Ne zbog nas, nego zbog nase djece. 
Isprike zbog malo depresivnijeg posta, trenutno nam je takvo razdoblje kad nam se cini da tapkamo u mjestu iako znamo da to realno nije tako i da zapravo idemo naprijed. Ono na sto smo se intenzivno usmjerili (malo vise ja nego muz) je rad na sebi, prerade nekih stvari unutar sebe jer...ako ti nisi dobro neces moci biti dobar niti svojoj djeci, zar ne? 
Da bas ne zavrsim ovaj post u sivim tonovima u postam jednu fotku na kojoj je cvijece koje je rucno izradio satriji sin i poklonio mi za Dan zena. E u takvim trenucima zaboravite na svu muku i jad koji svakodnevno prolazite kad ste u losijim danima i osjetite da vas preplavaljuje ljubav. 
Do sljedeceg pisanja  :Bouncing:

----------


## Amondi

Dragi svi, 
opet me dugo nije bilo. Vrijeme naprosto leti. Usli smo u godinu kada ce biti tocno 5 godina otkako su djeca upotpunila nasu obitelj. 5 godina! Kada kazem 5, gotovo da ne vjerujem da je toliko proslo. A kao da je jucer bilo. 
Borba. Zapravo svakodnevna. Ponekad mi se cini da sto vise vrijeme prolazi da je teze. Mislim...i logicno; veca djeca, veca briga, veci zahtjevi, veci izazovi. Ima dana kada potonemo skroz pa se onda zaredaju dobri dani. Skola je posebna prica; s mladjim (ADD) se svaki dan osjecamo kao da smo na vrtuljku, ne forsiramo ocjene no nemilosrdan skolski sustav tjera nas da mi guramo njega. Da ga se pita, on ne bi nista, a to opet ne mozemo dozvoliti. Stariji, kako su skolski zahtjevi postali veci, lagano posustaje, cesto ne bi, a vidimo da je to vec i lagano i predpubertet (Boze pomozi!  :Shock:  ).
Ipak, nije sve tako sivo. Ako mi to bas ne vidimo, vide drugi pa nam cesto govore kako nismo svjesni sto smo sve do sad postigli kad su nasa djeca u pitanju. I istina je. Nismo svjesni. Ono sto si stalno nekako govorimo je da ce se sav ovaj trud i  strpljenje i dosljednost u odgoju jednog dana isplatiti. Ne zbog nas, nego zbog nase djece. 
Isprike zbog malo depresivnijeg posta, trenutno nam je takvo razdoblje kad nam se cini da tapkamo u mjestu iako znamo da to realno nije tako i da zapravo idemo naprijed. Ono na sto smo se intenzivno usmjerili (malo vise ja nego muz) je rad na sebi, prerade nekih stvari unutar sebe jer...ako ti nisi dobro neces moci biti dobar niti svojoj djeci, zar ne? 
Da bas ne zavrsim ovaj post u sivim tonovima da spomenem;  stariji sin sam je izradio crveno cvijece od papira (ne znam kako da  dodam fotku ovdje pa vam ne mogu pokazati) i poklonio mi za Dan zena. E u takvim trenucima zaboravite na svu muku i jad koji svakodnevno prolazite kad ste u losijim danima i osjetite da vas preplavaljuje ljubav. 

Do sljedeceg pisanja  :Bouncing:

----------


## Amondi

Kao sto ste skuzili, dupli je tekst; isti su, samo sto je zapravo pravi ovaj drugi. kak izbrisati ovaj prvi, pojma nemam  :Shock:  
U prvom navodim da cu postat fotku, a kad sam shvatila da ne mogu, nesto sam kemijala i sve mi se poduplalo  :Cekam:

----------


## Lili75

Amondi, jako mi je drago da nam se javljas.

Oprosti ako sam predirektna, ne moras odgovorit.
Kako je vama u obitelji nevezano iz skolu? Jel se lijepo slazete u slobodno vrijeme?

Pitam jer vecina tvojih postova  je kroz prizmu njhovih skolskih obveza ili ja to tako dozivljavam.

----------


## čokolada

Zašto se život vrti oko škole znaju samo oni koji su na taj vrtuljak skupa sa svojom netipičnom djecom sjeli. Škola te pritišće, ne dozvoljava ti disati, oduzima vikende, dijete se osjeća neuspješno, sve se ribice moraju popeti na stablo (kako je ono nacrtano na učiteljima omraženoj karikaturi koja ocrtava sistem) inače im razredne kolege, a i poneki učitelj rado i često daju do znanja da su niškoristi. 
Ta niškorisnost pokreće nove frustracije koje pak budu okidači za daljnja nepoželjna ponašanja itd, itd. 
Svakodnevna obaveza višesatnog zajedničkog  učenja nakon što malo dijete dođe iz boravka, a roditelj s posla, toliko iscrpljuje da pojam slobodnog vremena postaje hm...moraš se jako potruditi da ga stvoriš.

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi, jako mi je drago da nam se javljas.
> 
> Oprosti ako sam predirektna, ne moras odgovorit.
> Kako je vama u obitelji nevezano iz skolu? Jel se lijepo slazete u slobodno vrijeme?
> 
> Pitam jer vecina tvojih postova  je kroz prizmu njhovih skolskih obveza ili ja to tako dozivljavam.


Draga Lili, 
nisi predirektna. Tvoje pitanje je jednostavno, ali odgovor bas i nije. 
Slaganje u slobodno vrijeme je kako kad. Kroz tjedan da ga gotovo nemamo, posebno tjedan kad muz i ja radimo popodne. S djecom se tada prakticki gotovo i ne vidimo. Vikend je prica za sebe. 
Klinci vole jako biti vani (sad vec idu sami u park), ponekad odemo negdje zajedno u prirodu, vole kad zajedno obavljamo kupovinu. Kod kuce obicno to bude neka zajednicka drustvena igra. Mladji cesto opstruira bilo koju aktivnost u slobodno vrijeme jer mu jako brzo sve dosadi. Starijeg to onda razljuti pa gasimo njihove medjusobne sukobe. Onda se muz i ja znamo podijeliti pa jedan bude s jednim, drugi s drugim. Ugl. kada to nase zajednicko igranje prestane, kod starijeg nastane drama jer njemu niti jedno vrijeme nije dovoljno za provesti s nama (sto je i razumljivo). 
Ne znam koliko sam ti uspjela docarati nase funkcioniranje u slobodnom vremenu (nadam se da jesam...barem malo  :Grin:

----------


## Amondi

> Zašto se život vrti oko škole znaju samo oni koji su na taj vrtuljak skupa sa svojom netipično djecom sjeli. Škola te pritišće, ne dozvoljava ti disati, oduzima vikende, dijete se osjeća neuspješno, sve se ribice moraju popeti na stablo (kako je ono nacrtano na učiteljima omraženoj karikaturi koja ocrtava sistem) inače im razredne kolege, a i poneki učitelj rado i često daju do znanja da su niškoristi. 
> Ta niškorisnost pokreće nove frustracije koje pak budu okidači za daljnja nepoželjna ponašanja itd, itd. 
> Svakodnevna obaveza višesatnog svakodnevnog zajedničkog  učenja nakon što malo dijete dođe iz boravka, a roditelj s posla, toliko iscrpljuje da pojam slobodnog vremena postaje hm...moraš se jako potruditi da ga stvoriš.


Potpisujem svaku rijec!

----------


## Lili75

Amondi, hvala na odgovoru.

Coksa, ma kuzim ja to sve, to se moze reci i za djecu koja nisu posvojena, pa imaju razne poteskoce u ucenju u skoli, samo nekako mi se cini jako bitnim imat nekad u tjednu npr vikendom te opustene obiteljske trenutke, ove koje Amondi opisuje.

Svima nam treba predah pa tako i djeci od tog napornog tempa preko tjedna.

----------


## Amondi

Vikend je na izmaku. Koliko god ga jedva čekala, nedjeljom navečer pomislim koliko sam se zapravo umorna od vikenda i borbe s klincima. Posebno mlađim. Već je postalo pravilo, a ne iznimka da, što se tiče školskih obveza, mlađi naprosto ne želi. E sad, to izgleda ovako. Nedjeljom, obično prijepodne, pregledamo što još treba, ako je neki ispit u tjednu i to pokušavamo naučiti. Da, to bi bila idila. Ali nije  :Nope:  Mlađi redovito zezne sve dogovore. Znači, dogovorimo jučer: idemo van zajedno, gledamo tv, poigramo se, ali danas, znaš sine moramo se malo primiti i školskih obveza. Da mama, naravno. Dođe danas, od poštivanja dogovora niti d, drama, cirkus, ne želi. I tako svaki vikend. Ali svaki!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Malo smo ludi od toga, više ne znamo kako i koji pristup zauzeti (bez obzira što smo oboje prosvjetari i dobro potkovani, posebno ja, pedagoško-psihološkim znanjima). Škola neće nestati, prestati...to je konstanta još sljedećih (nadam se) "samo" 9 godina (što se mlađeg tiče). Ne možemo jednostavno pustiti pa kako bude, jer ne bi dogurao niti do tuda gdje je sada da nismo svakodnevno gurali, podsjećali i s njim radili i da nije divne učiteljice (koja je btw. moja prijateljica otprije). Znači, sve smo poduzeli da mu olakšamo...ali ne. Otpor nevjerojatan, više ne vidim načina kako. Sve smo probali; dogovor 1: riješi sine svoje obveze pa ćemo onda raditi što želiš (tv, igra, mobitel ili što već); rezultat= drama i cirkus. Dogovor 2: evo sine, pogledaj malo tv, poigraj se na mobitelu, igrajmo se zajedno, a nakon toga ćemo školske obveze; rezultat= drama i cirkus. 
Ima li treće solucije? Postoji li? Meni se čini da ne, ispravite me ako griješim. Napominjem da u komunikaciji uvijek krenemo lagano, smireno, pristojno. Zamoliš, objasniš. Onda malo poludiš pa vičeš, pretvoriš se u u neku groznu osobu kojoj poslije daš po prstima jer je izgubila živce.   :gaah:  
Rezultat uvijek isti: on jednostavno ne želi raditi bilo što, a da je vezano uz školu. Malo smo si očajni, ali vjerujem da nismo jedini s ovakvim problemom. Umorni smo; stalno se preispitujemo, stalno mislimo kako nešto ne radimo dobro. 
A onda ipak zasja sunce jer nam ljudi oko nas govore suprotno; vidi se napredak, vidi se da radite najbolje što možete, ne sekirajte se. Valjda i je tako. Jer drugi vide, mi ne. Mi samo vidimo borbu koja traje i kojoj ne vidimo kraja. Rekli bi Talijani: con calma. Ma je...lako je reći. Treba to zaista i primijeniti. Ponekad uspijevam, ponekad, kao danas ne. 
Ali, sutra je novi dan. Bit će bolje. Valjda.  :Yes:

----------


## Vrijeska

takve probleme ja imam sa svojim najmlađim djetetom (5.r.)

online škola doprinijela lijenosti, mobiteli svu pažnju uzimaju... konstantna borba ...

tako da nisi jedina ...

----------


## jelena.O

Ne daj bože da uz cijelu priču je još i šmrkav i da  MORA čistiti nos,uzeti lijekove.....

----------


## Amondi

> Ne daj bože da uz cijelu priču je još i šmrkav i da  MORA čistiti nos,uzeti lijekove.....


Ne razumijem komentar.

----------


## Vrijeska

vjerojatno je htjela nadodati da kad su djeca prehlađena, onda takve situacije (natezanje oko školskih obveza) postaju još zahtjevnije i teže i za djecu i za roditelje

----------


## Peterlin

> Vikend je na izmaku. Koliko god ga jedva čekala, nedjeljom navečer pomislim koliko sam se zapravo umorna od vikenda i borbe s klincima. Posebno mlađim. Već je postalo pravilo, a ne iznimka da, što se tiče školskih obveza, mlađi naprosto ne želi. E sad, to izgleda ovako. Nedjeljom, obično prijepodne, pregledamo što još treba, ako je neki ispit u tjednu i to pokušavamo naučiti. Da, to bi bila idila. Ali nije  Mlađi redovito zezne sve dogovore. Znači, dogovorimo jučer: idemo van zajedno, gledamo tv, poigramo se, ali danas, znaš sine moramo se malo primiti i školskih obveza. Da mama, naravno. Dođe danas, od poštivanja dogovora niti d, drama, cirkus, ne želi. I tako svaki vikend. Ali svaki!!!  Malo smo ludi od toga, više ne znamo kako i koji pristup zauzeti (bez obzira što smo oboje prosvjetari i dobro potkovani, posebno ja, pedagoško-psihološkim znanjima). Škola neće nestati, prestati...to je konstanta još sljedećih (nadam se) "samo" 9 godina (što se mlađeg tiče). Ne možemo jednostavno pustiti pa kako bude, jer ne bi dogurao niti do tuda gdje je sada da nismo svakodnevno gurali, podsjećali i s njim radili i da nije divne učiteljice (koja je btw. moja prijateljica otprije). Znači, sve smo poduzeli da mu olakšamo...ali ne. Otpor nevjerojatan, više ne vidim načina kako. Sve smo probali; dogovor 1: riješi sine svoje obveze pa ćemo onda raditi što želiš (tv, igra, mobitel ili što već); rezultat= drama i cirkus. Dogovor 2: evo sine, pogledaj malo tv, poigraj se na mobitelu, igrajmo se zajedno, a nakon toga ćemo školske obveze; rezultat= drama i cirkus. 
> Ima li treće solucije? Postoji li? Meni se čini da ne, ispravite me ako griješim. Napominjem da u komunikaciji uvijek krenemo lagano, smireno, pristojno. Zamoliš, objasniš. Onda malo poludiš pa vičeš, pretvoriš se u u neku groznu osobu kojoj poslije daš po prstima jer je izgubila živce.   
> Rezultat uvijek isti: on jednostavno ne želi raditi bilo što, a da je vezano uz školu. Malo smo si očajni, ali vjerujem da nismo jedini s ovakvim problemom. Umorni smo; stalno se preispitujemo, stalno mislimo kako nešto ne radimo dobro. 
> A onda ipak zasja sunce jer nam l*judi oko nas govore suprotno; vidi se napredak, vidi se da radite najbolje što možete, ne sekirajte se.* Valjda i je tako. Jer drugi vide, mi ne. Mi samo vidimo borbu koja traje i kojoj ne vidimo kraja. Rekli bi Talijani: con calma. Ma je...lako je reći. Treba to zaista i primijeniti. Ponekad uspijevam, ponekad, kao danas ne. 
> Ali, sutra je novi dan. Bit će bolje. Valjda.


Da, niste jedini... Zapravo, mislim da uopće ne postoje roditelji koji se s ovakvim izazovom ne sretnu prije ili kasnije. Roditeljstvo je takvo... uvijek ima nekih izazova. 

Što se tiče ovakvih problema kada dijete NEĆE i ne bi radilo ništa za školu - ja sam imala jednog takvog tvrdoglavca. Nakon puno pokušaja i promašaja (smajlića, nagrađivanja, potkupljivanja, motiviranja, koještarija) došli smo do najjednostavnijeg rješenja. To ste probali, ali nemojte popustiti. Otrpite dramu i cirkus. Kad vidi da nema uzmaka, bit će ok. Kod mog mlađeg sina funkcionirala je jednostavna metoda: NAJPRIJE riješiš obveze, a TEK ONDA dolazi zabava. Dakle, NEMA odlaska van ni filmova dok nisi naučio. Dogovor "kasnije ćemo" ne funkcionira dobro ako dijete nema osjećaj za vrijeme i obveze ili ako ima kratak interval pažnje i teškoće koncentracije. Moj sin to nije imao sve do početka srednje škole, kad su ga trojke u svjedodžbi na brzinu resetirale. Osnovna škola bila je gadna muka, ovako kako opisuješ. Ja sam također pokušavala njemu napraviti pauze (disleksija je u pitanju). Ponekad je to funkcioniralo, ponekad baš i ne. Mislim, ono što mu je išlo dobro (matematika, engleski, crtanje) volio je raditi, a s hrvatskim i prirodom je bilo puno otpora. Teško se koncentrirao na to i morala sam ga natjerati da PRVO to odradi, dok još nije umoran, jer kasnije od rada ne bi bilo ništa. Mislim da je čokolada svojevremeno opisivala da sličan problem ima njezina starija - nakon igre i opuštanja dijete se NE MOŽE više koncentrirati na učenje. Još samo da dodam - moj stariji sin je često ni kriv ni dužan ispaštao naše odgojne metode prilagođene njegovom mlađem bratu, jer ako smo planirali ići na igralište, ni on nije mogao dok brat ne bi odradio svoje. Nekad smo uspjeli koordinirati, često nismo... Kako god bilo - obojica su stekli naviku da rješavaju obveze po kratkom postupku i toga se drže i danas. Nema "kasnije ćemo", jer ne znaš što ti nosi dan. 

Pokušaj tako - prvo riješite učenje, a nakon toga je odmor. To je motivacija da se sve za školu riješi što prije, jer tek tada nastupa sloboda. 

Vjerujem da sve dobro radite, ali metode rada često treba prilagođavati djetetu, okolnostima, gradivu... Nije to u kamen uklesano. Tražit ćete i dalje optimalnu metodu. Ja sam se sa svojim sinom natezala doslovce godinama, ali nisam popustila. Tek puno kasnije naučio je to cijeniti i usput razvio vlastite metode učenja i unutarnje motivacije. Danas je i on zadovoljan što mu nismo previše popuštali dok je bio u nižim razredima osnovne škole. Ne želim uopće razmišljati što bi bilo da smo popustili. 

Sretno i vama i klincima, sve će biti dobro...

----------


## ki ki

> takve probleme ja imam sa svojim najmlađim djetetom (5.r.)
> 
> online škola doprinijela lijenosti, mobiteli svu pažnju uzimaju... konstantna borba ...
> 
> tako da nisi jedina ...


Isti slucaj i kod mene ..s tim da moj nema mob preko tjedna osim za viber i pozive ali svejedno ne pomaze

----------


## Jelena

Moje je dijete puno mlađe, ali je sam odabrao aktivnosti koje zahtijevaju doma nekakve zadaće. Slažem se da je opcija prvo zabava pa zadaća lošija. Probali i jedno i drugo, al smo brzo skužili da je jedino prvo obaveze pa zabava učinkovito. Isto su drame kad vidi da mu je prošlo vrijeme i da neće biti zabave jer nije odrađeno što je trebalo, ali popušta polako. Sat mu stoji u njegovoj sobi i vidi i sam koliko je vremena izgubio u otporu, umjesto da je išao raditi ono za što treba 10-15 minuta pa se poslije zabavljao. I čak nema veze što je njegova zadaća iz područja za koje ima veliki interes, kad nešto mora, onda neće. 

I poznat mi je taj osjećaj kako vikend iscrpi i kako se maltene ideš odmoriti na posao... I to da probaš ovako i onako pa pukneš u nekom trenutku.
Sretno dalje i puno strpljenja vam želim.

----------


## čokolada

Amondi, što mu je najteže, u čemu ima najveći otpor? Je li to pisanje, računanje, pamćenje činjenica?
Moja nije bila jako nesuradljiva i najdraže bi joj bilo završiti čim prije sa svime jer je onda slobodna. Ali to bi se otegnulo jer nije bila u stanju završiti u razumnom roku. Zato bih ja sve potrebno pripremila, naslagala, preduhitrila prazan hod i probala joj predočiti koliko će dugo neki predmet trajati ("dok velika kazaljka ne dođe do 12" - tek je u 5.r. naučila gledati na sat). Kretali smo odmah nakon ručka. I petkom također. Nikad se zadaća od nekog dana ne bi odgađala za sutra.  Subotom bi se ujutro isključivo ponavljalo, nikakve zadaće jer onda je znala da je od subote iza ručka do ponedjeljka slobodna. 
Nakon svake DZ uslijedila bi mala nagrada, neka čokoladica ili sl. Kako su joj u školi dečki stalno govorili da je glupa, ocjene i pohvale bile bi joj velika motivacija jer bi to u glavi prevodila - ako umjesto 1 ili 2 iz diktata dobijem 4, nisam glupa. Priznajem da sam i ja tu vidjela "priliku" pa sam (mimo svih pravila) manipulirala: kako se osjećaš kad te tako ponižavaju, što bi željela napraviti, misliš li da si stvarno glupa ili imaš problem s disleksijom i koncentracjom, kako ih možeš skinuti s grbače? Kako bi reagirali da dobiješ možda i peticu? Znaš li koliko si vrednija od njih, znaš li da radiš bar 3x više itd.

Naravno, tu je važno realno procijeniti stvarne mogućnosti djeteta, ja sam npr. osjećala da ona to može, samo još nismo bili našli način. 

 Doma smo se igrale štopericom (pravom, okruglom), bilo joj je zabavno rješavati zadatke u zadanom roku da je kazaljka ne prestigne. Pa učenje kroz humor, rime i asocijacije da bi zapamtila nešto, kojiput bi to bile i kakve prostote/psovke, nisam se libila iskoristiti bas sve što bi joj  pomoglo.
 Ako bi se učila priroda ili neka teorija, ne bih  rekla idemo učiti, nego idemo se zamotati pod poplun. Pa bih je zagrlila i prepričavala gradivo ili bi ona pročitala jedan pasus, a ja ga prepričala, a onda obratno. To je dobra vježba i za uočavanje i sažimanje najbitnijeg. 
Printala sam joj listiće u bojama s razredna-nastava.net ili bih joj sama složila zadatke/rečenice, a ona, kako bi koji riješila, mogla je majmunirati po sobi i visiti naglavačke, ...zapravo bi najbolje učila trčeći i pljeskajući u ritmu. Svašta moraš probati, i ono što se kosi sa svim pravilima,  metodikama, razumom i onim što si učila na faksu.
Jedino je važno ne izgubiti živce i biti hladno dosljedna do kraja da dijete zna da ćeš ako treba sjediti nepomično i 5 sati dok ne završi zadano.

----------


## Amondi

Sve ovo što ste svi napisali, zapravo radimo i mi. Barem se trudimo. Zasad nema nekog učinka. Loše je to što kod mlađeg nismo još pronašli što bi to bilo, a da ga zaista motivira. Sa starijim točno znamo i on će sve napraviti ako zna da iza toga slijedi nešto što mu se sviđa (gledanje tv-a, igranje igrica, izlazak van). Mi ih isto učimo da prvo treba riješiti obveze i što prije to napravimo kako treba, prije će doći vrijeme za igru i zabavu. Naravno, ne držimo se toga kao da je u kamenu zapisano, kako reče Peterlin. Osluškujemo, procijenjujemo, ali eto..s mlađim, što se tiče školskih obveza nikako ne uspijevamo pronaći neku sredinu. Stručnu pomoć dobiva, konstantno s njim odlazimo u Polikliniku, sad smo ponovili obradu i čekamo nalaz. Jako nas zanima gdje je sada u odnosu na prije dvije godine. 
U svakom slučaju, hvala vam na svim savjetima, pokušat ćemo nešto od ovog što je Čokolada napisala.
Javim!  :Bouncing:  :Bye:

----------


## sirius

Nama nista nije pomoglo osim odrastanja ( djelomicno).
Srecom da je ove godine zadnja godina srednje i da smo to prezivjeli.

----------


## Peterlin

Amondi,

Čokolada me podsjetila na nepedagoške metode  :Smile: ... Moj stariji sin mrzio je olovku i bilježnicu iz dna duše (jako loša motorika, gruba i fina), a morao je raditi logopedske vježbe, pa smo sve prebacili na PowerPoint. Iako je upotreba računala u ranoj dobi dvosjekli mač, kod mog sina to je upalilo. Taj je sve naučio najprije u digitalnom obliku, a tek nakon toga na papiru...

Probaj, nemaš što izgubiti osim malo vremena. Devetogodišnjak - to je drugi ili treći razred osnovne škole. Probaj mu materijal za učenje prilagoditi na PPT format, ako lakše prihvaća računalo. Bitno je usvajanje gradiva.

 Koristili smo razne digitalne materijale: 
Sunčice (to je stari softver, ne znam je li dostupno sada, ali imali smo sve koje su izašle: http://www.32bita.hr/suncica) 
Čista petica https://www.artrea.com.hr/cd_petica.html
Hlapićev ABC za učenje slova https://hlapicevducan.eu/proizvod/in...ke-s-hlapicem/ - to još uvijek negdje imam 
Cvrčkove vježbalice: https://cvrcak.hr/trgovina/matematika-1/ - i to još uvijek negdje imam
Imali smo i odličan softver za učenje matematike - Brojkići (interaktivna matematika do 4. razreda). Toliko smo ga koristili da se doslovce doderao  :Smile:  


Nama je bilo zabavno zajedno kod kuće raditi materijal za učenje. Evo, naša stara slovarica još postoji na ovoj stranici - https://www.razredna-nastava.net/stranica.php?id=469
Imali smo takav materijal i za matematiku - interaktivnu prezentaciju za zbrajanje
Doma smo radili plakate na razne teme (ideja je od učiteljice mog starijeg sina, ali iskorištena za učenje gradiva): zima u gradu, zima na selu - ljeto u gradu, ljeto na selu.... posebno su obožavali vozila

Teme koje su ih zanimale obrađivali smo na isti način - ako su ih zanimali vulkani, napravili bi ppt na tu temu. Isto je bilo i s gradivom prirode i društva - još i sada imam neke njihove prezentacije na starom računalu, a odabir tema je neočekivan. Moj mlađi sin se interesirao za nuklearno oružje, viruse (ne računalne nego obične, davno prije korone), letove u svemir i tako... 

Roditelj djeteta s teškoćama mora biti jako kreativan da mu učenje "podvali" pod neku zabavnu i zanimljivu aktivnost. Moji su klinci taj PowerPoint savladali u ranoj dobi (stariji u vrtićkoj dobi, mlađi u nižim razredima OŠ) i do dana današnjega to koriste za sažetke, podsjetnike i druge pomoćne materijale za učenje. Nepedagoške metode bile su ovakve: ako želiš sjediti za računalom dulje od dnevnog limita (30 min - dozvoljeno za igrice i gluposti), moraš raditi nešto za školu. Obojica su se dali navući na to. Ja bih čitala gradivo iz geografije, a moj mlađi je na temelju toga morao napraviti sažetak u ppt. 

Bez računala - slično kao čokolada, ja sam često čitala dugačke tekstove, a moj E. bi na podu radio sklekove ili trbušnjake. Tako je najbolje pamtio. Rano smo (od muke) obojicu uvježbali da odmah u glavi rade sažetke. Na primjer - gradivo iz prirode pročitam ja, pa onda prepričamo, pa pročita dijete - pa prepričamo i napravimo si prezentaciju. 

Što se tiče crtanja i slikanja - moj mlađi to zna i može od najranije dobi, ali stariji - njemu je uvijek bilo muka, pa je pristup bio ovakav - naći ćemo neku sliku, isprintati, izrezati, obojati i zalijepiti. (Imali smo dogovor s učiteljicom da on to smije). 

I da - žrtvovali smo školske knjige. Nikada me nije bilo briga što se knjige moraju vraćati. Mi smo bitne dijelove teksta uredno označavali signirom u bojama, lijepili teks markere (ovo https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon...._AC_SY450_.jpg) i pisali bilješke na marginama. Voljeli su devastirati knjige za dobru svrhu, a ja im nisam branila. Naprotiv, poticala sam ih da to rade. Da su me u školi tražili da kupim nove knjige - učinila bih to, ali nitko nije pitao. Sad vidim da moji dečki i u odrasloj dobi koriste bilješke, na faksu na pdf dokumente dopisuju komentare  :Smile:  Takva označena knjiga smanjila je količinu drugog i trećeg čitanja na pola. Nakon toga, recimo iz prirode ispuni se radna bilježnica i za ponavljanje se koristi samo to, da se dijete ne mora probijati kroz hrpu tekstova. 

Još mi padaju na pamet umne mape (nama nisu bile od neke koristi, bar ne u ovoj dobi, ali u srednjoj školi da...)

Dosta za sada... Ako mi još što padne na pamet, nadrobit ću ovdje. Ne zato da koristiš sve, nego zato da možda u gomili ideja nađeš neku koja je zgodna za tvoje dijete...

----------


## Peterlin

U međuvremenu mi je palo na pamet pogledati priručnih Hrvatske udruge za disleksiju. Ovdje sam ga našla:
http://os-ludbreg.skole.hr/upload/os...disleksija.pdf

Unutra je i poglavlje o drugim teškoćama učenja - hiperaktivnost i deficit pažnje (str. 56).

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi,
> 
> Čokolada me podsjetila na nepedagoške metode ... Moj stariji sin mrzio je olovku i bilježnicu iz dna duše (jako loša motorika, gruba i fina), a morao je raditi logopedske vježbe, pa smo sve prebacili na PowerPoint. Iako je upotreba računala u ranoj dobi dvosjekli mač, kod mog sina to je upalilo. Taj je sve naučio najprije u digitalnom obliku, a tek nakon toga na papiru...
> 
> Probaj, nemaš što izgubiti osim malo vremena. Devetogodišnjak - to je drugi ili treći razred osnovne škole. Probaj mu materijal za učenje prilagoditi na PPT format, ako lakše prihvaća računalo. Bitno je usvajanje gradiva.
> 
>  Koristili smo razne digitalne materijale: 
> Sunčice (to je stari softver, ne znam je li dostupno sada, ali imali smo sve koje su izašle: http://www.32bita.hr/suncica) 
> Čista petica https://www.artrea.com.hr/cd_petica.html
> ...


Puno ti hvala!

----------


## Peterlin

Nema na čemu. Vjerujem da ćeš naći svom mlađem sinu "radnu točku", odnosno način učenja koji će mu biti prihvatljiv i upotrebljiv. 

Ako i dalje bude teškoća, možda da osim Poliklinike potražite i logopeda, na uputnicu ili privatno... Ponekad ni to nije dosta. Moj mlađi sin je baš u toj dobi (9-10 godina) bio toliko frustriran svojim teškoćama da smo s njim završili na psihoterapiji (Suvag, u okviru terapije koju smo tamo imali - logoped i psiholog), ali to nas nije spasilo rada kod kuće. Bilo je isto kako čokolada opisuje - na terapiju se ide kad imaš termin, a roditelj si 24 sata. Neka te ne obeshrabri uloženi trud - za mnogo toga rezultati dođu tek puno, puno kasnije. Sada je još teško sagledati koristi od onoga što radite, ali to ne znači da ih nema. Sigurno sve radite kako treba.

----------


## Amondi

Dobar dan svima! 
Uspjeli smo! Zavrsili smo 3. i 4. razred uz ogroman angazman nasih klinaca, uciteljice mladjeg sina, ucitelja starijeg sina i nas roditelja. Necu lagati, nije bilo lako. Posebno s mladjim (koji inace ima Rjesenje o primjerenom obliku skolovanja-ind.pristup). Sada, zasluzeni odmor od skolskih obveza, razvazanja, borbe da se napise zadaca, procita lektira. 
S mladjim je bilo posebno tesko. Kada smo mislili da otpor prema obvezama ne moze biti veci, bio je. Koliko god da smo bili kreativni u nastojanjima da ga motiviramo, nikako nismo uspjevali bez drame i ispada proci tjedan, vikend.
Zato..presretna sam da cemo malo svi odmoriti od skole. Istina, sad umiru od dosade, ali i to mi je bolje nego borba sa skolskim obvezama  :Smile: 
Uglavnom, svima vama koji imate skolarce i prolazili ste kroz slicne borbe, zelim da se odmorite i prikupite snagu za sljedecu nastavnu godinu. Trebat ce nam. Znam da meni hoce  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Dobar dan svima! 
> Uspjeli smo! Zavrsili smo 3. i 4. razred uz ogroman angazman nasih klinaca, uciteljice mladjeg sina, ucitelja starijeg sina i nas roditelja. Necu lagati, nije bilo lako. Posebno s mladjim (koji inace ima Rjesenje o primjerenom obliku skolovanja-ind.pristup). Sada, zasluzeni odmor od skolskih obveza, razvazanja, borbe da se napise zadaca, procita lektira. 
> S mladjim je bilo posebno tesko. Kada smo mislili da otpor prema obvezama ne moze biti veci, bio je. Koliko god da smo bili kreativni u nastojanjima da ga motiviramo, nikako nismo uspjevali bez drame i ispada proci tjedan, vikend.
> Zato..presretna sam da cemo malo svi odmoriti od skole. Istina, sad umiru od dosade, ali i to mi je sad bolje nego borba sa skolskim obvezama 
> Uglavnom, svima vama koji imate skolarce i prolazili kroz slicne borbe, zelim da se odmorite i prikupite snagu ta sljedecu nastavnu godinu. Trebat ce nam. Znam da meni hoce


Čestitam!

Odmorite se, uživajte, radite sve što vas veseli.

Iz vlastitog iskustva (dvoje djece sa IP) ne smije se dozvoliti da se radne navike u potpunosti uspavaju tijekom ljeta, ali one se mogu očuvati i na zabavan način. Umjesto čitanja školskih knjiga djeca mogu čitati stripove, literaturu o stvarima koje ih zanimaju i slično... Moj stariji je obožavao knjige tipa Sam svoj majstor, Majstor u kući i slično. I danas me iznenadi što je sve iz toga naučio, a ja sam mislila da se igra i zafrkava....

Moj mlađi je volio rješavati zadatke tipa "Što ne pripada ovoj slici?" - ovako nešto: https://wordwall.net/resource/903840...-pripada-slici
U mlađoj dobi on nije bio lud za računalima, pa sam mu crtala bezbroj sličica "što ne pripada" - npr. razna vozila s kotačima (bicikl, romobil, auto, tačke) i podvalila na sliku stol, koji nema kotače...
Uvijek smo se zabavljai s tim. Što ne pripada? Stol! Zašto? Zato što nema kotače! 
U svim drugim kombinacijama kad nešto nije pripadalo, odgovor je bio "Zato što nema kotače!" I danas se znaju toga sjetiti... 
Kad mi je dojadilo crtati, rekla sam sinu da on meni nacrta zadatak, pa ću ja probati odgonetnuti što ne pripada. To mu je bio izvor velikog užitka, jer zna i voli crtati, a sačuvalo mu je grafomotoriku tijekom ljetnih mjeseci. 

Sigurno ćete se dosjetiti raznim igrama koje mogu poslužiti u istu svrhu. Djeca ne moraju uopće znati da te igre (i igračke) imaju neku didaktičku svrhu. Njima je to samo zabava, a mi znamo da je korisna  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Na primjer - za produljivanje intervala pažnje, poboljšanje koncentracije i uočavanje detalja odlična je društvena igra "Pogodi tko" https://www.njuskalo.hr/drustvene-ig...oglas-17510511
Ostalo: Memory, domino, zvrk, crni Petar...

Kad sam već spomenula crnog Petra, kartaške igre su idealne za matematiku, koncentraciju i pažnju. Ovo me podsjeća na djetinjstvo: https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabli%C4%87
Osim toga, sve te igre za više igrača podižu toleranciju na neuspjeh, jer naučiš se nositi s gubitkom.

----------


## Jelena

Amondi, čestitam!
Nekad je dobro i da bude dosadno. Ne predugo, naravno  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Tocno na danasnji dan nasu djecu rodili smo iz srca i postali obitelj.
U ovih 5 godina naučili smo što znači bezuvjetno voljeti, svakim danom postajali bogatiji. 
Nije uvijek bilo lako; proživjeli smo puno toga u proteklom vremenu, ali osjećaj bogatstva u srcima…. neprocijenjiv je.
 :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jelena.O

Sretan porođendan! Ili preporođendan :Heart:  :grouphug:

----------


## čokolada

Sretan vam dođendan!  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

Čestitke cijeloj obitelji!

----------


## Vrijeska

:Heart:

----------


## Amondi

Hvala vam svima!  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Sretan dođendan sa malim zakašnjenjem. Bolje da sam ja jedan dan zakasnila, nego djeca  :Smile: 
Nama su rođendan i dođendan tako blizu da nas troje malo obilježimo dođen, a slavimo rođen. Inače smo MM i ja malo aljkavi s datumima.

----------


## Amondi

Dragi svi, 
evo dugo nisam pisala, stalno sad cu, sad cu i vrijeme te naprosto pregazi. Krenuli smo u 4. i 5. razred. Da krenuli! Vec smo gotovo na pola puta do kraja nastavne godine  :Smile: 
Uopce ne znam otkuda bih krenula  :Cekam:  Dakle, straiji sin krenuo je u 5. razred koji je, kao sto svi znamo, tezak sam po sebi i nadasve zahtjevan. Sin jos uvijek nije shvatio da ce morati uloziti kudikamo vise truda i vremena ako zeli uspjeh s kojim ce biti zadovoljan. Do sada jos to nije shvatio pa su takve i ocjene. Moram naglasiti da nemamo velika ocekivanja po pitanju ocjena no vidimo da nije zadovoljan postignutim, a savjete tesko prihvaca. Pustili smo (zasad) da se uvjeri na vlastitoj kozi sto znaci ne uciti dovoljno. Takodjer moram reci kako su se nasa nastojanja da steknu kakve takve navike od prvog razreda ipak isplatila jer, ako nista drugo, i jedan i drugi sin, kad dodju iz skole znaju da se zadace trebaju napraviti. Naravno, ne istu sekundu, ali svakako se toga sami prime sto zaista smatram fantasticnim uspjehom. Mladjem je u skoli i dalje izuzetno tesko, gotovo nista ne uci, sakuplja lose ocjene i zapravo ga to cak, ovako kad pricamo s njim niti ne smeta. Jos uvijek mu nije jasno zasto skola nije samo mjesto gdje se druze nego je i mjesto za ucenje i muku mucimo da ga koliko toliko motiviramo da nauci barem za neku dvojku ili trojku. Ponavljam, nije nam bitna ocjena, ali i za dva nesto mora nauciti, zar ne? A on ne bi niti to.  :Nope: 
Ono sto nas vise muci , a rekla bih i rastuzuje je njihovo ponasanje. Vecinom kada smo svi kod kuce, u svoja 4 zida. Znam da su vec jednom nogom u pubertetu i nekako si uspijevamo to racionalizirati i tjesiti se da je kao to normalno. Ali, ne mozemo bas sve pripisivati pubertetu. Muljanja, laganja, skrivanja...to i mene i supruga izludjuje do krajnjih granica. I ne..nije ono sto bi se podvelo pod normalno...ovo je totalno nesto drugo. I zabrinuti smo zbog toga jako. Skretali smo pozornost na to i psihologu i defektologu i trazili pomoc, no ne vidim da nas je netko bas shvatio ozbiljno, odn. nekako imam feeling kako misle da pretjerujemo. 
Ugl. borba. Moram priznati da smo iscrpljeni; evo ja cijele zimske praznike prakticki bila bolesna, jos uvijek jesam i vjerujem da je to dijelom i zbog stresa i zivciranja pa je imunitet u banani. Kako bilo, ono sto me drzi je nada da ce se sav nas trud, ljubav, razumijevanje isplatiti i da ce nasa djeca izrasti u dobre i postene ljude. 
Mozda je tekst ovaj put malo manje optimistican, ali takav mi je dan, ne zamjerite.
Pozdrav svima!  :Bye:

----------


## sirius

Oni imaju IP ? Provodili se to u skolikako bi trebalo?
Sto se tice muljanja i laganja, nasa bi psihologica to nazvala -odgadanjem nelagode. U toj dobi je kod starijeg bilo relativno cesto, cisto da ga ne gnjavimo barem neko vrijeme.

----------


## Amondi

> Oni imaju IP ? Provodili se to u skolikako bi trebalo?
> Sto se tice muljanja i laganja, nasa bi psihologica to nazvala -odgadanjem nelagode. U toj dobi je kod starijeg bilo relativno cesto, cisto da ga ne gnjavimo barem neko vrijeme.


Mladji ima IP, u procesu je dobivanja PP jer nema sanse da 5.razred savlada samo uz individualizirani pristup. Za starijeg je psihologica na zadnjoj  obradi prije koji tjedan preporucila IP zbog problema u razumijevanju sadržaja, sto se posebno vidi u hrvatskom i engleskom.

----------


## sirius

> Mladji ima IP, u procesu je dobivanja PP jer nema sanse da 5.razred savlada samo uz individualizirani pristup. Za starijeg je psihologica na zadnjoj  obradi prije koji tjedan preporucila IP zbog problema u razumijevanju sadržaja, sto se posebno vidi u hrvatskom i engleskom.


Uh, steta da toliko odgadali potrebno. Djeca se muce i vi s njima.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Uf, ima izazova i zaista nije jednostavno, ali vam želim puno snage i strpljenja. Sigurna sam da će se na kraju sve isplatiti  :grouphug:

----------


## špelkica

Draga Amondi, ponovno sam iščitala cijelu temu jer sam dosta toga zaboravila, a znam da sam pratila jer imamo sličnu situaciju, mislim da čak sličniju nego što se čini iz tvojih postova. Ja ću napisati svoje iskustvo pa zaključi da li sam u pravu. 
Znači, starije dijete posvojeno u dobi 5,5 god (obje djece pripadnici određene nacionalne manjine što se vidi kroz gene-izgled i ponašanje). Dijete je doživjelo šok kad je ostavljeno od majke no razvio je veliku privrženost prema udomiteljici i kasnije prema meni kao majci. Odgajano da bude što više privrženo (spavao je sa mnom do kraja 4.razreda, dakle puberteta, odgovarano je na njegove potrebe, naročito kad je strah u pitanju, mažen i pažen, pomoć je uvijek dobio u svemu). Granice su nekakve bile postavljene, bolje fleksibilne po njegovim potrebama. Nismo u svemu bili  najbolji roditelji, često smo trebali i predah od roditeljstva, malo vremena za sebe, pucali po šavovima pa se smirili i tako ukrug.
Danas je on uskoro 14.godišnjak, ide u 7.razred i mogu reći da je privržen obitelji i da još uvijek zna iskazati toplinu, zagrljaj unatoč pubertetu i svim problemima koje smo imali (često je bio ljut jer se nije slagao s našim odlukama). To mi je stvarno najvažnije, taj naš odnos i život u obitelji.
Ja nisam uvijek radila puno radno vrijeme i mogla sam mu biti na raspolaganju. 
Problema je uvijek bilo. Škola i ponašanje. 
U školi je dobio individualizirani program u 2.razredu. Učiteljica je bila sjajna, volio ju je i poštovao. Prvi puta je sam bio u nepoznatom okruženju kad je išao s razredom u školu u prirodi, sve je dobro prošlo. Problemi u ponašanju dosta vezani uz strahove ili nezrelost. Riješivi zahvaljujući podržavajućoj okolini. 
I onda 5.razred veliki šok jer nema više stare učiteljice na koju se naviknuo. Puno novih učitelja koje povremeno susreće i koji nemaju uvijek razumijevanja. Od strane stručne osobe u školi trebale su nam godine da ga shvati i prihvati teškoće, iako se još borimo s tim. 
U školi su predlagali prilagođeni program, iako od strane psihologa i logopeda uvijek isti nalaz- da je za individualizirani. S jedne strane slabo motiviran za učenje koje ide sporo i ima dosta nerazumijevanja, a i sam program je težak, usmjeren kao da će svi u gimnazije. S druge strane često nerazumijevanje pojedinih učitelja kako ga ispitivati i kako ga gledati- da je često zaboravljiv i ide linijom manjeg otpora, a tu treba biti mudar učitelj i ne mu to dopustiti. 
Pomoć u učenju- zasad ima jednu učiteljicu s kojom voli raditi, ali je to nedostatno jer je jednom tjedno i trenutno je neće biti do ožujka. Zasad radi s menom i bakom. Svi ostali pokušaji da kontinuirano radi s nekim su propali- jedna učiteljica je odustala, a od jednog dečka smo mi morali odustati jer mu nije odgovarao (u školi je rekao da ga zna udariti, za što nisam sto posto sigurna, mislim da ga nije udario već mu nije odgovarao zbog vike, forsiranja, itd...pa smo odustali). Logopedinji kod koje je išao je rekao da će joj tušom premazati autom pa ga više nije htjela primiti. Iz toga se možda može iščitati površno da je razmažen ili da podržavamo njegove gluposti, ali mislim da posvojitelji znaju o čemu pričam i da tu nikakve kazne ni sankcije ne pomognu puno, iako smo ih uveli, samo puno razgovora. Hoću reći, nije da nismo uveli nekakve sankcije i postavili granice, no djeca ih često krše i treba im puno duže da nešto usvoje. 
Nastavljam malo kasnije...

----------


## Amondi

> Uh, steta da toliko odgadali potrebno. Djeca se muce i vi s njima.


Nismo odgađali. Mlađi sin dobio je Rješenje već krajem prvog razreda. Nismo nakon prve prepreke (kad je već imao IP), željeli odmah skakati na PP. Nekako smo (a učiteljica je bila istog mišljenja) iz njega izvući  najviše i smatrali da uvijek ima vrmena na promjenu oblika školovanja ukoliko se trenutni pristup pokaže nedovoljan za savladavanje nastavnih sadržaja. Za  starijeg stvarno nije bilo potrebe. Sa sada. 
U svakom slučaju, vudjet ćemo što vrijeme nosi, a mi ćemo kao roditelji svakako dati sve od sebe da im olakšamo.

----------


## Amondi

> Draga Amondi, ponovno sam iščitala cijelu temu jer sam dosta toga zaboravila, a znam da sam pratila jer imamo sličnu situaciju, mislim da čak sličniju nego što se čini iz tvojih postova. Ja ću napisati svoje iskustvo pa zaključi da li sam u pravu. 
> Znači, starije dijete posvojeno u dobi 5,5 god (obje djece pripadnici određene nacionalne manjine što se vidi kroz gene-izgled i ponašanje). Dijete je doživjelo šok kad je ostavljeno od majke no razvio je veliku privrženost prema udomiteljici i kasnije prema meni kao majci. Odgajano da bude što više privrženo (spavao je sa mnom do kraja 4.razreda, dakle puberteta, odgovarano je na njegove potrebe, naročito kad je strah u pitanju, mažen i pažen, pomoć je uvijek dobio u svemu). Granice su nekakve bile postavljene, bolje fleksibilne po njegovim potrebama. Nismo u svemu bili  najbolji roditelji, često smo trebali i predah od roditeljstva, malo vremena za sebe, pucali po šavovima pa se smirili i tako ukrug.
> Danas je on uskoro 14.godišnjak, ide u 7.razred i mogu reći da je privržen obitelji i da još uvijek zna iskazati toplinu, zagrljaj unatoč pubertetu i svim problemima koje smo imali (često je bio ljut jer se nije slagao s našim odlukama). To mi je stvarno najvažnije, taj naš odnos i život u obitelji.
> Ja nisam uvijek radila puno radno vrijeme i mogla sam mu biti na raspolaganju. 
> Problema je uvijek bilo. Škola i ponašanje. 
> U školi je dobio individualizirani program u 2.razredu. Učiteljica je bila sjajna, volio ju je i poštovao. Prvi puta je sam bio u nepoznatom okruženju kad je išao s razredom u školu u prirodi, sve je dobro prošlo. Problemi u ponašanju dosta vezani uz strahove ili nezrelost. Riješivi zahvaljujući podržavajućoj okolini. 
> I onda 5.razred veliki šok jer nema više stare učiteljice na koju se naviknuo. Puno novih učitelja koje povremeno susreće i koji nemaju uvijek razumijevanja. Od strane stručne osobe u školi trebale su nam godine da ga shvati i prihvati teškoće, iako se još borimo s tim. 
> U školi su predlagali prilagođeni program, iako od strane psihologa i logopeda uvijek isti nalaz- da je za individualizirani. S jedne strane slabo motiviran za učenje koje ide sporo i ima dosta nerazumijevanja, a i sam program je težak, usmjeren kao da će svi u gimnazije. S druge strane često nerazumijevanje pojedinih učitelja kako ga ispitivati i kako ga gledati- da je često zaboravljiv i ide linijom manjeg otpora, a tu treba biti mudar učitelj i ne mu to dopustiti. 
> Pomoć u učenju- zasad ima jednu učiteljicu s kojom voli raditi, ali je to nedostatno jer je jednom tjedno i trenutno je neće biti do ožujka. Zasad radi s menom i bakom. Svi ostali pokušaji da kontinuirano radi s nekim su propali- jedna učiteljica je odustala, a od jednog dečka smo mi morali odustati jer mu nije odgovarao (u školi je rekao da ga zna udariti, za što nisam sto posto sigurna, mislim da ga nije udario već mu nije odgovarao zbog vike, forsiranja, itd...pa smo odustali). Logopedinji kod koje je išao je rekao da će joj tušom premazati autom pa ga više nije htjela primiti. Iz toga se možda može iščitati površno da je razmažen ili da podržavamo njegove gluposti, ali mislim da posvojitelji znaju o čemu pričam i da tu nikakve kazne ni sankcije ne pomognu puno, iako smo ih uveli, samo puno razgovora. Hoću reći, nije da nismo uveli nekakve sankcije i postavili granice, no djeca ih često krše i treba im puno duže da nešto usvoje. 
> Nastavljam malo kasnije...


Puno toga iz teksta mi je poznato. 
Ono što mi nemamo je privrženost. I beskrajno smo tužni zbog toga. Znam da je to nešto što se razvija, gradi, osjeća. Uza sva naša nastojanja, nismo uspjeli. Barem tako osjećamo. Koliko god da se trudili, pokazivali (od prvog dana), privrženost je jednostavno izostala. Nema je. Strašno mi je što to govorim, no na žalost je tako. Još se nadamo čudu, iako nisam baš optimistična. Stalno se pitamo gdje smo i jesmo li negdje nešto propustili, gdje smo i jesmo li pogriješili. Vrijeme će nam to reći i pokazati…do tada ostaje nada.

----------


## čokolada

Amondi, mislim da svi plešemo na rubu želje za privrženošću i nastojanja da maksimalno "popravimo" djecu. Znam to po sebi jer i danas "popravljam", pa me povremeno prizemlji i kaže - prestani me popravljati, takva sam kakva sam, nisam ti! A neke mi je stvari teško prihvatiti i baš imam grižnju savjesti zbog toga. 
Što se privrženosti tiče, jednom je davna forumašica bila napisala da na to ne može utjecati, zadovoljna je što je njenoj posvojenoj djeci dobro, a to što oni privrženost ne znaju ili ne mogu iskazati, nije pod njenom kontrolom. Ali vjerujem da vas boli. 
Moje biol. dijete već se 2 pubertetske godine ponaša ko najneprivrženije na svijetu, a ja sam bila ista takva. Jedva  sam dočekala otići od kuće na prijevremeni  faks, iako sam imala normalnu biol. obitelj...sjećam se točno koliko je moju mamu to tištilo, a meni nije bilo jasno što bi ona još htjela...voljela sam ih sve, ali sam bila teški individualac oduvijek.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Ono što mi nemamo je privrženost. I beskrajno smo tužni zbog toga.


Mislim da je to do djeteta i do karaktera.
Moja djeca su različita. Najstarije, kao čokoladino - otišlo bi odmah. Volimo se, dijete je jako emotivno, ali ne bih rekla da je nešto posebno privrženo obitelji.

I teško je procijeniti ovako iz pisane riječi što je nekome "velika" privrženost, a drugome "mala".
Možda su baš tvoja djeca, Amondi, jako privržena, ali možda vi imate prevelika očekivanja i neku drugu sliku.

----------


## špelkica

Amondi, baš sam željela pitati zašto misliš da djeca nisu privržena?
I da to zna ovisiti o samom djetetu i okolnostima, ne samo o roditeljima. Moj sin se jako vezao za udomiteljicu i to su dobri temelji. On i dan danas odlazi k njoj na praznike i oni su mu ko druga obitelj. Nikad mu to nismo branili i ne smatramo da se zato dijete teže veže uz posvojitelje. Već suprotno samo što treba možda malo dulje vremena, ali se isplati.
Nekak nam je i još nam je najbitnije da on osjeti i zna da smo njegova obitelj bez obzira na sve. Škola nam je važna, ali ne i najvažnija. Trenutno sam doma na porodiljnom i vidim da nam obiteljski život cvjeta, drago mu je da sam doma iako to nikad ne bi priznao. 
S druge strane znam da ima neke svoje tajne, da je dosta zatvoren i mi dosta toga saznamo od drugih kad se već nešto dogodi jer ga je strah kako ćemo reagirati. Imali smo raznih incidenata u školi, u obitelji, čak smo i na policiji završili jer je bio žrtva internetskog nasilja. Prošli obradu u Poliklinici za zaštitu djece, razne psihologe, logopede, itd... Ima određene poteškoće koje se odnose na neadekvatan perinatalni razvoj i rano djetinjstvo. Kako se on nosi s tim? Njega to previše ne pogađa, ne shvaća to tragično, ozbiljno. Tek nakon zadnjeg incidenta rekao je psihologinji da se malo uozbiljio i vidim da ga je to ipak malo pogodilo. Razgovaramo mi s njim o svemu, ali jednostavnoje takav da mora sve sam iskusiti na svojoj koži dok mi doma ludimo.

----------


## sirius

Strasno je tesko povuci granicu i odrediti prioritete ako imas kod kuce nemotivirano dijete sa poteskocama u ucenju. Biti kucni ucitelj takvom djetetu cesto kvari obiteljske odnose. Nama je psihologica jos u prvom razredu osnivne za starijeg rekla: " nadite placenu pomic u ucenju da sacuvate obiteljske odnose" 
I to je bila istina.

----------


## Lili75

Ja bih samo nadodala (ponukana  Vrijeskinim komentarom, a u obranu kcerkinog stava) da sam oduvijek bila i ostala privrzena svojoj obitelji (sad se pitam jel to na van tako i izgledalo), iako sam imala jaku zelju i rano sam se odselila od svojih (dijete domova djacki, pa studentski).
Imala sam potrebu za "slobodom", da budem samostalna, da zivim svoj zivot bez staraca u blizini.

Da to nije bio dom, kopala bih bila opet rukama i nogama da nadjem neko rjesenje da se maknem od svojih, a voljela sam ih i bila privrzena,al jednostavno u nekoj dobi sam imala potrebu i fizicki se odvojit.

Nije meni bila huda sila djacki dom,mogla sam zivjet sa svojima,al ja sam jedva docekala da iskoristim priliku.

Ovo pisem da vidite da ako se netko zelii "fizicki" odvojit ne znaci da nije privrzen obitelji.

S jedne strane individualac kojem nikad nije dosadno i voli bit sam sa sobom,a s druge strane opet jako volim drustvo (tada naravno vrsnjaka, a ne bas staraca haha).

Coksa,.predivno pises ovo o "popravljanju"

Amondi, mene si bas rastuzila kad si napisala da ne postoji privrzenost. Mozda je ona tu, al ne tako vidljiva i opipljiva.

Ja ti toplo preporucam da poslusas savjet od sirius i zelim vam svu srecu svijeta da sve sjedne na svoje mjesto. :Kiss:

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi, baš sam željela pitati zašto misliš da djeca nisu privržena?
> I da to zna ovisiti o samom djetetu i okolnostima, ne samo o roditeljima. Moj sin se jako vezao za udomiteljicu i to su dobri temelji. On i dan danas odlazi k njoj na praznike i oni su mu ko druga obitelj. Nikad mu to nismo branili i ne smatramo da se zato dijete teže veže uz posvojitelje. Već suprotno samo što treba možda malo dulje vremena, ali se isplati.
> Nekak nam je i još nam je najbitnije da on osjeti i zna da smo njegova obitelj bez obzira na sve. Škola nam je važna, ali ne i najvažnija. Trenutno sam doma na porodiljnom i vidim da nam obiteljski život cvjeta, drago mu je da sam doma iako to nikad ne bi priznao. 
> S druge strane znam da ima neke svoje tajne, da je dosta zatvoren i mi dosta toga saznamo od drugih kad se već nešto dogodi jer ga je strah kako ćemo reagirati. Imali smo raznih incidenata u školi, u obitelji, čak smo i na policiji završili jer je bio žrtva internetskog nasilja. Prošli obradu u Poliklinici za zaštitu djece, razne psihologe, logopede, itd... Ima određene poteškoće koje se odnose na neadekvatan perinatalni razvoj i rano djetinjstvo. Kako se on nosi s tim? Njega to previše ne pogađa, ne shvaća to tragično, ozbiljno. Tek nakon zadnjeg incidenta rekao je psihologinji da se malo uozbiljio i vidim da ga je to ipak malo pogodilo. Razgovaramo mi s njim o svemu, ali jednostavnoje takav da mora sve sam iskusiti na svojoj koži dok mi doma ludimo.


A ne znam....Izostaju zagrljaji, poljupci. Kad su dosli k nama, mladji je bas bio maza, volio se grliti i ljubiti i svaki je trenutak koristio za zagrljaje. Stariji nikad. Od prvog dana se kod zagrljaja jednostavno ukocio i nazovimo to tako, odradio. Onda je mladji s vremenom poceo kopirati starijeg, a posebno kad mu je stariji znao govoriti kako se grle male bebe. Polako je i mladji poceo izbjegavati zagrljaje bez obzira sto smo mi i dalje pokazivali i ponasali se isto. Ja nisam tip od forsiranja...jednostavno nisam. Ne znam...vjerujem da privrzenost ne znaci samo fizicki kontakt, ali "ubija" me što toga gotovo nema.

----------


## Lili75

Joj Amondi bas si me rastuzila zadnjom recenicom.  :Sad:  Mogu te u potpunosti razumjeti jer bi iskreno i meni tugu izazvao nedostatak njeznosti i mazenja s djecom.

Jeste probali s manjim se maziti kad ide spavat, kad mozda nije u prisutnosti starijeg sina?
Razmisljam da se kod starijeg mozda radi o podsvjesnoj samoobrani od vezivanja, moguce da jos ima strahove od napustanja koje vuče iz djetinjstva? Mozda je jednostavno takvo dijete, ima vise i manje mazne i djece i odraslih.

Nekako mislim da su privrzeniji nego sto mislite, samo to mozda ne iskazuju na tak fizicki nacin.

Zelim vam svu srecu  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Na taJ

----------


## Peterlin

> A ne znam....Izostaju zagrljaji, poljupci. Kad su dosli k nama, mladji je bas bio maza, volio se grliti i ljubiti i svaki je trenutak koristio za zagrljaje. Stariji nikad. Od prvog dana se kod zagrljaja jednostavno ukocio i nazovimo to tako, odradio. Onda je mladji s vremenom poceo kopirati starijeg, a posebno kad mu je stariji znao govoriti kako se grle male bebe. Polako je i mladji poceo izbjegavati zagrljaje bez obzira sto smo mi i dalje pokazivali i ponasali se isto. Ja nisam tip od forsiranja...jednostavno nisam. Ne znam...vjerujem da privrzenost ne znaci samo fizicki kontakt, *ali "ubija" me što toga gotovo nema.*


Nemoj to previše uzimati srcu... Nađite druge načine za iskazivanje naklonosti - zajedničke igre, zajedničko vrijeme... ne mora se sve svesti na fizički kontakt. Moj mlađi sin je takav, podnosi maženje, odradi ovako kako si rekla, ali nije oduševljen. Stariji je druga priča, taj se i danas u 22. godini ponekad dođe pomaziti. Kad bolje razmislim, takav je mm, a ja sam više kao mlađi sin. 

Ima tu veze i okolina - u ovoj dobi jako im je važan stav vršnjaka, a to obično znači stav "grljenje je za male bebe". 
Samo nađi način da im kažeš da su dobrodošli ako se žele pomaziti ili iskazati naklonost na drugi način. Npr. može poslužiti rečenica "kako ste samo brzo narasli, poželim da se više volite maziti kao kad ste bili mali" ... Time iskazuješ svoj stav, a oni opet biraju svoj. Kod mog mlađeg sina (koji se ne voli maziti) i danas najbolje prolazi komunikacija kad ga tretiramo kao odraslog i ravnopravnog. To cijeni i uživa u takvim trenucima. Sada ima 21 godinu, ali s tim smo počeli davno, u nižim razredima OŠ. Ključno je dati im osjećaj sigurnosti. Fizički dodir može biti dio toga, ali i ne mora. Sretno!

----------


## Jelena

Amondi  :Heart: 
Pretpostavljam da ste odslušali tečaj za posvojitelje (ne znam više jesi li pisala) i da ste čuli i temu privrženost. Naravno da je do karaktera, ali je i do povezivanja u prve tri godine na bilo koju osobu. Ako dečki nisu imali jednu osobu prema kojoj su mogli razviti privrženost, za očekivati je da imaju poteškoća kod povezivanja.

Razumijem da ti fali, ali nemojte sebi predbacivati da ste nešto krivo napravili. Koliko ide - ide. Čoksa ima korisno iskustvo, jer ima i biološko i posvojeno dijete. Ja imam samo posvojeno, ali nemam taj problem jer je dijete rano došlo u našu obitelj. Ja sam stekla dojam iz edukacije da je različita stvar individualist karakterom i onaj tko je preskočio tu fazu kada se "uči" privrženost.

Nema direktno veze s ovim što pišeš, ali donekle ima. Čitala sam članak jedne posvojiteljice pred mirovinom (dijete već odraslo), sveučlišne prof. iz USA, ne sjećam se više detalja gdje je objavljeno, ali me se dojmilo, možda sam već linkala prije par godina. Ona je pisala o tome da do pete godine dijete dominantno skuplja obrasce iz okoline, uključivo kognitivne sposobnosti. Od pete godine navodno dolazi u prvi plan genetika i ako je dijete bilo u naprednoj okolini u ranim godinama, a potiče genetski iz "slabije" okoline, kognitivne sposobnosti počinju propadati s pet godina. Ja nisam baš skroz uvjerena u to, samo pišem do kakvog je ona zaključka došla. Kod nas dijete i dalje ide po obrascu nas posvojitelja, i dalje isti interesi i sposobnosti. Jesmo li se slučajno potrefili s biološkim, čisto sumnjam jer smo i MM i ja iz manjinske skupine. Vjerojatno ti nije puno pomogao moj komentar. Više u smislu - svima nam se svašta vrti po glavi, i svi se bojimo da ćemo nešto krivo napraviti i ako je nešto naopako preispitujemo što je trebalo. Možda je to kod dečki faza, možda prođe, a možda i ne. Napravimo što možemo i nadamo se najboljem.

----------


## Jadranka

U nas je slično kao kod Peterlin. Jedan dečko je velika maza, jedan je samo maza, a jedan je anti-maza (i to od najmanje dobi; ono i kao beba nije volio da ga se puno ljubaka/privija uz sebe). Al, svi su privrženi - samo što jedan to iskazuje na drugačiji način - ne voli baš pretjerani fizički dodir - iako je fizički najenergičniji. Al meni to sve zvuči normalno, kod sve trojice. Takvi su.

----------


## Amondi

Dugo nisam pisala, a tekst u nastavku jemopis svega sto nam se u zadnjih par mjeseci dogadja.

Biti roditelj je najtezi i najodgovorniji “posao” na svijetu. Nema tog zanimanja koje je teze od biti roditelj. Dugo sam razmisljala kako uopce da pocnem pisati o roditeljstvu koje mi trenutno pada teze nego ikad, a da me oni koji ce citati ne krenu osudjivati. I shvatila sam…i prihvatila; uvijek ce netko osuditi, uvijek netko nece shvatiti. I ne mora. 
Ja sam odlucila progovoriti o roditeljstvu koje je vec neko vrijeme sve samo ne lijepo i ispunjavajuce kakvim ga prikazuju u filmovima. Progovoriti o nama roditeljima koji su svoju djecu rodili iz srca i koji su mislili, cak i bili uvjereni, da ce roditeljstvo biti prozeto ljubavlju, razumijevanjem, postovanjem i mozda tek ponekom suzom. 
Kako sam se samo prevarila! Vec danima, tjednima, mjesecima pokusavam dokuciti gdje sam pogrijesila i jesam li mogla bolje. Jer kad imate dijete koje usprkos vasoj posvecenosti, ljubavi, razumijevanju krene krivim putem koji ne vodi u nista dobro, iznova i iznova premotavate film od proteklih 6 godina i nadate se da cete pronaci barem jedan odgovor. Ali nista! Vrtite se u jednom zacaranom krugu iz kojeg ne vidite izlaz i svaki dan jako, jako se borite da drzite glavu iznad vode. Trudite se zadrzati pozitivan stav, osmijeh i optimizam. A onda shvatite kad se pogledate u ogledalo kako se podocnjaci od nespavanja ne mogu sakriti nikakvom sminkom, kako oci manje sjaje i kako svoj zarazan osmijeh vise ne sirite tako cesto kao prije. Shvatite kako vam je i danas prva misao ujutro, kad ste otvorili oci nakon ono malo nemirnog sna, koji cu “samar” danas dobiti od svog djeteta i hocu li nakon toga i dalje uspravno stajati na nogama. 
Umorna sam. Umorna sam ponekih osudjujucih pogleda susjeda jer sam se usudila podici glas na svoje dijete (jer nitko ne cuje onih deset puta prije mirnih i smirenih razgovora). Umorna sam od pogleda svog djeteta iza kojeg ne vidite niti tracak emocije zbog koje zelite svima reci kako ste sretni jer ste roditelj. Jednostavno sam umorna. 
I mozak tisucu puta moze izracionalizirati cinjenicu da su na vase dijete prve tri godine njegovog zivota utjecale tako snazno, vas mozak moze razumjeti gdje je uzrok da je vase dijete takvo kakvo je, ali srce jednostavno ne moze shvatiti. Srce ne moze shvatiti pogled vaseg djeteta bez emocija, ne moze shvatiti postupke vaseg djeteta za koje znate da ga vode u smjeru gdje stvari ne zavrsavaju dobro. 
Onda opet pokusate ponovno dignuti glavu, po tisuciti puta sami sebi reci kako ce sve biti dobro i da ce ovaj trnovit put kojim muz i ja koracamo jednom dobiti svoj smisao. Smisao koji sad ne vidimo. Previse toga se dogodilo, a mi zapravo za to nismo bili pripremljeni. Znam da niti jedan roditelj nije i zaista ne mislim da smo jedini koji prolaze pretezak period. No to ne umanjuje ovu tugu koju osjecam, ne umanjuje osjecaj bespomocnosti. 
Tko zeli razumjet ce, tko ne i to je u redu. Samo ne osudjujte. Ili mozete, samo mi nemojte to reci. Jer…jednostavno nemam snage. Ovo malo snage sto jos imam treba mi da svaki dan koliko toliko normalna prodjem kroz njega i po tko zna koji put pokusam doci do svog djeteta kojem sam, nadam se, ipak majka kakvu zasluzuje iako ono to (jos uvijek) ne vidi i ne osjeca. 
Mogu se samo nadati da cu jednom, kad budem sijede glave pila kavu sjedeci u omiljenom naslonjacu, reci prvo sebi, a onda i cijelom svijetu: vrijedilo je.

----------


## Lili75

Amondi draga, samo izbaci sve iz sebe, emocije koje te tiste  :grouphug: ...nemam neke rijeci utjehe, al zasigurno dobar dio roditelja prolazi takve faze koja trajuuu.

Koliko shvacam radi se o jednom djetetu od njih dvojice,a odgoj je isti ili slican. Logikom bih zakljucila da je do djetetove osobnosti i karaktera.

Cini mi se da ti pod hitno treba predah i odmor. Jel bi ti to bilo izvedivo barem pola dana-dan?
Da muz bude s njima,a ti se negdje odmaknes, neka setnja, odlazak u prirodu whatever sto ti vec odgovara.

Drzi se,veliki zagrljaj saljem  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Teško je ovo čitati i nema se što pametno napisati. U  potpunosti razumijem osjećaj koji imate. Htijenje, odgovornost, nadu i - nemoć. 
Nemojte se samo (kao roditelji) do kraja izgristi vjerujući da su svi konci u vašim rukama i da sve možete promijeniti ako se jako potrudite. Vaša su djeca došla sa svojom životnom prtljagom, "prve tri su najvažnije" svakako vrijedi, ali tu je još i tkanje bioloških predaka, ne možete utjecati na karakter ili moguće nasljedne poremećaje. 

Nadam se da ne zvuči glupo, ali hvala ti što pišeš o temi koja je, radi straha od osude, tabuizirana.

----------


## Beti3

Amondi, stvarno te nitko ne treba osuđivati. Roditeljstvo je najčešće tesko i naporno.
Jeste li se konzultirali sa CZSS? Mogu li oni pomoći, mozda preporuciti stručnjake da razgovaraju s djetetom? Teške godine tek nastupaju, pubertet je pred njima. Ne plasim te, znas i sama da će biti izazovno.
Ne mogu znati da li posve krivo pišem, no mozda ti trebas promijeniti očekivanja. 
Radi li se o negativnim ocjenama, o sitnim kradama, o alkoholu, o agresiji, nemoj pisati o čemu, samo mislim da još ima vremena to promijeniti. 
Dan po dan, nista vise od toga. Ne očekuj, samo prihvati.
Ne znam možes li to.
Ne znam kakve druge opcije imaš.

----------


## Vrijeska

ne znam o kakvim se problemima i izazovima radi, ali  o čemu god bila riječ, ista stvar se može dogoditi i u obiteljima koje imaju svoju biološku djecu, nemojte sebi ništa predbacivati

vi ste zasigurno uložili puno više energije, želje i volje da djeci pružite obitelj i sretan život... puno više od mnogih drugih obitelji

u većini obitelji život s djecom i sama djeca su daleko od idealnih slika koje nam se stalno prezentiraju


ja vam želim puno hrabrosti i snage, i korak po korak ... :Love:

----------


## Peterlin

Amondi, drž se... Čokolada je u pravu, djeca su vam došla sa svojom emocionalnom prtljagom. To je teško riješiti i često dugo traje. S druge strane, u obiteljima s biološkom djecom isto ima svakakvih situacija i razdoblja, ovako kako Vrijeska opisuje. Našla sam se puno puta u situaciji da mi se ne sviđaju neke osobine vlastite djece. Oni su se bitno razlikovali od mojih očekivanja i za svakog pojedinačno trebalo je naći "radnu točku". To je uvijek tako - bez obzira jesu li rođeni ili posvojeni, djeca su uvijek "mačak u vreći" i ne znaš što te čeka s njima. Uglavnom izazovi... Za posvojitelje to je još višestruko teže. Djeca koja nisu posvojena kao sasvim male bebe često imaju problema s povezivanjem, a još više s kompenziranjem negativnih iskustava koja su imala prije nego su došla k vama. Pokušaj potražiti pomoć i za sebe, ne samo za dijete. Želim vam svu sreću.

----------


## tangerina

Amondi, nemam šta puno mudro za reći, osim da ti pružim podršku i da ti kažem da te niti malo ne osuđujem, nego empatiziram
ako ti to nešto znači od potpunog stranca  :Smile: 

ako imaš mogućnosti, ne bi bilo loše da potražiš podršku psihologa i za sebe, ne (samo) iz perspektive kako biti još malo bolji roditelj, nego baš kako se nositi s ovim, ono baš za tebe

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Nije bitno da li će vas neko osudjivati ili ne, iako mislim da tu nema mijesta za osudu. Isto predlažem nekog psihologa za sebe da popričaš s njim, a ujedno sugeriram da je jako težko biti nevezan na rezultat (odgoja) ili bilo čega drugoga u životu, jer često nije do nas. Okreni se jogi, trčanju, pranajami (vežbe disanja), nekom hobiju koji te opušta i veseli. Pazi da ne pregoriš, jer trebaš paziti na sebe i na svoje zdravlje, jer u suprotnom je sve ostalo džaba.

A ujedno mi je drago da se piše i o tim težkim stvarima, kako bi se potencialni posvojitelji mogli još bolje informirati o mogućim izazovima.  I nekim ljudi je jako težko s djecom (bilo posvojenom ili biološkom).

----------


## Kosjenka

[QUOTE=tinkilinkixyz;3240695 Okreni se jogi, trčanju, pranajami (vežbe disanja), nekom hobiju koji te opušta i veseli. Pazi da ne pregoriš, jer trebaš paziti na sebe i na svoje zdravlje, jer u suprotnom je sve ostalo džaba.
[/QUOTE]
moram potpisati 
jako je bitno da ne zaboravimo na sebe u takvim situacijama, izgubimo se pa onda bude još gore. 
Amondi daleko smo svi od osuđivanja, pazi na sebe, tako ćeš najbolje pomoći svojoj djeci.

----------


## Jelena

Amondi  :Heart: 
Potpis na čokoladu. Iako su prve tri najvažnije, protiv biologije se ne može. Naravno da ima i kod biološke djece elemenata koji čude roditelje, ali to nikako nije usporedivo. Isto tako ne mislim da će 5 dana odmora promijeniti nešto. 

Mislim da treba prihvatiti situaciju kakva jest, pokušat se emocionalno zaštititi. Ne znam kako. Ja bih intuitivno napravila emocionalni korak unatrag, ali mislim da je svakako bolje porazgovarati sa stručnjakom. Možda da se probaš obratiti Jasni Belamarić preko Adopte, ona je psiholog, možda ti ona može pomoći ili te može dalje preusmjeriti da sebi pomogneš. Ja ne vjerujem u ono da ako daš svu svoju ljubav, da će ti se kad tad vratiti. Ali vjerujem da treba dati sve od sebe, što uključuje i brigu o djeci, ali i brigu o sebi, jer ipak je to maraton.

Za poglede drugih kod vikanja se nemoj pretjerano opterećivati. Nekako je lakše kad je čovjek barem fizički jači, da može doslovno dijete odvući iz neke situacije, ali s dvojicom dječaka je sigurno teže.

Ako sam dobro shvatila s jednim dječakom nije takva situacija. Vjerujem da ćete se i o njemu morati na primjeren način pobrinuti da ne bude žrtvom.
U svakom slučaju, vidiš da osude nema. Iscrpila si se, moraš potražiti pomoć. Ovako na forumu ćeš ju teško dobiti, jer niti smo mi stručnjaci, niti ti možeš napisati sve što te tišti.
Od mene zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## Amondi

Hvala vam svima! 

Slazem se da ovdje ne mogu dobiti pomoc, ali nekako zelim ovdje i dalje (barem s vremena na vrijeme) pisati kako teku stvari. 
Sto se tice pomoci za mene, ponesto od onog sto ste spomenule ili predlozile i radim, a protekle dvije godine intenzivno radim na sebi kroz terapiju. 
Vrijeme ce donijeti svoje, nadu ne gubim….
Hvala jos jednom svima.

----------


## špelkica

Amondi, ako hoćeš možeš mi poslati pp jer i sama prolazim kroz neke krize s posvojenom djecom i vjeruj mi, ništ me ne može iznenaditi ni šokirati...lp

----------


## Papillon

Pozz . Nov sam u ovome(upravo sam se registrirao

----------


## pepka

Amondi,

pratim tvoju i druge price o posvojenju jer me jako zanima tematika. nisam posvojitelj, mada sam razmisljala o tome. imam 2 decka..
Htjela sam ti napisati da se osjeca tezina koju nosis zbog osjecaja ne privrzenosti. I normalno da ti je tesko. Kome ne bi bilo? Sigurna sam isto tako da ces onu famoznu recenicu vrijedilo je reci puno, puno puta.
Kakve osude? radite najvise sto je u vasoj moci. jedan od mojih sinova je dosta specifican. Urednog je razvoja, ali nosi neke strahove u sebi, visoko osjetljivo dijete. Mi znamo biti toliko iscrpljeni. jos ako na to dodju neki drugi problemi osjecam se isto tako bespomocno nekad. Roditeljstvo je tesko. 
Šaljem ti virtualni zagrljaj. Sretni su sto vas imaju za roditelje <3 . Pisi nam!

----------


## Amondi

Dragi svi, 
evo i mene opet  :Smile:  
Prošlo je dugo, toplo ljeto; kako ne podnosim vrućine, konačno sam malo živnula, jesen i zima moja su godišnja doba  :Sing:  Ljeto je bilo svakakvo; klincima smo i  ove godine priuštili organizirano 15-dnevno ljetovanje s vršnjacima (bili su već dva puta). Dugo smo se lomili bi li ih uopće poslali (posebno starijeg koji nam je prvih 6 mjeseci ove godine priuštio dosta ružnih stvari) no na kraju smo zapravo odabrali  svoj 15-dnevni mir koji smo imali kad su oni bili odsutni. Nekome će možda zvučati sebično, no taj mir trebao nam je više nego išta. Oni su uživali, bilo im je lijepo. Iskreno, i nama, iako smo cijelo vrijeme bili kod kuće (izuzev dva dana) kad njih nije bilo. Nakon njihovog povratka, uslijedila je gotovo idila koja je bila kratkog vijeka. Već nakon par dana opet smo se vratili na stare probleme, a ja sam brojala dane do početka školske godine. Jer ako ništa barem neće umirati od dosade tih pola dana koje provedu u školi. Neposredno prije početka nove školske godine saznali smo kako ćemo i suprug i ja biti suprotna smjena od njih dvoje koji su u istoj smjeni, što znači da ćemo se kroz jedan viđati samo u vrijeme ručka i nešto malo predvečer (ja kad radim popodne dođem ranije od supruga jer radim na pola radnog vremena). Dakle..to je stvarno katastrofa. Od toga da djecu praktički ne vidimo od ponedjeljka do petka preko toga da njih dvoje nikako ne funkcioniraju i inače, a kamoli kad su sami do činjenice da apsolutno ništa ne rade što se tiče školskih obveza kad su sami. Malo je reći da smo ludi. Mislim...ludi od brige na šta će to sličiti kad se školska godina stvarno zarola. Sjajno je što su mi i nadalje (do kraja osmog razreda mlađeg sina) odobrili rad na pola radnog vremena i što je dobio pravo na asistenta. Od ove šk.godine  mlađi ima i prilagođeni program. 
Mislim da je ovo (zasad) sve što mi pada na pamet.  Znam da nismo jedini sa sličnim, ako ne i istim problemima, ali eto, nama se sad ovi problemi koje sam gore spomenula čine veliki kao kuća. Ma šta kuća...kao dvorac od 1000 kvadrata. Dva tjedna škole, a mi smo već iscrpljeni kao da je prošlo cijelo polugodište.  :Sad: 
Tješi me što sam po prirodi optimist i ne predajem se lako...nadam se da će tako i ostati  :Rolling Eyes: 
Pozz svima!  :Bye:

----------


## sirius

Sretno  :Heart: 
Kako majka dva djeteta sa poteskocama u ucenju uopce ti ne zavidim. Moja manja je sad isto 8 r i unaprijed se veselim stresovima koji nas cekaju . 
Ono sto mene tjesi, a pokazalo se da sam u pravu jer sam tako i ocekivala, stariji koji je bio u najvecim otporima i glupiranjima za vrijeme skolovanja sad je zaposlen na ozbiljnom poslu puno radno vrijeme. I zaista nikakvih problema nema sa poslom , odlaskom na posao, radom i kolegama opcenito. Ni sa novcem koji zaradi. Pazljivo sve rasporeduje, cuva i stedi.  :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

Amondi, ovo s rasporedom baš vam se posložilo užasno (iskreno, ja bih i nebo i zemlju okrenula da mi kolege izađu ususret i zamijene turnus). Znam dobro taj osjećaj kad ne možeš ništa kontrolirati i kad doma dolaziš s grčem u želucu jer ne znaš kakav te i koliki posao čeka.
S druge strane, tko zna, možda ta prisilna samostalnost donese i nešto dobro.

----------


## Lili75

Amondi,

baš mi je žao za turnuse i htjela sam predložiti upravo ovako kao čoksa da zamolite da ipak promijene turnus jednome od vas dvoje.

Sretno dalje!

----------


## Amondi

Da, bilo bi super da je to s turnusima moguće. Međutim... Škola u kojoj radim dijeli zgradu s drugom školom. Dakle, kad je moja cijela škola i učenici ujutro, naravno, i ja sam (jer što bih ja radila u suprotnom turnusu kad nema mojih učenika?), a druga škola je popodne. I obrnuto. Tako da...turnus zamijeniti ne mogu. Ista stvar je i kod supruga. Vidjet ćemo kako će to dalje funkcionirati. 
U svakom slučaju, cure, hvala na podršci.  :grouphug:

----------


## špelkica

Amondi, suosjećam... jer nemate pomoć bake, dede, nama je to bio spas iako nije bilo idealno al opet sam znala gdje je. No još gore je taj virtualni svijet jer ne znaš s kim komunicira (imali smo velikih problema s tim). Sad smo mu stavili svakakve zabrane na mob, samo čekam kaj je uspio provalit...Ima neke prijatelje s kojima se čuje preko telefona (verbalno) i čujem ga preko vrata kako priča. Lovi ga pubertet, jakooo. U školi je dobio prilagođeni program (8.razred) i nadam se da bude sve ok (bez stresnih razgovora). Kod mene je obrnuto; odahnem kad su praznici, kad počne škola napeto čekam kaj bude...
Odobrili su ti rad na pola radnog vremena zbog prilagođenog programa mlađeg? Samo me zanima, da li je to moguće. 
Jer s posvojenom djecom ima pune ruke posla. Mi imamo doma punu kuću (baka, deda , teta...) al opet kad sam jedna na njih 3 (3.je beba) se polomim i još sve ne funkcionira jer svaki od njih treba nekog za nadzor, svašta im pada na pamet. 
E sad, za one koji nemaju logističku podršku u obitelji, možda ne bi bilo loše kad bi se obitelji s posvojenom djecom bolje povezale...možda u gradu ima više takvih, pa pomoć udruge, itd. iako znam da je i to nedostatno. 
Potpuno vas razumijem da ste tih 15 dana malo odahnuli kad dečkih nije bilo, mi smo znali starijeg poslati udomiteljima na praznike, vikend (prije nego baki i djedu) jer smo si ostali dobri i on ih je jako htio vidjeti i provoditi vrijeme s njima. Čak nedavno kad smo išli na jedan ručak gdje nas se molilo da dođemo bez djece, ja sam djecu taj dan odvezla k udomiteljima da provedu tamo cijeli dan- mlađa je bila kratko kod njih, a i njima je zanimljivo jer imaju još djece pa su imali društvo. 
Sretno!

----------

